# What was the last thing you ate?



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Post the last thing you ate.

peanut butter and jelly sandwich for me.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Nutri-Grain bar and some cashews


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I ate at Back in the Jox. an the way home from the store. Don't feel so good now.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

2 frozen burrito things. Gross!


----------



## Ashkat (Feb 20, 2011)

3 sqaure slices of Papa Johns pizza.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Vanilla yogurt w/ blue- and straw-berrries.. Tasty


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

apple pie


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

chips and salsa


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Steak pie... Mmm


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

tandoori chicken yum yum


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

tofu fried in olive oil.


----------



## confidencelost (Sep 3, 2010)

A slice of my mum's epic almond cherry cake. Scrummy! :yes


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Hungry Howie's Pizza.

Pepperoni + Mushroom = Greatest food, ever.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Eating a Pop Tart right now...but it's brown sugar cinnamon, which is my least favorite kind. 

I am torn between enjoying it and wishing that it was Strawberry. :|


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

pickles & Cheez-Its sandwhich, with ketchup. I need to quit poking smot & go to bed. Heyyy der problem, wuts eems tobe da ossifer...


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

au Lait said:


> Eating a Pop Tart right now...but it's brown sugar cinnamon, which is my least favorite kind.
> 
> I am torn between enjoying it and wishing that it was Strawberry. :|


WHAT?! THAT'S THE BEST ONE! I'll trade ya!


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Strawberry banana yogurt


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

vegetable egg rolls *nomnomnom*


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

French fries.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Skittles.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

A quarter pounder with cheese and bacon, small fries, small coke.

Do you know what they call the v***** in France, a Royale With Cheese. - _Captain Hero_


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

frozen raspberries


----------



## Amber78 (Jun 25, 2010)

Pizza. Too lazy to cook and now I feel sick. :/ That is what I get for being lazy.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

A McChicken


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

A turkey sammich :b


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

macaroni & cheese


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I ate so much today I gained 3 pounds.. I'll be praying to god that it's just all water weight...


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Nutella on white bread.


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

Pasta


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

brokenandlonely said:


> Pasta


FTW. :yes


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Went to the Olive Garden, Spaghetti and Meatballs, lots of bread and salad, and a chocolate cake piece for desert. The girlfriend had The Tour of Italy, its Chicken Alfredo and something else, can't really recall.

It was all so delicious!


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> Went to the Olive Garden, Spaghetti and Meatballs, lots of bread and salad, and a chocolate cake piece for desert. The girlfriend had The Tour of Italy, its Chicken Alfredo and something else, can't really recall.
> 
> It was all so delicious!


Tour of Italy = Chicken Parmigiana, Fettucine Alfredo, and Lasagna. I don't work there, but I know their menu by heart. :b

I just cooked myself some cheese and spinach tortellini with squash, green peppers, and onions in a meatball sauce, topped with parmesan cheese. :banana


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

rice, fish cooked with coconut milk, and clam chowder


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

A pot pie.


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

lasagne and chips


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Low-carb meatloaf.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Noodles.



brokenandlonely said:


> Pasta


Noodles > pasta tbh.


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

meat on black bread


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm having yakisoba with lots of seafood and veggie.Today is my mother's day-off from work and she always makes good food. Life is so meaningful again :mushy


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Veggie Burrito


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Supreme Gordita (too much fast food uke)


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> A stir fry with broccoli, peanuts, carrots, chicken, celery, and rice. Then one of these:


Those are sooo good!


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Three bags of chips: sour cream & onion, ketchup, and barbeque chips, in that order.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

pb&j


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Baked nacho cheese Doritos! :banana Guess all those Super Bowl commercials worked on me. :boogie


----------



## Ashkat (Feb 20, 2011)

umm Yellow rice,curry chicken,plantains, cuban bread. flan,& a devil crab.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

A whole pound of cottage cheese. lol


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

A banana


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

Soup. I hate being sick.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

vanilla yogurt. mmmmm.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

They were delicious!


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Rigatoni


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I guess I ate a burrito.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Homemade bagel


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

turkey and cheese sandwich with a little mayonnaise, some fat free ravioli, and a few pistachios. Crystal Light Pink Lemonade to drink


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

rice, boiled beef stew with veggies, plus soy sauce


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Cadberry Royal Dark Mini Eggs. Like M&Ms, but without the waxy texture.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Something that I wasn't supposed to because I have to be at the hospital first thing in the morning:


----------



## Salus (Feb 27, 2011)

peanut butter on english muffins...MmMmMMMmmmM


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

krab salad on crackers while watching Cold Case last night


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

A box of Frosted Flakes...that's right...a WHOLE BOX!


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

Cheese in a can on crackers. I was drunk.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

raisin bagel....mmmmm


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Chicken, lettuce, sweetcorn and mayonnaise sandwich.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

special k fruit crisps.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Jacket potato, salad and cheese a nom nom nom


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

Schezwan chicken. Mmmmm.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Subway sandwich.


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

An oatmeal cookie with raisins.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Emerald Cocoa Roast Almonds


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

rocky road ice cream


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Quizno's sandwich. I love sammiches.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

kitkat


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Scalloped potatoes with mixed veggies.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

Chicken Fried Rice


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Frozen grapes last night.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Veggie Pizza


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Raisin Bran.

Anyone know when they started putting sugar on the raisins? That really bugged me, what with RB supposedly being one of the healthy cereals.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I'm glad you asked. I had a cheese quesadilla and some beer. I'm living the dream!


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

tropical trail mix, cassava cake, chocolate, black tea


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

An Eat More chocolate bar, was kind of old tasting. But still those things are pretty good.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

Pizza! For breakfast. Again.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Kielbasa, white rice, and broccoli with cheese sauce.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Wendys baconator :lol


----------



## BoysDontCry (Feb 9, 2011)

I ate...wow this is sad I don't even remember
--Oh yeah, pizza, I had pizza last night
My memory continues to blank out on me periodically


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I had 2 chunks ahoy cookies :mushy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sushi
Oyster Stew
Cherry Crisp


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

a bowl of lucky charms


----------



## Cosmic (Feb 7, 2011)

Frosted Mini-Wheats! <3


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Pan Haggerty. Quite nice.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Scrambled eggs w/cheese and a sausage/pancake on a stick (like a corn dog except it is a link of sausage dipped in pancake batter and fried - lol, then frozen, wrapped, boxed and ready to be unwrapped and microwaved until hot again lol - they are good dipped in maple syrup).


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

gala apple


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Snowpea Crisps. Ah, so good! Had to stop myself from devouring the entire bag, though.


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

fried rice chips and curry sauce


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

Cream of wheat sweetened with hard molasses, yum.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Baked pork loin & white rice.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Tomato toastie.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Rice Pudding, it was cold but still it wasn't too bad.


----------



## Aimeeviolette (Nov 23, 2010)

Green Lemon Tea and some Banana bread


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

Roast beef sandwich with horseradish.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Two turkey wraps with a nice cold glass of strawberry smoothie.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

ice cream cake


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Chef Boyardee: Mini Ravioli


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

An orange. Be jealous.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

twisted honey wheat pretzels drip in peanut butter and nutella


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Lasagna


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Spring ROLLZ!! YEAH BABIII!!!


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Cheese and onion pasty and bacon crisps.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

one of the crack-filled muffins from my work cafeteria.
my daily muffin is probably contributing to my weight gain - oh well


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

Homemade pie.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Andy Capps Hot Fries


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

A Special K cereal bar and a cup of coffee.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

An oatmeal cookie from the batch I baked this morning.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

Banana


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

2 White Chocolate Macadamia Cookies


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Gummy bears. Come at me bro.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

white rice, broccoli and 3 slices of roasted turkey


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Hamburger Helper


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

miki noodles with fishball, shrimp, and tofu


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Chicken with a baked potato with cheddar cheese, and strawberry kiwi juice.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

An apple.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

cheese bread


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

crab rangoon


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

oatmeal (cinnamon apple flavoured) and orange juice.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

Codeine cough syrup.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

A footlong Meatball sub from Subway. I always used to think Subway was a rip off but finishing this thing was a mission. I'm so full I feel unwell. :no


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

A boston cream donut:blank


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Home made pate. Was awesome. Made with butter and onion.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Chicken, stuffing and roast potaaaatooeeeeesssss


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

a few shreds of lettuce and pieces of diced tomato while cooking my son and his friends sloppy joe tacos... haha... you read it right... I thought I had taco seasonings and was wrong... so they are going to have sloppy joe meat on taco shells with shredded cheese, lettuce and diced tomatoes... it's called improv... thankfully they are excited about it and think it's fabulous... great kids.

I'm the only adult home in the mobile home park today so I'm 'in charge' lol... right now they are up at the school playing and the meat is almost done so I am about to go for a long walk and swing by to tell them it's done when they are ready to eat.

In the last half hour I've actually perked up and found some energy...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuna gravy over toast.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

A avocado grilled cheese sandwich and a coke.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

chinese food...sesame chicken, noodles and veggies.


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

A Kit-Kat


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

toast w/ nutella and hot black tea

bahhh, I really want mango slushie right now but I have a colddd and its already hard to breathe but but but :cry


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

2 chicken souvlaki skewers, a whole wheat pita and hummus, Jell-O chocolate mousse, and a diet Crush. So good!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Cheerios :boogie


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Ice cream. :nw


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

BrokenStars said:


> Ice cream. :nw


:nw :nw


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

honey mustard and onion pretzel


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Ham sandwich


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Reese's cup


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

agh I can't even remember all of them but I was at a chinese buffet, hmm I think I ate a lot of Creamy Coconut Shrimp because it was so good :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Multi Grain Cheerios


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mission round tortilla chips.


----------



## Iamjohn (Aug 16, 2010)

Vegan risotto.


----------



## Richie Ireland (Mar 14, 2011)

wagon wheel


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

saute cauliflower and carrot, and corned beef hash 
I love my mom :mushy


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

a reese's egg


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

A bagel with an omelet, ham, cheese, tomato, and lettuce about five hours ago.

I won't be hungry for the rest of the day.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Paella and two beers.

Twas good


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Half a Seroquil (trying to slowly get off that ****), .5 mg xanex, washed down with 5 beers.

I just realized I haven't eaten today, & it's like 7:00pm. **** I really need to take better care of myself.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

a pepsi and raspberry granola (not at the same time).


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

quiche and salad


----------



## yogafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

Pizza


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

a greek salad


----------



## vash (Aug 16, 2010)

Peach yogurt. Yum.


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

Mac 'n cheese a few hours ago and a small PB&J sandwich.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

saltwater taffy my friend gave me... not really appealing


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

All you can you can eat at The Mandarin


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Not food, but I found some Diet Mtn Dew Voltage. Yay, new flavors!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

egg


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

An omelette


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Well, I just had snack of cheddar, a plum tomato, and Spanish olives with garlic salt sprinkled over them. Yes, I am strange.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

HardRock said:


> egg


Was it a sacrificial Beavis and Butthead egg or a Spider-Man one? Poor fellas... I wonder what they did to deserve consumption?  :b


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Cake.


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

Mini Milkyway


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Clonazepam, Seroquel, Methotrimiprezine, and Epival


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

Home-made sweet potato chips with cajun seasoning and tomato sauce.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

a chocolate chip cookie


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> Was it a sacrificial Beavis and Butthead egg or a Spider-Man one? Poor fellas... I wonder what they did to deserve consumption?  :b


Naw, it was just a regular egg :b
and I know, being consumed was probably not their best fate, but I was pretty darn hungry!  nothing like a good spiderman egg for a meal


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Popcorn at the movie theater


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Lamb, potatoes, yorkshire pudding, broccoli, cabbage and gravy..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

American Hero Sandwich and pistachios


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

chicken roasted sub from subway mmmhm


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

egg salad


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

Peanut butter.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Triscuits with cheese and cherry crisp


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

chicken legs


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

spaghetti


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

pistachios


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Veggie Perogies with vegetables and salsa


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

Oatmeal.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Leftover fried rice w/shrimp, beef, pork and chicken in it.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

instant noodles


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

2 whole wheat and blueberry waffles, low cal syrup for diabetics (which surprisingly tastes really good!), 2 strips of turkey bacon, and a cup of skim milk with half a scoop of chocolate protein powder.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Caprese salad


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

2 Nutter Butter Peanut Butter Cookies


----------



## yogafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

A taco salad


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Frosted Flakes. They were GREEEAAAT! :blank


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Slim Jim


----------



## Aarmin (Feb 27, 2011)

A bowl of Honey Bunches of Oats w/ Almonds.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hero sandwich, taco flavor Doritos, cherry flavored bottled water. 
chamomile tea


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Half of a 14 inch pizza.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

A banana :banana


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

A whole bunch of sedatives.


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

A freddo frog and a mini bounty.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

rockyraccoon said:


> A whole bunch of sedatives.


are you okay?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

thai lime noodles

mmmmmmm...


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Chocolate :banana


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

A Chewey bar


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> Chocolate :banana


Betta be sharing! :wife :b

I haz me a turkey sammich! :boogie :clap


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

A toonie Tuesday meal from KFC.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Chicken + burrito = chicken burrito


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

Small pork chop with apple sauce, salad, apples and peanut butter, and skim milk. Frickin delicious!


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

Pot pie. (I eat a lot of them)


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

mozzarella sticks and california rolls


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

rockyraccoon said:


> A whole bunch of sedatives.


This was a bad habit of mine for years.

Had Peanut butter on whole wheat toast and a bottle of water.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

2 small _york peppermint patties
_


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

salad (two types of lettuce, two types of bell peppers, sprouts, mushrooms, onions, tomatoes, low fat bleu cheese dressing) YUMMY!


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

a cucumbre


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

A sub, more specifically a "trolley special" the name comes form the name of the sub shop which is shaped like a trolley. The sub is turkey, roast beef, and bacon and i get it with everything and hots, delicious!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Spaghetti and meatballs w/garlic bread


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

left over birthday cake slice _(well, actually i keep picking at the whole cake...its shrinking, someone stop me)_


----------



## doodleflap (Mar 16, 2011)

A smoothie with greek yogurt, raspberries, milk, and peanut butter. Yum


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

doodleflap said:


> A smoothie with greek yogurt, raspberries, milk, and peanut butter. Yum


That sounds really good!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

homemade guacamole and over-warmed tortilla chips (I really like avacados)


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Dinner; almond orange chicken and snow peas.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


>


I love those... and these


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

cookies and cream and mudslide ice cream :mushy


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

grapes


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Tikka masala.

:nw


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

Crepe Florentine


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Strawberry jello :banana


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

ham and cheese sandwich


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Sweet corn tamale cakes with salsa and avocado on top from the Cheesecake Factory :banana


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

A hungry man tv dinner xD


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Chicken Parmesan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Chef Boyardee ravioli, a turkey and cheese sandwich, and Diet Rite soda


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Strawberry yogurt


----------



## Aarmin (Feb 27, 2011)

I just snacked on a peanut butter and jelly sandwich on wheat bread.. I'm such a kid inside :lol


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Green tea with some mint leaves.


----------



## spacemanspiff (Dec 23, 2009)

Cheez-It


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

Ramen.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

spaghetti and strawberry yogurt


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Sambusa and tea


----------



## WholeinSoul91 (Oct 15, 2010)

Lamb and courgette curry with rice, and orange juice.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Cheez-Its Pepper Jack


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Shepherds pie


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Pretzels


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

bk stacker


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

rice, chayote sauté, and pan fried fish


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Noodles!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Salad


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banana


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Smoked almonds.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Plain yogurt.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

pretzel thins


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

Mom's banana muffin with chocolate chips.


----------



## sugarcane (Feb 20, 2011)

Toast and tea


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

pancake with butter syrup, and black tea


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

rice krispies


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Bread


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Half an easter egg. Yay.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Bagel with cream cheese


----------



## Waterinthesink7 (Mar 4, 2011)

Pineapple! Ive become obsessed with it lately. :boogie


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Strawberries :yes


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Papa Murphy's pizza.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Ramen noodles with General Tso sauce poured over it and I threw in some sunflower seeds and stirred it all up... sometimes I just do weird stuff like that... but it was pretty good.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

swiss cream roll and chocolate ice cream


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

cheez-its


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

cherry flavoured popsicle


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

ice cream sanwich


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Some kind of minced beef mixture with sprouts. I wish I could make good food. I do try.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

McDonald's fries


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

subway


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

pizza


----------



## Donatello (Mar 22, 2011)

Butter tablet. A farm up here have started making it themselves.

It was like an orgasm in my mouth!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

food


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

cow


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

cheerios


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I made Teriaki BBQ Cheeseburgers for everyone at work... they loved them. Another girl went and bought McDonald's French Fries to go with them lol.... it was nice as we all ate together.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

^ that (i picked out the olives from the salad though).


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Seafood stirfry.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Tuna salad.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Frosted Mini Wheats with organic milk


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Doritos nomnomnom opcorn


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Doritos nomnomnom opcorn


I love their commercials! :lol


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

spaghetti


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

An orange that you usually get in your Christmas stocking


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I forgot what it's called but it has sweet rice balls, cassava, saba, and ube, in coconut milk...:eyes


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

A dish my family calls "stovetop"


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Girl Scout Thin Mints, and lemon cake - I had to get rid of both - sugar and fattening....uke


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Girl Scout Thin Mints, and lemon cake - I had to get rid of both - sugar and fattening....uke


Dude you run like 1000 miles a week. I'm sure you'll be fine :lol

Oh, steak and potatoes.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hawaiian Luau Barbeque Rings


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Pizza! :yay


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Panetini (toast crackers)


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

vegetarian soft tacos


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Honey garlic chicken wings


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Sizzling Chicken & Cheese from T.g.i Fridays. :yay


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

supreme pizza


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Crab-stuffed salmon with snow peas and carrots! :boogie


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Almonds


----------



## PaFfanatic (Oct 18, 2010)

Pita chips and hummus. Mmmmm...


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

A BLT.

With really hard bread for some reason..


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

sautéed asparagus, tomatoes, and pierogis


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Cheerios with soy milk


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Doritos!!


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

jsmiley said:


> Pita chips and hummus. Mmmmm...


Same! Best snack ever..


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

mango


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

a snickerdoodle


----------



## Nameless Someone (Oct 21, 2010)

Pizza


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

cheerios


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Pizza pockets


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

carrots and broccoli with some sort of sauce thing


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

Mac & cheese!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

cinnamon roll with frosted icing. it sucked. bad tim hortons.


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

Popcorn.


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Hot dog


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

toast and milk


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Turtles. Sooo good.


----------



## pickyone (Apr 5, 2011)

Sour cream and onion chips


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Pasta salad, cold roast beef, pickled beetroot, potatoes, a tomato, glass of milk, a gherkin.


And I'm still hungry


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Fries with cheese dip.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Shrimp scampi and green beans :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

potato chips


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

HERSHEY'S milk chocolate bar


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

A large piece of schnitzel.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

a cupcake :>


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

A Vanilla Yogurt granola bar and cheesy mini pretzels... I was having a sweet and salty craving.


----------



## enpyre (Mar 16, 2011)

a biscuit with honey :3


----------



## PuRex (Mar 19, 2011)

tuna fish sandwhich


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Nature valley bar


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Lay's potato chips


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

A hotdog and burger, 24 hours ago.


----------



## Anemone (Apr 12, 2011)

minestrone soup


----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)

Yogurt with coconut flour


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Well, I drank a gainer after some training. (if that counts)


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

at Jack in the Box. and now, as I knew I would. I feel sick.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

For dinner: crab stuffed mushrooms, grilled chicken, green beans and carrots


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Rice & Veggies


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

spinach & onion omelette


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

hula hoops


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Sausage and egg mcmuffin, hangover food with workmates


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Parfaits! Have you ever met a person, you say, "Let's get some parfait," they say, "Hell no, I don't like no parfait"? Parfaits are delicious!


----------



## Susan Storm (Jun 30, 2010)

Twirl Chocolate Bar. Got my chocolate fix.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Rasperry yogurt


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Fish finger sandwich


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Scrambled eggs & toast


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

Chocolate chip cookies for *breakfast!  *


----------



## AliceSanKitchen (Aug 31, 2010)

Toast with Butter


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Kfc


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

A stick of gum.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Like 2 liters of mint tea...........


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Dentyne mint gum


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Crackers and peanut butter! :banana


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

Cold Dominos from last night :clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hero sandwich and potato chips


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Tuna fish and olives. Yeah, sounds yummy, doesn't it?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

chicken nuggies


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

scrambled eggs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pacific Salmon Platter at Long John Silvers!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

blueberry waffles with blueberry yogurt.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Green eggs and ham. And cheesies.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

one quarter of a milky way bar


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

chocolate croissant


----------



## Freebird (Apr 20, 2011)

An orange, an apple, blueberries, strawberries, raspberries, and cashews.

It was a feast.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Chip mixture...drug store brand


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Chocolate-covered madeleines from Starbucks! :banana


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

^yum 

cheese sandwich


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Chicken sandwich.


----------



## Freebird (Apr 20, 2011)

Naked juice smoothie.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

a hot cross bun.


----------



## sarahcoles (Apr 21, 2011)

Cup Cake for me


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

A Hershey's Kiss, and a Hershey's Dark miniature.



Daniel89 said:


> a hot cross bun.


:yay My mom made some the other day. I love hot cross buns!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Blueberries <3


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Oreo blizzard


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

A whole chocolate bunny. I hope it goes straight to my ***.





not really :[


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

weetbix.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

au Lait said:


> A whole chocolate bunny. I hope it goes straight to my ***.
> 
> not really :[


I ate five small egg shaped pieces of milk chocolate and I feel like I gained a ton.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Some Di'gornio pizza.


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

Vanilla latte ice cream with crushed m&ms


----------



## sarahcoles (Apr 21, 2011)

Whole Chocolate Bunny lol


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

fresh strawberries


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Cornflakes.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Mint chocolate chip ice cream! My favorite! :banana


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Some reeses miniatures.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

pancakes


----------



## yogafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

Jelly Beans


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Whopper


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

cinnamon donut and milk


----------



## sarahcoles (Apr 21, 2011)

Fruity Pebbles  Lolll :clap:b:boogie


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Chocolate bunny. Started with the ears and worked my way down.

The sickness is just starting to hit me.


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

half of a salami sammich


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

If I remember correctly it was a Reeses Peanut Butter Egg.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Fruit Loops!


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Red grapes...soooo good. And, coca-cola (I know it's not food). I can't stop drinking it today for some reason.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A beef burrito


----------



## sarahcoles (Apr 21, 2011)

Lolzz this thread is turning out to be on types of cuisines  hahahaha:clap


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

bowl of tomato soup.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Cheerios :yay


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

banananana


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Cream of brocoli soup and chocolate ice cream with banana slicez.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

A KitKat


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Toffee Crisp. Got a damn chocolate craving recently so I've got a load of bars in the fridge waiting to be devoured .


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

McDonald's. Don't fret; I have it once a month or less.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Banana bread I made myself.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

laura024 said:


> McDonald's. Don't fret; I have it once a month or less.


^ Did you read about the guy who ate nothing but McDonalds for a month and then shaved 30 seconds off his run in the New York marathon?! Maybe you're not eating enough of it:sus

___________________________
I just had a big plate of Paella.

Yum


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> ^ Did you read about the guy who ate nothing but McDonalds for a month and then shaved 30 seconds off his run in the New York marathon?! Maybe you're not eating enough of it:sus


Was it the guy from the Super Size Me documentary?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

chocolate

59,000th post :yay


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Congrats! :yay

Nerds candy. Not that my paxil *** needs the extra calories.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks! :high5
pistachios. 
I am running tomorrow....I need to rid myself of Paxil fat, too.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

As always, Blue corn tortilla chips. I'll regret it in the morning when I have cottonmouth and my stomach is tied in knots.:afr


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Tomato omelette.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pringles and pistachios :lol


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

A couple of Nature Valley bars. Roasted Almond variety.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Oatmeal fudge cookie :boogie


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Pepperoni pizza


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rotisserie Chicken


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

2 veggie patties and brussel sprouts


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

watermelon and amaretti cookies


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Pepperoni bagel bites :boogie


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Cornflakes and milk.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Apple Cinnamin Cheerios


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Burger and fries! :boogie


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Turkey sammich!! :yay


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

ketchup chips


----------



## Hamster (Sep 3, 2009)

PEZ candy


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

i'm currently eating smartfood popcorn


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Leftover tuna casserole


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Banana.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quarter Pounder meal with regular fries. That was 3:30pm and the first meal I had all day.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Fish and Chips. 

Yes i know it is a typically british meal, But that is in fact what i had. :teeth

Trooper


----------



## shyme1983 (Apr 28, 2011)

chili ch hot dog with mustard and canned peaches! YUM


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Oranges


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Pizza. Never again.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

klondike bar


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

mango


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

"Trolli Sour Brite Crawlers" gummy worms! :b


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

epril said:


> klondike bar


Want.


----------



## bornwild (Apr 27, 2011)

whisky (no, that's not a typo.)


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

pretzel sticks, but i wish i have ice cream right now... that'll make me happy


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Vegetarian panini with feta cheese, olives, tomatoes, green peppers.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

a pear


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Sprouts mixed with fried walnuts and chorizo.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

peanuts


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Some oms.

I nommed them.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 14, 2011)

Chili


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tortilla chips with chipotle cheese dip


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

kimchi, seasoned seaweed, saute bitter melon


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Spaghetti out of a tin. :|


----------



## IfWinterEnds (Jun 4, 2010)

Two taco bell soft tacos.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Two puddings


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)

IfWinterEnds said:


> Two taco bell soft tacos.


Me too! plus cheesy fiesta potatoes


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Just ate 4 slices of smoked bacon I got with my other things I order from meat market in Iowa. Also, I ate a bowel of oat meal with raisins.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Trolli brand gummy worms.:b


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Hamburger made by mum.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

meatball sub


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

waffle


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Lasagna


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sushi
Southwest Chicken soup


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Coronation chicken sandwich.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tortilla chips


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Gummy vitamins. Thank god this ****s child proof lol. Could easily be finished.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

chocolate dipped donut, bacon, oj.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

frozen yogurt


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Fillet steak, asparagus and rice.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

A pizza, yum


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Applebee's chicken and penne pasta.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Veggie burrito from Taco Time


----------



## lazygnome (Apr 9, 2011)

cherry yogurt


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

sloppy joe


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

grapes


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Corned beef pastie


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Popcorn at the movie theater last night.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Cornflakes and milk.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

peanuts and chips


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

Lasagna.


----------



## Phaedo (May 16, 2011)

Cooked some swordfish (which I discovered I don't really like, but still cool to eat) and now I'm going to cook some shrimp.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Honey roasted cashews... you jelly?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Almonds and raisens.


----------



## Phaedo (May 16, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Honey roasted cashews... you jelly?


I am! I just ran out of cashews.


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

Cherries and veal.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Turkey sammich!


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

honey nut cheerios


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

ice cream


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Egg and cress sandwich.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Doritos.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Panda Express string bean chicken breast and Beijing beef.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

pineapple sherbet


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Tuna & mayo.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Egg mayo sandwich and aero.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

beans and rice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

leftover pizza and breadsticks


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Toasted bacon and tomato sandwich.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Barbecue flavour crisps.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Spinach Omelette + Toast


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Oatmeal porridge and a breakfast drink


----------



## Suzume (May 20, 2011)

A sandwich made from leftover steak strips, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

sushi


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Guilt-laden Wendy's hamburger, fries and coke. Who drinks that entire coke?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

grilled cheese


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Pecans.


----------



## Namida (Mar 27, 2011)

Ice cream


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Two turkey hot dogs and macaroni & cheese.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

pizza crust


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

^ This. If you haven't tried these Doritos yet... Go buy yourself a bag. NOW.


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Carne asada burrito. mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Burger King Whopper meal. :lol


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Cottage pie! But without carrots and celery. Disappoint.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

chicken sandwich


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

a doughnut


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Avocado. It was a bit mushy and funky tasting, forcing me to give it 5/10 on my satisfaction scale.


----------



## rainshadow (May 11, 2011)

toast and coffee


----------



## viv (Feb 8, 2009)

Poutine and lemonade.... 

It seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

a banana :banana


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Organic raw chocolate, I made it myself, yum yum. Contains powerful anti-oxidants, yet it tastes even better than store bought shelved chocolate. =^-^=


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

greek pasta salad, a chicken samosa


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough ice cream


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

a muesli bar.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

cereal, with blueberries, prunes and nuts. Not a bad dinner.


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Chicken soup


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

bosc pear


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Gluten free quinoa pasta broccoli butterbean and raw garlic topping. Mmm.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

udontknowme said:


> apple pie


Yum.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

pasta roni.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough ice cream


My favorite!!


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

chicken shawarma <3


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

A smore


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Ate a second bowl full of 'Honey Bunches of Oats'.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Four hamburgers. Don't judge me.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

^Fattie.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

That's it, I'm dieting.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Chocolate donut with sprinkles.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Four Cheese Popcorn Twists. Very disappointing and not nearly as good as the original ones, but I still ate half the bag.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Floor cheesecake (cheesecake that fell on the floor). Took a while to pick off the dog hair but was worth it.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

^ floor cheesecake?

spicy hummus with cucumber slices, pita bread slices, and cherry tomatoes. oh, and one of those haagen daz mini cup things (chocolate chunks).


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Alphagetti and white bread and a raspberry danish.

DON'T YOU JUDGE ME!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Pancakes.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

atticusfinch said:


> ^ floor cheesecake?


Inadvertent Friends reference...my credibility with the males of the forum just took a hit...


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

A sandwich with some chips and hot sauce. =D


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Italian hero, SunChips and Spinach Dip, and Strawberry sorbet


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

A gingerbread man


----------



## rainshadow (May 11, 2011)

veggie sausage sandwich and apple juice


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Grapes


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

chicken


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sushi with raw tuna.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Bag of cheese supreme Doritos


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Mixed berry bar.


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Rice and chicken curry


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

a bowl of honey bunches of oats


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Oreo Blizzard


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

bagel


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Reese Puffs


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Aero Mint chocolate bar


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

chocolate covered raisins!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Strawberries & blueberries. Have never really cared for the latter.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Mixed berries 
It's healthy and filling.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tater tots


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

spicy hummus with cucumber slices and multigrain pita bread slices.

_(slices, slices, slices)_


----------



## viv (Feb 8, 2009)

Honeydew. 'Twas delicious.


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

an ice lolly


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Pumpkin soup 



atticusfinch said:


> spicy hummus with cucumber slices
> 
> _(slices, slices, slices)_


YUM!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

a french fry


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Potato Chips


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

chinese


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

Coffee with toast..


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Coconut Bliss <3


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

A cup of cocoa pebbles with milk and sliced banana


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Pad thai.


----------



## revoltra (May 26, 2011)

cocopuffs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

creme horn


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Gazpacho hummus salad apple tort


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

bacon and egg


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

sausage, egg, toast, and milk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Frnech Fries


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Chipotle Chicken & Cheese sub and a can of PEPSI throwback.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Dominos pizza


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Leftover Chinese Food


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Custard. :afr


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

jayjaythejetplane said:


> Custard. :afr


 ^ Sounds like some kind of skin infection. :b

I ate a Peanut butter & bananna sandwich.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

You've never eaten custard.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Dominos pizza


You betta share that pizza mister!!! :wife :wife :wife

I just had 5 freshly baked chocolate chip cookies! :banana


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

And what if I dont wanna share! :kma


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> And what if I dont wanna share! :kma


:eek Then no cookies for you mister!!! :wife :wife :wife


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

A bananer. :banana


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> :eek Then no cookies for you mister!!! :wife :wife :wife


Ok Ill share :roll, but you cant hog it all! :wife



> A bananer. :banana


Peanut butter jelly time!! :banana :banana


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Ok Ill share :roll, but you cant hog it all! :wife


:eek You is mean now :rain You used to share everything! :cry


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

ben & jerry's pistachio pistachio


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

MissElley said:


> Coffee with toast..


Coffee and toast... yet again.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Ice cream


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Lemon popsicle


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> :eek You is mean now :rain You used to share everything! :cry


 ok you can haz my pizza! :b


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> ok you can haz my pizza! :b


:yay You can haz my cookies too! :squeeze :b


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> :yay You can haz my cookies too! :squeeze :b


 those look so good!!! Time to do alittle dance :boogie ^_^


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Bag of cheetos, I'm a class act.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> those look so good!!! Time to do alittle dance :boogie ^_^


:banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana :boogie


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

strawberry applesauce. it was scrumptious.


----------



## viv (Feb 8, 2009)

Grilled cheese. I could go for another.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Walnut cake


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I had a bagel. Bags of six were on sale for a dollar, and how can I pass that up.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm really into those big bags of frozen fruit. Just pour some in a cup and eat it with a fork.. or suck on it a little, whatever. It's like a healthy popsicle. Mmm strawberries...


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

wine and M&M's are such a fun combination


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

kathy903 said:


> i'm really into those big bags of frozen fruit. Just pour some in a cup and eat it with a fork.. Or suck on it a little, whatever. It's like a healthy popsicle. Mmm strawberries...


*goes out to buy bags of frozen fruit*


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

A whole wheel of cheese.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ :eek

A pork and apple sausage sandwich smothered in mustard :eyes


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Coffee Cakes with a Glass of Milk


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

A spoonful of crunchy peanut butter and a bowl of rice chex cereal.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Wheat chex


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Coronation chicken sandwich.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Eggs, bacon, toast & hash browns at a little restaurant where my dad grew up. 
Eggcellent :yes


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Cinnamon Toast Crunch


----------



## nonso (Jul 30, 2010)

A pistachio muffinnnn


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Wild berry instant oatmeal


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Ramen Noodles


----------



## nbtxdude (Jun 20, 2010)

Mixed Veggies... Remnants of a TBone steak lunch...


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Waffles.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

a salad of baby spinach leaves, red onion, black olives, black eyed peas, grape tomatoes, and balsamic vinaigrette


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Baskin Robbins ice cream.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

chips


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Strawberries


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Almonds & Cherries


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

chicken sandwich


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Clementine (yuccckkk, just the texture is offputting), and a piece of cakey-slice.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

filipino food


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

a beef sandwich.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Celery with peanut butter spread on top.


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

Apples and strawberries


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Kona coffee. Haha. I haven't eaten solid food yet, because I don't know what to eat.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Dunkaroos


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Strawberries + raspberries from my garden, tasted like candy. ^-^


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

A porkchop I didn't want (I hate porkchops), corn, and baked beans.

EDIT: Now it's a shredded beef tamale. So much yummier.


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

chicken taquitos


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Mrs. Smith's Dutch Apple Pie with Cool Whip on top.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Vanilla Chopani with raspberry jam and granola mixed in.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

White Cheddar Cheez-its. No, I am not racist. Get your own box.


----------



## Bethy (Jun 23, 2011)

watermelon atm


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

A coca-cola gummy and I almost choked on it


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Ham and Coleslaw sandwich


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cincinnati chili and sushi


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

carrot cake


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Potato pancakes, yum.


----------



## LuxAeterna (Aug 13, 2010)

85% dark chocolate.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Corn on the cob x2
Whole wheat perogies


----------



## Bethy (Jun 23, 2011)

pineapple


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

Potato chips and a apple. Weird combination i know. xD


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

baby carrots


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Honey and choc chip biscuits. There meant for breakfast, but I like to live on the edge.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Some jalapeno peppers. I love hot and spicy things.


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

Fried rice.  But there were peas in it. :no I HATE peas!


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Lentil Mediterranean salad. It was scrumtrulescent.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

stir fry, brown rice, and orange juice.

_(stir fry was yummy, as always)_


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

A carrot, crunchy.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

a handful of grape tomatoes, preceded by an onion bagel


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

red velvet cupcakes.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

An entire cheese pizza :um
Red velvet cupcake sandwich


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Vegetarian pizza


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Cottage cheese with avocado.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> Cottage cheese with avocado.


Yum, I want some. :b


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> Yum, I want some. :b


All gone. :stu :b


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> All gone. :stu :b


:cry :b


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Daniel89 said:


> A carrot, crunchy.


How did I miss this?! :clap


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Crab cakes & ahi tuna.


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Baileys dome cake?lol


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

peach


----------



## Swaggar (Jul 12, 2011)

Recently I ate Chicken Fajitas Pizza and Garlic Bread..!!
2011 Best Camcorders


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

spaghetti


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Broccoli and rotini alfredo... yum...

followed by chili cheese Fritos... I know weird followup.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Shredded wheat cereal with walnuts and raisins and a spoonful of peanut butter.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

(heated) frozen spinach


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

cookies


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Steak and a baked potato with sour cream and chives.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

fortada


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Cherries.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Potato salad


Edit: ^ All three of us posted at 12:47


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

Some chocolate, strawberry and cream wafer biscuits


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Skittles.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

watermelon, cherries, and steamed broccoli


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

chicken, corn, and some breadsticks :boogie


----------



## surrender to nothing (Jun 18, 2011)

oatmeal


----------



## mytony (Jul 19, 2011)

I eat nothing this morning,i am so hungry now.


----------



## dearprudence (Jul 18, 2011)

Turkey burger, cucumber slices w/ salt, & a Vita Coco Coconut Water.


----------



## NobodysPerfect (May 22, 2011)

i'm about to eat a cupcake


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

2 Big Macs (on sale 2 for $3.33 on Mondays).

If we included anything with caloric value, then the last thing would be wine.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

I had Rosati's pizza (pepperoni) it's pretty good. And hey you can't beat 2 for 1 Mondays .


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

2 Crumpets, with a glass of water.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

tea and toast


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

A smoothie made from a banana, "coconut milk beverage", frozen strawberries, frozen blueberries, frozen raspberries, pea protein powder, and pumpkin seeds; and broccoli with tamari.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

grapes


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Cherries, and two of them were conjoined. :b


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Cherries, and two of them were conjoined. :b


 hey stop being a copycat and stealing what I just ate to! :twak


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


> hey stop being a copycat and stealing what I just ate to! :twak


:eek You copied me and you know it!


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Chicken nuggets.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

cantaloupe + apples


----------



## diomedes (Jul 14, 2011)

Dry granola bar


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

KFC toonie meal. It will soon be called a toonie and a loonie meal since the price is going up to 2.79 in August :blank


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

vit c tablet - before that chocolate cake


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

some cardboard crackers with real butter, honey flavoured yogurt, and chianti.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

I am eating a cheeseburger and chips right now.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

'bout to go for some more wine.


----------



## angelmom (Jul 18, 2011)

huh said:


> Post the last thing you ate.
> 
> peanut butter and jelly sandwich for me.


peanut butter sandwich


----------



## angelmom (Jul 18, 2011)

leonardess said:


> 'bout to go for some more wine.


 I will love to have some wine but my face will get red after


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ eh. don't let that stop you. my face is almost always red. people actually ask if they've embarrassed me. haha, embarrassed _me_.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Blue cotton candy. I wanna eat _again_ but something hot. And delicious.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Freshly baked chocolate chip cookies :boogie


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

strawberries


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Teriyaki salmon, rice, and a side of sushi (California roll). It was gooood.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

3 chocolate covered ice cream sticks


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

quavers


its like im about 6 again.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> Freshly baked chocolate chip cookies :boogie


I want D:

Last thing I ate was a cold hot dog. I suppose you would call that a weiner, but it always makes me uncomfortable saying that >_>


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Japanese curry at a friend's followed by chocolate pudding and choc coconut icecream. It's a one off!


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Pizza slice...i'm so healthy ;-;


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

An apple. 

God, I'm bored.


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

Woathermelloone


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Cheerios


----------



## Bethy (Jun 23, 2011)

Subway. Eat fresh!


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

a bitter *** vegtable thing??!?!? Dx


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Chocolate Muffin


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Cheerios :boogie


----------



## Eia Au (Jul 13, 2010)

Microwave dinner of chicken and rice.


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

chow mein noodles drowned in soy sauce and pepper lol, its the packet kind not the take away):


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Leftovers from last night's dinner- some couscous with cabbage and chicken and egg mixed in. Yeah sometimes I just throw stuff together and eat it. :stu


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Peanut butter and orange blossom honey sandwich and blackberries.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## J J Gittes (Jun 20, 2011)

Humbug


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

2 plums and a King Size Mr. Big. :whip


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

watermelon, a salad, and a spoonful of almond butter


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

My fingernails : /


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Carbonara Pasta


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Kraft Macaroni and Cheese


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

A blackberry. Just one. I just grabbed it out the fridge while I was getting orange juice.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

A fudgesicle


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Rice and fake chicken


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Sonic Drive-In

The best burger I've had in ages (but then again I was starving so that could have made it taste better - but it was cooked to perfection).

It's called The Ringer Bacon Cheeseburger (or something like that). It was a real ground beef hamburger pattie (no soy product or filler from what I could tell), two slices of cheddar cheese (not the fake stuff), grilled onions, really crunchy bacon (and lots of it), light ketchup and mayo, lettuce, tomato, and a crunchy onion ring on the burger (inside)... in a nice fresh soft bun. Everything that was supposed to be hot was hot and everything that was supposed to be cold was cold - amazing.

Served with really hot tater tots that had the perfect amount of salt on them (I'm a salt aholic unfortunately).

And a Cherry Limeade (easy/lite on the ice).

It was a perfect fast food supper on the go.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Turkey sandwich from subway. Along with a skinny vanilla latte from starbucks. I treated myself today. ^-^


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

A cinnamon and raisin biscuit with a light cream-cheese glaze. It was warm and I had it with a tall really cold glass of milk.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

8 Weet-bix with milk.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Wheat Chex


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Salted & roasted soya nuts.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

banana bread


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Blueberry Greek yogurt.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I drank baby spinach blended with water and coconut oil, and ate watermelon along the way to get the taste out of my mouth.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Corn on the cob, potatoes, fake chicken


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

broccoli rice with chicken


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

turkey sandwich


----------



## zerogrim (May 2, 2011)

peanut butter and jelly


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Fantas Eyes said:


> banana bread


Jealousssss!

For dinner I had scrambled eggs with parmesan and cheddar cheese on top, and two pieces of buttermilk toast.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

caflme said:


> Broccoli and rotini alfredo... yum...
> 
> followed by chili cheese Fritos... I know weird followup.


Chili and Cheese Fritos are where it's at.

Beefaroni and Potato chips.....followed by two bottles of Powerade (one regular and one Zero!)
I just ran six miles in the humidity, by the way.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I had refried beans , chips , salsa , rice and ... eh yougurt ? :stu :lol


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Some cereal! Mmmmmm.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Muffin splits with raisins


----------



## GothicRavenGoddess (Jul 21, 2011)

Home made spaghetti. Dude. it was the best I've ever made!


----------



## J J Gittes (Jun 20, 2011)

A Humbug. Again.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Blueberry yogurt.


----------



## GothicRavenGoddess (Jul 21, 2011)

chicken and pork-egg rolls.

they were store bought, and actually, surprisingly, really good.


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

shock-o-late i.e. chocolate.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

steak and flour tortilla


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

An apple. It tasted nothing like apple.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

an Amy's Kitchen vegetable korma meal


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Ham, lettuce, cheese and tomato sandwich, garnished with Guk sauce.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

a waffle


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

That sandwich is still the last thing I ate...damn I'm hungry.


----------



## orchidsandviolins (Jul 8, 2011)

A spicy chicken sandwich from chick fil a


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

franch fries


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

rasberry


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

my dad's homemade giardiniera on an italian sausage sandwich


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Spaghetti squash. *nom nom nom*


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Chicken nuggets and cheese flavored pop chips.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> Chicken nuggets and cheese flavored pop chips.


Hmm sounds awesome. Chicken Nuggets and Cheese flavor pop chips, if I had a helicopter I'd hang out at your house lol. I had Stir Fry and Noodles, last night I had Sunday's left over Roast and Potatoe Salad.


----------



## Puppuccino (Jun 29, 2011)

double chocolate chip cookies and chocolate milk because you can never have too much chocolate!


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Ironpain said:


> Hmm sounds awesome. Chicken Nuggets and Cheese flavor pop chips, if I had a helicopter I'd hang out at your house lol. I had Stir Fry and Noodles, last night I had Sunday's left over Roast and Potatoe Salad.


What you had sounds just as good. :b


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

vegan bowl @ chipotle chokky-chip cookie from pattycake.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Tim Hortons were out of Boston cream and honey cruller donuts, so I had to settle with a chocolate glazed:bah


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

Rice/Veggies


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Had some speghetti which was pretty good


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Quinoa and blackeyed peas with corn and onion


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Nestle Crunch Ice Cream Bar


----------



## tazzycat (Jan 10, 2011)

Lemon and raspberry cake (dinner  )


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

blueberries!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Spaghetti.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Honey Bunches of Oats Cinnamon Clusters.


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

buttons >_>


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

A bowl of Cheerios and a spoon of peanut butter.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Stir fry - mange tout, baby carrots, peppers, aubergine, chicken, loads of garlic and ginger and tarragon and brown rice. :eyes


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Some thai cracker things, half werent as nice as they looked D:


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

cold leftover quinoa and garbanzo beans


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Melted ice cream popsicle.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

A handful of almonds and I finished the last bit of cheese Pop chips.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Nothing


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

A chicken caesar salad that I made myself with organic greens


----------



## GothicRavenGoddess (Jul 21, 2011)

one chicken breast stuffed with cheese and broccoli and another one stuffed with ham and cheese.

so tasty!


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

chips


----------



## GothicRavenGoddess (Jul 21, 2011)

au Lait said:


> A chicken caesar salad that I made myself with organic greens


that sounds like it'd be really good with tomorrow night's dinner... chicken cooked in home made spaghetti sauce on top of three cheese bread.  :boogie


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Vanilla ice cream with fudge and whipped cream.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Scrambled tofu WTF AMAZING.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I am currently eating steamed broccoli.


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

about 25 hours ago i had a double cheddar butter burger from culvers... it was awesome lol


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

key lime cheesecake
berry cheesecake
orange blossom cheesecake

three fat delicious slices that i don't regret.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Some fusilli pasta with pesto, red peppers, and zucchini


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Jaffa cake mini rolls lol


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Fusili with a home made red sauce. Garlic bread on the side as well.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Two turkey cheddar hot dogs and a lot of tater tots and waffle fries.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Two or three cherries.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

waffle


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

mixed up shrimp, onion, garlic, tomatoes, probably some other stuff, seasoned w/ curry, on top of couscous. leftovers from last night, but still really good, perhaps even better than yesterday


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

fries


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

tea


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Some tortellini and when I say some, I mean the entire package. So gooooood, I don't care.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Pizza! :boogie


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Pizza! :boogie


:eek You betta share some with me mister! :wife


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> :eek You betta share some with me mister! :wife


I ate it all :rain


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> I ate it all :rain


:eek Then no more homemade soups for you mister! :twak


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

bananer


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

root beer float


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Stir-fry with whole wheat rice _(on the side)_ and orange juice.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

atticusfinch said:


> Stir-fry with whole wheat rice _(on the side)_ and orange juice.


On the side?! Blasphemy!

Had scoobi doo pasta with a chopped up hot dog and a _*lot*_ of shredded cheese.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Banana


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Beans and rice. It was yummy.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Popcorn! opcorn


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

Grilled Cheese.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oatmeal in soy milk.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

chocolate chip cookie


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

cheerios with oat milk, and berry tea.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

A fry


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Somebody like chocolate ^^


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

jhanniffy said:


> Somebody like chocolate ^^


how could you tell! :O


----------



## J J Gittes (Jun 20, 2011)

Bel Canto 'imp'


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

coffee almond fudge ice cream :yes


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Toast. I have a tummy ache and I'm out of peppermint tea.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Heath Ice cream


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Dates.

Gotta love me some dates.


----------



## ernest12 (Feb 21, 2009)

I think it was salt and vinegar chips and bean dip.


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

White cheddar corn puffs. And they were GOOD.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Air


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Delicious homemade chicken noodle soup and a butter biscuit.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

A handsome apple by the name of Red Delicous


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Roast Beef Sandwich


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

Halloumi!


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

human leg


----------



## BabyOakTree (Aug 2, 2011)

Potato salad sandwich


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

waffle


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Well, I'm currently making it and it will be in my belly in 15 minutes. 

Hard boiled eggs mashed, tuna mixed in with some mayo and parsley. Top it off with some lettuce and green onion in a tortilla. Mmmmmm.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Finished having a bowl of Spaghetti for lunch.


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Pizza. Though i dont know why cuz i dont even like pizza...


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

golden grahams + cheerios + oatly.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Hot dogs and a little bowl of rice.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

^classic meal lol


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Pasta.. Lots and lots of pasta..


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Wendys! Had a half pound burger! :fall


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

meat loaf sandwich


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Chicken burger.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Tex-Mex style brisket taco's. So gooooood.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Pizza


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

Mi goreng with extra soy sauce.


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

One ritz cracker


----------



## Jynkiez (Aug 6, 2011)

pizza stick yumm


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

fruits


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

green beans and bacon


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

a banana split


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Cherries and almonds.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

waffle with peanut butter


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I like how someone on the last page mentioned "a human leg" and no one batted an eyelid lols ..soooo SAS.
anyways...

this--->







​
I don't think it has a name but consists of: onion, garlic, mince, carrot, broccoli, crushed tomatoes, dried basil and pasta. Ima call it the morgan dish. I made two because ...YOU WERE MEANT TO COME OVER!!!! *shakes fist*.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Porridge with molasses and cinnamon. And tea. Mmmm.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

leftover spaghetti


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Banana


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

chicken sandwich


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Effexor XR:um


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Turukey sammich with a donut!


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

9 chicken nuggets and a banana (I know, weird combination). :blank


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

A donut


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

cherries


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Oreos


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

peanut butter chocolate cookie


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Lasagna.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

leftovers from 2 days ago


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

chicken


----------



## Conquistador954 (May 15, 2011)

Half a tuna sandwich with rice and avocado slices.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Cocoa puffs. About to be a lunchable.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

banana :banana


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

A BLT with tomatoes and lettuce from my garden. mmmmm


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Rice with some spicy stew stuff on top, yum.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

some spaghetti


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Had a turkey sandwich


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

an orange.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

a BLT (one of my favorite food groups lol)


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

cheese pizza


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

2 boston cream donuts:um


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

A Trifle Bakewell.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Domino's pizza. It was awful, but I'm hungry so I want another piece anyhow.


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

sasage on bred with surope(cant spell)


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

Dynamite rolls from Tokyo Express :3


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Hamburger Helper. The cheeseburger one.


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

Indian curry. And now I'm encountering the first of the associated bottom wind problems. :eek


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

Cottage cheese, mango, pineapple, and blueberries


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 28, 2011)

Cereal.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

pizza


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Flatbread crackers.


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Peking crackers~


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

leftover tuna casserole


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

red cabbage


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

A banana.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

chocolate fat free frozen yogurt..mmmmm!!!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Leftover Chinese... Kung Pao Chicken w/ fried rice, eggroll, and crab rangoons. So hot and spicy - I love it... my sinuses are VERY clear now (sniff sniff).


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Too much chocolate


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

Does Diet Coke count as "ate"?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tortilla chip strips


----------



## Frenger868 (Apr 11, 2011)

Vanilla Yogurt


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

chicken and chips lol, but im debating making a small curry...hmm.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

chicken sandwich


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Pasta.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

A granny smith apple.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

fish


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

Zucchini bread


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm eating strawberries.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

banana bread


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Wendys chicken sandwhich and some jello.


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Chocolate


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Spicy cheese and chicken pasta bake that i cooked, twas very nice


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Puffins!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Sandwich


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

cup'o'noodles


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Fried chicken strips with a side of mashed potatoes. And a corn muffin. In very hot weather. NEVER AGAIN! Only after you eat stuff like this do you crave the healthiest salad you've ever seen. Ugh. My stomach is now destroyed.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Kellogg's Special K Cereal


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

bagel with honey nut cream cheese


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Peanut butter.


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

^lol :lol

for me, Hostess cupcake. forget Little Debbie, hostess is the best.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

A few cashews, raisins, peanuts, almonds and pumpkin seeds.


----------



## anxiousguy (Aug 7, 2011)

Pizza


----------



## kunak (Mar 19, 2011)

italian sub


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

*C*ampbell's *C*hunky* C*hicken *C*orn *C*howder. The most alliterative soup on the planet. Pretty tasty, too.


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

italian sub


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Chinese food


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Wendy's -


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

A Drake's Coffee Cake. And now I have crumbs all over my shirt.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

chicken


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

king crab legs from last night... I like sea food but gotta watch out for that mercury.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

vegetable pot pie (homemade!)


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Two big beef burgers, topped with lettuce, tomato and red onion.


----------



## aronf13 (Apr 19, 2010)

Ethiopian food


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Pizza


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

a Starbucks Fruit and Nut Bar


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ham and corn!


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

mangosteen superfruit tea and bagel w/ cream cheese


----------



## vash (Aug 16, 2010)

A little bit of watermelon.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Eating cherry yogurt right out of the tub, ran out of ****ty food to make my sadness go away.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Apple.


----------



## Candlelight (Jun 26, 2011)

potato chips


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Shrimp with lemon pepper. Good stuff


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Wasabi-flavored seaweed snacks, not recommended.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

Bacon cheeseburger and fries


----------



## FridgeRaider (Jul 13, 2011)

Tesco Value dark chocolate. :'>

Nom nom nom.....


----------



## dope (Sep 4, 2011)

italian wedding soup and a sandwich from tim hortons


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Fruit Loops :no


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Ak-Mak crackers. So yummy!


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

A carrot with light sour cream.


----------



## lazygnome (Apr 9, 2011)

nectarine..before that it was sushi


----------



## Frenger868 (Apr 11, 2011)

Strawberry yogurt


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

meat lover's pizza


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Ravioli. & before that, a choc fudge/icecream. It's my day off today, I'm allowed!


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Day old pizza.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Bean and cheese taco, with bacon.


----------



## john5050 (Sep 6, 2011)

chili


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

custard creams


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

Oven fries that I just made


----------



## Frenger868 (Apr 11, 2011)

... strawberry yogurt again. I love me some yogurt!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

salad


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Yogurt


----------



## Wobble (Oct 8, 2010)

Pitta bread with jam. Yummay :boogie Still hungry. Might have some noodles


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Peanut butter.


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

Peanut butter sandwich. That reminds me, I have yogurt and I can cook some pasta.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Some peameal bacon.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Chicken, veggies, and some noodles for dinner.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Pillz?

Before that was cheeseburger for supper


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

MindOverMood said:


> Some peameal bacon.


Is that some Canadian thing?

I had Cheez-its. White Cheddar, nice and fattening.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Is that some Canadian thing?
> 
> I had Cheez-its. White Cheddar, nice and fattening.


Guess you could say that


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Grapes


----------



## Robodontopus (Apr 6, 2011)

Two bowls of cereal. It was pretty good both times.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

a bagel with cream cheese


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

peanut butter and strawberry oatmeal


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

2 viennese whirls!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

All Dressed chips


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

layitontheline said:


> All Dressed chips


yummmmm. Had some yesterday 

Umm I had yogurt


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

MindOverMood said:


> Guess you could say that


Oh.....Canadian bacon with the stuff I see beneath pizza crust :lol. I didn't know it was done this way!
That actually looks good .


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

peanut m&m's


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

raisin bagel w/ cream cheese


----------



## dearprudence (Jul 18, 2011)

Honey Nut Cherrios w/ Vanilla Soy milk.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Strawberry greek yogurt and chips


----------



## alex123 (Aug 25, 2011)

Pork..... mmmmmm.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

A frozen french fry.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

85% dark chocolate bar from Trader Joe's. Good stuff.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

3 pieces of chocolate.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Digiorno pizza


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

Stouffer's Fettucini Alfredo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tortilla chips


----------



## extraordinary (Sep 10, 2011)

a crepe with Nutella


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

^ that sounds delicious. 

All I had was a bun. A plain bun.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

A bar of Cadbury's Caramel.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rainbow sherbet and pretzel sticks with mustard cheese


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Banana chips


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

A big whole nut chocolate bar.


----------



## LOLA12 (Sep 16, 2011)

just ate a delicious chocolate cookie!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tortilla chips and Cincinnati chili dip


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Apple Spice muffin from Tim Hortons. Was surprisingly good considering it had an apple pie-esque filling and I dislike apple pie.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

an apple


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

leftovers


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I would call it a breakfast burrito. But for lunch and made at home.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

iced cap


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

A slice of cheese pizza.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Penne pasta with a couple pieces of toast


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

Delicious soup. Yummy. 
*Goes to refill bowl*


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

hamburger helper (with ground turkey instead of beef)


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

leftover mince/pasta sauce in wholemeal pita bread. & some tea. God I love tea.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

A burrito with black & pinto beans, rice, salsa, lettuce, cheese, guacomole. It was good.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

oreo cookies!!!!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

A handful of belly flops.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

A jumbo sized Air Heads that was half pink lemonade and half orange flavored.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Fruit explosion muffin from Timmies. I could eat those forever.


----------



## alwaysmistaken (Aug 25, 2011)

Nans homemade vanilla slice... always leave nans eating something i swore i wouldnt. Damnt!!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Chereos


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

half slice of soya/poppy seed bread toasted with butter


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

A bagel with philadelphia.


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Birdseye potato waffles :,)
I'm so proud


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

cereal


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Broccoli and stilton soup with double cream.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Reduced fat wheat thins with spinach dip.


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

Sardines, samosas, mushroom soup and a can of Coke. ^ Sounds yummy!


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm eating baby carrots. Before that, it was apple with almond butter.


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

Some homemade chocolate chip cookies. I should have probably made something to eat for a real meal though.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

3 mcchickens, and a large order of fries...24 hours ago.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Three bean enchilada with yoghurt and melted cheese, and then a mini doughnut with chocolate icing.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Three Krispy Kreme doughnuts. I will be going for a run tonight


----------



## HughJ (Apr 30, 2011)

Rotini Pasta with Red Meat Sauce


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cheeseburger Macaroni (the meat was actually more like Salisbury steak), and macaroni and cheese. I should have a good run tonight :lol.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Chocolate biscuits.


----------



## youngmoney (Oct 6, 2011)

Just ate a vanilla yogurt.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

watermelon


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

A ****load of General Tsao's chicken and steamed white rice, and a little bit of strawberry soda.


----------



## herz (Sep 12, 2011)

banana bread


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

a banana


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Muesli, greek yoghurt, protein shake, banana.

Homemade sourdough, natty peanut butter.

Mango, passionfruit and orange juice.


----------



## Penelopy (Oct 15, 2011)

Hello! For me it was pancakes- yummy!!


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

Rosemary crackers


----------



## dandynamo (Oct 14, 2011)

Peanut butter sandwiches with extra peanut butter


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm eating as of now -- Pop Tarts


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Some toast with leftover bolognese sauce from yesterday, and a slice of melon.... then a packet of cooked chicken cus I Was still hungry. Now drinking orange juice.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

crackers and cheese


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

COMBOS
Pizzeria Pretzel baked snacks.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapeno Jack Sun Chips


----------



## She (Jun 30, 2010)

strawberries and (vegan) whipped cream.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Chocolate brownie


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

i boiled some egg noodles then i took goat cheese and crushed and mixed it in then i ate a breaded stick of a white meat'd fish. i have no idea what they call those things but it is good.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

2 slices of toasted vogels with some cheese and chowchow.


----------



## Eia Au (Jul 13, 2010)

eggos waffles for dinner!


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

black-eyed peas with onion. carrots and hummus just before that.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Lemon and ginger tea.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

toast with butter and jam. still hungry :cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cheerios


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

Mash potatoes,steamed carrots n chicken


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

Half of a meat feast pizza with fries.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

i want a meat pizza with fries.. i ate plain steak..


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

almonds


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

turkey/cheese sandwich


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Town House crackers.
they're ok, but Ritz is better...if only Wegmans ever had them on sale.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A salad


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

walnuts


----------



## Moon Thief (Oct 23, 2011)

Beef taco.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

meatballs and mashed potatoes


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Taco bell...Heh..that never happens.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Vegan Wrap


----------



## Pianokeys (Jun 28, 2011)

Saltine crackers.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

peaches and cream oatmeal


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

Halva


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Stir fry.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Spaghetti, for dinner earlier.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Meat loaf.


----------



## CitizenErased (Nov 1, 2010)

Made myself a wholesome turkey sandwich with potato chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

An apple


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes (Oct 27, 2009)

*Fruit Loops*


----------



## Moon Thief (Oct 23, 2011)

Ravioli


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

grilled veggie burrito....mmmmm...


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Cheese sandwich.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

a banana


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

apple


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Muesli, banana, greek yoghurt, protein milk.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Cream crackers.


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

two macintosh apples and a banana. :yes


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Cornflakes, and two cups of tea.


----------



## rnotlee (Oct 10, 2011)

FiberOne cereal with lowfat milk and a spoon.


----------



## katiec2312 (Sep 23, 2011)

Rice


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Ham sandwich with spinach leaves


----------



## roses6 (Sep 6, 2011)

Cheese and crackers.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Cheese on toast.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Two sausage egg mcmuffins.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

A bagel slice with honey.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Tuna, sweetcorn and mayonnaise sandwich.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Turkey sandwich with natural bread, lettuce and red onions. And a glass of whole milk with a slice of bread with peanut butter.


----------



## Pialicious88 (Sep 23, 2009)

an apple and herbal tea


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

shredded cheese, I think


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

2 slices of ham on two breads with kectchup


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Canadian mature cheddar melted onto homemade toasted wheaten bread, with a splash of worcester sauce.

MMM


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Currently eating stir-fry.


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

Meatball subway


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Pancake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pizza and cheese bread


----------



## Pialicious88 (Sep 23, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Pizza and cheese bread


*drools*


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

Spaghetti


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tootsie Rolls


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

grilled cheese sandwich

next up: pierogies


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

chocolate pie


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

apple pie


----------



## uhhhbrandon (Dec 21, 2010)

My "Ramen Tuna Special".


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Cocoa pops and milk.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

a mini-Kit Kat bar


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Nibs. 

xD


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Advocaat lol


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

@ Chevys, the mixed grill skillet.


----------



## lostinthemind (Aug 22, 2011)

hot dog and chips with Amish bread as dessert. =)


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

my finger nail


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Spring onion sandwich.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

black beans


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Sweet potato chips


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Ginos pizza.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuna sandwiches


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

4 blocks of a Hershey's bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pizza


----------



## philosophy (Oct 15, 2010)

pancakes loaded with maple syrup


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

A little blue pill


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

lemon-honey CVS cough drop



candiedsky said:


> your face.


Given my current state, that'll probably make you pretty sick.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Beef and potato soup.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

*banananananana*


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Chocolate muffin.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fish fillets


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Mac n Cheese


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sushi


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

breaded eggplant


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Weird salad


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Strawberries.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Several Phenibut capsules, a Glycine tablet, some L-Theanine, and a 45mg Mirtazapine, 1km Klonopin. Oh and a slice of pizza


----------



## GothicRavenGoddess (Jul 21, 2011)

Cinnamon Toast Crunch

<3


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

sweet corn


----------



## Robodontopus (Apr 6, 2011)

burger king chickenuggz


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Jcgrey said:


> Several Phenibut capsules, a Glycine tablet, some L-Theanine, and a 45mg Mirtazapine, 1km Klonopin. Oh and a slice of pizza


Dude I love the Klonopin snack. After mine I had some donuts from the Chinese place up the street.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Spaghetti pie and teddy grahams. Nom nom nom.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

some sort of rice thing. it was good.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

mango


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Some popcorn opcorn


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

breaded eggplant, which may be the same thing as the last time I posted here


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

strawberry cake. lol I don't have time to make breakfast in the morning rush hours.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanutty Dark Chocolate Layered Granola Bar


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Quavers


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Chicken tikka slice.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cheese bread


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ (Nov 16, 2011)

*Brownies*


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*I'll share mine.....*

:clap* I have 6 boxes of strawberry poptarts I will email ya some......:teeth*



au Lait said:


> Eating a Pop Tart right now...but it's brown sugar cinnamon, which is my least favorite kind.
> 
> I am torn between enjoying it and wishing that it was Strawberry. :|


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Hmmmmmmm let me thinkkkkkkk what did I eat last....... A STRAWBERRY POPTART!!! YUMMYYYYYYYYY *


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Chinese buffet


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Sponge roll with coffee cream filling


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Fish fingers and salad cream sandwich.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fairydust said:


> Fish fingers and salad cream sandwich.


Wow - you will have to explain what a salad cream sandwich is. :lol

Three Krispy Kreme doughnuts. I do plan to run this evening, by the way. Work them Calories off!


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Tomato, mozzarella and basil pringles.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Chocolates


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Taco Bell


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

A piece of bread with ketchup on it. Another new low for me. Time for some grocery shopping...


----------



## Anxieux (Aug 10, 2011)

A cheese, coleslaw, and tomato sandwich.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hospital food. Actually not that bad


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Peanut butter and jelly


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

my pride, and oatmeal.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

_York peppermint patties  yummy!_


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Chicken strips and honey mustard :b


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Cheese and crackers.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Cookie dough


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Some disgusting almond biscuits. My mam buys **** food


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

meat (chicken breast) and some nuts, typical meal when i'm not hungry


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Tostitos chips and salsa + sour cream mixed together for the dip


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Bar of Blue Riband.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham sandwich and cottage cheese


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

Pecan pie and vanilla ice cream.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

an apple


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Crumb Apple Pie


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Chocolate pudding


----------



## olesilentone (Jan 22, 2011)

Homemade Lasagna. Nothing better in the world.


----------



## djkghigh (Nov 19, 2008)

basmati brown rice with lentils


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Goldfish


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

breaded eggplant



pancake111 said:


> Goldfish


Wow, it's been so long since I've eaten or seen goldfish crackers that at first all I could think of were actual fish. I'm assuming you meant the crackers.


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ (Nov 16, 2011)

*Everything!*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Homemade turkey pot pies, mmmmm.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Apple pie


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Nutella sandwich.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Fish fingers and salad cream sandwich.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

A slice of pumpkin pie. Yum!


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I've had one piece of pizza, in the last 3 days


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

**** food.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Yep, shamelessly bumping my own thread. I went there.

:banana <--- That's what I last ate. A banana. Yay for healthy stuff.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Chocolate bar.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

2am bowl of Cinnamon Toast Crunch. With some yogourt.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Triscuit crackers


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Fried rice.


----------



## kikiwi (Aug 4, 2010)

Rice cake


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Does vodka count?

*thinks* omelet sandwich


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Ham & Pineapple pizza.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Unfortunately (since I am trying to avoid high-glycemic foods), jalapeño-flavored potato chips. I didn't buy them and I left them alone for several days, but nothing else was so convenient and easy.


----------



## scum (Jun 30, 2011)

black banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

French Fried Onions


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

carrots, dark chocolate with almonds, chocolate milk, warm water (lol)... @[email protected]


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Strawberry Poptart!! yummy *


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Sweet popcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

chocolate chip cookie


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

A mandarin


----------



## missalyssa (Jun 18, 2011)

Perrogies and sausages mmmhmmmm.....


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Heinz tomato soup with 4 slices of buttered bread


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Phở


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Dominoe's Pizza.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A sandwich and some cottage cheese.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Bologna sandwich with a cheese slice, lettuce. mustard and miracle whip


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Ham and cheese sandwich.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Frijoles fritos


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

a chicken wing


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Chips and beef burger.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lay's potato chips


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

green beans


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

One Mango.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Half of a huuuge cinnamon roll


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Meatloaf.


----------



## Endorphin (Dec 4, 2011)

*Dead Baby (BBQ)*

haha jp... Pizza, Pasta, Breadsticks, chicken


----------



## Endorphin (Dec 4, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Meatloaf.


I never understood what meatloaf was


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Cheese sticks


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Vanilla ice cream and a Dr. Pepper 10.


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

oatmeal with blueberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Soup and a sandwich


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Popcorn chips with taco sauce.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doritos nacho cheese


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I buttered and lightly grilled a bread roll and put egg, cheese and lettuce in it.. oh and mayo. Fan-friggin-tastic! "D


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

apple and peanut butter


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Air :|


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Banana.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Pizza


----------



## catalinahx (Jun 8, 2010)

Inside out cheeseburger with jalepenos and cayenne pepper. I put the jalapeno cheese on the inside and top it with the peppers. I like spice obviously lol.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

same as last time but this time I added a nice piece of chicken.


----------



## definenormal (Dec 14, 2011)

Corn thin with peanut butter... My addiction


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

Waffles with syrup


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Frazzles


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Croissants with coffee


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

chocolate chip cookie dough


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Food.


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Cherry yogurt ice-cream and cake with chocolate icing.


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

BBQ chicken pizza & chips -drool-


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Dried apricots.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Popcorn


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Banana


----------



## scum (Jun 30, 2011)

pickle sandwich


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

cheese and lettuce sandwich.. though I feel like I ate a bag of eels that were still alive and refuse to succumb to the _supposedly_ deadly concoction that is my stomach acids. 
damn you cheese and lettuce sandwich... damn you to hell!!! :fall


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

One Banana.


----------



## NobodysPerfect (May 22, 2011)

A croissant followed by a Cadbury Flake yoghurt  I didn't dip the flake bits in though I ate the sections separately.


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

spaghetti!:b


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

caramel doughnut


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Hamburger and Frys


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Pizza


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Low calorie pretzel nuggets.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Toasted cheese sandwich


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Ham (proper ham), lettuce, tomato, mayo on some nice soy and linseed bread.


----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

Fruit Loops for breakfast. Hungry.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Chocolate Pudding


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

A Banana


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

cheerios


----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

A buckeye ball.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Caramel cake


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Half of a tiny apple.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Honey crisp apple.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Christmas cupcake


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

As disgusting this may look, this is very good


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Fish Sandwich


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

A salad.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

coffee


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Pie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

doritos with fiesta bean dip - Olé :lol


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Yogurt covered raisins...lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

KFC toonie meal.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't remember. I think it had something to do with vodka and juice of some kind


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm drinking chai with maple syrup and almond milk.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Baked Ziti


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Currently eating acorn squash.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Pupusas


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

peanut butter pretzels


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

cinnamon raisin toast and soy milk


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

These are soooo good


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Drank a protein shake.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Chicken dipped in mayonnaise.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Doritos


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

An almost painfully sweet brownie


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Scrambled Eggs and Milk


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Yogurt, about six hours ago.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Prawn crackers and a bar of dairy milk chocolate.


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

Curry and Chips.


----------



## GothicRavenGoddess (Jul 21, 2011)

Ham and cheese sandwich and a glass of chocolate milk.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

soynuts.....soooy unsatisfying. i will have to get some real food.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Tuna Fish


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Italian breadsticks with cheese.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Cous cous, chicken and chorizo casarole.


----------



## Sirenz (Dec 9, 2011)

An apple


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Pretzels with salt.


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

dosa and coconut chutney(south indian breakfast)


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

A rye roll.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

a banana.


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

a plum!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

A little bit of cookie dough


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Ice cream


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

pudding


----------



## Shynobi (Nov 25, 2011)

Chicken Noodles (Student budget)


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm trying to eat a banana but it's too soft and sweet. This is why I used to hate bananas. They were usually riper than I can tolerate.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

ritz crackers with cheddar cheese and 2 pieces of pepperoni on each


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A small bowl of Cream of wheat - it was all clumps, though :con


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Chunky Soup


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

banana and baked potato


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Fruit


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

Coconut chocolate...


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

A banana and peanut butter :yes


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Baked Ziti, Meatballs and Pigs in a blanket..


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Cheerios.


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

Tiramisu.


----------



## blissful (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm eating a bagel right now. It's taking me forever to eat it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A salad.


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

Chicken Burger.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Pizza! yummy yum


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

Some triscuits.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I am eating a really good but too small organic fuji apple. The others I got at the same time were not this good. Two were very bland.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

strawberry & cream lolly


----------



## InOHIO (Dec 29, 2011)

vegetable soup


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

^Was it not a steak soup...


----------



## Chatise19 (Dec 31, 2011)

dos egg rolls


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

LIIINDOR. so good


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

A nasty TV Dinner


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

Avocado on toast with sea salt and pepper!


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

A salad


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

A clementine


----------



## crookedsmile (Dec 29, 2011)

Spam and Eggs with Ketchup Fried Rice. Yummy.


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

This thread makes me hungry.

Some watermelon laffy taffy.


----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)

Bacon wrapped lemon pepper chicken with caramelized onions and cheese. *drools*


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Ham and cheese croissant


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

sausage roll


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

Strawberries with greek yogurt
nom xD


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

chocolate almond coconut clif mojo bar


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Chicken stir fry.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Oatmeal.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

orange


----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)

Mmm cheese.


----------



## mreynolds102787 (Feb 4, 2011)

A chicken nugget ^_^


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

cookies :boogie


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

oreos


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Arugula/mixed greens salad, steamed spinach with leftover Caesar dressing and some balsamic vinegar...also a teaspoon of honey with uh, ACV


----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)

Kiwi.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

A taco salad.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

BBQ shredded pork, hush puppies, fries, and a caramel fudge milkshake. So good but I feel so guilty!


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

squash and malunggay leaves cooked in coconut milk


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

A blueberry breakfast bar. Definitely not breakfast time, but oh well.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

candy canes


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

CEREAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :O

wasn't as exciting as I make it out to be but hey! still pretty good! ^____^


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hiccups said:


> CEREAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :O
> 
> wasn't as exciting as I make it out to be but hey! still pretty good! ^____^


What kind of cereal? :lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

number 2 from wendy's 
cheseburger, sea salt fries, and a drink


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Pizza


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

nutella, yo


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> What kind of cereal? :lol


apricot and almond muesli mix with cornflakes, muesli yoghurt, sliced banana and oat milk ...... to be overly precise :teeth


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Corn chowder.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Warm apple pie and cream


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Paper, Damn you conveniently disguised muffin wrapping.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hiccups said:


> apricot and almond muesli mix with cornflakes, muesli yoghurt, sliced banana and oat milk ...... to be overly precise :teeth


OMG - that's fancy :lol


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

A clementine.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Chicken noodle soup. *sneeze, cough, wheeze*


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Mr Mug said:


> Paper, Damn you conveniently disguised muffin wrapping.


You funny

kit kat


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

A chocolate chip cookie! :yes


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Jaffa Cakes & Tea


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Cheez-its during school today :b


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Applesauce.  lol


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

NVU said:


> Jaffa Cakes & Tea


Classic combo.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

A bag of bombay mix


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

A spoon of white icing >_> yeah, I'm healthy.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

^Do you not feel sick after eating that?


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Rossy said:


> Classic combo.


 Polished two boxes in true fat man form.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

2 pieces of chocolate last night, since I haven't eaten breakfast yet...


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Wheat thins with cheese.


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

honey-nut cornflakes with water (no milk in fridge)


----------



## IHugZombles (Dec 17, 2011)

Lasagna. :3


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

A croissant with smoked turkey, melty cheese, bacon, lettuce, tomato and some type of spicy sauce.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Carrot cake.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Pizza (again)


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I had some cookies. ^_^


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

tiny teddies (honey flavoured of course)


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Grapefruit
Very yummy


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

peanut m&m's


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Chinese takeaway - only the gluten-free stuff...


----------



## IHugZombles (Dec 17, 2011)

My roast dinner. :>


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

I know it's kind of a drink-thing, but it had so many calories I'm considering it a meal :b. 

A regular size mango smoothie from Jack in the Box.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

some nasty *** haribo


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

steak, beans, and salad


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

roasted chestnut :>


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Uh, chocolate, and lots of it. Damnit..


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Snickerdoodles. _Homemade._ Cuz they're easy and they're cookies and that's what I wanted.


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

Ham Steak.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

A kit kat bar. My favorite chocolate.


----------



## fate77 (Jan 15, 2012)

Tomato Soup w/buttered bread


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

cod fillet, new potatoes, pea's.


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Pineapple chunks


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

reese's


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

An Oat bar


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

A 40gram casein shake, half skim milk, half water.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

pasta


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Suman with cinnamon dipping


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Vegan and gluten-free cheesecake.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

An omlette.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

a werther's original


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

nutella on toast


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

cucumber slices with blueberry balsamic vinegar (which is pretty good, by the way)


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

rawrguy said:


> Suman with cinnamon dipping


that sounds interesting. was it good?
-------

tocino, fried rice and sunny side up egg


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Chicken Teriyaki Rice Bowl
Red Dragon Roll Sushi


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

ricola mixed berry


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Raisins. Went through me pretty quick O_O


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

nutella


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Frozen blueberries.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Spaghetti


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Hummus (_spicy_) with some grain crackers.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

eppe said:


> that sounds interesting. was it good?


Delicious! I last ate bowl noodle soup that I warmed in the microwave.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

pear chips


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Dulce de leche cheesecake.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

combo number 2 from Wendy's


----------



## MiniKiwi (Jan 22, 2012)

yogurt! with mix in m&m's 
yum


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

A whatever is left in the fridge sandwich  yum


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

weetbix


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

yoghurt


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Doritos


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Some unknown gruel my mam made :|


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

A Kitkat


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

MiniKiwi said:


> yogurt! with mix in m&m's
> yum


Thats something I need to try


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

black raspberry ice cream w/ dark chocolate chunks C:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

fortune cookie


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Nerds candy.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

An orange.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

A Weight Watchers Dark Chocolate Cheesecake ice cream bar. They make them too small.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Some sort of cheesecake.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

onion rings


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Some naan.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

mushroom pizza


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

pizza with nutella


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

Lemon chicken/pasta


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Chick-fil-a spicy sandwich with an orange mango juice. Yum!


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes (Oct 27, 2009)

cheerios


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Dark chocolate.


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

iced coffee! and...
grilled cheese sandwich! :3


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

grilled chicken and rice


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

last half of my Bon Appetite strawberry cream cheese muffin.

I love those things.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Cheese and onion bread.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

A grilled cheese sandwich.


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Chocolate chips.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

roast beef and cheese sub with chips


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

fried cheese sticks


----------



## Skyliner (Dec 5, 2011)

Leftover chinese takeaway from last night.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

potato chips with fiesta dip


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

tuna and toast


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

big 'ole buttered biscuit


----------



## BachelorFrog (Jan 15, 2012)

A glorious meal of porkchop and mushroom gravy with perogies, and a salad. I also had a shawarma made buy a guy who looks and sounds exactly like FPSrussia...


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

hot chicken & mayo roll (ymmm)


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> last half of my Bon Appetite strawberry cream cheese muffin.
> 
> I love those things.


Ooh yum - where do i get one of those? :b


----------



## luna67 (Dec 5, 2011)

gummy bears = breakfast.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Broccoli


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

A chocolate peanut clif mojo bar. I've eaten way too many of these things recently, especially since I mean to be avoiding soy, but I haven't been able to buy groceries so I don't have much else.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Quaker Maple & Brown Sugar Oatmeal.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

An apple.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Currently eating katsu don. Soooo good.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

grilled salmon, strawberries, soymilk


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

carambola said:


> A chocolate peanut clif mojo bar. I've eaten way too many of these things recently, especially since I mean to be avoiding soy, but I haven't been able to buy groceries so I don't have much else.


Again. I only have one left.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

kettle corn popcorn


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Jello Sugar-free, Fat-free Instant Chocolate Pudding. Pretty good, actually!


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Pork chops ^^


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Honey bunches of oats with chocolate chips


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

One mandarin


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Crawfish etouffee for lunch. Soooo good.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Blueberries


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Vanilla rice pudding.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Brussels sprouts. Yum.


----------



## dejaentendu (Oct 28, 2011)

Pizza!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

a banana


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

subway!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Chocolate pudding


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

spaghetti and meatballs


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Bowl of clam chowder with coffee and Mike and Ike's.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

half a tub of cappuccino yogurt ice cream. i'm sorry body but i couldn't resist.


----------



## awkwardalex (Dec 11, 2011)

Pizza.... Wasent to good tho.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I diced up half an avocado and smooshed it between some toast. It was good.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

ah, it's been a long time since I posted silly stuff. I think I needed this. 

oatmeal with nonfat milk and honey. tomorrow, I try stevia.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

slice of cheesecake. It had this chocolate and caramel sauce over it.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

apple with almond butter


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

spaghetti and meatballs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cheddar and Sour Cream potato chips.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

some eggs and this:


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I ate dinner 2 nites ago - i think it was salad :lol this thread reminds me I should eat


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Potato hash.
...which reminds me that I'm still hungry and that I should probably eat more --.--


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Pineapple pizza


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cheez-its


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

A chocolate chip cookie.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Koala's March cookies.....?


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Hot wings and fries Mom made.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Rice, beans, felafels


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Swiss chard, tomatoes, baked beans, vegetarian breakfast links.

It was tremendous.


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

usual breakfast. rice, fish and egg. all fried


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

A banana


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

microwaved dinner....yummehhhhh :banana :banana


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I put some lunchmeat onto a tortilla and rolled it up. :|


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Chinese food


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Oreos with chocolate filling >.<

Oreos with the original cream filling are so much better... But I was really craving some kind of chocolate as well as cookies...


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

A pie


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

Stew


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> Currently eating katsu don. Soooo good.


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

tiny shrimps and rice


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

banananana


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Awkward fruit leather.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Chick-fil-A spicy chicken sandwich. SO GOOD.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

skygazer said:


> banananana


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

chocolate


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

A fortune cookie. Before that I had honey seared chicken with brown steamed rice from Pei Wei, haha.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

sushi...made my day


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

an omelette and two rice cakes.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

A mandarin.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Chinese food.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

A Strawberry


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

hot cocoa with mint extract


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Nachos with salsa dip


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

meat and mushrooms with rice and salad.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Bunch of brown rice and ginger.


----------



## helena (Oct 24, 2011)

raw salmon on a water biscuit?!. random


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

this month's internet connection bill.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

grapes


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

Cinnabon roll! So yummy! :mushy


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

starbucks coffee ice cream


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

some pasta shrimp thing


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Peanuts.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

An unopened candy cane from Christmas. It seemed kind of chewy somehow.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Fresh cherries and a chocolate bananana blueberry milkshake. Mmmm.


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

boiled corn, tuna and egg


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

lentil soup with spinach and tomatoes


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

coffee


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Noodles


----------



## wildcherry876 (Feb 6, 2012)

pizza


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Cocoa puffs. I wanted actual chocolate.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

roasted soynuts and sunflower seeds, lightly salted. crunchy.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

A pancake.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Chinese food


----------



## Unexist (Jan 30, 2012)

A slice of pizza which I didn't really enjoy but before that it was a masaman curry which was delicious


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

fiber one granola bar


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

a carrot.


----------



## sickofshyness (Oct 18, 2011)

Chinese takeout.....Yum!


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

miniwheats


----------



## Aaron0 (Feb 7, 2012)

5 scrambled eggs. (Late breakfast)


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

An orange.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Catnap said:


> An unopened candy cane from Christmas. It seemed kind of chewy somehow.


lol that ^ made me lol


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

French fries chocolate peanut butter haGandaz icecream


----------



## Beautifully Chaotic (Jan 25, 2012)

A candy cane


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

disgusting dinner my ****** parents made


----------



## Hexakosioihexekontahex (Feb 11, 2012)

Macaroni and cheese.


----------



## Hexakosioihexekontahex (Feb 11, 2012)

DubnRun said:


> disgusting dinner my ****** parents made


Wish my parents still made me food. 
Did they boil it? They boiled it, didn't they?


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Hexakosioihexekontahex said:


> Wish my parents still made me food.
> Did they boil it? They boiled it, didn't they?


jus more gmo trash..food is just something to fill a hole to them..


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Broccholi soup


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Hummus Spinich Wrap...twas OK


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

rice cakes.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

five pounds of chocolate and peanut butter. **** I have to stop doing this


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Chocolate.


----------



## Hexakosioihexekontahex (Feb 11, 2012)

DubnRun said:


> jus more gmo trash..food is just something to fill a hole to them..


Oh. Darn. I was so sure they boiled it, too. 
Sorry, I had a friend who was from England and he commented on how a lot of English food was boiled.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

ice cream


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Cake batter.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tortilla chips and salsa


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

french fries


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

pasta with alfredo sauce


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

some kinda soup


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

spring rolls


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Pb&j


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

shepherd's pie


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

a sandwich


----------



## chrisj89 (Jun 8, 2009)

cheese melted on toast

you almost cant top that imo


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

sausages and rice


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

^ those sound like wonderful dinners above. 
pizza. and cake


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Salami and cheese sandwich. At about midnight last night. Nom


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Pizza.


----------



## ScantyGeoduck (Feb 13, 2012)

Mashed potatoes

Beef patty (microwaved)

Mint Chocolate Cadbury bar

All from the 24 hour convenience supermarket


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Toast, I eat a lot of toast.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

An apple. It was delicious.


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

mango


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

A piece of cake, Mr Goodbar, and some cheese and crackers.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

BBQ chicken


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Undercooked brownie


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

hamburger


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Ham sandwich with havarti cheese and lettuce.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

avocado milkshake


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Champurrado filipino


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Some sorta corn bread


----------



## Frozen In a StarryVoid (Feb 4, 2012)

cereal

i've had 5 bowls today 

i love.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

potatoes, lots of 'em.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Banana


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i think buffalo wings


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Spicy Chick-fil-A sandwich, spinach salad with cucumbers, eggs, carrrots, and cheese, followed with a brownie.


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar (Jan 7, 2012)

A KitKat.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Peanuts.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Peanut butter.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

Barette said:


> Spicy Chick-fil-A sandwich


mmmmm, chick-fil-a ..


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

spaghetti


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Meat and potatoes


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Fried shrimp


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

homemade chili


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

raspberry tootsie roll pop


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Popcorn


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

flatbread with some veges


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

a cookie


----------



## Frozen In a StarryVoid (Feb 4, 2012)

cereal, my favorite thing in the world.. and before that an artichoke and tofu ^-^


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

donuts


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

muesli


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Milk and cereal


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Ground buffalo with fried potatoes mixed in, with a side of baked beans. I call it a hobo meal.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Chicken breast and brown rice


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Delicious biscuits.


----------



## Faith7 (Jun 27, 2011)

Pancakes. Bring on pancake Tuesday lol


----------



## marcopolo94 (Feb 4, 2012)

2 Eggs, potato, and, beans 
That was about 10:00am, it's now 5:30 and I'm starving. I should learn how to cook for myself instead of depending someone else to cook for me or go out to buy food.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Patat.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

buffalo wings


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Pizza. It wasn't very good. Pizza in Canada never is.

YEAH I SAID IT.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Big-*** orange. I don't care how much effort goes into peeling a fresh one, it's always amazing. I love citrus fruit. :b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

One of those little shop-bought pots of chocolate mousse. I ate half then filled the pot up with squirty cream. 

What else is a girl to do with Pancake Day leftovers?


----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

Twizzlers as a quick snack.


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

Lemon and white chocolate muffin; Nom Nom.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Cough drop


----------



## redskinsfan17 (Feb 9, 2012)

Mac and cheese at dinner.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

graham crackers with milk. So yummy. <3


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

purple yams, sweet rice cake, mango juice


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

swedish meatballs


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

homemade pound cake. I messed it up while making, the recipe I used didn't have clear enough directions. It's still really good, just has a funny chewy texture. Kinda tastes like sweetened cornbread.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Chicken and leek soup, if that counts xDDD


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

One glass of water, three small pancakes with butter, three pieces of soda bread with natty peanut butter, (three handfuls of good muesli, a banana, one spoon of natty yoghurt, two scoops of hydrolysed whey protein, 450ml of 2% milk, all blended). One glass of pineapple juice.


Breakfast of champions!


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Corned beef pasty.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

3 donuts:tiptoe


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Coffee.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Chocolate chip ice-cream


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Spaghetti


----------



## ForeverYoung21 (Oct 11, 2011)

Half a can of rice pudding


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

A banana


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

caaaaaaarbs: Milka chocolate, yummy


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

A homemade brownie


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

A cup of vanilla yogurt.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

pizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzza


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

strawberry yogurt breakfast bar


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

^ green is the best.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

For dindinz stir fried chicken and vegies. An attempt to be healthy after lunching on a savoury, muffin and bickie. :/


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

spaghetti


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

oh goodness i ate everything in existence. D:


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

tried Soy yogurt for the 1st time... I DO NOT LIKE SOY YOGURT!!!!


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> oh goodness i ate everything in existence. D:


lol! 
i do that.. it's like what did i NOT eat...


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

pancakes


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

^Oh yeah...had some pancakes yesterday. They were indeed phenomenal.


Last thing I ate was some plain pasta with a heavy dusting of parmesan. Sounds kinda gross but it was actually pretty good.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

avoidobot3000 said:


> pancakes


lol i just see the word pancakes and my mouth starts to water


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

mindovermood said:


> 3 donuts:tiptoe


very naughty! That is a crime!


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I just ate some Amercian Milk Dudes, oh why can't they have the bigger bags of MnM's peanut butter instead of the little packets that cost so much here.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

a waffle


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

^
Always a good choice.










With peas and rice and collard greens. Pretty fantastic.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Soft pretzels  pop them in the microwave for 40 sec...instant deliciousness and a very nutritional dinner.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Pork chops. xD.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Chocolate buttons


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Two yellow m&ms and two blue.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Dairy Milk Chocolate~


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

ChrissyQ said:


> very naughty! That is a crime!


For breakfast, yes it is


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Ketchup chips


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

im so addicted to these :]


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Baked pork chops with homemade mac 'n cheese and peas and for dessert, I had some Minnie Mouse sugar cookies.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Chips


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Chocolate, again <3


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

pp&J


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

black raspberry ice cream with dark chocolate chunks :>


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Cereal


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Eggo whole grain blueberry waffles. They're good. With milk, might I add.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Chocolate mudcake with ganache. OM NOM NOM.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

A slice of chocolate fudge cake <3


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Chocolate.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

pizza and boneless barbeque wings


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

A steak sandwich with steak fries.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Cheerios


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Pork chops.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Cheese pizza.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cornbread casserole with really yummy chicken and pineapple in the crockpot and peas. It was super delicious!


----------



## shyguyy (Mar 1, 2012)

A tuna sandwich.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm drinking chai. Havent actually eaten yet today.


----------



## shyguyy (Mar 1, 2012)

KiwiGirl said:


> I just ate some Amercian Milk Dudes


:hide


----------



## Water Girl (Feb 19, 2012)

A rich tea finger


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

a chicken sandwich


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Fuji apple like 2 hours ago. I should probably eat again soon... :teeth


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Una torta, seme ase.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Corn


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Do-si-dos girl scout cookies!


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

an orange


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Chicken Kebabs, rice and vegetables.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Grilled ham and cheese sandwich.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Pasta Roni white cheddar pasta shells. My sister and I love that stuff.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Subway


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i think red velvet cheesecake


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^gasp!! Soooo lucky!!

the new Peanut Butter Multi-grain Cherrios! Nothing is cooler than trying something you've wanted for a while! They're yummy!


----------



## rosa1992 (Mar 7, 2012)

cheese pie ^.^


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Chocolate seashells <3


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

witchety grubs


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Pudding.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

bread. 
on it's own.
bread.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

water and chips


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

crackers. which was like 20 hours ago. i have to consume something right now..


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Preischotel


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

stir-fried broccoli, onion, and green beans


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

chicken wing... as a late night snack


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

a fish sandwich


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

An orange.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Bacon wrapped shrimp, and onion soup, topped off with a glass of wine. Hhhooowws my breath?


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Wickedlovely's *****.


----------



## TheQuietGirl20 (Feb 20, 2012)

Popcorn


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

Doritos


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

bowl of Apple Jacks. Love that cereal.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

a number 2 cheeseburger combo fries and drink from Wendy's


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

cookies


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Cheese and piccalilli sandwich and worcester sauce crisps.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Scrambled eggs with two pieces of bacon and two pieces of toast.


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

Beef, fries and some powder bearnaise sauce (of course not just as powder )


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

Vagina special with extra serve.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

A red enchilada and one fried over hard egg.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

a donut :|


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Spinach. Now drinking chai.


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

chicken


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

veggie burger


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

An apple.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

key lime pie yogurt


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

I'll tell you after I wipe...


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Panda Express' orange chicken and string bean chicken breast.


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

boiled bananas


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

Digiornio


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

an apple


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Moonpie ice cream. Oh yeah. Tastes just like one with bits of moonpie inside! YUM


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Pork chops? I think so. Yup.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

A banana and some chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Double coconut wafer cookies.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

I wasn't supposed to eat meat today, but a ham sandwich =/


----------



## Dystopia (Mar 20, 2012)

Breasts and spinach


----------



## vTEX (Dec 16, 2011)

Matzah with syrup (aka the last two things in the house to eat)

Don't judge, it's delicious.


----------



## MommaBear92 (Nov 15, 2010)

Chips and queso


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Brownie with milk. Is there nothing better??


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

cookies


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Chocolate fuuuuuuuuuuuuuudge.


----------



## anx1ety (Aug 16, 2010)

Bacon, eggs and strawberries for breakfast


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

macaroni soup


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

a sammich. lul


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Chicken and candy canes.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Cornish pasty


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Hokey pokey icecream and milo mushed together.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Fruitcake said:


> Chicken and candy canes.


...in the same meal? lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

leftover pizza and breadsticks


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Four pieces of this stuff and a glass of milk.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Tentative said:


> Four pieces of this stuff and a glass of milk.


mmmmmmm that looks sooooo good hehe.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

KiwiGirl said:


> mmmmmmm that looks sooooo good hehe.


It was yummy! Good thing I have plenty more of that laying around, and more chocolate in general. Need my chocolate fix every now and then. :b


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Cheerios.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

chocolate chip waffles...NOM!


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

huh said:


> ...in the same meal? lol


Yus, but more of a snack than a meal.

Superwine bikkies dipped in nutella, om nom nom. Nom nom.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Honey Smacks. Yumm


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> Honey Smacks. Yumm


I used to love those


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

buttermilk Eggo waffles with chunky peanut butter and a lemon brownie after. With milk. Both were delicious.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

a kind of glutinous rice flour 'pastry' filled with pork and cabbage.. don't know what it's called exactly.


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

Green tea supplements... Ew.  Haha.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

pumpkin muffin with hot chocolate. Ahhh, amazing. I miss it


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A banana


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

hard boiled egg


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Some lasagna (however it's spelled), piece of shrimp, turkey meat, and a slice of cheesecake.

MMMM


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Carrot casserole, baked ham, rice, a biscuit, and butterbeans.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Strawberries :clap


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

3 Double Cheeseburgers from Mickey D's...Bout to smash the 4th right now :yes


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

almond butter


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

^^4 Double Cheeseburgers!? wow, you go champ.

I just ate some eggplant.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cream cheese and chive crackers


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

Popcorn


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

sweet and sour chicken balls with chicken fried rice and a baby ruth.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Some Robin Eggs.


The candy, not the actual eggs of a robin.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

au Lait said:


> Some Robin Eggs.
> 
> The candy, not the actual eggs of a robin.


How could you!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> How could you!


I was out of condor eggs


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

au Lait said:


> I was out of condor eggs


You....Yoou...!! YOU MONSTER!!!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> You....Yoou...!! YOU MONSTER!!!


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

2 days ago...hard boiled egg


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Insanityonthego said:


> *2 days ago*...hard boiled egg


 That's not good.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I ate some water a couple seconds ago.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Some blueberry Special K cereal.


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

Whitecastle hamburguesa con queso


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Pizza


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Egg sandwich.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Chicken in batter dipped in sweet and sour sauce.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A Jumbo Donair Combo, Extra Spicy With Garlic Sauce


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

A sweet, juicy green apple.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

choclate cover heart with carmael on the inside xD


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

A divine piece of ham. So sexy.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Chicken pie.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

chips


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Meatball sandwich.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Oatmeal and coffee.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

an apple with cashew, almond & brazil nut butter.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Donner meat.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Werther's Original Caramelts.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

An orange and some cheese


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Spaghetti


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Pineapple


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Grapes with seeds in them.  My mom couldn't find the ones at the store without the seeds in them so she bought some anyways. I had to open up the grapes and take out the seeds. They were not tasty. :blank


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Starbursts Gummies. Whole thing! There goes having dinner, ha.


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

A Honey Ham and Mesquite Turkey bagel Sandwich with jalapeno flavored cheese that has been slightly heated so that the cheese has melted.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

A few pieces of Fried Chicken and a Corn Dog from the Wal-Mart Deli


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

I had a sandwich with ham, turkey, cheese, lettuce, tomato, avocado, mayonaise, and maybe mustard. I can't remember is mustard was on it or not.

Right now, I am chewing a piece of Trident Spearmint flavored gum.


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

AnotherRawAddict said:


> A Honey Ham and Mesquite Turkey bagel Sandwich with jalapeno flavored cheese that has been slightly heated so that the cheese has melted.


OMG was it good? *mouth waters*


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

Grapefruits said:


> OMG was it good? *mouth waters*


It was to die for


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Tabouli, woohoo. It was good.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

A grilled cheese sandwich with some plain chips and two oreos for dessert.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

pizza :heart


----------



## Daniel93 (Mar 31, 2012)

Coffee and chocolates


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Wonderbread... Nearly finished 3/4 of an entire loaf this afternoon :/


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Meatball pizza.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

milkshake


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

a bowl of Maple Nut Oatmeal Crisp


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Two Ambrosia apples.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Popcorn with shredded cheddar.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

some cereal


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

baked spaghetti


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

Caramello Koala


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

A donut with white icing~


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Rye bread. :heart yummy.


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

A bowl of Muesli.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

fish. tasted good man


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Egg and mayonnaise sandwich.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

pasta with pesto sauce and cheese on top


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

Corn on the cob.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

a tall mocha cookie crumble frap


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

peanut bar


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Italian sausage. 

(Oh wait, I'm vegetarian)


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A banana


----------



## Very Close (Aug 10, 2011)

Strawberry. should start eating lunch now...


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Salad with lots of salad stuff in it.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Some horrible fake beef. I hate Yves.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Some delicious strawberries. :yes


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Raw/vegan pudding using an avracado. Not bad. Not good, but not bad.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

some hot chocolate. mmmm...

Well, technically I guess I drank that.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Gingersnap cookies


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_cookies ,nom nom nom_


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

Pizza Bagel


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Espoir (Apr 22, 2012)

Sunflower seeds.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Espoir said:


> Sunflower seeds.


 Yum

I had curly fries.

I'd like to have some Ice cream


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

pita said:


> Some horrible fake beef. I hate Yves.


Yeesh, I had a Yves meatless beef burger a few nights ago... uke
Suffice to say ''my first and last''.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Yeesh, I had a Yves meatless beef burger a few nights ago... uke
> Suffice to say ''my first and last''.


Tremendously bad, right?

It boggles the mind.

But I strongly recommend the PC-brand chicken fingers.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Vanilllabb said:


> Raw/vegan pudding using an avracado. Not bad. Not good, but not bad.


Amazing vegan pudding = almond milk + chia seeds. You let the chia seeds hang out in there until they've hydrated themselves. Yes this pudding is somewhat crunchy but also AMAZING.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

chicken basil pestoooooooooooohhhhh it was soooo yums. ~


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

baby carrots


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hmmm yep, chocolate.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

chocolate almonds


----------



## zemulis (Mar 20, 2012)

a banana


----------



## Deserted (Jul 25, 2011)

A protein shake. :|


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

chocolate chip cereal bar.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

peanut butter sandwich.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

oreos


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Chicken wings, potato salad, and zucchini with onions. So delicious. :b


----------



## clt851988 (Jun 9, 2011)

grapes


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

An orange


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Peanuts.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

A damn carrot... Why do we _still_ not have any food other than mountains of junk food and old vegetables? :sigh


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Wendy's burger with fries


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

A beer.

I don't know whether I'll have a real dinner tonight or not.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

pita said:


> A beer.
> 
> I don't know whether I'll have a real dinner tonight or not.


You can have a piece of my burger if you want :blush


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

some sunflower seeds


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

EastWinds said:


> You can have a piece of my burger if you want :blush


I'll pass on the burger but totally steal a french fry.

Also, did you get a FROSTY?!?

Those things are magnificent.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

pita said:


> I'll pass on the burger but totally steal a french fry.
> 
> Also, did you get a FROSTY?!?
> 
> Those things are magnificent.


No frosty but for you I would run(on second thought drive) to the store and get one.


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

chai tea, a piece of squash, and a strawberry cheesecake ice cream stick thingy.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

EastWinds said:


> No frosty but for you I would run(on second thought drive) to the store and get one.


*waits patiently*


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Simulated visual of Pita waiting:


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I gave up and had cornflakes instead.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

A Granny Smith apple.

And some chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Vegetarian nori roll, and I am now having a coconut milk ice cream bar.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Three mini hershey's bars with oreo pieces in them. I did not know they existed until my mom told me she had some today. I was like, "."


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

shelbster18 said:


> Three mini hershey's bars with oreo pieces in them. I did not know they existed until my mom told me she had some today. I was like, "."


GET IN MY BELLY, mini Hershey's bars with Oreo pieces. Immediately plz.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Leftover sushi. Twas good.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Trader joe's wasabi seaweed snack. Besttt.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

pita said:


> GET IN MY BELLY, mini Hershey's bars with Oreo pieces. Immediately plz.


Haha. :lol They were really good. I like having something crunchy in my chocolate. I couldn't really taste the oreo pieces, though.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

A doughnut. Yum yumz


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Berry cobbler with ice cream.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

a lot of things at a buffet. But the very _last _thing?? A cream cheese wonton from Panda Express-the only 'Asian' food thing I like...


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Salad cream on toast.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Pancakes


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

I just ate a wild chicken. I meant the chicken that lives in the forest.


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

Chocolate cupcake... geez I eat too much chocolate.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

One and a half packets of shrewsburys.


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

Pan fried tofu dumplings, yum


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

strudel pastries + hot cocoa


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I seriously hate to admit it because of the "Pron Survey" but I just had a shrimp po-boy. 

No admins around is there?:afr


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Cookie dough 3-4 day ago. I wiuld remake it again but I ran out of of brown rce floir. Allergic to wheat . ah.


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

Piece of low carb bread with this 100 calorie peanut butter. It's delish!


----------



## NewYorkRangers1926 (May 31, 2012)

2 pieces of whole wheat toast with peanut butter.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Yesterday I had a sandwich for dinner.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Homemade chili cheese fires


----------



## Crescent861 (Mar 11, 2012)

A cherry bakewell and a delightful little treat it was too!


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Sweet strawberry pancakes.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

hot wings


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Just bread. And coffee.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

A Tuna sandwich that my cat wouldn't stop trying to steal.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Tracker bar


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

Cookies!


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Chicken wings


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Pancakessssssss


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Grilled cheese sandwich with olives.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Three Krispy Kreme doughnuts. Yeah. I am going to do some shurb trimming and a six mile run tonight :lol.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Squash casserole, canned ham, and potato salad.


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

popcorn


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Leftovers from yesterday. Squash casserole, potato salad, and ham.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Lasagna


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Salad and couscous, yummy.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I normally don't eat crap like this, but give me a break, I'm PMSing.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Oreo


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

raspberries, trail mix, and a baby carrot


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

A whole bag of big cheddar cheese Ruffles, 3 cheesecake cups, 2 cups of Yoplait Yogurt , 4 cups of water, 2 cups of applesauce, 3 bags of fruit snacks and yes this is all 1 thing! I ate it so fast it might as well be the last singular thing I ate.

I was thinking about taking a slice of this red velvet cake but no maybe later =}

I eat junk when I'm bored and too depressed =/ Don't let me near your kitchen NOM


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Egg and mayo sandwich.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

a biscuit with egg and cheese


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

I ate a baby unicorn.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

oh, thats not very nice.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A McD's chicken salad, it was surprisingly good


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Left over tofu stuff in my fridge .


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Tortilla chips. I feel so full and guilty now.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

a sandwich from COSI -- it was gross! waste of 8 bucks.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Two grilled cheese sandwiches.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

Pizza last night. Mushroom, olive, pineapple. NOM!!


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

Bolognese and some pills.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Mashed potatoes and vegetables~


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Red wine


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

twix bar


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

maltesers


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

baked ravioli


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Strawberries, cherries and white grapes


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Ham and provolone sandwich


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Some tortilla chips.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

chicken curry and a chocolate hazelnut bar.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

I had the other two pieces of pizza left over from my half-pizza I had for dinner last night. NOM.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Vicks vapour drop


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Chicken wings.


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

The rotting corps I found on the road. It could be a squirrel or a rabbit.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A carrot muffin


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Eggs & chicken wrapped in a sushi roll, dipped in sour cream. I invented it. It was soggy, a good kind of soggy though.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Lasagna


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Skyloft said:


> I can't remember. A bowl of cereal yesterday morning or something?


^ You should eat.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

Carrots.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Spaghetti casserole, toast and a salad.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Two hamburger patties with mushrooms, marinated in A1 sauce. Yum.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Baked kale and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Bianca12 (Apr 29, 2012)

I ate some brownies my friend made for us. yum yum.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Fish sticks with spicy sweet potato fries.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

Corn.

Imma try to pretty much stop eating. Today I had 5 baby carrots and some corn, and I'm not letting myself eat anything else.


----------



## red wrinkle (Dec 3, 2011)

Steak, broccoli soup


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

A pizza called Rio Grande. Yummy!


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Potato salad and a smokie.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

MrGilligan said:


> Corn.
> 
> Imma try to pretty much stop eating. Today I had 5 baby carrots and some corn, and I'm not letting myself eat anything else.


Please see a mental health professional.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Baked asparagus with sea salt that my sister made.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

Revenwyn said:


> Please see a mental health professional.


Nah. I've done this before. I used to do it in high school all the time.


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

A cup of raspberries.


----------



## Lamento (May 30, 2012)

bread, like always


----------



## CrysCringle (Mar 31, 2012)

beefaroni :teeth


----------



## CrysCringle (Mar 31, 2012)

MrGilligan said:


> Corn.
> 
> Imma try to pretty much stop eating. Today I had 5 baby carrots and some corn, and I'm not letting myself eat anything else.


Why do you not want to let yourself eat anything?


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

CrysCringle said:


> Why do you not want to let yourself eat anything?


To become less fat, of course. :teeth


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

An apple and some cinnamon teddy grahams.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Green tea with milk and sugar.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Hershey kisses


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

an orange


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Cheese and onion crisps.


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

I made banana pancakes with granola  Yummy


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

A ding dong and a couple Chessmen cookies from Pepperidge Farm. MMMM


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

my uncle


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Stir fry :heart Burned my tongue a little though.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Ritz crackers, Oreos, and ramen.. Healthy.. :b


----------



## MM Gloria (May 14, 2012)

Oatmeal cookie. (It had too much sugar in it.)


----------



## AfraidToSpeak (Jun 7, 2012)

Turkey


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

CoastalSprite said:


> Ritz crackers, Oreos, and ramen.. Healthy.. :b


Dollar store run?


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Baby carrots and hummus


----------



## hopelesslyshy (Oct 27, 2008)

Mac and cheese.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

cutting the fat off pork chops, glazing in honey and frying. so basically eating a heart attack.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

KFC


----------



## MM Gloria (May 14, 2012)

Pancakes. (Bout due for another meal though...)


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Snickerdoodles. About to have beef stroganoff.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

lentil soup


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Pizza.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Cashews.


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Pizza


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Chips and local salsa


----------



## hopelesslyshy (Oct 27, 2008)

Mac n cheese.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

hot dogs


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Popcorn... I haven't had this in a while and it's too salty, ick.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

strawberry mentos


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

homemade potato salad


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Toast


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Macaroni and cheese


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

McCrap


----------



## hopelesslyshy (Oct 27, 2008)

Pasta


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Mango.


----------



## ppl are boring (Jun 2, 2012)

ham and cheese quesadillas


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

Chicken and chips!


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

bagel with egg and cheese


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

strawberries and


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Mashed potatoes and vegetables~


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Bits and Bites


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

Chili


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Wings & Waffles


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

chocolate bar, yum


----------



## Saaar (May 9, 2011)

Tomato soup with a slice of brown bread


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Two toasted tea cakes


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

/


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Veggies from my garden.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

PB&J Sandwich! YUMMY


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

Chicken corn chowder.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Pumpkin soup. Home made


----------



## BlueScreen (Jun 16, 2012)

A bowl of Chocolate icecream with set-hard topping.


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

Rice Pudding


----------



## ppl are boring (Jun 2, 2012)

The W burger and oreo parfait from Wendys. and im supposed to be on a diet


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Two Hershey kisses


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lemon and poppyseed muffin


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

M&M's. 

Well, I am eating them as I type and watch a movie on da puter.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Rice with chicken. And a small side of ramen noodles.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

curry instant noodles.. the chicken & mushroom ones are better.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Curry beef. yum.


----------



## twisterella (Jun 14, 2012)

A piece of a peanut butter pie I made earlier. It doesn't look very tasty, but it really was!


----------



## hopelesslyshy (Oct 27, 2008)

Pretzels with cheese.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

humble pie, it tasted kind of like chicken


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

cheese and crackers


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

celery sticks with peanut butter


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Cranberries.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

homemade banana split :b


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

A peach and some grapes with water. Nom nom nom.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

They didn't taste very good.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Fruit Loops with Sensational Soy Milk, Vanilla Flavour


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Ramen, at about 3 AM. I'm up again at 9.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Chicken wings.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

peanut butter and blackberry jam on two slices of whole wheat bread. That was yesterday. Haven't eaten anything today...yet.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Starbar, a candy bar from the UK my British friend sent me  it was so yummy.


----------



## hopelesslyshy (Oct 27, 2008)

Veggie burger


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

cucumbers and tomatoes from my garden


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

1st. tomato from my garden. Aw, I don't have cucumbers. Maybe Ill try those next year.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

a peanut butter and banana sandwich


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

jimmy dean sausage breakfast bowls


----------



## BlueBoo (Mar 21, 2012)

yogurt


----------



## Saaar (May 9, 2011)

Think I've already posted, but yoghurt. Didn't realise I was so allergic to dairy. Wasn't a pleasant night!


----------



## MistTheCherry (Jun 29, 2012)

Uhm... Raisins 
...Yesterday.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

An apple.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Chicken wings.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Toffee Crisp Bar


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm eating sliced egg sandwiches right now.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Homemade cream cheese pound cake with milk. Mmmmm.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

KFC toonie meal(x2) 

Soon they'll have to call them a toonie and a loonie meal:sus


----------



## nitro eh (Jul 18, 2011)

chicken strips and potato wedges


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Burnt pancakes.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Three peanut butter pretzel Clif Mojo bars, one after the other. I should have stopped by two. I already feel bleh from all the sweetness. The last one wasn't even good at all.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

A can of salmon and saltines.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Strawberries


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

bagel


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

pretzels, chocolate cookies and a diet coke


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Tums...yep, my stomach hates me :-/


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Chicken


----------



## red04 (Feb 13, 2012)

Pasta, I only eat pasta.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

A bag of popcorn and a kinder bueno


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Cherries


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

taquitos


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh dear, I honestly can't remember. I'm only 21.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Tortilla chips and avocado.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Cashews.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Does my snot count?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Just kidding.

A hungry man hamburger, some totino's pizza rolls, 2 1oz bags of Doritos Cool Ranch chips, and a 12oz can of Cherry Pepsi.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

beef jerky...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Pizza

That's if it ever gets here...


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Jacobs cream crackers topped with cheddar cheese and a dollop of Branston pickle. Oh yes.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Two apricots


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Bagel and Nutella. I'm PMSing, okay?


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Cheeseburger and fries from Dairy Queen


----------



## earlgreytea (Jul 11, 2012)

x


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

canned peaches...yum


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Homemade sugar cookies. I call it my 'no-fail sugar cookie recipie.' It is from Land O' Lakes I think. I got it in my Nov 2007 edition of Parents mag. It just makes perfect yummy cookies!!!


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

Spaghetti and a slice of pizza


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Rice.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Brussels sprouts and currently eating lentil soup.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

An apple.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Mashed potatoes (no Irish jokes, K!) with crispy bacon. Mmmm.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

A peanut butter sandwich. Yes, just a plain peanut butter sandwich.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

black-eyed peas, sweet potato, red onion, kale, and shiitake


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Dumplings


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Goldfish crackers. The snack that smiles back.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Left over pizza.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Honey roasted peanuts.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

apple


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

rainbow paddlepop


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

rasin bread


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Tacos :^)


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Potatoes and vegatables.


----------



## ineedtopunchsomeone (Jul 15, 2012)

Toast and apple sauce


----------



## Kaede (Jun 2, 2012)

Cheesecake.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

oatmeal


----------



## Cope (Jul 10, 2012)

Carrots


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cope said:


> Carrots


Haha, that's funny because of your avatar. 

The last thing I ate was a chocolate pudding cup.


----------



## Cope (Jul 10, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Haha, that's funny because of your avatar.
> 
> The last thing I ate was a chocolate pudding cup.


I noticed that too after I posted. Maybe I am a rabbit afterall


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

almond butter


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Potato salad


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Having a tayto sandwich right now


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Janniffy said:


> Having a tayto sandwich right now


What exactly IS that??


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Still Waters said:


> What exactly IS that??


lol


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Janniffy said:


> lol


Is is potato chips on bread?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Still Waters said:


> Is is potato chips on bread?


Yup pretty much!


----------



## DazdNConfuzd (Jul 11, 2011)

In the process of eating 6 kit kats, but each one really has two so that's really 12 sticks if you know what I mean?! Also each one kindly tells me on the cover that it contains 107 calories....so that's 642 calories! :blank

Also drinking coke but it's diet so everything's ok!!!


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Pizza burger!

Shut up arteries! *punches oesophagus*


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

cheerios


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

GameGuy said:


>


Not again. :no


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Vegan taco


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

A combo order of tandoori chicken, chicken masala, and lamb curry.

It was pretty great.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

blueberry smoothie


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Ice cream with a crumbled up hershey bar in it (comfort food).


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

homemade 'chocolate sugar cookies' as I'm gonna call them. I added 1/4 cup of cocoa powered to my sugar cookie recipe and they turned out yuuuumm!!!


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

tortilla chips. Now starting on pistachios.


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

Pizza and quiche


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

An apple.


----------



## Hamster12 (Jun 11, 2012)

A digestive biscuit sandwich with butter in the middle and green tea, this thread has reminded me that there's choc ice cream in the freezer, yay!


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

chocolate ice cream


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Teriyaki mushroom wrap. It was alright.


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

Chicken wings and a slice of swiss roll. We were supposed to eat baguette (French bread?) with the wings we forgot to put it in the oven.  Oh well, I was stuffed anyway.

It was payday today so we bought a bunch of yummy food.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Chicken tenders and home fries


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

A lean cuisine microwaveable cheese pizza. It was so good.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

snickers bar


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Pancakes.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Breyers Reese's Ice Cream


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Chicken wings with some awesome homemade white sauce my mom made and some asparagus.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Peanut butter cup frozen yogurt with waffle pieces, cookie dough bites, and cheesecake bites.

Mega Y U M!!!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Rogge brood with cheese...


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

bagel


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Goldfish crackers...again.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

almond butter


----------



## Just Different (Jun 2, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> A lean cuisine microwaveable cheese pizza. It was so good.


I love those^! I'll probably have the sesame chicken lean cuisine for lunch :yes

Blueberry waffles for me.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

with


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Terry's Chocolate Orange slices~


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

An apple. It had a bad spot on it. I don't know why I ate that part. It kind of tasted like bark. :blank


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Cheese


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Ice cream cone...


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Rocks...

Just kidding ready salted crisps.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

Cooked mushrooms and cappuccino ice-cream


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Fettuccine alfredo


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

Aloo Paratha, Roti, Egg Burji, sweet curd ...was a delicious dinner!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Mithun said:


> Aloo Paratha, Roti, Egg Burji, sweet curd ...was a delicious dinner!


Dang! Not fair T-T

I ate chicken with coriander sauce and rice...


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

I had Neapolitan ice-cream and chalk


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

A banana


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

One rib and some potato salad.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

with


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

A small pizza with pepperoni and pineapple and buffalo wings.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Some gummy bears.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Stir fry.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

tuna snack kit. yum.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

chocolate chip pancakes. mine were way uglier though


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Sabzi, lamb, chapati and pakistani ice cream... Yum!


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I've had 29 years of pain


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

cucumber and yellow cherry tomato salad, followed by strawberries


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Pizza


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

banana and almond butter


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Murray mint


----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

Fries


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

mushroom and pineapple pizza


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

a carrot


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Chocolate for lunch!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

ice cream


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

A banana.


----------



## hello world (Jul 9, 2012)

pasta~


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

PIZZA! awwwh yeaaahhh


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

cheese pizza


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

English muffins with boiled eggs.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

ice creammmmmm


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Corned beef pastie.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

cereal


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Strawberry ice cream.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Just made bratwurst and ramen with green beans


----------



## hopelesslyshy (Oct 27, 2008)

Chocolate chip cookies!


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

grilled cheese sammich


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Chocolate biscuits.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

cucumber with lemon juice


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Bacon and eggs this morning


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Cookies and soy milk


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Noodles


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Smartones Swedish Meatballs meal, with 2 peanut butt and strawberry jelly sandwiches, with a handful of tortilla chips.


----------



## TallTales (Aug 3, 2012)

Almonds. Nomnom.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Honey BBQ chicken wings and a mango banana smoothie at Applebees. That smoothie was goooodd.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Chocolate pudding.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Toothpaste, oh so fresh.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

pedigree chum, rabbit flavour


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Olive Garden!


----------



## Considerate (Aug 5, 2012)

au Lait said:


> Eating a Pop Tart right now...but it's brown sugar cinnamon, which is my least favorite kind.
> 
> I am torn between enjoying it and wishing that it was Strawberry. :|


I have strawberry .__.

Last thing I ate was cereal.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Pizza


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

cookies and milk.


----------



## slappedass30 (Aug 2, 2012)

Mcdonalds and oatmeal
Owww my stomach


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

chocolate chip cookies and pretzels


----------



## heyubigrockstar (Jul 15, 2008)

protein bar


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

chips


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

black beans, yellow squash, sweet onion, sweet potato, corn, and avocado with lemon juice


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Beer.

My favourite food.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

A bowl of fruit


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

A whole pepperoni pizza.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Sour skittles


----------



## adamsands24 (Aug 8, 2012)

pizza


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

cheese nips


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Rice with eggs


----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

a smores poptart :d


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Now, a KING Snickers bar


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Frozen yoghurt


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

leftover steak


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Pizza, dates, watermelon...


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

goldfish crackers!


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Yogurt and diced peach, and decaffeinated coffee with milk and sugar.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Chicken breast and whole wheat pasta


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

ice cream!


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

ice cream bar. with that nestle crunch frosting

they need to make those bigger


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

One of these!


----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

Cheese-its.
I feel sick.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Delete


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Apple Jacks. Had to savor the moment as I never get Apple Jacks.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Cold chocolate milk(Nesquik of course)


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

lentils and onion


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

Ghee-roast-dosa ...and a cup of tea


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Coleslaw.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

A combination of mixed veggies and scrambled egg whites topped with salsa and nutritional yeast


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Cheese and onion crisps.


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

ice cream


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

5 Piece Chicken Strips w/ Large combo meal at Burger King.


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

Pancakes


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Terry's chocolate orange.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

watermelon


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

My gran's homemade chocolate fudge. Its sinfully good.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Bowl of mini wheats. Am so sick and tired of this cereal yet tonight's bowl was actually very welcomed for some reason.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

an omelette


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

What Im about to eat actually:

Tostino Pizza rolls, 2 small bags of Doritios Spicy Nacho chips, a Snickers Candy Bar, and two 12oz Sodas.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## hello world (Jul 9, 2012)

chocolate milk


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> What Im about to eat actually:
> 
> Tostino Pizza rolls, 2 small bags of Doritios Spicy Nacho chips, a Snickers Candy Bar, and two 12oz Sodas.


...Share?


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Hommus and crackers


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Fried pork chops, mashed potatoes, corn on the cob, a slice of bread, and tea.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

beef fajita quesadilla


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Homemade brownies (made by me) and milk- yummy!!!


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

A pack of roasted seaweed sheet snacks


----------



## social outcast (Jun 25, 2012)

A sandwich


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

A bunch of apples =P


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

banananananananana


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

A kit-kat ^^


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

chile rellenos. pasta a la italiana and sirloin steak


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Salad with lettuce, cucumbers, cauliflower, radishes, green pepper and french dressing.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Eggs and bacon.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Those rainbow cookies where it has the pink, green, and white cake with the raspberry jam between layers and chocolate on top. I LOVE those, with a deep deep passion.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Fish sandwich and french fries.


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp (Aug 13, 2012)

spicy pork taco


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

honey BBQ chicken wrap with fries


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Broodje kroket.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Pizza


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

almonds


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

peanuts


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Pork roast, lima beans, baked potato, rice, and lemonade.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

poptart


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Peanuts.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm eating a Fuji apple.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

sesame sticks


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Corn Dog


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

macadamia nuts


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Human.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

Last: Deli Sandwich (400-500Cal?) + Ice Cream Sundae (700Cal) + 16oz milk

Before that: Roast Beef Classic from Arbys + Large curly fries

Breakfast: chocolate protein smoothie


what a day.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banana!



visualkeirockstar said:


> Human.


:teeth


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

apple


----------



## agentcooper (Aug 15, 2012)

Pizza


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

oatmeal and i just burned myself with it...


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

Biryani with Fried Chicken


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

A pickle.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

A freezie.


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

It was dinner.

puri, sabzi, Daal, Rice, curd, sambar


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

shrimp alfredo - yummy!


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Bacon. Again.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Half of a huge piece of delectable chocolate cake.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

300g of cashew nuts. Mmmm.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

chicken dumplings


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

spinach, hard-boiled eggs, blackberry/strawberry/banana smoothie


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

Rice porridge with cinnamon suger.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

cereal with 2 coffee protein scoop with mixed almond/cow milk and a chicken breast.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

As part of my social anxiety homework I just took myself out for a belated birthday dinner. A giant medium-rare rib-eye steak. Garlic mashed potatoes, steamed broccoli, two glasses of red wine. Gelato for dessert. I'm just going to go pass out for a while.


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

I had one of those $.50 vanilla ice cream cones from Burger King. Yummy


----------



## CefaliK (Oct 28, 2011)

Definitely just had some Burger King chicken nuggets lol


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Assortment of steamed vegetables with egg whites scrambled in for protein, topped with nutritional yeast, pepper, and a few sheets of sea vegetable


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Cornflakes


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Mac & Cheese TV dinner, with diet coke. ;b


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Cheerios :b


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

doritos


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

corn cheese curls.


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

Chicken and rice with broccoli and carrots.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

beet greens and black beans with onion


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Crumpets with butter and strawberry jam.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

TV dinner pizza


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Spaghetti!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Corn nuts


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Alcohol.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Had a sub.


----------



## SteveD210 (Aug 22, 2012)

Penne pasta


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Crumpets with butter and strawberry jam.


----------



## solagratia (Aug 25, 2012)

a liver with fava beans and a nice chianti:evil


----------



## Millais (Mar 15, 2012)

Pineapple, mango and melon.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Chicken wings and potatoes


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

solagratia said:


> a liver with fava beans and a nice chianti:evil


A census taker visited you?


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Bread with butter


----------



## The Lost Key (Mar 10, 2012)

A pink lady apple


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Chicken wings with crack potatoes.


:high5


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

A three cheese and broccoli stir fry with chicken, noodles, carrots and corn and kiwi lemonade to go with it. Mmmmm.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

2 sushi rolls, tempura, and beef and chicken teriyaki. And beer.

Saturday night is the night I take myself out. It started as social anxiety practice, but now I just do it for the food.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I swallowed some snot.

does that count?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

French toast 8)


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Homemade chocolate chip cookie dough cupcake. Probably will be all gone tomorrow


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Beefburgers and mayonnaise.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

A biscuit I made and burnt. Lol so much for that.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

A Klondike bar.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> A Klondike bar.


Whats in that?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Rossy said:


> Whats in that?


It's just vanilla ice cream with a chocolate coating on it. Nothing special.  They're good, though.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh right,Id love a butterfinger right now.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Cheeky minx


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

oriental stir fry


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

A packet of ham  I was too lazy to make a sandwich, so ate 5 slices of ham instead


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Toast.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

McD's burger


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

sandwich of sunflower spread, vegemite, cheese and quince jam, I know i'm weird


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lean Sirloin steak


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

A ***** 8)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

An Orange..


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Two slices of raisin toast with apricot jelly.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Pizza


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

4 Chips Ahoy cookies and milk


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

cup of tea and a orange and walnut date cookie


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Chicken crisps.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Ham...........without cheese....


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Cheese fondue


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

Am eating a delicious hot dog right now


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

2 boxes of Tostino's Pizza rolls, two 1oz bags of chips, and a 12 oz can of Dr. Pepper.


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Right now, oatmeal!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

fruit mince pie with cream


----------



## ucmethruitall (Sep 20, 2012)

Nutella...a ginormous spoonful...(i'm addicted!)lol


----------



## hurrdurr (Sep 2, 2011)

fresh kittens


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I have only eaten Italian food for the past two days.


----------



## Gizamalukeix (Sep 16, 2012)

Hot Cheetos


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sara Lee Berry cheesecake


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Potato patties


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Lots and lots of bagels.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

frijoles, spanish rice, pollo de pechuga and some pumpkin pie


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

Bowl of Golden Crisps cereal


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Dill pickle chips... mmm! :b


----------



## yep (Mar 21, 2011)

A hot chip.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Some pistachios.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

a cinnamon stick. like the rolled up bark. put too much of it in my mouth at the end (the chewed up residue is still there, i'm not finished with it), and is was SO SPICE. but i bore through it and now it's SO NICE .


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

kamut puffs cereal


----------



## mik (Dec 11, 2011)

Doritos


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Lots and lots of squash


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Pumpkin pie.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

turkey, potato salad, spanish rice, yams, Marconi and cheese and stuffing


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I had some turkey, mashed potatoes & gravy, stuffing, fruit juice, and a slice of sweet potato pie... All in all, a good day. :clap


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Raspberry jam on toast.


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Strawberry-flavored soft licorice


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Dried cranberries.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Spaghetti! Mmmm <3


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Banana pudding and a square of bread pudding


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

dulse (an edible seaweed for those who don't know).


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Pecan Pie


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I've had little to no appetite over the past 3 months, last thing I ate were Gardettos'


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Granola bar


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Ginger and Coconut Thai Noodles, so good!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Half an avocado. 

Then I remembered I was allergic to avocado, and my day suddenly took a turn for the worse. :/


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

my feelings


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Mmm springrolls! I ate so much damn food today.

I had pho, vanilla & strawberry swiss rolls, Miss Vickie's original chips, melon... I feel stuffed for the rest of the week.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

peters drumstick (ice cream)


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

a banana :banana


----------



## Dragonfly2 (Oct 16, 2012)

leftover lasagna


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

my nails


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tirimasu cheesecake nom nom nom


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Kraft dinner


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Monkey bread. Right after a big yummy dinner of homemade potato soup and cheese and bacon-infused burgers at sister's boyfriend's house. Mmmm, still so full.


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Monkey bread??? Sounds exotic.


I just ate some beans with maple syrup.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mexican Plate...


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Turkey Burgers with ketchup


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Chocolate covered salted pretzels


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

toast


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

macaroni n cheese. For some reason I feel like I spelled that wrong.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Almost two entire Chick-fil-A sandwiches. I'm a monster.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mac & Cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A chicken rice dish.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Rice with a little bit of ground beef and garlic powder.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Mr Kipling Christmas tart


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Chili cheese dog with cheetos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A chicken rice dish.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Nachos.. I don't like Nachos.


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

noodle soup with vegetable broth


----------



## emulata (Dec 15, 2012)

Hits the spot - egg (w/ black pepper&Maggi sauce) sandwich on whole wheat!


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

Shepard's Pie. Mmm... Was nice. Want more. :teeth


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

Pizza from the Mellow Mushroom. Mmmm.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Swiss steak with mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Soup


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

English muffin with butter and pineapple preserves.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Mac n' Cheese


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

turkey sandwich


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

sweet popcornopcorn


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

Milka Alpine Milk Chocolate


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

peanut butter toast w/ cocoa


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

roast beef sandwich


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

pasta.................


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

ur mam out


----------



## Wualraus (Mar 23, 2010)

...the generic version of Tuna Helper. It was almost awesome.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cottage cheese


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I have a greasy delicious sexy as hell burger wrapped in paper sitting beside me just waiting for my teeth to sink in it!

Oh and fries too


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Scalloped potatoes


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Pita chips. I'm waiting for my husband to finish with my steak.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hamburger helper


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cherry cheesecake yogurt


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Mandarin orange


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Peanut Butter Fudge


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

brownies


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

Reese's puffs!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mac & Cheese


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Standard weekend breakfast: yogurt, whole wheat toast with strawberry jam, coffee.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

Bacon Sarnie. Mmm. :yes


----------



## shyg1rl (Dec 9, 2012)

gyro


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I think I accidently swallowed some toothpaste this morning.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Apricot


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

oatmeal cookies


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Chocolate and hazelnut cookie


----------



## Sevrin (Dec 23, 2012)

cereal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken sandwich and a Frosty from Wendy's.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deviled eggs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leftover christmas dinner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Granola Bar


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

#2 from Sonic


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

A pizza and an orange.


----------



## ninjaslol (Aug 15, 2012)

cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pumpkin pie


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Slim Jims.​


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Codfish with veggies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A rice chicken dish


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

crappy TV dinner.

the spaghetti was salty and the meatballs were bland.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Honeycomb cereal


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

Local peach yogurt, which was really tasty...but it started an acid reflux flareup. *curls up into a ball*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Strawberry jam on toast.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

BBQ Noodles + beans + bread yesterday


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Eggs and bacon this morning. Haven't eaten since (it's 11:14pm).


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Crispex cereal


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Oatmeal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Pesten (Oct 22, 2012)

a grape.


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

A chicken sub with banana peppers


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Abalone.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Snickers


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Honey comb cereal


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

A crumpet


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Red velvet cheesecake


----------



## na0mi (Dec 25, 2012)

Cookies with chocolate filling.


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

Popcorn.


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

A strawberry fruit and grain bar from walmart. They surprisingly have a 100% in B vitamins. That was my breakfast for now.


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

celeriac mash potato. Pretty nice...


----------



## offtheheezay (Feb 3, 2013)

Steak


----------



## llamalove (Jan 31, 2013)

chicken


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Chocolate Chip cookies and Ice Cream


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

A handful of chocolate chips and a big cup of coffee... I would happily live on these two things for the rest of my life if it were possible. XD


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Vegemite and cheese sandwich.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A granola bar


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Had some spaghetti + chicken gravy last night OM NOM NOM lol


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

buffalo wings from pizza hut + and the chicken alfredo pasta + 3 bread sticks
was a lot of food but ****ing delicious
im gonna try not to eat today.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

A chocolate bunny.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Half of box of Special K Vanilla Almond Cereal.


----------



## Things Unsaid (Nov 26, 2012)

Chocolate.

Chocolate?!

CHOCOOLLAAAAAATE!


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I had some Horse Lasagne. Tasted kind of like chicken.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Potato soup... but I'm going to Chili's in an hour and a half for some baby back ribs!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Fetuccini alfredo and chicken strips.


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

Some chocolates. The box is sitting next to me on my desk, and it is taking tremendous effort and self-control to keep myself from opening it up again. I should really hide it from myself.



Things Unsaid said:


> Chocolate.
> 
> Chocolate?!
> 
> CHOCOOLLAAAAAATE!


Haha, exactly! :lol


----------



## Marooned86 (Nov 30, 2012)

Ham and cheese sammich.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Huge, huge bowl of ice cream. Yes, I am depressed.


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

Chocolate covered strawberries


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Pitted prunes. I like it a lot as a healthy sweet snack.


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

A banana


----------



## nb1991 (Sep 18, 2011)

chocolate


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Taco Bell, grilled stuffed burrito combo.


----------



## Plasticmarsbars (Feb 17, 2013)

Toasted sesame seed bagel with butter from Timmies. About to eat an Ice cream sandwhich tho.


----------



## Marooned86 (Nov 30, 2012)

1 mango and a strawberry Chobani Greek yogurt.


----------



## Lennonlover (Feb 17, 2013)

One of those Oreo cheese cake bites.


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

Cake.


----------



## nb1991 (Sep 18, 2011)

a chicken egg roll


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

A delicious waffle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

An apple


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Mozzarella sticks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oatmeal


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Cheese an ham pizza with cheesey stuffed crust mmmmmmm


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

^that sounds really good

Potstickers


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

sweet potato


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Tea with a piece of toast.


----------



## Slaeth (Jan 30, 2014)

Greek yogurt with peach bits at the bottom.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Poutine, the national dish of my beloved home country.


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

vodka, then pita bread with penne pasta


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Artichoke hearts and lots of pills.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Onion rings. So healthy.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Protein shake.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I had a teeny tiny mandarin orange


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Frangipane tart


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Penne with pasta sauce, Anzac biscuits and doritos. For dinner. I fail at this "being an adult" thing.


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

gram cracker


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Tuna


----------



## xPaperPlanes (Feb 2, 2014)

A piece of cake


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

a baby dinosaur.


----------



## Lenfer cest les autres (Jul 21, 2010)

ramen noodle egg drop soup


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Spaghetti


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima Beans


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

A spoonful of guacamole.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Ramen noodles. Neoguri, sooo good.


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

oatmeal


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

coeur_brise said:


> Ramen noodles. Neoguri, sooo good.


Indeed  Being broke has taught me the art of making intricate meals out of ramen


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Duros with lime and hot sauce.


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

Spaghetti. Yum!


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

A banana.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Pills. And uh, lasagne in a bit.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Beef Jerky


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Not people.


----------



## Mikebissle (Oct 24, 2011)

Pancakes, bacon, an egg, piece of toast, and an apple.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Scrambled eggs and Bacon.


----------



## Enoxyla (Jan 16, 2014)

*****


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

a segment of a chocolate orange, okay 4 segments! :roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A sandwich


----------



## xPaperPlanes (Feb 2, 2014)

A sandwich


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

pretzels


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

This cheesy potato burrito melt thingy from Taco Bell. Liked it. Had bacon bits in it and everything. But right before that, in reverse-chronological order I had a crunchwrap supreme, 5-layer beef burrito, and a chili fries melt burrito thing. Twas good.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Peach wafers.


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Soup


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

BBQ pork bun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cereal


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

beer and allergy pills


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Mike and Ikes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Blueberry bagel.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

Raw Meat!


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

Four peanut butter oreos


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Ramen noodles


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Mashed potatoes and an almond bar.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Appetizing, I know. Always go for them one item meals.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A granola bar


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

Spaghetti


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

cereal and an apple


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Burger.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Gummy worms


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

protein powder, chocolate mudcake yogurt, bacon and ritz crackers. opcorn


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

dates and almonds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A fajita


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken and rice


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Tea with a bit of toast.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

One of them Pep n' Ched things from the gas station. You know, the plasticy processed cheese, the overspiced overdehydrated pepperoni, the daily recommended intake of sodium and fat all in one go.


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

orange chicken and rice yessss.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

saltines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Soup and a sandwich


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

This curry filled pocket thing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brazil nuts


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Mint girl scout cookies


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Flan.


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Pre-cooked chicken from Safeway. It was tasty too!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A granola bar


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Omelet on toast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ice cream


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

2 ball park franks and some muddy buddies


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

paczki


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Left over tuna gravy on toast


----------



## Maryanne1986 (Feb 28, 2014)

bag of salt n shake crisps


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Pb & j sandwich


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

naked protein juice smoothie


----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)

Banquet pasta & canned pineapples, *yum*. :blank


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

image by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oatmeal


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Mac n cheese


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't know


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Mint ice cream. It's good for your soul.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Left over coral trout in sandwich lunch was yum today


----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)

Spicy curry & bread with a Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Olives


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

homemade chicken soup 
creamed coconut and dates


----------



## czersalad19 (Oct 31, 2011)

Two turkey sandwiches


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Oreo


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Subway (Long sandwich) With meatballs and salad and some kind of sauce. I don't really know what the sauce exactly was to be honest LOL.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brazil nuts


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Fish


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

salad


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

A spinach/cheese pizza.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

stir fry: onion, garlic, ginger, broccoli, celery, carrot, red pepper, jalapeno pepper, a little chicken, celtic sea salt


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

Pizza, I only do this once a week, but it's a lot of fun to not be health conscious for a day.



housebunny said:


> stir fry: onion, garlic, ginger, broccoli, celery, carrot, red pepper, jalapeno pepper, a little chicken, celtic sea salt


Sounds delicious!


----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)

Spicy enchiladas & nachos.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cereal


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Carrots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken and rice


----------



## Maryanne1986 (Feb 28, 2014)

this


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

^yum

Oranges


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A salad


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Chicken nuggets from Mcdonald's.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Udon


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Today was Taco Tuesday at Tijuana Flats -so two enormous,scrumptious tacos!!


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

A totinos pizza


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

Cheetos. Feel sick now.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuna helper


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

2 ball park franks and a can of green beans


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Beer. Liquid bread.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

mostaccioli and sweet potato pound cake


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Carl's Jr burger


----------



## Mittens76 (Feb 12, 2014)

Some wheat bread and chocolate soymilk.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Sausage and egg sandwhich with BBQ sauce mmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

special k with almonds and chocolate. kinda the shiz.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Soup


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Potstickers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brazil nuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cheeseburger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken and asparagus


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ham sandwhich


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

rice with beef spleen, that was 6 hours ago


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turkey sandwiches


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Porridge


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Omlet


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

6 inch toasted sandwich: white bread, lettuce, pesto mayo, mixed bell peppers, cheddar cheese, and a couple slices of avocado.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Maryanne1986 said:


> this


What am I looking at?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Pasta - spinach. Roast chicken pieces. Pretty tasty!!!!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chinese food


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

piece of cardboard


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> piece of cardboard


how was it?


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> how was it?


tasted like oatmeal


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

6 inch toasted sandwich: white bread, lettuce, cheddar cheese, pesto mayo, mixed bell peppers, and avocado.



Nitrogen said:


> tasted like oatmeal


gross.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Soup and a sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fried rice and stir fried veggies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oatmeal


----------



## CoolGuy1993 (Nov 6, 2013)

Tacos


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Quest Peanut Butter Cups. God, these are so bad. Just say no to compacted sawdust.


----------



## acinorevlm (Aug 17, 2011)

nachos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black beans


----------



## MajorGravy (Mar 15, 2014)

mini hotdogs and bagel.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Peanut butter off a spoon.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Your mother's *****


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cottage cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack mackerel patties


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

salad made from romaine, cherry tomatoes, and avocado with lemon juice and celtic sea salt


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

lettuce.


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

sweet potato fries and chicken&cheese tortilla 

I am addicted to sweet potato fries!:heart


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

my neighbor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cereal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tomato soup


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Uh. 

Goldfish. The crackers.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

a cup of lemon yogurt and coffee.

I may order pizza tonight.....and pick it up (for the sake of interaction!)

.....I may also go grocery shopping tonight and talk to the checkout people.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Coffee cream waffers.


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

Mac and cheese


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Steak, tins toms, eggs (two), toast, red wine, chic phd.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Noodles, carrots, sweetcorn, green beans and peas.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tacos


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

..


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Dried mangos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cottage cheese


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Homemade macaroni & cheese


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

pistachios.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Chocolate chip banana coffee cake.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Banana


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I made cookies :3

and i ate too many :I


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken noodle soup


----------



## jake272 (Feb 14, 2014)

A poptart


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Taco salad with chips.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

A slice of cheesecake :boogie


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Mashed potatoes


----------



## hybridmoments (Feb 24, 2014)

eggplant tofu


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

quinoa with chicken and broccoli.

It was as bad as it sounds.


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

Taquitos lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Miniature vanilla sandwich cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A granola bar


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Doritos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mac & Cheese


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Grilled chicken with kale & baby spinach.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

cereal o-o


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A Slimful bar with a glass of water. I am waiting for my stomach to explode in the name of appetite control.

I bought the bar for 50c - half price. :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oatmeal


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Mostly relishing most recent farts*

which clearly mirror my last meal. I love chilli.

Apparently the guts ain't handling the digestion process to pass the material from esophagus to ***


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

A frozen banana. Why are frozen things so great?


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

3 slices of pepperoni pizza and a donut


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Calcium carbonate.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Veggie pasta and tuna in alfredo sauce.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

plain toast (white bread).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuna sandwiches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cereal


----------



## trushy (Mar 28, 2014)

Frozen yogurt


----------



## trushy (Mar 28, 2014)

millenniumman75 said:


> A Slimful bar with a glass of water. I am waiting for my stomach to explode in the name of appetite control.
> 
> I bought the bar for 50c - half price. :lol


 I hear your stomach growling....wait that is mine.:lol


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

greek yogurt with bits of strawberry.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fritos.......for a brief shining moment, I was a Frito Bandito :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

trushy said:


> I hear your stomach growling....wait that is mine.:lol


Actually, it did work. On the bar, it says that you shouldn't eat more than four bars in a day and they have to be at least four hours apart.

There was a period of about three hours where I noticed I wsasn't hungry.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Rice with stew


----------



## Caramelito (Apr 6, 2014)

Fruits (sliced papaya, strawberries, apricot, banana) and oatmeal with a bit of honey.


----------



## trushy (Mar 28, 2014)

Frozen yogurt and strawberries


----------



## coniconon (May 16, 2012)

Sour cream onion potato chips.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Navy beans


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Tasty fingernails washed down with a cup of lukewarm coffee.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A salad


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Microwaved mussels in white wine and garlic sauce


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Sweet potato


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I had some grapes 

edit: okay, I ate some cheetos before that


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

sour jelly beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut butter and jelly sandwiches


----------



## FleaFly87 (Apr 8, 2014)

Bacon and Egg Roll and a Battered Sav


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I went out and bought a steaming, greasy slice of cheese pizza even though I'm not hungry at all. I took a nibble of it and now it is sitting on a plate on my open desk drawer, reaching equilibrium in terms of temperature.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cheese fries


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

uhhh is it bad I forgot. Oh wait there we gooo~ 

Fish with lettuce.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Strawberries! Too many of them...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Potato chips


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Stuffing


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Fruit Loops


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Grilled salmon, green beans, and wild rice.


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

Vegetable Pasta Marinara


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

triscuits.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cheese


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

a bean.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

red leaf lettuce, cherry tomatoes, avocado, hemp seeds and fresh squeezed lemon juice and sea salt with minerals
homemade leek soup w/sea salt and white pepper


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

brownies cookie chicken parmesan garlic bread


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

cheddar bay biscuit. I went to Red Lobster.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

burnt butter popcorn.










L O L

crying


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cottage cheese


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Bacon last night. Feeling hungry again but wanna go to bed


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

PayDay candy bar


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Spaghetti Bolognese


----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)

Cookie Dough


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Black beans, brown rice, lettuce, bell peppers, cilantro, and a dab of guacamole.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

McDonald's grilled ranch blt chicken sandwich, fries, and a coke


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

Wafflecrisp cereal and mozzarella cheese (not together.....sequentially). I am such a healthy person.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Like, 539824032984202048327982374 salted pretzels.


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Idly and chickpea curry


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

White whine


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Pasta


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Oriental flavored ramen noodles mixed with tuna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Soup and a sandwich


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Some diced potatoes and sausage


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Vegemite sandwich.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Mini doughnut.


----------



## sweetSacrifice (Dec 23, 2011)

My nails :-\


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Kit-Kat


----------



## elle3 (Apr 1, 2013)

pancakes


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Rice with stew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

An orange


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

grilled cheesé sandwích und ein soup


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

cheddar cheese


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Chocolate ice cream


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

kFC


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Paper cup of beef flavored microwave noodles


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tiramisu cheesecake


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Pizza. :3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

SweeTarts. :clap


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Green olives


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

BBQ noodles and beans yummm ^^


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Spaghetti


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ramen noodles


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Canned sardines.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cereal


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Chicken, mushroom, and green pepper kabobs


----------



## nullnaught (Mar 12, 2014)

banana


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Ham, Broccoli, Corn, mashed potatoes .


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Puttu (steamed cylinders of ground rice layered with coconut)


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

Salad.

-_- damn diet.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cottage cheese


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Cadburys caramel digestive biscuits OM NOM NOM


----------



## bewilderedminerals (Sep 26, 2013)

A turkey-provolone sandwich from 7-Eleven


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cuppy said:


>


^This.....only my hair isn't like his :lol.


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

toothpaste


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Bread Cheese Chocolate Nails


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Chicken noodle soup


----------



## Lorenientha (Jul 22, 2013)

Some yogurt weirdness with honey, nuts and raisins.


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

Left over pasta ^_^


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lay's potato chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hash browns and eggs


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Chicken quesadillas and fried ice cream


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

A Skinny Cow chocolate wafer bar.


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Flattened Rice


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Chips sausage and gravy from the fish and chip shop yday ^^ but im abouts to cook Pasta and cheese sauce in like 20 mins :yes mmmmm


----------



## RobAlister (Apr 4, 2010)

Chef Boyardee.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A piece of cheesecake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

chips


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Pizzzzzza!! Used to order takeaways all the time but this was first one in like 6 weeks


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sloppy joes


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Cheese


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Diary Milk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cottage cheese


----------



## Aviatrix (Apr 28, 2014)

Leftover baked spaghetti.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Stuffed clams topped with clam chowder


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Rice, beans, barbacoa


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

pretzel nuggets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

ein quésadilla mit brown ricé


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

cashews :yes


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

A waffle, bacon, poached eggs, potatoes, a small slice of cantaloupe, a slice of kiwi, and a slice of grapefruit.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oatmeal


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

a smoothie :3


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

strawberry cake!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

two chocolate chip cookies.

Dos galletas con pedazos de chocolate.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

tgi fridays with extra bacon, cheese puffs and choclate pudding. oh so healthy lol.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Spaghettios with big chunks of beef hotdog added


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cheese


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Chicken nuggets & tatter tots.


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

string cheese. i wish it was melted,


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Muesli bar.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Doritos!


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

toast with melted cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Roast beef


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Navy beans


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

Potato chips and a mandarin


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Pork chops with rice.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Grape tomatoes and broccoli. I followed it up with some sour skittles which have left my mouth raw


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Some cerealll


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

An omelet with cheese, green pepper, and ham. A also ate the rest of the green pepper. Wish I had hash browns to go along with it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oatmeal


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Dragon fruit.


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

Mango licorice with white chocolate inside. Wonka chocolate "cookies n cream" bar. (Very gooey and rich! Didn't like it very much)


----------



## Less Anxious (May 29, 2014)

White cheddar macaroni. First time having it, and definitely buying again.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

i just ate a salami pickle roll up with cream cheese so i don't have to go to bed with my stomach growling. i still really want carnitas.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Deviled eggs


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Half a microwave burrito.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

strawberry yogurt


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Egg salad sandmitch, with a side of cucumbers & tomatoes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cottage cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Scrambled eggs


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Turkey burger


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

Potato chips... Again. I also had marshmallows and two frank furters in white rolls with cheese and mustard


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

A cinnamon roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tacos


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm about to make chicken nachos.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A turkey dinner with stuffing, mashed potatoes, and corn. Also had turkey noodle soup


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Frozen pizza


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Pizza and some fries.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

An orange


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Pita bread pockets dipped in garlic hummus.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Omelets with green pepper, cheese, hash browns, and ham . Next I think I'm going to make my own tortilla chips so I can have them with less salt.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

broccoli, cherry tomatoes, and bacon


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Bananas with sugar


----------



## CatFiend (Jan 29, 2014)

I just ate a ham & cheese sandwich


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Chickpeas with salt and pepper.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

KFC apple pies.


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

A bowl of oatmeal 2 days ago... Living the high life


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cereal


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lay's Sour cream and cheddar cheese


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)

A piece of chocolate chip cake that was left over from my graduation cake.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mac & Cheese


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Calamari rings


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

way too much icecream


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Salad with chicken tenders


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Lemon chunks in water


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

frozen meal. fettuccine alfredo. the chickens are cube shaped


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanuts


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Baked tortilla chips that I made from corn tortillas. They came out too chewy so I should've dried them or cooked them longer. Was trying to do it so I could make ones that weren't salty because of my blood pressure. Ironically, that didn't stop me having them with salsa to which I added green olives :doh Well it is a start


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

A creamy Greek yogurt .


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watermelon


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Mushroom & swiss burgers. With most of the mushrooms removed... For some reason I like mushrooms on there own but find them disgusting on pizza and burgers


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Oriental flavored ramen noodles with baby corn added


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cheese fries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cottage cheese


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Kiwi fruit


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

Oreos!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A pork and buffalo game sausage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turkey jerky


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

some block cheese


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)

A small lemon slice that came with the tea I had gotten.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ben and Jerry's Peanut Butter Fudge Core ice cream....wonderful.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Formaggi quattro pizza with bacon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanuts


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)

Chocolate and Peanut Butter Poptarts this morning.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fish


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

a spider


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

A tuna sandwich.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Cough drop. Not working.


----------



## pazuzuinxs (Jan 23, 2014)

Cat hair. Unfortunately.


----------



## Less Anxious (May 29, 2014)

A fudge brownie from Dunn Bros.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Chicken noodle soup. Going to eat some stuffed clams covered with clam chowder soon


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

potato.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Hot cheetos. Yum.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Chicken grilled stuffed burrito from Taco Bell without guacamole


----------



## Sussie (Jun 11, 2014)

Banana chips (yum!)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cottage cheese


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Lasagna and garlic bread


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Vanilla slice


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Corn chips. Poppy seed and cheddar flavour.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Quesadillas made with corn tortillas, taco seasoned shredded chicken, Mexican cheese, and chunks of tomato. Hated the chunks of tomato  but forced myself to eat them because I'm trying to eat more veggies. Still feel nauseous


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Mystery soup


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Domino's pepperoni pizza.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Tomato & basil flavored rice crackers


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I had an almond flour waffle with blueberry compote on top of it. I also put maple syrup in the batter. So good.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Avocado salad(with oil dressing) and beef.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Deep fried fish dinner


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ramen noodles mixed with baby corn


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

A Fantale. Answer: Russell Crowe. Why is the answer always Russell Crowe? :|


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Burrito my mom made for me


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Turkey dinner carryout from a restaurant


----------



## Sloqx (Jun 23, 2009)

2 slices of pepperoni pizza


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

wholegrain version of goldfish crackers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

An apple


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Beef hotdogs cooked with bacon and then topped with bacon. Served with a side of bacon...


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

sweet potato fries


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Half a Wegmans chicken caeser sandwich on focaccia and Bolthouse Farms blue goodness smoothie.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

An orange


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cottage cheese


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Frozen yogurt and strawberries


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A banana and whole grain goldfish crackers


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A pork and buffalo sausage


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

japchae


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oatmeal


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Stuffed clams topped with clam chowder to which I added extra clam meat


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

^ I salute you

Had more of the whole grain goldfish crackers


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Pizza and chicken bites.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Taco Salad


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Spam, salsa, cheese, and jelly sandwich.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Chicken Burger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Rice and chicken


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Nature Valley Oats and Honey granola Bar. 

I only eat food in bar form. When you concentrate food, you unleash its awesome power, I'm told.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

popcorn


----------



## iKenn (Jul 30, 2013)

A Burito


----------



## The Exodus (Jul 31, 2014)

Hotdogs :3


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

a little bit of blueberries.


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Doritos


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Apple


----------



## ColdPanda (Aug 1, 2014)

Strawberry yogurt


----------



## LevonTostig (Aug 7, 2014)

Curry shrimp.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

A banana!


----------



## CasketCase (Jan 25, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

frosted flakes.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Choco covered caramel popcorn


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Grapes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A granola bar


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Chicken with potatoes and mushrooms on the side.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Panda Express -Orange chicken with rice. I ate it for lunch but it's so filling I'm still stuffed!!


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Chicken Katsu, Ramen, Green Tea.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Macaroni and cheese.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

^ Yums.

I had a couple pieces of fresh cheese that I got from Quebec.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Pork chops


----------



## Trancelover (Aug 9, 2014)

Soup


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

Ham steak!


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

Chorizo. I love them. Especially Feijoada.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

chicken taquitos


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Subway


----------



## iKenn (Jul 30, 2013)

White rice tomato sauce.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oatmeal


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

two big fish sandwhiches from Burger King


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cottage cheese


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Chicken and rice


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Chicken dinner from Long John Silver's


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

taco bell


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

mixed bag of sunflower seeds, pumpkin seeds and pine nuts.


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

^ 

Organic Sunflower seeds.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cottage cheese


----------



## juvy (Jun 13, 2014)

Egg White Omelet with Fresh Basil and Goat Cheese


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Popcorn


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

an apple.. medium size.. though it was gonna be sweet, but it was sour a bit.. hehe .. just like life.. but im not hungry anymore.. yeaay!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Chips and salsa


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Chicken, bacon, ranch pizza. Was ok but I would've rather just had the other toppings with the ranch being replaced with normal pizza sauce.


----------



## cak (Oct 22, 2012)

3 tacos or was it 4?... Salt and Vinegar chips, some type of crackers and cereal. This was last night.


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

one of those diet meal replacement chocolate bar things. I like them.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Zacusca with eggplants. Deliciousss!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

An omelette


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

a coconut almond gluten free muffin


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

^ I should make an omelette tonight 

Leftover Little Caesar's pizza and cheese bread


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Eye of Newt with cream of salmon liver sauce sprinkled with dried frog tongues.

LOL.

Naw.

*A bowl of cereal.*
Still sitting here on my desk.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

String cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

An apple


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Cotten candy flavored grapes...cause that's what I was missing in my life.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Cottage cheese and half an avocado


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A few tomatoes I grew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

An orange


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Crackers with peanut butter and strawberry jelly


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

microwave dinners with eggs, bacon, and hash browns


----------



## MusicalRose21 (Feb 15, 2014)

Bacon and grits


----------



## malfunctioningz (Jan 5, 2013)

fried chicken from my local grocery store


----------



## KittenGoneWild (May 12, 2013)

Chocolate covered pretzels and a sip of pickle juice


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

i dont want to talk about it


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Fried potato wedges & half of a jumbo donair


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

Galbitang (beef short rib, daikon, green onions), Rice, Kimchi


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

oreos, orange lucozade and russian standard (i gotz pass from the hospital)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Chicken breast


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

Strawberry flavored mentos


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*I Ate A Delicious Gourmet Dinner !*

*Fried platypus livers and pig's colon sauteed in a garlic white sauce served over rice and sliced black snake skin.* 
ukeukeuke

LOL. :rofl:haha

Naw, not really.

I ate split pea and ham soup.


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

S&V Pringles. Yum.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Chicken dinner from Long John Silvers and some crab cakes


----------



## NiamhB (Aug 10, 2014)

Nachos


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Air


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cottage cheese


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Bran Bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A banana :banana


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sirloin steak with pasta sauce and mozzarella cheese. Had some stuffing I made as well


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Cheese burgers


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Corn on the cob and some broccoli with cheese.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Blue corn chips. At first I forgot how much I like blue corn chips, and then I remembered that blue corn chips are just 99% salt. I love salt.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Pepperoni pizza rolls with ranch dressing and some diet berry green tea 8D


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

Rice crispy square


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hotdogs with ketchup


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

booberry bagel


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

some ribs and a little leftover pizza


----------



## CubeGlow (Feb 27, 2014)

slyfox said:


> some ribs and a little leftover pizza


That sounds tasty


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

^ Yup


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

*I LOVE Blue Corn chips too! I wasn't aware it was that high in salt content. *



Barette said:


> Blue corn chips. At first I forgot how much I like blue corn chips, and then I remembered that blue corn chips are just 99% salt. I love salt.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A salad


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

toast with pumpkin butter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Flounder cooked in an aluminum foil pouch with potatoes, herbs, and butter.


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

A pan pizza


----------



## Anxietype (Mar 14, 2014)

Chicken Curry


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

emmental cheese w/ crackers and a bounty


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

*just finished eating barbecued tofu*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grapes


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Bacon cheese stuffed crust pizza topped with grilled chicken


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Jam tea cakes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Tangerine X-energy drink by Xyience


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Canned salmon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A burrito


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A roast beef dinner with mashed potatoes, stuffing, and chicken noodle soup


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

protein shake and whole wheat bagel


----------



## bewilderedminerals (Sep 26, 2013)

Some Indian snacks called Soan Papdi


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

some plain salted potato crisp ( potato chip)


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Oreos (with milk of course)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Smoked string cheese sticks


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

quarter of a pomegranate. (the fleshy seeds within)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Lime flavored Speedy Freeze from Speedway.


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

Sushi


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Pancakes this morning. Probably gonna make escarole salad with potato gnocchi and bacon later.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Left over Chipotle burrito and chips. Now I'm sippin' on ginger ale.


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

tuna pita and fries


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

the last few squares from that bar of galaxy chocolate.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Potato Waffle then a cheese slice then another potato waffle on top #OmNomNom :yes


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I made a huge omelette with mushrooms and ham. Hnnnnnnnnnnng. It was so good.


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

Cheese sandwich and blueberry turnovers.


----------



## Bubblestar (Sep 17, 2014)

An assortment of baklava varieties... mmm.


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

Chocolate creme cookies and coffee with almond soy milk.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Leftover pizza


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

Whole wheat pasta and another cheese sandwich.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Cheeseburger, pasta and veggies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grapes


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Chicken noodle soup


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Coffee biscuit


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

4 Skittles xD


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

another quarter of that pomegrante.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Bacon egg and cheese bagel sandwiches from McDonalds


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Chicken pot pie


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

A spider


----------



## akimi (Oct 15, 2014)

Ham and Swiss sub, it was just OK


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

BAG 'O' salted potato chips !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Homemade burrito


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Microwaveable omelets


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Homemade raisin and oat cookies


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Jimmy dean breakfast sandwiches - had multiple tabs open and by accident posted this first in the ebola topic. Thanks the forum gods for edit and delete


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

salted potato sticks....


----------



## xxGODDESSxx (Sep 15, 2014)

Vanilla Ice-cream with Dark Chocolate syrup..


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

slice of granary bread with 7 different types of grain/ seeds imbedded into it.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Raw cranberries


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Fried eyes of Boa Constrictor topped with boiled pig snot.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Rice with stew


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Boo Berry.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Rustlers burger OM NOM NOM


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

baby dill pickles


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Some salted peanuts.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Callsign said:


> Ramen noodle brick without water. I was told that it's not so odd though as Korean children do this for a snack.


I used to do that with super-noodles. 

emm.... last thing for me..... ? Ah, it was that slice of granary bread again.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Soup and a sandwich


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Callsign said:


> Are they a little thicker, or more doughier/stickier than ramen? They look like they may from the pictures.


hmm...i thought that any dried noodle thing was ramen. So therefore I dont know if there is more doughier concept. LOL.

what exactly is Ramen then?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Garlic bread with cheese


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Vietnamese noodles with some sorta sweet curry soup base. So good. Really want to learn how to make it.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

beef flavored maize snack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cottage cheese


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Stuffed crust pizza with bacon and green peppers. Was supposed to be green olives...


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Leftover deep dish pizza


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

spinach croquettes


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Baby dill pickles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## dhannen (Oct 5, 2014)

Cold chicken nuggets from wendy's.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

cadbury's chocolate mini roll


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Leftover pizza


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

trail mix


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

pickled onion flavor maize snack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Some frozen mussels that I cooked and some leftover cheese bread


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Vegemite toast .and a coffee .


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Raw cranberries. Yum too bad too many of them make your mouth sensitive from the sourness


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

dry plain toast.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cranberries again. Like them but think their acidity is too harsh on my teeth


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Pork chop


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Vegemite toast and a coffee


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Peas and corn mixed


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Pizza and then cranberries


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

some crisps


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

half of a bounty bar.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Spicy Sriracha Peas? Was not expecting to like these at all. But they're alright, still eating them. But boi... it's starting to really hurt. Am I a masochist idk.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ramen noodles topped with buttered mushrooms


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

I baked some zucchini bread last night so I ate a slice of that with some gorgeous french press coffee for breakfast. It was the bomb


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

salted popcorn opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

popcorn chicken


----------



## greeneyes6 (Oct 26, 2014)

Lucky charms


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Bbq chips


----------



## Cylon (Mar 15, 2013)

An apple! Yum!


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

concord grapes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cottage cheese


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Stuffed clams topped with clam chowder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

slice of wholemeal bread.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Pumpkin cinnamon rolls


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

crisps


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ramen noodles


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Bacon, egg, potato, and cheese breakfast bowl.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

french fries


----------



## Naytve (Sep 27, 2014)

Frozen blueberries


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

cheese toast


----------



## Naytve (Sep 27, 2014)

Halloumi. This stuff is amazing I could eat a lb of it grilled.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Macaroni & cheese


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

cup of dry porridge oats.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A banana


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

A McDouble


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

2 slices of dry toast.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ham and scalloped potatoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

An apple


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Reese's pieces


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A Nestle Crunch mini candy bar


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

cadbury's mini roll.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Chicken.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ranch BLT grilled chicken sandwiches


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hershey kisses


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cranberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut butter and honey sandwiches


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

2 slices of dry toast


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Green beans and some canned tuna


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

A cupcake. Yum. ^_^


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

a tangerine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

chips ( french fries)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cottage cheese


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Chopped up red potatoes with unsalted butter and herbs..meh


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

melba toast. ( made normal toast, cut it laterally and re-toasted it..  )


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

A potato with some stew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Roast beef sandwiches


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

2 fried eggs with soft yolk. One of the eggs on an English muffin. Also had some green peppers


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

a satsuma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sandwiches


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

pickled onion flavor maize snack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Burritos


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Prawn cocktail


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

A miniature pizza topped with ham, black olives, pineapples and cheese.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Carryout. Eggs with soft yolks, buttered toast, home fries, sausage, and ham.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Lemon square


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

half a chocolate bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leftover tater tot casserole


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

KILOBRAVO said:


> Pu$$y


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

VincentAdultman said:


>


i dont remember posting that , in fact I didnt !! :eek

ah you naughty person, you have done some computer jiggery-pokery... i see...


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ramen noodles with baby corn


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

KILOBRAVO said:


> i dont remember posting that , in fact I didnt !! :eek
> 
> I'm such a naughty person, after I ate it I done some jiggery-pokery... nomsayin...


Das it mane.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Soup and a sandwich


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

chips. ( french fries)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

tomato, green pepper, and some strawberries. Also had a pumpkin flavored cinnamon roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grapes


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Leftover pizza


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

I just made my husband some chocolate cream of wheat hot cereal before he left for work, I ate a little. It reminds me of my childhood and the cold winter morning when my Mom would sometimes make that. It's hot stuff in your belly on a cold day.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sloppy joes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

thin potato chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Potato chips


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Pieces of roma tomato


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

some dry crackers


----------



## Quietgirl3 (Aug 8, 2014)

Life cereal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spanish rice


----------



## HellAbove (Jan 25, 2013)

Chocolate truffles.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

crisps


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Steak


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

melba toast.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuna sandwich


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

organic popcorn


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Butternut squash soup, rice and dumplings, some chocolate, then soda. And my tummy hurts.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

satsuma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Spaghetti


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Lamb testicles at Holman & Finch in Atlanta. Not bad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oatmeal


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

I made cheese tortellini with spinach and tomato sauce. Pork loin cutlets. Croissants with real butter (I make real butter in my Kitchenaid mixer). Cottage cheese with fruit on top.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## JayDivision (Aug 23, 2010)

made a chicken broccoli and rice casserole.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

fudge bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

About to try oven roasted chestnuts for the first time. They are just about done cooking


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Whopper with cheese


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

spicy chicken noodles


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

MGD.


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

Peppermint candy canes.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Dinner last night, which was... I can't remember :lol
I had Milo for breakfast if that counts, but I actually haven't eaten anything all day. I'm hungry. Good thing school's almost out.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Grape tomatoes


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Raw broccoli and cranberries


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

pudding.... rhubarb and custard .mmmmmm yummy it was.


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

Pinto beans (that I cooked myself), w/ olive oil.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Chipotle Mexican Grill -- Burrito bowl with chicken, white rice, hot salsa (not enough scooped in), corn salsa, lettuce and squeezed lemon wedge. Delicious.


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

Whole wheat pasta with tomato/mushroom sauce. Not too unhealthy for once.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sandwich


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Some cheese curls


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

pizza!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A raspberry... Before that had some turkey and corned beef sliders from Arby's


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Ham cheese toasty


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Loaded potato grillers from Taco Bell :hide


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

part of a fudge bar


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

couple spring rolls


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

roast chicken flavored noodles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cottage cheese


----------



## SeeYouInDream (Feb 22, 2013)

"Absolutely divine" chocolate chip pecan cookies! ^o^


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Chicken quasadillas


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Japanese strawberry flavored KitKats


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

PB&J w/ Pepsi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

dinner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken fried rice


----------



## C808 (Sep 22, 2014)

white rice,kalua pig/cabbage,tomatoes,pickled peppers.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

part of a trifle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deviled eggs


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Pizza


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Hot cheetos.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Leftover turkey and stuffing


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Pizza rolls


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

baked tater tots


----------



## Anxietype (Mar 14, 2014)

chicken caesar wraps


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Chocolate chip cookie crumbled up and eaten with potato chips.

DO RECOMMEND.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

4 biscuits and 3 bits of toast. That's all I've eaten today, so I should probably go out and get something decent.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A banana


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

pudding.... again part of a trifle.


----------



## Pastelbuddha (Sep 8, 2014)

Vegan grilled cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oatmeal


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

dinner. sunday casserole... etc....


----------



## ella85 (Nov 30, 2014)

Cabbage a la Cluj and polenta.


----------



## Quietgirl3 (Aug 8, 2014)

turkey salad sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doritos


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

some curly, twisty, twirly potato crisp things


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A banana


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

dinner.....


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A banana, a bowl of fruits loops, & a few slices of toast


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Breakfast 90 Years Ago


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Green pesto and mozzarella pasta. Beaut!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken sandwich


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

pudding.... chocolate custard


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

Choc ice. Reminds me of my Granny.


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Taco Bell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Soup and a sandwich


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Toad Licker said:


> Soup and a sandwich


:um I see Doctor Who references everywhere. I need help.

Jam tart.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Rice cakes


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Sausage, carrots and onions pasta with pesto and alfredo sauce


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

dinner.......ham, rice and potatoes


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

currently eating an apple


----------



## bloodymary (Apr 26, 2009)

Apples and banana


----------



## dandynamo (Oct 14, 2011)

3 piece fried chicken and wedges with a coke


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Cheeseburger with a side of misplaced guilt.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Mexican fahitas . OMG IT WAS YUMMY!!!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Southern fried chicken yaul


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black beans


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Subway foot-long sandwich - italian herbs and cheese, steak and american cheese with lettuce, onions, black pepper, southwest chipotle and creamy Sriracha sauce. Hot diggity damn.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cinnamon toast crunch cereal (my new favorite cereal) and bread.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

pudding....custard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cashews


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

dinner..... pilau rice smoked ham and potatoes....


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

2 eggs, 3 slices of toast, & a bowl of cereal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grapes


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

dinner...... salmon, potatoes and cabbage.... yummy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A burrito


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

karenw said:


> xmas dinner


Already? :O

back to topic, home made tortilla.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

cabbage, chicken kiev and potatoes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cottage cheese


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

dinner.... fish ,,, french fries, mint sauce. peas.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grapes


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

salt and vinegar flavor potato twisty curly crispy things...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deviled eggs


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

rhubarb and custard


----------



## Pastelbuddha (Sep 8, 2014)

Plantains


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Breakfast


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dirt


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Chili cheese fries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

English muffins


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

Dark chocolate chunk muffin and a Smirnoff.


----------



## HelloSAS (Dec 3, 2014)

m&m cookie


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ramen noodles with baby corn


----------



## JoeDoe87 (Dec 11, 2014)

A salad with some tomatoes and cheese


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

salt and vinegar, twisty, curly potato crisp thingies.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Potato chips


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Fried potatoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken


----------



## animallover101 (Dec 10, 2014)

oats


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Microwaved omelets. Hungry so will have to think of something


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rocks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

chocolate granola bar


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Grapefruit even though I probably shouldn't have


----------



## Isaias (Jul 7, 2014)

Fruit salad :B


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Life and ppl!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut butter


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

Peanut butter crackers


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Fruit mince shortbread


----------



## Tanairy (Jan 31, 2013)

Cuban sandwich


----------



## Quietgirl3 (Aug 8, 2014)

vegetarian chili


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

tofu and veggies


----------



## Cyzygy (Feb 21, 2011)

Craisins


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

a biscuit that wasn't done.. blehk


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

A peppermint cookie.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

popcorn


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Baconzilla from Rally's. Think I'm just about ready to kick eating fast food.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Green onions


----------



## shycat69 (Nov 16, 2014)

Cottage pie, roast pots, veg but I won't eat again today.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Mexican fajitas. those things are so good.!!!.... mmmmmm its almost like some thing like a 'mouth gasm '' eatign those....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cottage cheese


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Mixed fried rice


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Milk chocolate


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

bbq


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Chicken mcnuggets


----------



## Fairykins (Nov 5, 2014)

A big bowl of girasoli pasta with tomato and garlic sauce. Delicious!


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

salt and vinegar twisty curly potato chip things


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

Peanut butter right out of the jar.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cheese puffs.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

2 Sausage, 2 egg, French fries, beans


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

subway


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Mixed fried rice again


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

A couple oranges.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Original chicken sandwich from Burger King


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)

spaghetti


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

Kimchi ramen.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Starfruit and grapes


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

halo oranges mm


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

dinner... salmon, brocolli and roast potatoes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A peanut butter and jelly sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cottage cheese


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

salad - croutons, turkey bacon bits, cheese, and bleu cheese dressing


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

Nutritional supplement bar (chocolate truffle flavoured).


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

Nuts


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

McDonald's - the meal with the Quarter Pounder with lettuce, bacon, and onions.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tater tot casserole


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Stuffed crust pizza topped with grilled chicken and bacon. It also had some balsamic vinegar


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Eggs + Chocolate milk


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

Caramel nut granola bars.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Cheddar Cheese Pringles


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Fries


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Currently tried and am still eating a meal of mashed potatoes with gravy, ham, and Italian green beans. With a Fanta Orange, 'cause I'm healthy like that.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Spinach and ricotta stuffed shells


----------



## undyingUmbrage (Dec 24, 2014)

california rolls w/ wasabi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Potato chips with Buffalo Ranch dip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

pistachios


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Trifle


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Omelet stuffed with leek, ham, potato, and cheese


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

Two small apples.


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

Doughnuts and beef jerky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sandwiches


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

A cheap dinner entree ($1) from Walmart. It was better than PB&J.


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

Breakfast: Dark chocolate muffin bars, a tablespoon of peanut butter, and black coffee.

I'm a single 22-year-old living on her own, don't judge me.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Angus three cheese and bacon steak sandwich from Arby's


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

Smirnoff Encore, peach-flavoured. I'm so pleasantly tipsy right now.


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

donair


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Potato soup. Yummy.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Chocolate Christmas cake.


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

Spicy ramen with spinach, sliced mushrooms, and leek.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deviled eggs


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Rice & Stew
~ Cookies
~ Tea


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

A small apple and chai tea with milk and sugar.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm making pancakes right now


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mashed potatoes and gravy


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

More chai tea with milk and sugar. I have no more chai left.


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

Green tea with milk and sugar.


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Candy corn - I got a bag stashed away from Halloween. Gonna make it last as long as I can.


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

Peanut butter out of the jar, and three cups of coffee with milk and sugar.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

buttery maple pecan cake...something like that lol


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

Tomato soup and toast.


----------



## Direction (Jun 24, 2014)

eggs


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Rice & stew with seasoned chicken strips


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Potato chips and buffalo ranch dip.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Chicken.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chocolate covered peanut brittle


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

Blueberries, strawberries, and jasmine green tea (with milk/sugar as always..).


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Southwestern chicken salad and a thin crust pizza with ham slices and cheese. Very delicious dinner.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Ravioli's


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Chicken nuggets with barbecue sauce


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

banana


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

dasani bottled water and a ham&cheese sammy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sand


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Deer meat stew with potatoes


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

More chicken nuggets :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cottage cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut butter and honey sandwiches


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

Philly cheese steak subway sandwich


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

vegetable soup.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Pork chops


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Stir fried rice


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Animals


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cherry tomatoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cottage cheese


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

Currently eating raw almonds, but I was eating cheese before that.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Eating 3 meat pizza


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

a few snack size Kit Kat bars


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Sushi. A shrimp tempura roll and a smoked salmon roll. Followed by a large amount of tapioca pudding.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

A salad of baby spinach, matchstick carrots, and cherry tomatoes. I dressed it up with a mix of what I had in my fridge. Was tasty.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

About to eat a bowl of chili


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

White Castle cheeseburger


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cup of stuffed green pepper soup.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> cup of stuffed green pepper soup.


I like stuffed green peppers, but had to look up what that was.

A piece of cheesecake was the last thing I ate


----------



## JoeDoe87 (Dec 11, 2014)

Chicken Soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sandwich


----------



## blur0se (Dec 11, 2014)

steamed rice and crab.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

BBQ Ranch chicken salad. Soo yummy


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A salad. Romaine lettuce, green onion leaves, grape tomato, and a little bit of shredded cheese.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Having some stuffed jalapeno peppers now. Sliced them in half length wise and put hamburger on them and covered with pasta sauce.


----------



## undyingUmbrage (Dec 24, 2014)

strawberry pocky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fish


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oatmeal


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

Two tangerines


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

3 meat pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

An apple & some chocolates


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Sushi with salmon, tuna, tempura sauce and hot sauce topped off with a slice of habanero pepper and tempura flakes.


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

Brownies. Tasted good.


----------



## Catty (Jan 4, 2010)

Kellogs Honey Loops with milk.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

A banana.


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

A large kebab and chips. And yes, I finished it.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Water lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

green olives


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

A big fat black juicy cherry.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Chicken, peas, and cream corn. That chicken was amazing. :3


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cookie with chocolate filling. I baked a dozen of them this evening.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Spaghetti and meatballs


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Veggie Straws


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Soup I made with beef, potato, carrot, celery, leek, and mushroom bullion cubes(couldn't find the beef cubes).


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Raspberry cream popsicles. I think they only have seventy calories. First time trying them.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Chicken quesadillas


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A peanut butter and apple butter sandwich


----------



## pa papou (Jan 10, 2015)

Thin crust veggie pizza slice


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Chicken nuggets


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Crispy M&Ms


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cottage cheese


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Homemade vegetable soup.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Unsalted pumpkin seeds


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

cajun food, yum!!!!!!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Salad - Green olives, garlic greens, grape tomatoes, green peppers, romaine lettuce, and cheddar cheese

A Reese's ice cream bar

and then snacked on unsalted pumpkin seeds


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Steak sammich from Arby's


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oatmeal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Milk chocolate covered potato chips. I can't believe they actually sell these in the store. My mom bought them for three dollars and I didn't hear about them until she got some. I ate the rest of the bag. I won't be getting them much because they seem a bit expensive for the amount they put in the bag. >_<


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere1 (Jan 17, 2015)

Made a breakfast burrito for dinner.


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Pizza Lunchable


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

pudding....... vanilla custard


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Spinach.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Steak and cheese sandwich


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Pancakes & a donut


----------



## Lizzie Lee (Dec 30, 2014)

A glass of wine out of a box. Yes, I eat wine.


----------



## Lizzie Lee (Dec 30, 2014)

shelbster18 said:


> Milk chocolate covered potato chips. I can't believe they actually sell these in the store. My mom bought them for three dollars and I didn't hear about them until she got some. I ate the rest of the bag. I won't be getting them much because they seem a bit expensive for the amount they put in the bag. >_<


Yum, those sound delicioso!


----------



## Flora20 (Mar 18, 2013)

Chocolate fudge cookies :3


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

dinner. meat with mint sauce , mashed potato infused with chives and boiled cabbage..... healthy and yummy


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Egg white omelette with 6 olives and chilli powder. Weird but tastyy.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Carrot and radish salad


----------



## S a m (Jan 5, 2015)

Carrot cake. But this just reminded me that I have leftover carne asada so definitely going to be eating that!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nachos


----------



## ilylikekanyeloveskanye (Jan 20, 2015)

hot fries


----------



## JayLee38 (Jan 17, 2015)

KFC :clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spanish rice


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lizzie Lee said:


> Yum, those sound delicioso!


They are. I'm tempted to get another bag but they cost too much. I wouldn't mind getting them one more time. I love the sweet and salty combination.

----------------

Nutty buddy bar.


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

A bag of Doritos


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Ate some crispy fish tacos, side of beans and rice, tortilla chips and a variety of salsas. My mouth is still watering. About to eat some chocolate truffles. :boogie


----------



## Lizzie Lee (Dec 30, 2014)

lilyamongthorns said:


> Ate some crispy fish tacos, side of beans and rice, tortilla chips and a variety of salsas. My mouth is still watering. About to eat some chocolate truffles. :boogie


So jealous right now. That sounds awesome. :sigh I love fish tacos.


----------



## Lizzie Lee (Dec 30, 2014)

JayLee38 said:


> KFC :clap


Holy crap balls! Thanks for scaring me as I scrolled up.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Green olives


----------



## Flora20 (Mar 18, 2013)

grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

chocolate custard... pudding .;


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm eating red jello.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

spinach omelet and toast


----------



## pa papou (Jan 10, 2015)

Flatbread & Greek Yogurt salsa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

English muffin


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Celery, carrot and potato baked with orange juice.


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

hot ham and cheese sammich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana :banana


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Sausage, tuna with onions, and a Little Debbie brownie. Lol...It was my first time trying tuna and I love it!


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> Sausage, tuna with onions, and a Little Debbie brownie. Lol...It was my first time trying tuna and I love it!


 I bet your breath smells heavenly after that.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Airheads! Soo addicted


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

joked35 said:


> I bet your breath smells heavenly after that.


Lmao...Well, I did eat the brownie afterwards. But I loved that strong aftertaste of the onions. Mmmmmm. *____*


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

shelbster18 said:


> *____*


*_*


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Steak bites with BBQ sauce & the kettle chips they come with


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

first prawn cracker..... from a bowl of many.....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Spaghetti


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Wendy's


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Canned salmon


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

popcorn


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Pomegranate.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Baked salmon and broccoli


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Hartleys jelly and light Devon custard. So good at 130 cals.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Cereal


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Poutine


----------



## Lizzie Lee (Dec 30, 2014)

Spicy Salsa Tortilla Pringles dipped in 2% plain cottage cheese. (not pregnant, fyi)


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

coconut chocolate chip health bar


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Ellio's five cheese pizza


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Unsalted pumpkin seeds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sandwich


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Poutine


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

California Pizza Kitchen microwaveable Sicilian pizza.


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

A big fat magnum ice-cream after dinner ;(


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

cereal


----------



## ilylikekanyeloveskanye (Jan 20, 2015)

a burger and fries


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Stuffed crust pizza


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Ellio's pepperoni pizza :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Fish


----------



## eccetra (Jan 28, 2015)

Ham sandwich, soon to be a cookies & cream Kit-kat methinks.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

Salmon and a whole cucumber


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Roast beef dinner


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Blackened Cajun chicken, lemon basmati and samphire.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Popeye's chicken, mashed potatoes, and a biscuit.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

oriental noodles


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Cinnamon role toaster strudels


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Fish and two hushpuppies


----------



## wobblinggaze (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm eating cold macaroni soup right now.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Peanuts, last night.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oatmeal


----------



## cak (Oct 22, 2012)

Chicken Nuggets with Honey Mustard Dip.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Cinnamon rolls


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Turkey sub from Subway


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Well it wasn't a banana, that's all I know.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Orange


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Chicken, wholewheat noodles and soy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mardi Gras Ice cream


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Potato chips


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Two blueberry pop tarts


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Bag of chips and a few pizza rolls


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Honeybun


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oatmeal


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

A few snack size Twix bars


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ramen noodles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doritos


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A cupcake


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oatmeal


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Steak sandwich and a chicken flat bread sandwich. Chicken was too spicy for my taste  Forced most of it down anyway because I didn't want to waste it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doritos


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

French toast sticks and sausage


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Just caved in: caramel slice butter thing, mars bar, chicken with it's skin, chips. Want more. Now I don't feel like baking and eating indulgent treats for the weekend.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Raisin Canes


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

cheese curls


----------



## HellAbove (Jan 25, 2013)

A banana.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

2 hot dogs.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oatmeal


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Jaloff rice


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dry oatmeal


----------



## sprawl (Apr 20, 2014)

Fish sticks, although i burnt them


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Celery


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Grease


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*red pepper*

not bell type

a little one included in a Thai stir fry veg mix does make my mouth a bit Delerious

Introduced to a packet of 4 small ones a few weeks ago the size of a thumb 
where a bell pepper is a bit bigger than a fist

he advised to have a nibble of one

I got all 4 out and swallowed the lot instantly

sent me into an odd state for about 30 mins. I couldn't stand up, talk or get my head together. Couldn't see. Begging for liquid to swallow. Mouth hurt. Eyes were expanding. Drivelling!

He was making a mexican meal.

I get similar experience years ago with magic mushrooms from south America. I was crawling along the grass at a big music festival and got fetched into a stretcher in a hospital tent by medics


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

2 brownies


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Lay's oven baked potato chips


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

White Oatmeal


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Celery


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

dinner. cold pork . salad. roast potatoes. before that was chicken noodle soup.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Expired oatmeal


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Melba toast


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Carrot greens, green pepper, and jelly beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A hormel microwave dinner. Had beef, carrots, potatoes, and gravy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Blueberry Poptarts


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dole Chipotle Cheddar salad.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Brown rice


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

A Klondike bar, don't ask what I did for it.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

waffles and scrambled eggs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oatmeal


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cereal..with oatmeal


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Cheeseburger


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

A small salad with honey dijon dressing, and a bowl of blueberries. 

Currently boiling water for a cup of Earl Grey tea.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

Breakfast taquitos


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Cheeseburger Hot Pocket


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Prawn, peppers in blackbean sauce. Salt and pepper shredded boneless ribs..


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cheese puffs. I love my cheese puffs.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mango Smoothie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Homemade tacos. Put just a little too much on it but it was yummy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Smash Burger


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

I binge proofed my cupboards as I knew this would happen.


Started eating again at 9pm, what I had was.. A "low cal" chicken tikka masala. A small pot of green olives and 4 bbq rice cakes with some diet coke. Meh.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Bowl of grated cheese.


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

Fudge brownies


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

My leftover smash burger


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Plain chicken and rice. Leftovers from yesterday


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

skittles :/


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Avocado.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Two chalupas from Taco Bell.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

RestlessNative said:


> Bowl of grated cheese.


Without anything?


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

kivi said:


> Avocado.


Do you like those?


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

Pasta


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

eveningbat said:


> Do you like those?


Yes


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Tudor's sausage and biscuit. ...technically Rockstar Punched.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Breakfast via Chick-fil-A drive-thru:

Sausage, Egg, & Cheese Biscuit combo


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

eveningbat said:


> Without anything?


Yes :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Chocolate pudding


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Cheese and crackers


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Shrimp Po'boy


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Pork chops.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Some wood chips from my backyard.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Spaghetti and shrimp.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hotdog


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

I needed my 1up boost today, so.. A 6 chicken nugget meal with fries (medium - 400 f'in cals!?) from McDonald's. A diet coke, lol. And a marksies "sponge layered with creamy ganache, White & dark chocolate mousses and a crisp Belgian chocolate layer top." 

It felt like I had a secret love affair for an hour.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Famous Amos Cookies


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Waffles with raspberries


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Pizza


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Chips Ahoy chewy chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Soup


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cereal


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

Stewed apples


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

A toasted bagel sandwich and then a short bread cookie.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Banana yazoo. Not exactly food, but may as well be.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oatmeal


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Strawberry Poptarts


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Burnt rice


----------



## whodareswins (Jul 9, 2014)

Homemade stir fried Japanese soba noodles with onion, green pepper, seaweed and tuna. 
And the mexican coke in a glass bottle.


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

warm cookie pizza thing


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dorito wannabes


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Pizza


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Powdered Doughnuts


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

No dinner, just a lot of sweets whilst watching Netflix.. 'Twas fun. 

What I ventured for today was.. Strawberry cables, a creme egg, half a "ritz dairy milk" (weird but tasty) and cola bottles. Oh and Thai sweet chilli popcorn.. Not a sweet, but again, weirdly nice. Feels like I'm a teenager again.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Five cheese pizza


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Neopolitan ice cream. Mmmm.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Fruit Loops


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

barbecue chips


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Sweet potato.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Tortilla Chips


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Clam Chowder


----------



## Mousy (Oct 19, 2013)

A cinnamon bagel with butter


----------



## pa4o4o (Feb 20, 2015)

One apple, a handful of squash seeds and some natural yoghurt.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Strawberry Ice Cream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oatmeal


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Oyster stew with saltine crackers. It was better than I thought it would be.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Krispy Kreme doughnuts


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A donair poutine


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

Ramen noodles, but instead of the flavor packet I put some Unagi sauce in it lol


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

enchiladas


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

pizza


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oatmeal


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Taco Bell


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Banana-gogi berry oatmeal cookie..it's my favourite iteration of the oatmeal cookie so far - zilch flour but still retaining a firm texture like an ordinary cookie; something I thought wasn't possible with the use of only banana as the bind. This time round I incorporated peanut butter into the mix so maybe that's the reason


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Turkey sliders and curly fries from Arby's.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Buffalo Wild Wings


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Beef stew. It tasted yummier with salt and pepper.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oatmeal


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Powdered doughnuts, I swear I will be a diabetic soon.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Turkey sub from Subway


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Boston cream pie


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Powdered doughnuts again.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

A Kitkat.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

custard


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Southern fried chicken wings.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Southern Classic chicken


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

M&Ms


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

A pizza!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cottage cheese


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A cherry popsicle


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Flapjack


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Grilled cheese (last night).


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Apples with peanut butter.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Chips Ahoy cookies. The chewy kind.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Spicy Doritos


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

A salad with fish, peperoncini, and vinegar.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

A chocolate tart..with outward appearance betraying the actual ingredients - consisting of mainly avocado and coconut cream and of course, cocoa powder (cacao would be so much healthier). Blueberries and raspberries on the side, along with my cup of joe (the first among many for today).


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

Salad from Mcdondalds


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sloppy Joe


----------



## HellAbove (Jan 25, 2013)

Ice cream.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Bagel w/ butter


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Crunchie chocolate bar.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

chocolate custard


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

BBQ Chicken pizza


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oatmeal


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

mashed potato and chicken kiev


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Pineapple


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Cookies n Cream Ice Cream


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Pear


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I'm fasting for 14 hours*

I'm not having an operation. Why do I have to do that?

I have to, every few months? headaches

1. I take phenytoin every day. The level in the blood is monitored to see if I take enough. What's the need? Give a patient prescribed medicine and assume they don't? That's reverse engineering - making the patient an overdosing serial killer? Born in the wrong world. I lived a life of Jesus. Now labelled a criminal. 'You can't have xxx, must, should do...'

2. My new-ish GP is obsessed by my level of cholesterol. Does he think I'm severely obese? I weigh 74kg with a BMI of usually 23

Actually, it is within my daily timing I got from an American journal - no food after 5pm or drink at night. My brek is usually 8 or 9. So this blood test at 10am has a fine 14-hour window of empty tum.

I love a reason not to moan.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Pizza


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A bowl of nothing


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

Chicken and Rice


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Cookies n Cream Ice Cream


This comes low on energy kJ per 100g! 
Chocolate, curry paste, muesli, cheese, biscuits, nuts, crisps, cooking oil and butter are horrendous

I steered away for years but now back on it, irrespective of cost


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

A small bag of funyuns


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

mcdonalds bacon club hamburger, coke, fries, 3pc chicken tenders, and Izzy clementine soda


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Spicy Doritos


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oatmeal


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Chicken Tortilla soup


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hamburger pizza


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Rice pudding


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Bacon wrapped deep dish pizza from Little Caesars. Wasn't a good idea with being sick. Too crispy and made me cough a lot.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Taco Bell


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Tacos
Oreos
Mix chips


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Lasagna


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Strawberry poptarts


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Leftover pizza


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

chocolate custard for pudding


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

bacon & pepperoni pizza


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

El Monte taquitos.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Rice Krispies


----------



## aloneinmythoughts (Feb 9, 2015)

Granola and yogurt


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Elk and pork sausage and flavored ice


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

White Castle burger


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

^ Yum!

Cookies and cream pie


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Pizza with steak and green peppers


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Pizza rolls for breakfast. xD


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

Blueberry bagel and protein bar. MMMMMM


----------



## MoveAlong91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Peanut Butter Captain Crunch cereal


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Canned cheese ravioli. Not a fan of the sauce


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Tuna hoagie, chips, soda.


----------



## Inknotmink94 (Mar 5, 2015)

I don't remember, I think it was rice and lemon water..... Wow boring, sorry guys lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Belvita Biscuits


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Leftover potato chips from lunch


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

cherry flavored ice


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mozzarella sticks (currently)


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Boneless wings & baby carrots


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Eating a turkey sub


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Oatmeal pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

French Bread Pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cottage cheese


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

A slice of cheese


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Two slices of pizza.


----------



## Robleye (Sep 26, 2012)

Candy


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Chocolate eclair ice cream bar


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Boiled peanuts and a Kit-Kat bar.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

raspberry custard. it was very pink.


----------



## Robleye (Sep 26, 2012)

Glazed doughnut... mmm.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

A cheese biscuit.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

BBQ Beef hot pocket


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Swedish meatballs...it was horrible


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Egg stew, mixed veggies & rice


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Leftover chicken pot pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oatmeal cookies


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

A mint.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

good ol' hotdogs and beans


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Seeds that were on the floor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Ramen Noodles


----------



## Haz606 (Mar 8, 2015)

weetabix and soy milk


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Spaghetti and meatballs. Nomnom. :3


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Strawberry yogurt


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Leftover pizza and cheese bread


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

6am olive pizza


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

dontwaitupforme said:


> 6am olive pizza


My pizza also had olives on it :yes


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

slyfox said:


> My pizza also had olives on it :yes


The best kind <3


----------



## Robleye (Sep 26, 2012)

Cereal


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

A rice ball


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oatmeal


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Pear


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Cookies


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

A Coffee Crisp


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Some dry crackers


----------



## Robleye (Sep 26, 2012)

Turkey sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacon


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Chinese Food


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Hamburger


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

All white chicken dinner from KFC


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cherry tomatoes. First healthy snack in a long time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sandwich


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

peanut m&m's and I'm allergic to peanuts.. j/k


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

chicken nuggets with barbecue sauce


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

custard for pudding


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Fried Plantain


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Blueberry Poptarts


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Pizza & Breadsticks


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

A single french fry


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Chocolate


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

Mrs Salvatore said:


> A single french fry


LMAO! thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

Cinnamon roll


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Shrimp pasta


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Garlic burger with fries and a milkshake. That garlic burger was the shiz.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

shelbster18 said:


> Garlic burger with fries and a milkshake. That garlic burger was the shiz.


Is this at a restaurant? I never had a garlic burger, sounds yum

My last meal was rice and pork.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Earlier Arby's turkey sliders and curly fries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cereal


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

HenDoggy said:


> Is this at a restaurant? I never had a garlic burger, sounds yum
> 
> My last meal was rice and pork.


Lmao...Yup. It's called Steak N' Shake. My mom took me there. :b It was my first time eating there.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cereal


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Famous Amos Cookies


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Potato wedges & fried chicken


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cherry tomatoes


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Chicken, spinach, and garbanzo beans.

I miss carbs.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

shelbster18 said:


> Lmao...Yup. It's called Steak N' Shake. My mom took me there. :b It was my first time eating there.


Damn it.. We have 2 here but it's too far :cry

I ate Chipotle.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Pear & Almond tart


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

popcorn chicken and onion rings


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Cinnamon French toast bites and sausage


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Turkey sub and potato chips


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sausage egg and cheese mcgriddle


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cereal


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

About to have a snack of strawberries


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

HenDoggy said:


> Damn it.. We have 2 here but it's too far :cry
> 
> I ate Chipotle.


The closest one to where I live is like twenty minutes away. :b I only went because my mom came to get me and took me there.

--------------------

A homemade brownie with nuts in it.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cheddar flavored mini rice cakes. Also some green olives


----------



## OwlGirl (Jun 28, 2013)

golden delicious apple


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

2 mexical fajitas. god! those things are heaven.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Southern fried chicken wings.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Canned salmon


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Spaghettios and then some strawberries


----------



## SamanthaRose16 (Mar 14, 2015)

Chicken noodle soup, with a soda on the side. Literally lol


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Cheeseburger


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

fried egg sandwich.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

3 meat pizza


----------



## quietlife (Mar 21, 2015)

Juicy nectarines I almost forgot I had.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

M&Ms mother****ers


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Gum leaf sandwich


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Pop rocks


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

French toast.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Chicken Pot Pie


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Steak and corn on the cob


----------



## painfully shy guy (Mar 22, 2015)

muffin


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Haagen Dazs cookies & cream*

after walking around all day in a rush - hospital...

surprised by decade of don't eat don't get fat or spend to much

just 1095kJ. Worst is crisps, cooking oil 3700, butter, muesli 1500, 1950 for 200g Cadbury


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Oatmeal pie.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Fish!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

pancakes


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Chili with mashed potatoes.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Taco Bell


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Steamed vegetables and low-fat/low-sodium cottage cheese


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Rice krispies treats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

The Great Divide Ice Cream


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Stuffed crust pizza with chicken and bacon


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Chicken strips and corn


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Expensive bagel sandwich


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Minute maid frozen juice bars. Not liking as much as I thought I would. They almost seem spicy and have a weird aftertaste


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Pepperoni pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Some left over vegan pasta with grilled tofu cubes in it.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Red velvet cupcake


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Coupples of slices of banana cake or bread what ever you call it .


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Cinnamon Bread


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

granola


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cheese


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oatmeal


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Turkey franks and beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Olives


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Cinnamon Bread ~ 3 slices


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Spicy chicken nuggets from wenders


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Two slices of a chocolate coffee cake.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Snack - crisps.
Dinner - southern fried chicken drumsticks.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Pancake and sausage


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Gross chilli*

my favourite meal which I messed up really badly. I like variety.
I learn everything from mistakes. It won't happen again


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Chicken dinner from Long John Silvers. Had onion rings and a baked potato as sides. They coat the baked potatoes with way too much salt. Can't eat the potato skin like I normally do with baked potatoes


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Buffalo Wild Wings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sandwich


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Tuna sandwich


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cottage Cheese


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Chocolate Oreos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Fried fish and fries


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

Chicken Breast, and Broccoli.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Rice & stew with a beer


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Chocolate hot cross bun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

pancakes and eggs


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

BBQ Chicken Pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cereal


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Fruit loops & toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Turkey and cheese sandwich


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Small baked potatoes with butter and Parmesan cheese


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Acıbadem kurabiyesi (bitter almond biscuit)


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Peanut soup with mashed rice & turkey, delicious!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Eating some burnt pizza. Was leftovers that I heated for too long.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pineapple


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

custard


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Part of an easter egg.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A cinnamon raison bagel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Chocolate


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Cookies


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Fruit smoothie with grapes, banana, cherry, raspberries and apple.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

A wholemeal roll, the final part of my supper. Half of it with unsugared peanut butter, marmite, and plain Greek yogurt, the other half with taramasalata and red pepper humus.


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Hamburger & Fries


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

collard greens


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Potatoes, carrots, and beef in a beef broth


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Eating spaghetti with pasta sauce that I added ground beef to. Also eating it with some meatballs


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Raising Cane's


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

bacon pancakes


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

chocolate


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Bagel sandwich and Pepsi


----------



## WhoAmISupposedToBe (Jun 21, 2013)

Popcorn chicken and corn on a cob


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Rice,pork,shrimp,eggs,chicken it was a combo plate.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Yum! :duck

Cottage cheese


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Peanut Soup with mashed rice & turkey


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Fiber One Bar.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cherry tomatoes


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Lemon ginger tea with a cinnamon raisin bagel


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

custard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watermelon


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hamburger pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burrito


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Eating a couple radishes and some blueberries


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cheddar cheese


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Junior Mints


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Green bell pepper


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Tuna on a croissant from Dunkin' Donuts


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Taco Bell.....nachos


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Vegetable soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rocks


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Rice krispie treat



Amon said:


> Rocks


Ouch, especially if they had a Mohs hardness higher than 3 or 4


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

A satsuma


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

custard for pudding again.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Shrimp and steak


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Turkey bacon, toast, and an apple.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cheeseburger


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Chicken and potatoes


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

*****


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Scrambled eggs with ketchup


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hemp seed bar.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oatmeal


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

KFC


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Breakfast @ Chick-fil-A


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Raw chilli rib.. Que ******.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

A mushroom omelette


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Cinnamon Toast Crunch Cereal


----------



## Worthless1 (Mar 20, 2015)

canteloupe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burrito


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Fried Plantain


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Buffalo Wild Wings (Honey BBQ wings)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ramen noodles


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grapes


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Applebee's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Pickle chips for on hamburgers


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Rice with stew and turkey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

BBQ Pringles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A plate of nothing


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

rhubarb and custard crumble yummy.....


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Southern fried chicken drumsticks.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Pancake, sausage, and eggs.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Pineapple and beef pizza from Papa Johns.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Leftover pizza


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Clementines and a Reeses peanut butter egg.


----------



## eyeseeyou (Apr 4, 2015)

Chocolate


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lemon sugar wafers.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Microwaveable White castle cheeseburgers


----------



## daniels2000 (Aug 24, 2014)

Cod liver


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Tuna pasta bake


----------



## Wylini (Mar 23, 2015)

Pasta with garlic breadsticks


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Stuffed clam shells covered with clam chowder


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Pickled onion maize snacks


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Cheeseburger & Fries w/ a Coke


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

PBJ sandwich w/ some pretzel sticks


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Scrambled eggs on toast.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Chicken breast
broccoli, cauliflower, carrots cheese sauce
baked beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Mozzarella sticks


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

An apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pineapple


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Philly Steak n Cheese Hot Pocket


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Beefaroni...bleh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Fried chicken and loaded mash potatoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanuts


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Dill pickle slices mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cereal


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Chicken Mcnuggets


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Cheeseburger from McDonalds


----------



## Conviction07 (Aug 23, 2013)

Grilled Cheese. I have it every night before bed.


----------



## eyre (Mar 10, 2015)

2 hotdogs from ikea


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

3 peppered mackerels  lots of oil and proteins


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Starburst candy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Applebee's


----------



## mcpon (Nov 26, 2011)

a slice of pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken and rice


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oatmeal


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ramen noodles


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Pimento stuffed green olives. Bit hard into one that still had the pit  ouch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cottage cheese


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

BBQ Beef Hot Pocket


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

A laughing granola bar.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

sourcreme pound cake remains ^_^ ..now im eating hhotdogs...

I eat alot.. i love food


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Spaghetti and meaty pasta sauce with a spicy edge. Just cooked it myself


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Spaghetti with spicy meaty pasta sauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A granny smith apple & 2 mini carrot muffins with vanilla icing served with lemon ginger tea for breakfast


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Beef Jerky


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

cut up beef hotdogs that I dipped in ketchup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Soup


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Eating a steak & cheese sandwich


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

Just made a ham and egg breakfast burrito for dinner.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I ate some doritos.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Famous Amos Cookies......I have a sweet tooth.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My version of Sloppy Joe's with lemonade and mini carrot muffins with vanilla icing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pineapple chunks


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

lettuce


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Vanilla yogurt, I added pomegranate seeds & oats.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ramen noodles mixed with tuna. Really good for a meal that is about $1 or less


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sandwich


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Beef crisps.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Meatloaf


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Green apple and banana slices with peanut butter & nutella


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Peanut butter crackers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sandwich


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oatmeal


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pineapple


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Veggie burger


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Spaghetti


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Mixed fruit cups


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Dried apricots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cheese


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Waffles


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Chocolate


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Peanut soup(totally not what you're thinking though)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

hot cheetos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Fried shrimp and fries


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A super donair


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pear


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Luxury pear


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Rice krispies treat


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

Chicken, Rice, Peanuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken fried rice


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Currently chowing down on a burrito from chipotle


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Seaweed


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

2 waffles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mac & cheese


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Lasagna


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cotton candy flavored ice cream


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Scrambled eggs


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Bacon flavored Pringles. Not as good as the BBQ ones in my opinion


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Mandarin


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Blueberry yogurt


----------



## BIB64 (Mar 29, 2015)

Left over Little Ceasars Pizza and some M&M's (plain) for dessert last night


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Life


----------



## daniels2000 (Aug 24, 2014)

hazelnut ice cream


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

steak and potatoes and pastry.....


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Mac & Cheese


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Nutella sandwiches, a granny smith apple and lemon ginger tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Oreo Blast ~ ice cream


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Shrimp and chips


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Ranch Doritos


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Pumpkin and feta quiche


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Weetabix with milk and honey.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Subway (currently)


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

pepper n' peas


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Bacon flavored pringles


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

12 piece wedgies from Pizza 73


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Clam chowder


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Spicy Doritos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cottage cheese


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Rice & chicken stew


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

Red grapes.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cereal


----------



## Katherine114 (Jun 1, 2014)

Fruit Loops.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

An apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spaghetti


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

2 strawberry poptarts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sandwich


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

Toad Licker said:


> Sandwich


This answer bothers me. It necessitates a specification on the kind of sandwich :b
-

Blueberries.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

made some homemade salsa. Chopped up one roma tomato, one good sized jalapeno pepper, and a bunch of white onion. Ended up being way too much and too hot for me. Could've used some green olives too. Cheated and mixed in a little store bought salsa to add some more flavor and dilute the hotness. know I could've just used bell pepper instead but I want to get more used to hot food. Going to eat it all on some chips. Is a lot but the veggies will do me good.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pineapple



insane said:


> This answer bothers me. It necessitates a specification on the kind of sandwich :b


Fine, be that way! :duck

Peanut butter and jelly sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Scrambled eggs


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Two pieces of chicken breast steaks marinated with Shiraz and sizzled with chopped garlic and lemon pepper. My dog stole one of them off the plate when I went to the bathroom.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Pepperoni and Italian sausage pizza


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Chicken pot pie


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

Double chocolate doughnut and small iced cappuccino from Tim's.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Granola with almonds and raisins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Egg salad sandwich


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cincinnati chili dip with cheese and tortilla chips.

Cincinnati chili is unqiue and awesome - normally put on coney dogs.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Scrambled eggs, a banana, & timbits


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Claussen style fresh pickle slices


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

rhubarb and custard crumble


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stir fry veggies


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Two mini cannoli.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Jelly beans


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Cereal ~ Apple Jacks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oatmeal cookies


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

An apple


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

About to eat leftover pizza and leftover pot pie.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

A banana


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Chicken burger.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

chicken kiev


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Re-heated southern fried chicken.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

About to eat stuffed pork chops


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## Wylini (Mar 23, 2015)

Instant ramen


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

A Slice of Toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cottage cheese


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

mozzarella stuffed garlic bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Turkey dinner


----------



## Quietgirl3 (Aug 8, 2014)

mandarin oranges


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

American cheese sandwich with mayo on toasted white bread


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Another slice of toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

hotdoggl


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

2 poptarts


----------



## Saleemaslam (Nov 22, 2014)

Tomato pasta with cheese


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Pepperoni Pizza


----------



## RueTheKnight (Mar 12, 2015)

Fruit salad and Ritz crackers with jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pineapple


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

French Toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## booored (Jun 19, 2011)

a chocolate chip cookie with peanut butter


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

A handful of marshmallows


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Graham crackers.


----------



## EvonneEzell (Jul 14, 2014)

um... David's sunflower seeds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Strawberry shortcake


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Threw a coating of butter and Montreal spice on a steak and then threw it in my toaster oven. Also decided to start from frozen. Hadn't ever done this before (the toaster oven or frozen) and I was not expecting much.

What do you know, the steak came out great. Had a nice crisp outside, tender and juicy interior, better than the last one I had on the barbecue. Not sure if to put that down to the oven broil or the starting from frozen.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Chocolate cake.


----------



## FrayedEndsofSanity (May 11, 2015)

everything bagel with butter and cream cheese w/ orange juice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

peas


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Cheesy Gordita Crunch @ Taco Bell


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Pork pie


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

Carrot cake with cream cheese icing :/


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

A banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

a bowl of ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Salad with baby spinach, some kind of other green, grape tomatoes, green peppers, cheddar cheese, and blue cheese dressing.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Garlic spinach, fish and roasted sweet potatoes.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

BBQ Pringles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cottage cheese


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Chicken cutlet.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Strawberries and half a green pepper. Would've preferred ramen noodles topped with buttered mushrooms but feeling too tired to clean pots and cook


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Tacos at, appropriately enough, Taco Bell


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Toast with peanut butter on it


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Today? OMG - it's almost 6pm and I haven't eaten anything!

I have had two cups of coffee, a can of Mello Yello Zero and Diet Dr. Pepper.


----------



## IrishDoll (May 14, 2015)

Chicken and chips.... Yummmm.... >


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

IrishDoll said:


> Chicken and chips.... Yummmm.... >


I bet you didn't have one thought for the life of that chicken and what it sacrificed for your tastebuds ...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hamburger


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Bacon mmmmmmmmm


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

pizza


----------



## Jesterfari (May 21, 2015)

Chicken wings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chili


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

About to make a salad unless I wimp out and make mashed potatoes and gravy instead. Really need to force myself to eat healthier meals


----------



## ladyscuttle (Jan 29, 2012)

Lemon Berry Oatmeal (that I created and ordered from myoatmeal.com because I have issues) with honey pretzel peanut butter... and a banana!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Finished strawberries - Yum
Cucumber slices - Yuck. I do like pickles though
Small tomato - Alright

Trying not to waste the fruits and vegetables I bought, like I usually do


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cottage cheese


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Pizza 73


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Fried chicken dinner with macaroni and potato wedges


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Spaghetti & Buttered Toast


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

spaghetti bolognese


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Mmmmm bacon
also green olives


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Milk. Mmmm, milk. Lactose free, of course.


----------



## teenage wildlife (Jul 26, 2014)

Cereal, and now some animal crackers :3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pineapple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spanish rice


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

I wonder if they have a version of this thread in heaven. Saw some pretty obscure roadkill earlier but I let it be. So it's fake toast and lime marmalade. Increased likelihood of keyboard becoming sticky. Moving to DEFCON - GREEN


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Tostadas with hummus spread and leftover chicken.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Canned pink salmon. Not as good as sockeye salmon but alright


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Cocoa Pops


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

Arby's french dip, with curly fries.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Tostadas with mango salsa and a corona with squeezed lime in it.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ham


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^I want some! :b

Spanish rice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cottage cheese


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

arbys the 5 combo thing. i wish i had some pizza rolls :sigh


----------



## HeroicChair (May 20, 2015)

pizza


----------



## Yuno Gasai (May 11, 2015)

Spaghetti


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chili


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

lots of rice... *barfs*


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Reeses peanut butter cups


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Boneless chicken breast, instant mashed potatoes, stove top stuffing, and gravy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

chinese stir fry......


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Baked ziti..mmmm. It's so good.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Baked chicken and potatoes.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

some crackers,ham and cheese


----------



## NE2 (May 5, 2015)

snot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham with mashed potatoes and gravy


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dark chocolate cherries


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Chili cheese fries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Tuna


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

2 corndogs w/bbq sauce.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham sandwich


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

Dole canned pineapple slices in 100% pineapple juice

I woke up in the middle of the night, REALLY craving pineapple. So I got up, went downstairs, and ate ALL the pineapple in the can.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Toast with cream cheese.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

2 mexican fajitas. god they are yummy i tell ya.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Buffalo turkey sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Taco Bell


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

watermelon


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Stuffed crust pizza topped with grilled chicken and bacon


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

slyfox said:


> Stuffed crust pizza topped with grilled chicken and bacon


That sounds amazing.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Piece of cheesecake.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Cookies


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Troika cake, best cake i have ever tasted


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

TryingMara said:


> That sounds amazing.


Yup  I wish more places had grilled chicken as a topping


----------



## Notgoingout (Mar 19, 2015)

Mxx1 said:


> Troika cake, best cake i have ever tasted


What is Troika cake, what's it made from??

I had pizza from an 'Italian' place (they sure didn't make Pizza like the Italians!)


----------



## britbrit18 (Jun 6, 2015)

A kit Kat bar


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

slyfox said:


> Yup  I wish more places had grilled chicken as a topping


I found a new pizza place by me and they have something like 40 different varieties of pizza. It's heaven  I'll have to look for chicken and bacon the next time I go in.



Mxx1 said:


> Troika cake, best cake i have ever tasted


I had to look that up, but wow..it looks incredible. Wish I could find that here.

I should stay away from this thread..it makes me hungry.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A strawberry from one of my plants. If only I had many more strawberry plants so I could pick more than just one at a time


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

TryingMara said:


> I had to look that up, but wow..it looks incredible. Wish I could find that here.
> 
> I should stay away from this thread..it makes me hungry.


I feel the exact same way with the '' Post a Picture Of a Food You Made'' thread. A lot of people here on this forum eat incredibly good food x)


----------



## MetroCard (Nov 24, 2013)

Tacos


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

A slice of cheesecake.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

-Double double animal style burger with 2 orders of animal fries. 

-Bowl of ice cream with chocolate mud bars my girlfriend made on top.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Frozen Pizza for one


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

Wall nuts!!


----------



## winter1996 (Jun 1, 2015)

Pizza


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Leftover pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Goldfish crackers


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

ravens said:


> Piece of cheesecake.


omg me 2, we're so #connected


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cottage cheese


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Watermelon


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Homemade chicken fried rice


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Granny Smith apple


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lasagna


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

I'm actually proud of this one lulz

~_Lemon Chicken Piccata_


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Homemade chicken fried rice


I know you live in the deep south of the US and you do have a lot of Chicken fried meats that are _not _Chicken but surely CHICKEN FRIED RICE? Really? :grin2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Neapolitan Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hot buttered asparagus, broccoli, and baby corn. Yuck especially because I added too much baby corn.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pineapple


----------



## starsfire (May 11, 2015)

Oven baked smores


----------



## starsfire (May 11, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Homemade chicken fried rice


I want it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

starsfire said:


> I want it.


I'll make you some, lol.


----------



## starsfire (May 11, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> I'll make you some, lol.


Wooness :nw


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Homemade pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cottage cheese


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Blueberry waffles


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

ceasar salad
shrimp coctail
16 oz sirloin, medium.
fried shrimp
baked potatoe, all the way
stir fry vegies

Naw, jk.
I had a frozen dinner. FML hehe.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ramen noodles topped with buttered chicken and mushrooms


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Red hot beef burritos. Only 59 cents for one burrito and they're good as hell.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mini Ravioli


----------



## pandoraherbox (Sep 14, 2013)

tamales


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Laffy Taffy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turkey sandwich


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

Delicious Pot Roast with rice.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cheese fries


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Digiorno pizza (not the whole thing).


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

BBQ chicken pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Potato chips


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

A piece of chocolate cake.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Dill pickle chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

custard


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Subway turkey sub and some laffy taffy


----------



## CoatRack (Jun 16, 2015)

Baked Parmesan pita-chips and a banana :b


----------



## Lonly Cat (Mar 8, 2015)

Chocolate


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Cheapie Subway $2.00 cold cut sub loaded with veggies.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pork chops


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Venison sausage. Think it has pork mixed in


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Wine and yogurt  I need a real supper.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cottage cheese


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ramen noodles


----------



## DarkGhost112 (Jun 19, 2015)

A spicy chicken sandwich from Chic-fil-a, and like 3 Sour Patch Kids, would have been 4, but i dropped 1 and the dog ate it... :frown2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pancakes


----------



## Lonly Cat (Mar 8, 2015)

a peach


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pineapple


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

White cheddar cheez its


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

A hard boiled egg and toast with cream cheese.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Pizza


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

a little choccy biccy LOL


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cheese ravioli


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cookies and cream ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Gardetto's


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Peanut butter with an apple.


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

Dark chocolate with strawberry filing.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I scream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watermelon


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Baked chicken wings with corn and spinach.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Meatloaf and mashed potatoes


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Stirfry rice with chicken drum sticks


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sloppy joes and Gardetto's


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Egg Sandwich with an apple.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

chicken noodle soup


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Hot dogs & Chips


----------



## likevomit (Jun 21, 2015)

a croissant that tasted _terrible_


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ramen noodles


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Wheat thins with roasted red pepper hummus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Antacid tablets


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Bacon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doritos


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Steak sandwiches. The kind with patties instead of loose meat. I like the ones with the loose meat better, but these were ok


----------



## noctilune (Jun 8, 2015)

Tomato soup with grilled Swiss cheese sandwich


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Baby dill pickles


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

A greek olive mix and bread.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut butter and jelly sandwiches


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Spaghetti


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watermelon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Buffalo Wild Wings


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Breakfast for dinner: 
~ Banana
~ Cantelop
~ Eggs
~ Bagel


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Kit-Kat minis


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Turkey dinner from Bob Evans. Shared it with my family and didn't seem like there was much to go around


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pineapple


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

lucky charms


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fritos corn chips - regular


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

strawberries and cream.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Chinese Food


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Yum 

English muffins


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

turkey bacon bits and shredded cheese rolled up into a slice of bread.
Those turkey bacon bits get TOUGH when they are cold!


----------



## P1e2 (Jan 18, 2014)

Yogurt with fresh blackberries.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Red beans n Rice


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Chicken stew with potatoes and sweet peas


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Murray mint


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

a vodka-soaked lemon


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

ramen noodles and some deviled egg things I tried to make. Just mixed the egg yolk with tuna. Was ok but on the dry side. I don't like mayo and not a big fan of mustard as far as adding those to the mix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

popcorn


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Cinnamon rolls


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Black beans and rice with peach iced tea


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

potato chips


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

String cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

a piece of cake


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Chinese takeout, and then a scone. Weird combo lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Caramel and vanilla ice cream


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Spaghetti o's and meatballs ;3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Turkey sandwiches and pringles


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

corn


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

String cheese


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Garlic bread


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I haven't eaten yet today, I've only had some tea.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A piece of bacon mmmmmmmm


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Traditional donuts


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

salisbury steak hamburger helper


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Square of cabernet-flavored dark chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Potato chips


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Crawfish fettuccine...... it was pretty good.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut butter and jelly sandwich


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

10pc chicken nugget combo from McDonalds.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cottage cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken fried rice


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

scrambled eggs with bacon and sausages


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Cool Ranch Doritos


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fritos corn chips


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

A handful of broken corn chips with dill pickle popcorn seasoning on it.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Sticky buns, pan de polvo, and a blueberry doughnut. (which was stale, ew)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken fried rice


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Big bag of Doritos


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Frosted Flakes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

I had a slim jim several minutes ago.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pineapple chunks


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Organic greek yogurt.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Peanut butter


----------



## NomadicKitsune (Jul 2, 2015)

A rice cake and bowl of strawberries and blackberries.


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

Chimichanga


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Applesauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Pumpernickel bagel with cream cheese. I was so hungry and it was delicious


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fish


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Doritos


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sirloin tips cooked with mushrooms and onions. Came out really good. Yum

Also had some ramen noodles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pineapple chunks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watermelon


----------



## Blue2015 (Jul 3, 2015)

Chinese takeaway


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

PB&J


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ham and Cheese Torta


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Sucks to be anorexic.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Fried plantain


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Turkey dinner with my parents


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

I had a burger.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

small taco supreme pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cottage cheese


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

flapjacks

Häagen-Dazs cookies & cream

tofu stirfry


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lasagna


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

salad


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Chicken nuggets


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Burritos and a Twix ice cream bar.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Atole


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Mixed veggies and a turkey burger.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Baked chicken and vegetarian beans.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

sushi


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Salt


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Meatloaf tv dinner


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Butterbeans with baked ham to flavor it, collard greens,and chicken legs baked with pepper and salt  Good homemade cookin!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

thin mint


----------



## Cedric Bolden (Jun 3, 2015)

Chocolate chip cookies
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Homemade burrito


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Small bowl of bitter melon mixed with Sriracha sauce.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sausage biscuit from McDonalds.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Key lime pie


----------



## LuceMala (May 17, 2015)

JustThisGuy said:


> Burritos and a Twix ice cream bar.


I'm like totally jelous... 



Perspicacious said:


> Sucks to be anorexic.


<3


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

LuceMala said:


> <3


Just break it.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

curry & cookies


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Raising Canes..... I regret it. Tired of eating fast food.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Lunch @ Burger King


----------



## LuceMala (May 17, 2015)

Perspicacious said:


> Just break it.


break what? :O


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

pancakes


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

LuceMala said:


> break what? :O


You gave me a heart, I'm asking you to break it. I don't deserve something so valuable.


----------



## LuceMala (May 17, 2015)

Perspicacious said:


> You gave me a heart, I'm asking you to break it. I don't deserve something so valuable.


oh come on.... yes you dooo.. here's more <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 **** anorexia, you're stronger than that bi*ch


----------



## S a m (Jan 5, 2015)

Hawaiian bread and chocolate milk.


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

LuceMala said:


> oh come on.... yes you dooo.. here's more <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 **** anorexia, you're stronger than that bi*ch


Well, that put a smile on my face. I still have to beat the bi*ch, though.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burrito


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

spaghetti


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pineapple chunks


----------



## CrazyRedhed (Jul 3, 2015)

Ginger Wasabi chips.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Pb on wheat bread and an apple.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

peanut butter and jelly sandwich


----------



## XLR8 (Jul 9, 2015)

Roast pork sandwiches... yum


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Maple
Bacon
Flavored 
Potato
Chips

:nw


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

huh said:


> Post the last thing you ate.
> 
> peanut butter and jelly sandwich for me.


Hot Pockets meatball flavored and orange cream soda from a glass bottle last night. I have not eaten at all today


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cottage cheese


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Chocolate chip cookie....... I've been wanting one for a few days now.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Turkey dogs with mustard and saurkraut along with baked beans.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Steak bites


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burrito


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Toxic Waste(candy)


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

carne asada quesadilla.


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

blueberry popsicle


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Beef jerky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A bowl of Wheaties


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Chips n salsa


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Has been over 14 hours since I last ate. Think I'm going to have some oriental ramen noodles with slices of beef cooked with them. Would be good with beef flavor raen noodles but I don't have any


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Brownie


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Pizza. And now oranges and strawberries.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Multi-colored fish crackers. They look like cat food.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Cherries!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

2 blueberry waffles


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

frosted flakes

whatever happened to toys inside cereal boxes...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grapes


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Zaxby's


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A type of chicken flavored ramen noodles that I didn't like that much


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turkey sandwich


----------



## UniqueUserName (Aug 12, 2014)

Crab cakes, and they where the worst I've had in my life...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leftover goulash


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Buffalo Wild Wings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wheaties


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Famous Amos chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Ham sandwich


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

A chicken sandwich with cheese and avocado on multi-grain bread.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Eat this and now i'm nauseous uke


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ham and cheesy shredded potatoes


----------



## EchoIX (Jul 5, 2015)

This one's too easy
Your-
Nope, too easy.
I had some chicken with shrimp and mixed veggies, made it myself.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stir fry veggies


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

A chocolate chip brownie snack bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Eating mushroom flavored udon noodles


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Brownies......shouldn't have, I feel awful.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Brownies......shouldn't have, I feel awful.


I'm jealous, I love brownies.

The last thing I ate was greek yogurt.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

strawberries


----------



## zendeva (Apr 18, 2015)

Apple


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

A sandwich


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm not eating salad salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grapes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

small pizza


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Spaghetti


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt


----------



## owls (Oct 23, 2010)

coconut rice & beef.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watermelon


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Chicken nuggets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Peanut butter, an apple, and a egg sandwich.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken and rice


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Sandwich


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Chicken and blueberry waffles


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Some cereal so good it made my toes curl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cottage cheese


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Baked beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken and rice


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sour Cream & Onion chips


----------



## SandWshooter (Mar 7, 2013)

Packet of pop tarts, very much regret it


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Chinese food


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Cherries ^^


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

pistachio cookie


----------



## owls (Oct 23, 2010)

pistachio cookie sounds delicious

Ritz Bits


----------



## wonderlandianfaerie (Jul 15, 2015)

Organic strawberries in almond milk


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Gross bakery cupcakes.

I asked them for vanilla/white cupcakes, and when I got all the way back home and took a bite out of them, it tasted like lemon!

I'm so mad. It's not worth it to go back there and get them exchanged or whatever. But this is the second time this has happened at this bakery. Their cupcakes are great (when they give me the correct ones), and I can't find another bakery close to me that tastes decent. 

I hate lemon  Next time I'll try to make sure it's actually vanilla and not this ****.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wheaties


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

A frozen yogurt pop.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Buffalo Wild Wings.....it was free so couldn't pass it up.


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

Blueberry muffin and a mixed berry Greek yogurt with cornflakes. I love cornflakes lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Gummy Bears


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Turkey and stuffing


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

chicken boneless wings


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oatmeal


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

Ramen with mussels, baby bok choy, and okra. And a bottle of Labatt Blue.


----------



## lethe1864 (Jun 25, 2014)

Chipotle chicken salad


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

Cinnamon raisin bagel with cream cheese


----------



## RosexBud (Jul 28, 2015)

Ravioli.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cup of Chicken Noodle Soup


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Pot roast, mashed potatoes and corn.


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

Peanut butter and fluff sandwich. Yum yum.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Cheeseburger w/ bacon.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Chicken chop, homemade hashbrowns, a bowl of cabbages, two eggs and an apple.


----------



## CosmicLow (Jun 2, 2013)

Rajma Chawal


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Beef ramen noodles


----------



## thebigofan (Dec 27, 2014)

McDonalds' McChicken and fries.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Buckyx said:


> fatty beef, hard cheese and half red pepper with little fermented cucumber
> 
> no carbs or food in the evening?? FU I am going to eat lots of rice cake with choc pudding and plum jam daaamn just 8pm
> Ive done around noon too, more than half kilo rice cakessssss


A rice cake a day
keeps the kilos at bay :lol


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

A mint Cliff bar


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Cookies n Cream ~ ice cream


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Shrimp and rice.


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

Wild berry poptart.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Stuffed crust pzza


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

creamsicle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Swiss steak with mashed potatoes and gravy


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

two hot pockets with some red hot, while in bed. Livin the life.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yajyklis10 said:


> two hot pockets with some red hot, while in bed. Livin the life.


Red Hot - do you put that *** on everything? :lol

I had a toasted chipotle chicken and cheese sandwich with Chef Boyardee chicken alfredo.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> Red Hot - do you put that *** on everything? :lol
> 
> I had a toasted chipotle chicken and cheese sandwich with Chef Boyardee chicken alfredo.


I see what you did there.. :grin2: Yeah I'm not sure why I put it on my hot pockets. It wasn't too bad, but I do really like it on my pizza and eggs.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut butter and jelly sandwich


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Waffle with ice cream, chocolate sauce and crumbed peanut butter cookie. The original fatass.


----------



## BlueMoon72 (Jul 26, 2015)

Peanut butter and marshmallow fluff sandwich


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Lime flavor with shrimp ramen noodles


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Two sausage breakfast sandwhiches from Tim's


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Egg salad wrap, some sweet chili chicken, fried/breaded eggplant, and soup.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

half melted Reese's cups


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Homemade Taco's


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

3 meat pizza


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Eating canned green beans


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Jambalaya


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cottage cheese


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Leftover 3 meat pizza


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Lime flavor with shrimp ramen noodles and some canned carrots


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

snack of trail mix santa fe


----------



## CheesyBites (Nov 14, 2012)

Toast! I'm having an affair with toasts


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

White cheddar cheez-its


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Piece of frozen mango


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Sandwhich and a Horchata energy drink


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Quinoa mixed with my homemade pesto sauce, grated parmesan cheese, and cooked spinach.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Two lemons


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

BelVita biscuit


----------



## SENNA (Jul 3, 2015)

Curly wurly bar


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Frozen strawberries


----------



## ronnie72 (Jun 3, 2014)

Pancakes with strawberry jam


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

More strawberries and a green belle pepper. Lots of strawberry eating ^


----------



## SENNA (Jul 3, 2015)

Garlic chicken kiew mmm


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Elk and pork sausage


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Green tea (I ate the tea bags)


----------



## wonderlandianfaerie (Jul 15, 2015)

Salt and pepper potato chips


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Canned salmon


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

3 meat pizza


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

A pancake (no syrup) w/ a piece of bacon.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spanish rice


----------



## Myr (Jan 6, 2013)

A sandwich of toasted potato bread with avocado and a fried egg in it. And some tofu bacon.
And a Heineken.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A small bowl of Maple Syrup oatmeal.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Pepper jack cheese and green olives


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Beef ramen noodles with chopped up okra. Was ok but I should've used less okra


----------



## SENNA (Jul 3, 2015)

Ben and jerry's ice cream


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Steak and rice.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Mashed potatoes and gravy


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ramen noodles mixed with tuna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cottage cheese


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Chicken, gravy, and potatoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chili dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cereal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Coca Cola cake.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Snack sausages with pieces of swiss cheese mixed into them


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tomato soup and a tuna sandwich


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Meatloaf and mash potatoes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

Black licorice


----------



## Buttered Toast (Aug 22, 2015)

I literally just finished eating an English muffin with peanut butter and raisins.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Cool Ranch Doritos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chili dogs


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Coco Pops.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Cheez Its


----------



## cak (Oct 22, 2012)

Lays Wavy West Coast Truffle Fries.


----------



## Dorothy13 (Aug 24, 2015)

Sushi :-D


----------



## shygymlover (Apr 22, 2015)

snack of rice cakes with cheese topped with flaked almonds and dark chocolate


----------



## 684625 (Aug 22, 2015)

A kind of fish stew with noodles thing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cottage cheese


----------



## PanchoGordo (Aug 23, 2015)

BLT with guacamole on toast! yum! :grin2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

Muesli


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Gluten-free Asda digestives. Yum.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Roast beef dinner


----------



## Chasingclouds (Jan 7, 2015)

Cashews. :3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuna gravy on toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cottage cheese


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Ravioli.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Pepperoni pizza


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Ham sandwich.


----------



## TheWildeOne (May 15, 2014)

Grilled cheese. But I didn't eat the crust, because
A. I wasn't that hungry, and
B. I am five years old.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## ThatLuckyBlackCat (Aug 29, 2015)

pizza


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lasagna


----------



## ThatLuckyBlackCat (Aug 29, 2015)

soup


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

cheese and crackers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grapes


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Pot roast.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Honey bun


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

remains of chicken casserole. loads of veggies & tatoes

I like a spoon in a bowl.

Left behind a flat plate with knife & fork, chasing rice, peas around


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pineapple chunks


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sloppy Joes


----------



## Todd124 (Aug 31, 2015)

2 slices of pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Total cereal


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hamburgers with swiss and chopped up green peppers. Made them because the roast beef sliders with jalapenos at Arby's seemed good but were too spicy for me. Probably would've been better if I used sliced roast beef


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

roast beef sandwiches with swiss cheese and green peppers


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Honey barbecue chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fish and stir fry veggies


----------



## marissanicole (May 4, 2010)

Raisin bran


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Almonds.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Pepperoni pizza


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Pizza


----------



## ThatLuckyBlackCat (Aug 29, 2015)

pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Soup and a sandwich


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

a guava from the tree.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Chicken man..


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Sweet and sour chicken, rice, veggies.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Cheeseburger & Fries w/ a side of WiFi at McDonald's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cottage cheese


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Twizzlers


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Chicken sandwich


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Campbell's Chunky Philly cheese steak soup. It was great. I love the Campbell's Chunky meals.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

shelbster18 said:


> Campbell's Chunky Philly cheese steak soup. It was great. I love the Campbell's Chunky meals.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


i love campbells! i like the new england clam chowder and beef stew one.

the last thing i ate was sushi, and it was pretty good. some spicy salmon one.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

BBQ


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Green olives


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

karenw said:


> A made with butter teacake, it's my 91st birthday today haha.


Happy birthday! :hb :yay :clap :yay :hb

I had chocolate chip cookies with an elongated oval shape made for dunking.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Homemade burrito


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Chinese food


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black beans


----------



## Lostintheshuffle (Sep 13, 2015)

Spaghetti


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Chicken noodle soup


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Chicken sandwich


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Shrimp. Lots of shrimp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Homemade chili


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Noodles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

Fruit Pastilles :3


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Popeyes chicken.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Bacon egg and cheese mcgriddle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leftover chili


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

Mint chocolate mousse dessert, yummy :3


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

KitKat bar and no I will not break you off a piece.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

A double chocolate muffin.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

popcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

Green apple and blueberry-flavoured Nutrigrain bar.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lasagna


----------



## Upgrade (Jul 3, 2014)

Jasmine rice cooked in homemade grass fed buffalo bone broth with some chicken breast/celery/carrots & grass fed ghee.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

my little bro made me pancakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oatmeal


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Blueberry poptarts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Swiss steak


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Caviar sandwiches.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Zaxby's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken with veggies


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

popcorn


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ramen noodles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Scrambled eggs


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

Some chocolate


----------



## Abbeh (Jul 23, 2015)

Stuffed bell peppers


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Chinese food


----------



## slowmotionsuicide (Feb 23, 2014)

My delicious vegan cookies!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New England Clam Chowder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Gummi bears


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

A Mexican candy called Pulparindo.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Honey


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Cinnamon roll


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

Sweets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Shrimp and fries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leftover stew


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Lasagna


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

A bag of Fritos


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

Two slices of pepperoni pizza.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

A sandwich and potato salad.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Flaxseed Tortilla Chips with Sauerkraut dip.


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

Tomato & vegetable soup


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Bacon


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

confetti cookies.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Chili with cheese and crackers.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cod fish and stir fry veggies


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Domino's pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beef jerky


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

Some caramel candies


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Taco Bell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

Sushi.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Wendy's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

Potato soup


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Granola bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Shrimp flavored ramen noodles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beef jerky


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

Pizza


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Popcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black beans


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sonic (fast food)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Chinese food.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Lithium washed down with Pepsi.


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

Fruit flavored tootsie rolls.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tacos


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Bagel with sour cream and salmon.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Ben & Jerry's Peanut and Biscuit Ice Cream.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Chips n Salsa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beef jerky


----------



## Todd124 (Aug 31, 2015)

A packet of cheese crisps. 

I'm not well at the moment so I haven't been eating as much.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

leftover frozen pizza


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

A P.F. Chang's Chicken Fried Rice (the kind you cook at home) IT WAS TERRIBLE (although I think it was my fault, I'm a terrible cook unless its cookies or cake or eggs) my rice was burned even though I put the correct amount of oil and the right amount of heat.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Tostitos chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pork steak


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Chili


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Corn dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

BWW (Buffalo Wild Wings)


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Chick-fil-A sandwich with barbecue sauce.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chili


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salad


----------



## Buttered Toast (Aug 22, 2015)

My Pride.


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Grilled cheese with tomato and ketchup


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

A small sausage and pepperoni pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Popcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pineapple


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

strawberry preserves on a slice of bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken


----------



## lookingforme (Oct 26, 2015)

cheerios!


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Chocolate covered almonds from the mini bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

houmous
stirfry with tofu


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Pb sandwich


----------



## MistTracer (Sep 1, 2013)

I ate a combo pizza from Costco and hot dog with Pepsi included.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Chinese food.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Steak and Macaroni


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Turkey burger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sweet and spicy wings.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ramen noodles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pork steak


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Fried chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fritos corn chips.

For one brief shining moment, I was the Frito Bandito!


----------



## TellingTheGentleBreeze (Nov 2, 2015)

Rice


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Meatloaf


----------



## JDsays (Oct 20, 2015)

klondike bar


----------



## MichelleG (Nov 4, 2015)

Milk tart and pizza


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

A McDonald's breakfast biscuit.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Three sisters . . . its a soup! But my server was pretty yummy too. :kiss:


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Pasta salad with a little bit of lite ranch.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

pumpkin pie!


----------



## SadGhost (Oct 23, 2015)

Butter chicken and rice.


----------



## SadGhost (Oct 23, 2015)

Alcadaeus said:


> I ate this for the first time today! But with naan instead of rice. Butter chicken curry with naan. It was surprisingly tasty but my tummy isn't doing so well because of the spiciness.


Sorry to hear about your tummy, but mmm butter chicken. Definitely one of my favourites and part of the reason why I'm finding it hard to go veggie.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stuffed bell pepper


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Pepperoni pizza from Domino's


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

^ Dominos is da bomb . com ! xD (Okay thread, put me on a new page then)

I had Chickeen, rice, and jojos.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

a spring roll


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Pirozhki

My mom made them for breakfast this morning. It's my first time trying any, they were pretty good.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Chips n Salsa


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lemon pepper fish and cheese sandwich with baked curly fries


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

A Snickers fun size bar.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Pumpkin bread


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

A banana


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

Moose Tracks Publix Frozen Yogurt.


----------



## CiciRomance (May 23, 2015)

An everything bagel with cream cheese.


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

spaghetti bolognese with chicken breast mince, low fat matured cheese and tomato+basil sauce

edit - had some peanut butter m&m's after that which i forgot about!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

goku23 said:


> spaghetti bolognese with chicken breast mince, low fat matured cheese and tomato+basil sauce
> 
> *edit - had some peanut butter m&m's after that which i forgot about!*


Now, we're talkin'! :lol

a small bag of potato chips.

Yes, I know......a chip in the hand leads to blubber on the can, but I run consistently and have still been losing weight since reducing my Paxil.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Lime and shrimp ramen noodles. Have only been able to find it in the cups with the dehydrated vegetables and pieces of shrimp.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Bread with cheese and sweet chili sauce. It's my new favourite snack.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mozzarella sticks


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

(Vegan) Sausage sandwich with ketchup


----------



## bigbandzmisaga (Nov 9, 2015)

*Corn chips*

The last thing I just ate was tortilla chips.:laugh:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Popcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut butter


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

San Antonio rolls


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

pizza....that was, like, six hours ago :afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey roasted sunflower seeds


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

A brownie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Granola bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Spaghetti


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tacos


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

_<--looks around guiltily_

Peanut butter cups


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Grilled steak, asparagus and dijion mustard.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Wendy's


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Omelette


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Chocolate


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Bacon, ham, and pepperoni pizza


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A homemade cheddar bay biscuit.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tomato Basil Seafood Bisque at $4 a cup. It wasn't bad, but I should have had the clam chowder instead.


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

Tandoori Chicken.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Barbecue chips (lays)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Prawn salad with cranberry juice.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chinese food


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanksgiving meal......it was ok. :blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turkey


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Eating raw cranberries atm. Sucks I can't get raw ones year round


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

Honey apples


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Leftover Thanksgiving food.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Peanut Butter M&M's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pumpkin pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Microwaveable white castle burgers


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

slyfox said:


> Microwaveable white castle burgers


I always buy those. While they're not quite the same as a burger from the restaurant, they're good enough when far away.

-----------

cheeseburgers @ McDonald's


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cold popcorn chicken


----------



## BlueMoon72 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hawaiian chicken pizza


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fritos


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

coffee


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

A surprisingly good breakfast sandwich from a place that I wouldn't expect such quality.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Microwave breakfast. Eggs, sausage, and a hash brown pattie



shorefog said:


> I always buy those. While they're not quite the same as a burger from the restaurant, they're good enough when far away.
> 
> -----------
> 
> cheeseburgers @ McDonald's


Yeah, they're alright if you get the cooking time just right. Nearest White Castle to me is over 40 minutes away. Used to be a lot farther, but that still is quite a distance.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pumpkin pie flavored Pop Tarts


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ramen noodles


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Ravioli


----------



## natsumeri (May 17, 2012)

4 pieces of Biscuits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Japanese food


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pineapple chunks


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

A small frozen pizza (340 calories total).


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Dinner at Burger King.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Chicken flavored Stove Top stuffing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Barbecue chicken pizza


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Death on a Plate -Cut up Costco beef hotdogs mixed with Amy's Organic shells and cheese. Will make amends with tomorrows dinner -roasted chicken and salad.


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

Peas


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Salisbury hamburger helper. It is my current favorite. I used to like the beef pasta, but either my taste buds changed or the recipe did.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Swiss steak


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Southwest salad with cilantro dressing


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hot pocket.......4 meat/cheese pizza I think.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco salad


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

stove top stuffing and 4 cheese mashed potatoes and gravy


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Piece of Italian bread with butter.


----------



## P1e2 (Jan 18, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


>


Yum!


----------



## P1e2 (Jan 18, 2014)

Last ate small piece peppermint bark and dark chocolate. Mmmm.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Leftover mashed potatoes and gravy


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

White Castle jalapeño cheeseburger


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Taco Bell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Hot dog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Swiss steak


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sugar cookie


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sausage McMuffin with egg meal from Mcdonalds. Also sausage burritos


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Chinese food


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

Couple of dark chocolate peppermint squares


----------



## umakemebarf (Dec 7, 2015)

pizza bagels, tbh they are nasty if you cook them in microwave


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Green olives and potato chips


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Raisin Oatmeal cookies and Lindor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

Gingerbread spice cookies


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

chicken noodle soup


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Turkey sandwiches


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Chicken & waffles


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

oriental flavored ramen noodles topped with buttered mushrooms. Kind of sickening because I made too many mushrooms


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Cheese burger and fries.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Tostitos and five layer dip


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Tilapia, vegetables, baked beans, and a salad.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## Ape (Sep 27, 2014)

Smoked Ham, yum!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Lasagna and cheese bread


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Small candy canes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A oven roasted chicken and cheese sandwich with bacon bits.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fish and stir fry veggies


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

toast and honey


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

cheese sandwich


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ice cream


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

French Fries w/ketchup
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

pizza


----------



## Juliaf1974 (Dec 14, 2015)

Chocolate buttons


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

crackers


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ramen noodles with okra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## Boby89 (Nov 28, 2015)

A bagel.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pineapple chunks


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Something that made my stomach ache.


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

Quinoa and kale


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Stuffed crust pizza with ham and bacon


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Chinese food.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ice cream sandwich


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Ham and cheese omelette.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

peppermint bark square


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

leftover pizza


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Meatloaf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Lasagna


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Microwavable white castle cheeseburgers


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

hot dog and fries


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hot pocket ~ Taco kind (beef & cheese I think)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

chocolate hazelnut cookie cakes


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cheese fries


----------



## Alcadaeus (Dec 18, 2014)

Rotisserie chicken with liver spread.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham and deviled eggs


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

pumpkin pie


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Just plain PB with a spoon.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

pumpkin pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deviled eggs


----------



## Alcadaeus (Dec 18, 2014)

Scrambled eggs with eggplant, bell peppers and spinach. Dripped with ketchup


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Pizza rolls


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

kraft mac and cheese and a brownie


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

novalax said:


> kraft mac and cheese and a brownie


So typical, lmao


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> So typical, lmao


haha yeah dude, you can't beat it


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sizzlers and hash brown patties


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A small slice of pumpkin pie from Christmas.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A disgusting frozen breakfast meal.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Raising Cane's.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Chicken nachos


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

chocolate


----------



## sweetSacrifice (Dec 23, 2011)

My nails :/ Its protein right? 

Sent from my little fingers to your face


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Some beef and broccoli stir fry.


----------



## Loosh (Oct 13, 2015)

Pepperoni pizza lean pocket (my go to).


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> A small slice of pumpkin pie from Christmas.


I finally finished the last piece of pie from Christmas.

Four days. :no


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Salisbury hamburger helper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Burger King Tacos and a Side Salad and Coke.


----------



## sweetSacrifice (Dec 23, 2011)

Ants and ant eggs (accidentally)

Sent from my little fingers to your face


----------



## LaSmalllFry (May 1, 2015)

Cheetos


----------



## CosmicLow (Jun 2, 2013)

Rice & yellow pulse with some butter and salad.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Taco Bell Boss Nachos


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Reduced sodium olives. Yuck


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> Taco Bell Boss Nachos


Pretty good, except the last time I had some it seemed like they shorted me on chicken


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

slyfox said:


> Pretty good, except the last time I had some it seemed like they shorted me on chicken


 They didn't even list prices for steak or chicken at my restaurant. I usually just get beef :stu


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Beef Jerky


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Microwave breaded chicken dinner


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Milk and a banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## Alcadaeus (Dec 18, 2014)

Scrambled eggs with at least 5 different vegetables in it. Going a little overboard over here.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm currently eating a microwave Lean Cuisine meal (fettuncine alfredo) with half a cup of wine and a can of Brio. Party time!!


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

An english muffin and some Gatorade to wash it down. The breakfast of champions!!!


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Beef with string beans/white rice & cranberry juice


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Choco taco


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

French toast.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Oatmeal w/pb and some deer sausage.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

White Castle Cheeseburgers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turkey pot pie


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

raisin bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Clam chowder & tuna fish


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

TryingMara said:


> raisin bread


Love raisin bread :nerd:


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Pizza Rolls, I rarely eat...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## pinkkawaii (Oct 23, 2015)

Almonds


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Chicken and spaghetti


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Trail Mix


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

chicken noodle soup


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Leftover fried chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Glass of milk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

eggplant


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Chicken


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Shrimp with vegetables & white rice


----------



## Olive Patti (Aug 17, 2015)

swiss chocolates.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Salsa flavored sun chips


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Dark chocolate pudding.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tater tot casserole


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ham and green olive pizza


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Banana and orange juice.


----------



## Alcadaeus (Dec 18, 2014)

Japanese purple sweet potato, rotisserie chicken with zucchini, onions, spinach and an avocado


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Leftover pizza with ham and green olives


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Chocolate chip waffles with peanut butter.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Chinese food.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Jumbo Chicken Donair


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Orange juice and a banana


----------



## Alcadaeus (Dec 18, 2014)

Rotisserie chicken with avocado, zucchini, and spinach sauteed with extra olive oil, juicy chicken fat, some rice vinegar and a little salsa.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Sicilian (square) pizza slice


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Bacon wrapped hot dogs with a side of bacon. Yes I have a death wish


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

^lol

peppermint bark


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Bacon, ranch, and chicken pizza.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Just Right cereal


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

About to eat ramen noodles and tuna


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Raisin Bran cereal w/ low fat milk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Crawfish fettuccine


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Poptarts. Having homemade smoked bbq in a couple hours tho.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Shrimp tacos.....not bad.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burrito


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Quarter-Pounder meal at McDonald's :yes


----------



## Unicornlaserhorn (Jul 25, 2014)

Cod w/Rice and Veges


----------



## Alcadaeus (Dec 18, 2014)

Japanese sweet potato with coconut flakes on top


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Blackberry yogurt


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Broccoli and chicken pasta.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Canned salmon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burrito


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

An apple and strawberries


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

Chocolate chip cookies. They dont taste as good as I remember.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate covered almonds


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Oatmeal with bananas and peanut butter.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burrito


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Stuffing and mashed potatoes


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

Turkey Wings, Mac & Cheese & Sweet Potatoes.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Diet Sprite


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lasagna


----------



## TonyTheTurtle (Jan 18, 2016)

Slow cooked pulled pork. I haven't decided if I liked it yet...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Feta cheese stuffed olives


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A small block of Sharp Cheddar Cheese


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nerds rope candy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Cinnamon roll


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Scrambled eggs. Before that grilled chicken. yum


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

grilled fish
shrimp
mashed cauliflower


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Chicken and potatoes


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Chicken and more from Long John Silver's


----------



## Chinesefood25 (Jan 20, 2016)

Reese's Pieces
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

Chicken Noodle Soup w/no.soda on the side.:frown2:


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A Danish and some chocolate milk.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## jblanch3 (Apr 16, 2014)

A sushi lunch and some cheese wontons.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

gthopia94 said:


> Chicken Noodle Soup w/no.soda on the side.:frown2:


Good one, lol.

I had some Burger King, it wasn't good.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Some type of chocolatey cereal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Tacos


----------



## P1e2 (Jan 18, 2014)

Chocolate marshmallow cookies


----------



## Alcadaeus (Dec 18, 2014)

Beef bone stew


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Chicken and black bean chili made in the Crockpot.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Shrimp cooked in butter and garlic. I then topped it with shredded cheese.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Mac n cheese made with Velveeta cheese and drizzled with Srirracha. Salt and peppered it too.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dry roasted peanuts


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Zaxby's


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Sugar snap peas


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Banana and some milk.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Popsicles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken


----------



## 684625 (Aug 22, 2015)

Scone


----------



## Alcadaeus (Dec 18, 2014)

Grapefruit slices sprinkled with sea salt


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Eggs on English muffins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanuts


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Cheddar popcorn


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Italian cheese bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ham and cheese(mozzarella) roll


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

Rice & Salmon


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

jalapeno pizza...it was gross


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pork chops


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Pasta salad


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

salmon and crab dip. I treated myself tonight.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

muffin with walnuts on top.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Country fried steak w/ potatoes.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Vegetable soup


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

mexican chicken soup .


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Eggs on English muffins


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Piece of yellow cake (i hate yellow cake..)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fritos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Slice of cherry pie


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hot dogs with ketchup


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

BBQ chicken pizza.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Steak


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Rice and beans. I looooves me some rice and beans. (not)


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

A dark chocolate Hershey Kiss.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Shrimp


----------



## Alcadaeus (Dec 18, 2014)

Chicken drumsticks with avocado and various veggies


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

hot dogs with ketchup and onions


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Egg sandwich on an English muffin with mayo, ketchup, cheese and bacon.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

fish n chips with mushy peas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Piece of bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Honey roasted peanuts


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Chocolate chip cookie.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Steak & bacon cheddar melt.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate covered almonds


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Turkey dinner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanuts


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Corn fritters...so much regret


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken


----------



## Blue11 (Jan 21, 2016)

huh said:


> Post the last thing you ate.
> 
> peanut butter and jelly sandwich for me.


Charbroiled pork with seasoned rice, salad, and pork-boned soup. Why do you ask? :wink2:


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Vegas rolls, teriyaki chicken, and miso soup


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Wings


----------



## Chinesefood25 (Jan 20, 2016)

Egg sandwiches and olives. Yummy.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

eggplant parm


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Chicken noodle soup


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Grilled chicken salad and an orange for lunch. I think I wanna make a quesadilla now. Dunno if I want corn or flour tho...


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Sugared rice


----------



## Erroll (Jan 18, 2016)

2 day old slice of Domino's pizza that was curling up at the point. Genuine epicurean here...


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

Some question mark flavoured soup conjured up by mother.


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Ramen noodles.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Coworker made Valentine's Day popcorn containing buttery popcorn, melted chocolate, m & ms, and marshmallows. Be prepared to get sugar wasted this month.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanuts


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

R2-D2 cookies


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Turkey burger with melted cheddar cheese on a bun with black beans as a side dish.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sausage fettuccine


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Turkey and stuffing


----------



## indy6500 (Feb 10, 2016)

Rice krispy treats.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

baked chicken


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Fried rice and broccoli


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Glass of milk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

chips and Coke :lol


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Egg rolls.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

An apple, a banana, & a strawberry jam sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Greek yogurt and some flamin hot cheetos..........don't judge me.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

thin mint cookie


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

tacos


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Sugar cookie


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Red licorice


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Grilled chicken avocado sandwich.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

A choc bar :/

Sadly....

And its like midnight here


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Piece of cheese pizza


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Meatballs


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

i made some bomb chicken tostadas . grilled chicken , baked tostadas. avocados , cactus and sour cream. yummy af.


----------



## melancholyxmike (Feb 12, 2016)

A red velvet cake blizzard from Dairy Queen.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

andretti said:


> i made some bomb chicken tostadas . grilled chicken , baked tostadas. avocados , cactus and sour cream. yummy af.


 You, sir, know how to eat!


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

some BBQ flavoured cheese, yums!


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Toasted whole grain sandwich filled with tzatziki (however the spelling lol) sauce, sliced cheddar cheese, bacon, pickles and tomatoes. Was a so so lunch.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

French fries.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Cupcake


----------



## Meroko (Nov 7, 2014)

chocolate heart


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Homemade tortilla chip


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Homemade cotton candy


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> Homemade cotton candy


Do you own a cotton candy machine?

Pizza with green olives, ham, bacon, and pepperoni


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Hot fudge sundae! No ragrats!

:grin2:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Popcorn


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

Chicken Tenders w/ Mac & Cheese.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

slyfox said:


> Do you own a cotton candy machine?
> 
> Pizza with green olives, ham, bacon, and pepperoni


 Yes, a miniature one. I saw it at Kmart over Christmas and saw they still had two for sale.

My mom talked about making cotton candy as a kid when she would work in an amusement park. It's $30 and can handle regular or sugar-free hard candy. It melts it and spins it into cotton.

I kept making Jolly Rancher cotton candy. Kinda neat.


----------



## KajiDragon (Feb 17, 2016)

Peppermints


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

A granola bar.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> Yes, a miniature one. I saw it at Kmart over Christmas and saw they still had two for sale.
> 
> My mom talked about making cotton candy as a kid when she would work in an amusement park. It's $30 and can handle regular or sugar-free hard candy. It melts it and spins it into cotton.
> 
> I kept making Jolly Rancher cotton candy. Kinda neat.


Sounds fun. Enjoy the cotton candy!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

slyfox said:


> Sounds fun. Enjoy the cotton candy!


I ran out of candy  :lol

I have to go buy some more.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Milk. Liquid Yogurt Smoothie. Banana.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sausage McMuffin with egg


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Chicken and broccoli


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

potatoes and eggs


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

McDonald's Big Breakfast with Hot Cakes. :yes


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Tacos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tater tot casserole


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Almonds.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Cookies, with a cup of coffee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salad


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Jalapeno cheddar roll that I toasted and filled with hot macaroni and cheese and chili. Hnnngg.....


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Bowl of cap'n crunch


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

"Coconut bars" - they were really just coconut cookies in a rectangle shape. I dipped them into my coffee this morning.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Got some Japanese bread crumbs, the crunchy kind. Mixed it with some chicken rub and ground red pepper. Coated and cooked the chicken, then added some homemade orange sauce. Came out quite tasty. Also made some mac and cheese with vegetable pasta, colby jack cheese, butter and sour cream.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Leftover pepperoni pizza


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cheeseburger


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Orange Soda


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Grilled chicken, green beans, and some greek yogurt.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## Alcadaeus (Dec 18, 2014)

Chocolate banana smoothie and grapefruit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Red hots. Not a very hot candy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Chicken spaghetti


----------



## monly194 (Feb 22, 2016)

semur jengkol

Sent from my IMO S50 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gotham Girl (Feb 25, 2016)

Omelette du fromage


----------



## UkrBrig (Feb 6, 2016)

Corn flakes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## UkrBrig (Feb 6, 2016)

Gotham Girl said:


> Omelette du fromage


Are you from France, lady? :3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Milk. Orange juice. Banana.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Sushiiii


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

cornbread stuffing with chicken gravy


----------



## Alcadaeus (Dec 18, 2014)

Pho


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Spaghettios with hot dog pieces added


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Whopper meal at Burger King.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Subway ~ 6' turkey sub with spinach and honey mustard. I also some baked sour cream chips to go with it.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Spaghetti and garlic bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Homemade burrito


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ramen noodles


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Milk. Raspberry Greek Yogurt.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

tuna sandwich, orange, and greek yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Cherry Cordial Ice Cream


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Salmon, rice, and broccoli.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Leftover pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

orange lifesaver


----------



## Jcurt89 (Mar 2, 2016)

Bacon...gotta have my bacon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Homemade stew


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

a slice of cantaloupe


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

McDonald's Big Breakfast with Hot Cakes. :yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> Salmon, rice, and broccoli.


 Lent is a good time to try other things. I still have a salmon filet left to cook, and breaded clams and popcorn shrimp to boot. I bought a box of clams and a box of popcorn shrimp for $3.99 each. The normal price is $8.99 each! I had some of those early this morning after my six-mile run.

Today, I had white cheddar soup with carrots and potatoes.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cletis said:


> McDonald's Big Breakfast with Hot Cakes. :yes


I haven't had McDonald's breakfasts in years. I remember their sausage McMuffins - my dad and I would have those. 
I like their burritos, though. I just didn't want to wait in line. :lol.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

a baked potato and a grilled chicken sandwich at the local diner i frequent.


----------



## helenav (Mar 5, 2016)

peas & pepsi


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Eggplant


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

KFC chicken dinner with macaroni and potato wedges


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Arctic Zero ice cream.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## Pips (Feb 19, 2016)

Two scrambled eggs and a banana. With a cup of green tea.
The joys of trying to eat less processed food. T_T


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

The last thing I ever eat may be this can of chipotle tuna with crackers. Here goes nothing.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Kettle corn popcorn


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

Pizza. Ugh **** any unhealthy food, I rarely go for it anyway since it just makes me feel worse.


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

Kyama3 said:


> Pizza. Ugh **** any unhealthy food, I rarely go for it anyway since it just makes me feel worse.


Same got Dominoes.


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

Kovu said:


> Same got Dominoes.


haha I only bought from there once. Their stuffed crust is strange the cheese is rubbery and tasteless.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

A green tea mint


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Some almonds.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Coffee Cake and Chocolate Milk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lay's Oven-Baked Potato Chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fish and stir fry veggies


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Strawberry


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Burger King's Bacon Cheeseburger Meal


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

Poptarts.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Popcorn.


----------



## SouthFL (Feb 20, 2016)

The most spicy taco I've ever had in my life from Taco Bell


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Chicken pot pie


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

celery and crunchy peanut butter


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A handful of oatmeal squares cereal.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Co-

I mean, poultry.


----------



## abhivanth (May 24, 2011)

Whole Wheat English Muffin w/ Margarine and Jam


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Coffee Cake and a Banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

macaroni and cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Honey from chestnut flower.


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

Chocolate cake. :yes


----------



## PsychoChan (Mar 8, 2016)

Pringles Original. :3


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ramen noodles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tater tot casserole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Shrimp Alfredo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

An inside round steak. Not the greatest cut of meat, but it was cheap, and also quite lean. Only came out to around 220 calories for a seven ounce steak.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

A piece of pizza, because I'm not fat enough.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cod fish and stir fry veggies


----------



## Euphoric (Mar 11, 2016)

Burger and tater tots from Sonic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Chocolate


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Brown rice/quinoa and some meatballs.


----------



## Meroko (Nov 7, 2014)

chicken taquitos and chocolate gelato >


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

granola


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

chicken nuggets


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Milk, yogurt, blackberry smoothie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Doritos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Burger King Double Cheeseburger meal and a side salad.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Scrambled eggs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burrito


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Chicken & rice.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burrito


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cheddar cheese pretzel Combos


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I made a bowl of fried up TVP with some vegetables and salsa. 

A tasty vegan meal


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Chili Cheese Fritos


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Classic Hot Dog meal at Burger King


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Bake chicken with broccoli and a sweet potato.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Rice with chicken curry and grilled eggplant.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Taco Bell


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sand


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

BBQ chicken pizza.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Cinnamon roll and a glass of milk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Frog legs combo.....


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

McDonald's Big Breakfast with Hot Cakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Taco Salad


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Oatmeal with a dash of honey and banana with coffee.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## sheblushed (Dec 29, 2012)

A salad with a piece of bread. Lol.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Banana - We've agreed to eat dinner late,while we watch Walking Dead. -I am STARVING -can't wait to rip into that rotisserie chicken -might make creepy flesh tearing sounds to accompany our entertainment....


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Cheesecake.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Popcorn. I need to floss.


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

Goldfish.


----------



## SlightlyJaded (Jun 5, 2009)

12 piece butterfly shrimp from Captains D's with fries and broccoli


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I ate about two servings of ham, and broccoli with cheese, and one Hawaiian roll and some potato salad. I drank water. I skipped on the bday cake today and I did not eat one ounce, one piece of chocolate or any Easter candy, all weekend long, and that's the first time in my life I've done that. I really want to lose these last 15 pounds.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> Frog legs combo.....


Interesting . I guess that is regional like the breaded pork tenderloin sandwiches in northern Ohio and Indiana.

Cincinnati has a chicken chain called Popeye's that is Louisiana-themed. They have dirty rice. It's spicy and good .

Me - potato chips and spinach dip.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cantaloupe


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

Cajun chicken and rice followed with tomato soup. I'm going out to eat some more right now lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

miniature Cadbury egg


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Chocolate milk and a glazed donut.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mackerel patties


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Chocolate milk and a donut.


----------



## Blue2015 (Jul 3, 2015)

An orange.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Granola #Healthy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nachos with pulled chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

An omelet with turkey, veggies, feta cheese, and salsa. I only eat breakfast food at night.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sausage McMuffin


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Vegetable soup.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Chick-fil-A nuggets with buffalo sauce and a strawberry milkshake.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Chicken fajita, green beans, and some almonds.


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

Bacon, Eggs, Beans, Fried Bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## RueTheKnight (Mar 12, 2015)

popcorn and cookies


----------



## odetoanoddity (Aug 5, 2015)

Oaty cereal with seeds, fruit and almond milk.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Alpen cereal bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cantaloupe


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Doritos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tater tot casserole


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tater tot


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oatmeal mixed with a bit of peanut butter


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Chocolate egg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cantaloupe


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

A barbecue brisket burrito, steamed vegetables, and frijoles.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm currently 'eating' a peanut butter and banana smoothie.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Right now eating some Farmer John Braunschweiger. Quite tasty, tender smoked meat with sage flavor. Junk food but high in vitamin A and iron.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

curly fries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burrito


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

frozen pizza & cranberry juice


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Peanut butter on toast


----------



## Ichimatsu (Apr 8, 2016)

tunafish


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Vegetarian chili.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Chicken drum sticks with cajun seasoning and tabasco.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Chinese food.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Broccoli, grape tomatoes, and carrots


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Fried lizard tongues covered with snake liver sauce.
Also had baked cow intestines filled with sardines.

Yuuuuuummmmmm !
:grin2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

A bowl of mighty good pho cooked by my friend a Vietnam native.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Chicken Casserole*

A delicious chicken casserole that had chicken, lima beans, green beans, onions, carrots, cream sauce, and bread crumbs on the top with a little spicing. Super super good. :grin2:

Not fried lizard tongues this time !
LOL.
( see my last post )


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

Oatmeal :l


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

some almonds


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

mueslix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brazil nuts


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

white meat chicken and rice


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Made cauliflower mozzarella sticks with oregano, basil and parmesan cheese. Then grilled some chicken with ground peppadew pepper and then made some chicken salad with whipped eggs and mayo.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pineapple chunks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Oreos


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

bfast: 2% fat granola cereal
lunch: wheat bread w/ tuna, dry
dinner: spaghetti w/ low fat sauce and 93% fat free ground beef

*** dis diet is killing me I'd do anything for a pizza right now lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

applesauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mackerel patties


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Cherry Cordial Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Potato salad


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Oven roasted chicken with salad and rice.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## cak (Oct 22, 2012)

Sunflower seeds.


----------



## Galactic (Apr 17, 2016)

Peanut butter crackers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sour Cream and Onion potato chips.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brazil nuts


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

chicken nuggets


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

Spaghetti and Italian sausage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burrito


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

house special egg foo yung. it was lovely!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

Spaghetti & Meatballs.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Toasted cheese and rotisserie chicken sandwich with sirrachi sauce and mayo.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garbanzo beans


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose (Apr 17, 2016)

Siopao from a Chinese deli


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Broccoli, cauliflower and carrot veggie mix with a little bit of lite veggie dip.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

toast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Chili cheese hot dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Belgium dark chocolate


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Continuing with the high protein, low fat, low sugar diet. Had rice with steamed veggies and grilled chicken...16g protein, 2.5g fat, 3g sugar.

Yum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

Kale


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

pita and strawberries


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Some toast, carrots, and BACON!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tortilla chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mackerel patties


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Belgium dark chocolate


----------



## duganrm (Apr 8, 2016)

rolled tacos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tater tot casserole


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Twizzlers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

tuna sandwhich


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Protein shakes


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

A protein bar!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Fruit Smilies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

big chicken sandwhich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brazil nuts


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tater tots


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

Beef Stew


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

breakfast burger and quesadillas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ginger root


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Chocolate almond milk and potato salad.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Snacked on some raw veggies, making herb roasted chicken and more veggies for dinner now.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

steak fries


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Oven baked "fried" chicken sandwich, yum.


----------



## 9872 (Apr 1, 2016)

huh said:


> Post the last thing you ate.


 @Cil


----------



## Cil (Jan 13, 2016)

I've been eating a lot of pineapples.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

miniature cookies


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Fruit salad and squid ceviche with blue corn tortilla chips.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Stir-fry with noodles. I'm not usually a fan, but it was really good!


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Maccaroni with fresh tomato sauce, some tuna with salad and some peanuts as fruit.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Imported Belgium dark chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Poor man's food, chicken and rice.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

A hero my bro brought over w/ meat, cucumbers, carrots, etc... dunno what it was but was yummy. I could feel the veggies doing good things inside me. I should eat that on a regular


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brazil nuts


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Boiled egg


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Stale Honeycomb cereal by the handful


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## VforViking (Apr 24, 2016)

Brown rice and soy sauce. Only the finest, of course.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Some home made cooked bread with some butter, rice with chicken, and corn. Yum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Imported Belgium dark chocolate


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Piece of Jet's All-Meaty pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dates


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Roasted white meat chicken, small red potatoe (plain), steamed veggies.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

strawberries, chocolate, and almonds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salad


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

Chocolate Chip Cookies & Potato Stix.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Crispy M&M's ...oh god I gotta stop :/


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stuffed pepper


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Moussaka


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Imported Belgium dark chocolate


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

Chicken and rice


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

A banana.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Macaroon


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

An apple.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

white meat chicken, rice, veggies


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

lump of bread, reduced fat cheese, light cheese spread, low fat mayo.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Pepperoni Pizza


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Some peanuts. Damn, I'm hungry.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gouda flavored Triscuit crackers with buffalo chicken dip.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Subway double chicken salad, no dressing.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Bao


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Subway: foot long veggie pattie with onions, lettuce, tomatoes, green peppers, cucumbers with ranch sauce and southwest sauce


----------



## SunFlower2011 (Nov 30, 2011)

Indian Food

Good grief...my stomach was in pain today. Maybe the shrimp was bad :/


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brazil nuts


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Salmon burger,sweet potato fries and light apple sauce.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Shrimp alfredo with steamed veggies.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stir fry veggies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oatmeal


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nachos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sauerkraut


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Mashed potatoes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

miniature sandwich cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fish sticks and tater tots


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

A chocolate chip cookie! It lasted a whole 15 seconds! :3


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

MCHB said:


> A chocolate chip cookie! It lasted a whole 15 seconds! :3


Canadian cookies rarely last long :lol.


----------



## animefreak (Jun 4, 2013)

Jelly beans!


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

lemon filled donut!


----------



## blackOrlov (May 20, 2016)

Dragon Well tea and some miso flavored ramen yumm 0


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

granola with raisins


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Power greens mix and cherry tomatoes with Italian dressing. Totally wished it was a beefy cheeseburger.

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> Canadian cookies rarely last long :lol.


lol! I wish I still had a pair of those big blue welding gloves; they always reminded me of Cookie Monster hands! :clap


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Power greens mix and cherry tomatoes with Italian dressing. Totally wished it was a beefy cheeseburger.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


Thats the best username ever haha...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Imported Belgium dark chocolate


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Celery Sticks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dates


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

almond windmill cookie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mackerel patties and an avocado


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

chocolate


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

blue corn tortilla chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Gwilled... cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dates


----------



## MusicDays8 (Apr 25, 2016)

Pasta and meatballs.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stuffed pepper


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Grilled chicken breast, steamed veggies.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A Dorito.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

chocolate, because i'm not fat enough


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brazil nuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dates


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

a bacon cheeseburger from my grocery store - $1.50


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Pickle spears


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Chicken breast, a small red potato, steamed veggies.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gouda flavored Triscuit crackers.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Finally tried Five Guys Burgers. Got the bacon cheeseburger and cajon fries. The burger was huge and there was a ton of fries. In N Out is still better though.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Popcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gouda flavored Triscuit cracker.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

peanut butter flavored Cheerio wannabes


----------



## sunbeam21 (May 31, 2016)

A green smoothie w chia seeds and mango


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burrito


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

two hot dog buns with shredded cheese in one and spinach dip in the other.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dates


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Remaining potato chip pieces at the bottom of the bag.

I need PIZZA


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garbanzo beans


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Doritos


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

^ I would kill for a bag of doritos right now, diets suck lol!!


I had a turkey breast sandwich, with lettuce leaves in place of bread, fat-free mustard, no cheese, cucumbers, pickles, tomatoes and jalapenos.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Chinese takeaway.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

blueberry muffin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Chicken breast and steamed veggies.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brazil nuts


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

piece of cantaloupe after dinner


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Tacos


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

Pizza. Gotta quit with the **** food already.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

A banana.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Whole wheat toast topped with mashed avocado with salt and pepper. Oh my gosh,how can something so basic be so luscious?!?


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Lean turkey, small plain potato, steamed broccoli and cauliflower.


----------



## Jetlagg (Mar 24, 2016)

A fish sandwich w/ mac'n'cheese and peas & carrots


----------



## silentcase (May 27, 2016)

McDonald's Apple Pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burrito


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Panda Express


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

White Cheddar Cheez-its


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

opcorn popcorn


----------



## Aleida (Jun 11, 2013)

A bonbon. Too lazy to make food.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Waffles.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

a banana
crunchy peanut butter and pretzels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## cak (Oct 22, 2012)

Lay's Plain potato chips.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Chocolate Almond Milk and a banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Cheerios mixed with banana slices and afterwards Yoplait very vanilla yogurt. Kind of regret eating the yogurt. #FirstWorldProblems


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

^I had cheerios yesterday :3 The last thing I ate though was Doritos xD (so much for eating healthy)


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Neapolitan ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

three burritos for breakfast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fish and stir fry veggies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Homemade chili


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cheddar Cheese Combos


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

Oven baked hot cheetos.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oatmeal


----------



## Spyce (May 19, 2016)

A piece of apple. Saving myself for that roast chicken....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cheeseburger with lettuce tomato onion and pickle....with some mustard!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

cherries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mashed potatoes and gravy :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garbanzo beans


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ruffles potato chips with spinach dip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Chocolate


----------



## eeyoredragon (Jun 27, 2016)

fruit snacks


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

two whoppers from Burger king


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

A peach


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Celery and then some mashed potatoes and gravy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burrito


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Tuna wrap and some H20.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Garlic bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brazil nuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blackberries


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Pie. And i made it, so there


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Typical July 4th fare -Turkey burger with cheese,chili and onions,baked beans,deviled egg,potato salad.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Pasta.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Scrambled eggs and toast.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

berry sangria sorbet


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I had a banana and some toast with peanut butter.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

chicken and cheese sliders


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

Chips


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

Strawberries with sugar sprinkled over them. 

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM......................................................


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Ravioli filled with beef and pork in a bolognese sauce and cheesy garlic bread.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Baked potato chips!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Macaroni and cheese


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Home made chocolate with rum, nuts and coconut flakes.

I made 1kg of it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Scrambled eggs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tempura, Shrimp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salad


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Triscuit cracker


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Rice with stew


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

King prawn curry and rice, with spring rolls. I hardly ate any of it though because I ate lunch quite late.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

A virgins heart....raw


----------



## zubie (May 27, 2016)

carrots, it's what I eat when I want to eat something for no reason then just to eat, and hopefully not gain 1000 pounds or something.


----------



## zubie (May 27, 2016)

reading peoples past posts, everyone seems to be eating delicious foods, and is making me hungry. 
Some past posts: chocolate, strawberries topped with sugar, tempura shrimp... that was all on the last page.. Drools


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Chef Boyardee Lasagna


----------



## welcome to nonexistence (Jul 2, 2015)

some ranch dressing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## Rainy Cakes (Jul 14, 2016)

ActuallyBrittany said:


> Tuna wrap and some H20.


Me too! That was at like 8pm though. I'm so hungry!


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Mac n Cheese


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

A double decker bar


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

some Chinese noodles and veggies....so hungry


----------



## RockmanJL9981 (Aug 23, 2012)

3 shredded chicken burritoes from taco bell yum


----------



## CptHello (Jun 20, 2016)

Raspberry yogurt.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Baked potato chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mashed potatoes and gravy


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Rainy Cakes said:


> Me too! That was at like 8pm though. I'm so hungry!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spaghetti


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

French fries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Pasta with fava beans and potatoes and a omelette


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stir fry veggies


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Five cotton balls, a thumbtack, and three peanut M&M's.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

chuck roast and stuffing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Chocolate


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Santa Fe seasoned tortilla strips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Leftover Chinese food.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burrito


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mango sorbet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

burrito


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cinnamon Coffee Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garbanzo beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brazil nuts


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

A quest bar


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banana :banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

corn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

tomato sandwich


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

macaroni and cheese made without milk. I didn't have to deal with lactose so much this time.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Panda Express


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Two packs of BBQ beef ramen and two plums.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Cake


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

A bowl of Rice Krispies and a banana.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Raspberry jam doughnut


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

eggplant parm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spaghetti


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tater tots


----------



## Lostintheshuffle (Sep 13, 2015)

Pumpkin soup and some sort of salsa Verde chips.


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

my own puke. Jk lol.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

peanut butter and jelly sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## Lostintheshuffle (Sep 13, 2015)

A dairy free pizza with grilled vegetables. Guess it was a vegan pizza. Either way, not half bad. Meh.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

McDonald's Quarter-Pounder Meal (Large)


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

eggplant parmesan, tiramisu, espresso.
Gotta kill those workouts tomorrow, but worth it. Today was a day to celebrate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blackberries


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Watermelon


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Pizza :laugh:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burrito


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Manischewitz vegetable soup with chicken. Not bad for a six-serving meal that cost about $3.


----------



## Lostintheshuffle (Sep 13, 2015)

A vegetable sandwich and a soda


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Chef Boyardee Ravioli with Parmesan/Romano cheese sprinkled on top.


----------



## Robot5000 (Aug 18, 2016)

Eggs and sausages. =]


----------



## Greys0n (Mar 30, 2016)

banana and musli


----------



## rmb1990 (Jan 16, 2015)

Banana Bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Crawfish fettuccine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burrito


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken


----------



## Lostintheshuffle (Sep 13, 2015)

roast chicken with onion gravy, garlic mashed potatoes, green beans and biscuits, all freshly made.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

peanut butter, cinnamon, and banana oatmeal.


----------



## ysn (Feb 7, 2015)

Cornetto 

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cobb salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spanish rice


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

chips and guacamole


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Ice cream with my daughter at Sonic


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Some veal bacon since they obviously don't offer pork in Dubai. Pretty good I must say.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garbanzo beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Broccoli & Cheese Rice-a-Roni


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Chips Ahoy!


----------



## Lawrencepa (Dec 21, 2015)

This


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

a microwave $1.50 bacon cheeseburger and it was good!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Watermelon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spanish rice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1/2 cup of Cookies and Cream ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

tuna salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tater tot casserole


----------



## superwholock (Aug 30, 2016)

fried chicken and potato wedges


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

peanut butter and jelly sandwich


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rice Krispie


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Tuna sandwich


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Chicken curry


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

empanadas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Buffalo chicken "pizza rolls"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burrito


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Cinnamon spread toast with chai tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken and spinach


----------



## Jadewolf (Sep 8, 2016)

steak


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

I cooked up some spaghetti bolognese with sausages cos i had no mince! But it was still ace


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Almond cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burrito


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mackerel patties


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oatmeal


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

knock-off rice krispy cereal


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

A little orange.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

A packaged biscuit-cookie thing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

burrito


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

4 hours ago I ate scrambled eggs with chorizo, salsa and tortillas.

My Drink: agua de jamaica (hibiscus punch)


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

potato chips opcorn


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

pizza


..too..much...pizza


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Cheese and oatcakes.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Bologna and cheese sandwich


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## TianaD (Sep 24, 2016)

A piece of bread haha


----------



## Sliusarek (Aug 14, 2016)

Oatmeal with honey.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Pelmeni with cream sauce


----------



## Sliusarek (Aug 14, 2016)

VaderEL said:


> Pelmeni with cream sauce


Pelmeni? Really? How did you find that meal? It is popular only in Ukraine, Poland and Russia. Tell me about it! )

Oh, I love eating pelmeni.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Sliusarek said:


> Pelmeni? Really? How did you find that meal? It is popular only in Ukraine, Poland and Russia. Tell me about it! )
> 
> Oh, I love eating pelmeni.


My mom made them for breakfast this morning! Our homemade cooking is mostly Balkan cuisine, since we're Bulgarian so I've never really had any other Eastern European cooking before except for them. The inside reminded me kind of like small kiufteta or even like pot stickers with the minced meat and dough (except it seems the pelmeni dough is a little thicker than the ones on pot stickers) They were really good, I'd love to try them again. I wonder if Balkan cuisine has similarities with any other slavic countries?


----------



## Sliusarek (Aug 14, 2016)

VaderEL said:


> My mom made them for breakfast this morning! Our homemade cooking is mostly Balkan cuisine, since we're Bulgarian so I've never really had any other Eastern European cooking before. The inside reminded me kind of like small kiufteta or even like pot stickers with the minced meat and dough (except it seems the pelmeni dough is a little thicker than the ones on pot stickers) They were really good, I'd love to try them again. I wonder if Balkan cuisine has similarities with any other slavic countries?


You`re Bulgarian? That is so cool! And I understand, if you have ever heard the smell of that food, you`ll never forget it. 
Yup, it does have some similarities since we all have connections. And I mean, your country is not that far away, it`s just across the Black Sea and Ukraine there is.
You should absolutely try some Slavic stuff. It`s fairly easy to make and sooo good.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Sliusarek said:


> You`re Bulgarian? That is so cool! And I understand, if you have ever heard the smell of that food, you`ll never forget it.
> Yup, it does have some similarities since we all have connections. And I mean, your country is not that far away, it`s just across the Black Sea and Ukraine there is.
> You should absolutely try some Slavic stuff. It`s fairly easy to make and sooo good.


Yep










Whenever my mom took any Bulgarian food to share at work, she says her co-workers were "dying for it". lol People seem to love it here. I've had kozonac for easter bread, sarmi, blini (those are almost the same as palacinki, right?), kompot, olivier salad, potato pancakes, kolbasa. Those are the some of the ones that seem to be shared with Ukrainian cuisine, but maybe there are more variations out there. I'd like to start learning to cook them, I need to carry on my heritage after all. :grin2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brazil nuts


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Peanuts


----------



## Sliusarek (Aug 14, 2016)

VaderEL said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think, they love it because Texans like that kind of food. 
Yeah, kompot, olivier, potato pancakes, kolbasa, blini (we call them "nalysnyky", tough), kozonac are all in glory here. Especially potato pancakes. When I lived with my grandparents, I was eating them pretty much everyday. Our cuisines are really connected, since like I said, you just need to cross the Black Sea and you`re in Ukraine. 
Some of them are easy to make (blini, potato pancakes, olivier, kompot), even I can with my awful cooking skills, but I could never imagine myself making kolbasa or pelmeni. It`s worth learning, tough, good luck with it!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Cereal


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Potato Chips :grin2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chili and hot dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garbanzo beans


----------



## MikeTeck (Aug 24, 2016)

Honey Nut Cheerios


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

An apple


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Chicken and vegetable pie.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Potato chips with spinach dip


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Pub style creamy chicken noodle soup with dumplings


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Macaroni and cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## shouldeyefallbehind (May 26, 2014)

I tried out a new Japanese take away in a shopping center food court. I had Terriyaki Calamari with rice. It was overpriced. Small and tasted like garbage with some terriyaki sauce drizzled on it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stir fry veggies


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

BLT Sandwich :smile2:


----------



## Eva1990 (Sep 29, 2013)

Corn crackers


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Fish & Chips (I'm eating it now)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Turkey and green beans


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Chocolate orange


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

salad with pumpkin seeds, tortilla strips, bacon bits, cheese, croutons, and bleu cheese dressing


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

I had organic sweet potato chips and a veggie Quiche, nom nom nom.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

millenniumman75 said:


> salad with pumpkin seeds, tortilla strips, bacon bits, cheese, croutons, and bleu cheese dressing


Southwestern salad ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burrito


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Chicken salad sandwich


----------



## ironjellyfish (Oct 6, 2016)

Peanut butter sandwiches. Mmm. Nom nom.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Toasted garlic bread and cheese.


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Rice puddin 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ZombieIcecream said:


> Southwestern salad ?


Yep, but I used bleu cheese instead. The Cilantro dressing was a bit strong.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spanish rice


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Swedish meatballs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

whole grain waffles with almond butter


----------



## Merkurial (Oct 12, 2016)

Very tasty baget sandwiches :grin2:


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Huge salad. (Everything but the kitchen sink in there) LOL! :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A brownie/cookie combination.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Asian salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Birthday cake


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Cheese sandwich


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

A healthy pizza, if there is such a thing...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

generic Grape Nuts called....

Nutty Nuggets :lol.....I put a bowl of that with some milk, sugar and pumpkin pie spice.......microwave for one minute, and BOOM a hot oatmeal like breakfast.

I need to buy another box tonight!


----------



## Inside (Jan 31, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> generic Grape Nuts called....
> 
> Nutty Nuggets :lol.....I put a bowl of that with some milk, sugar and pumpkin pie spice.......microwave for one minute, and BOOM a hot oatmeal like breakfast.
> 
> I need to buy another box tonight!


Oh Nice MM75! Way to think outside the box!!! Sounds fantastic.


----------



## Inside (Jan 31, 2010)

Bacon, Eggs and Yellow potato. Last bite was of bacon...


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

black cherry yoplait greek yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

The swedish classic "knäckebröd."


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tater tot casserole


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

tuna sandwhich and ham sandhwich


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Ice Cream and oh god my teeth are frozen....AHHHHHHHH! O.O >_<


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

Homemade oven baked fries and two Gardein brand meatless "chicken" strips.


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Club crackers and whey protein shake. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

tuna sandwhich


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Toad Licker said:


> Burritos


How many?

Currently eating toasted coconut vanilla Greek yogurt. I wish it were a BLT sandwich with onions.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Bulgur and quinoa salad with garlic bread


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

burritos, pizza, hamburgers, enchilidas, gorditas, flautas, empanadas, pand de dulce, horchata, etc. no wonder theirs obesity in mexico


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garbanzo beans


----------



## In The Shade (Jun 26, 2016)

Curry, rice and chips.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

A Cornetto classico choc and nut ice-cream. Yes, it's late and cold. but who cares... :kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

A bowl of onion rings.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Toffee popcorn.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gouda Triscuit crackers with salmon spread


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Quiche


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

a protein bar


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Beer. Natty Light. Eh.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Olives


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Kettle chips, yum!


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Tuna, sweetcorn and mayo sandwich.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Teriyaki chicken


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

philadelphia freyers


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Leftover Chinese food


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Fish, carrots, rice


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

A bowl of Crunchy Nut Cornflakes.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Carrots, cherry tomatoes and broccoli with garlic hummus


----------



## glitterypat (Oct 27, 2016)

Cereal (Cheerios) with soy milk


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Cheese and crackers.


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

a rice cracker


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think I had a Dorito and a cup of coffee.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

macho meatballs


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

millenniumman75 said:


> I think I had a Dorito and a cup of coffee.


One Dorito? OMG what is your secret? I eat one and I can't stop! LOL!


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Chili soup.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Chicken Flavored Rice-a-Roni

@Dreamy1111 - I had more later on :lol.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dates


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Bolognese sauce with Fusilli pasta.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Chocolate


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

A sandwich and some chocolate


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

peanut butter and jelly sandwich with potato chips


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Chili again... LOL


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

roast beef sandwhich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Dreamy1111 said:


> One Dorito? OMG what is your secret? I eat one and I can't stop! LOL!


Lmao, I thought the same thing when I read it.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Handful of oyster crackers


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I think it was a Reeses. Today was trick or treat in my town and there's tons of left over assorted chocolates.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Garash cake and rosehip tea. Today was my mom's birthday.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

oikos greek yogurt


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hummus and tortilla chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garbanzo beans


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

cookies n cream ice cream


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Cod and Chips.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Meat loaf and mashed potatoes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

quesadilla


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mackerel patty


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Handful of Nutty Nuggets - Grocery store brand Grape-Nuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stir fry veggies


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

I got Chinese food from the best, that I rarely get because one I don't eat Chinese food much anymore and it's not close to my house. But it is on my way back home from work, just a slight detour. Anyway i got fried rice, hot braised wings, two spring rolls, and two beers. I poured the hot chili oil over my rice and whoo!!! Now that's a hot sauce! And that's how you close a work week


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Cheerios.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Hard boiled egg.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dates


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

homemade bean and cheese burrito


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Graham cracker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Lentil soup


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Cinnamon Puffins.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

A couple of handfuls of pistachios.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fritos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Chicken salad sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dates


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Scrambled eggs with toast. I'm trying to intersperse cheap dinners every few nights between the better stuff -hoping to stretch out my food budget. Yesterday was a "good" meal,salmon burgers and roasted carrots.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Reuben sandwich 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Chicken and broccoli frozen dinner


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

homemade chicken parmesan with spaghetti and garlic toast. Two of my kids came to visit today and we fixed a nice meal together.:smile2:


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

guac and roll (gourmet tuna sandwhich)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

egg sandwhich


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

protein bar


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Crispix cereal with almond milk.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Spring mix salad with avocado, tomatoes, and egg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

apple pie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

bean burrito with whole wheat tortilla


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Fish sandwich and fries....so healthy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham and pumpkin pie


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Chicken, spinach, and mozarella linguine. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

apple


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Cajun peaNuts nyuga 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Garlic bread from Dominos.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Turkey and cheese sandwich on garlic bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Cake and ice cream


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

sour apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

A Peanut Butter Cornetto ice cream. But I don't know what is worse, the fact that it's a Peanut Butter ice cream, or eating it at 1 O'clock in the morning...


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brazil nuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Three pieces of fried chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Homemade burritos,I'm never able to wrap them correctly and they usually fall apart. Still good though...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Chicken soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

Apple slice


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Aero Bubbles.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Beef


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Chili


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Protein shake

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

General Tso's chicken


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pizza.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garbanzo beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken enchiladas


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

beef burrito


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Water


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

^ that's not a food, you lose. 

Chocolate : (


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

^ I thought you liked chocolate. Why the sad face?

I had tuna


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

^ I'm trying to stop eating so much chocolate : (


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Veggie casserole.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turkey with mashed potatoes and gravy


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

A cheese and ham baguette roll with Branston pickle.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Peanut butter and jelly sandwich


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

cherbird said:


> Chocolate fudge cupcake.


Mmmmmmm!!!, chocolate. :yes


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Croissant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Peanut Butter on four slices of toasted wholemeal bread (basically peanut butter on toast). 'Spread the Energy'. :b



cherbird said:


> :high5


And a :high5 back to you.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garbanzo beans


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Cashews 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riff Raff (Nov 25, 2016)

I had a nice pasta diner with Alfredo sauce and chicken. 
it was very good 
I love to eat well.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

noydb said:


> ^ that's not a food, you lose.
> 
> Chocolate : (


technically it is a food because its a micronutrient for the body.

binge eating on salad. lots of salad. :O


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

turkey sliders and pumpkin spice cake.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

Pancake sausage on a stick.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

Nutella and graham crachers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

dunkin donuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

donuts and burrito


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Belvita with peanut butter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

a whole mess of tacos and some cake


----------



## no subject (Nov 30, 2016)

apples...which technically should be harram


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banana and some pretzels


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Leftover mutton and mutton stew.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

Homemade brownie with vanilla ice cream, hot fudge and whipped cream.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oatmeal


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

littleghost said:


> Homemade brownie with vanilla ice cream, hot fudge and whipped cream.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

General tso chicken


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

salad and burrito


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

burgers, chips, and mac&cheese


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

Potato Soup


----------



## Boogie Man (Dec 2, 2016)

cheesy poofs


----------



## C h e r i e (Nov 28, 2016)

tacos, black beans and a spinach salad


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Enchiladas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham with mashed potatoes and gravy


----------



## C h e r i e (Nov 28, 2016)

Falafel Pita w/ Lettuce, Tomato and Tahini Sauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Chili... I really like chili...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham with mashed potatoes and gravy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tortilla chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brazil nuts


----------



## C h e r i e (Nov 28, 2016)

Plain Greek yogurt w/ frozen wild blueberries, almonds and cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

Beef Stroganoff with Egg Noodles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spinach


----------



## YeOldeInternet (Sep 13, 2016)

Thai beef salad


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

zucchini pasta


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I cut up some sausage and threw that in a sauce pan with some Jumbalaya with cheese rice, couple cups of water, a little olive oil, let it simmer for 25 minutes, and made some steamed veggies to go with it. One pan and one dish to clean up, and lots of leftovers. One of my favorite foods now, I can't get enough of it lately.

It is sooo easy. And you throw in some breadsticks or another side and you've got a meal for four or five people for around ten bucks. My ex-wife doesn't do meals like this, however. I used to, when I lived with her and my kids. But she would rather buy a bunch of macaroni and cheese and frozen microwave **** and have any of one of my kids volunteer to make dinner when they all get hungry enough, because, ffs, we all know she won't cook dinner. I don't think she's made dinner for my kids but a handful of times since we got divorced and that was a few years ago. Wow. You really are mom of the year lmao.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

A mini donut stuffed with Nutella, with my coffee. I've been eating so poorly lately. Boo hoo, lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mini ravioli


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turkey pot pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pork chops


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

light yogurt and quesadillas


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Maple breakfast sausages, over medium eggs, and some lightly toasted multigrain italian bread.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Piece of pumpkin bread with hot tea.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

carrots and some walnuts


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Ham and ljutenica sandwich with some salo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brazil nuts


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

ramen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

Tim Tams


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Salmon florentine with long grain and wild rice


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Pork chops, steak fries and caesar salad


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Rustic fries and ribs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

They are the cutest fruit. I love 'em.


----------



## Loosh (Oct 13, 2015)

Reese's Minis


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

barbecue chips


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

tuna sandwhich


----------



## Antonio9 (Sep 6, 2016)

Maccas, God damn junk food 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

popcorn


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

an orange. I want more foods that are colors or have no rhymes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

lasagna


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

bowl of cereal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham with mashed potatoes and gravy


----------



## duvalsi (Oct 19, 2016)

Atol de piña (hot corn drink flavored with pineapple). Before that a slice of pecan pie.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

Christmas Dinner
Ham, broccoli casserole, fruit compote, warm bread, chocolate pie, cherry cream pie, chocolate candy


----------



## duckduck (Dec 1, 2016)

A McDouble from McDonalds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Grilled ham and cheese


----------



## ShySouth (Jul 30, 2015)

Potato skins with bacon and cheese for dinner tonight.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham with mashed potatoes and gravy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

chocolate candy


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

Blueberry waffles
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Chilli 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Discopizza (Dec 12, 2016)

Grilled chicken wraps from Wendy's.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Chocolate Chip Cookies and Milk


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Shrimp scampi.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

mashed pinto beans with fine shredded cheese


----------



## TheGirlWithAllTheGifts (Dec 24, 2016)

Does a strepsil count? I am so sick of this cold.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Reeses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

Beef Stroganoff with noodles


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

salted caramel cheesecake


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Little hunk of banana nut bread



novalax said:


> salted caramel cheesecake


That sounds awesome...


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Ai said:


> Little hunk of banana nut bread
> 
> That sounds awesome...


It was, indeed, very awesome lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cincinnati chili dip


----------



## Ross32 (Jan 9, 2014)

TheGirlWithAllTheGifts said:


> Does a strepsil count? I am so sick of this cold.


I know the feeling!

If strepsils don't count, then it would be the unholy amount of chocolate I got for christmas, which if I manage to finish by this time next year will be a christmas miracle.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

A no sugar added frozen fruit bar.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Chinese ribs.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

ramen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The last of the pumpkin pie I baked five days ago.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

pasta and some Christmas cookies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

bowl of cereal


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

nutella and graham crackers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pork chops


----------



## Antonio9 (Sep 6, 2016)

Pizza 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

gingerbread loaf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## ShySouth (Jul 30, 2015)

Dark chocolate covered macadamias


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

Pot Roast, carrots and mashed potatoes with gravy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

bean and cheese burrito


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

garlic ******* mashed potatoes


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Roasted salted seaweed


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

cereal


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banana i ****ing love bananas
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Broccoli cheese soup with some chunks of leftover ham from Christmas Eve in it. I only have one more slice of ham to go. 

My family all had turkey. I'm allergic to turkey, so they usually get me half a ham.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch (Jan 31, 2016)

Phillidelphia (soft cream cheese) and wafer thin chicken slices and cucumber sandwich x2 and beef and mustard crisps.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Wings from Hooters. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

peanut butter and jelly sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pork chops


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cod fish and veggies


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

A lollipop


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

chips and guacamole


----------



## Cheesycreature (Dec 28, 2016)

Nothing.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Panko breaded tilapia and long grain and wild rice pilaf. 

First thing I can remember cooking without a microwave.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leftover burrito


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## spong007 (Oct 5, 2016)

french toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chips


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Sushi & a bowl of steamed vegetables


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

chicken tortilla soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garbanzo beans


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Spaghetti and meatballs


----------



## Sharo (Jan 11, 2017)

A bologna sandwich and two hamburgers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nacho


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

bowl of cereal


----------



## pinkpixie (Jan 13, 2017)

apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garbanzo beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nacho


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

In on spam thread.

Home made bread, microwave melted cheese (meh, lazy), philadelphia light.


----------



## AppleScrubs (Jul 14, 2016)

Chips Ahoy

...I have no regrets.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

whole grain pasta


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Steamed broccoli ,carrots,and cauliflower


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Avocado


----------



## ShySouth (Jul 30, 2015)

Hawaiian rolls.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

salad


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Jeffghetti.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Blue Corn Chips with garlic-chive hummus dip.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Some really crappy chips.


----------



## ShySouth (Jul 30, 2015)

Ritz crackers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tacos


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

Went to Outback for my birthday dinner:
Bloomin onion, salad, filet mignon, baked potato, and a yummy peach drink called Wallaby Darned.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burrito


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cereal


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

bannana
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pork chops and veggies


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

*What's the last thing you ate?*

Last night I ate brown rice, lentils and snap pea stir fry. Yummmmm and a protein shake because that was all i ate for the day.


----------



## Michael1983 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hot dogs smothered with ketchup. Heaven!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Last night, hot dogs as well but only with a little ketchup. I also put some onion powder on top of them. They were beef hotdogs. Good.


----------



## chatsnaps (Jan 21, 2016)

I had a breakfast wrap about an hour ago! Veggies with scrambled eggs in a tortilla. And an apple (but not in the wrap  )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brazil nuts


----------



## socialanxiety88 (Dec 5, 2016)

pierogies lol


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Eggs and bacon mmm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tacos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garbanzo beans


----------



## whereistheoffswitch (Jan 31, 2016)

Brown toast with clover spread (butter/margarine). Simple&cheap but yum!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Organic Whole Wheat pasta and pinto beans smashed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hard boiled eggs


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Cheese Cake

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Chicken cutlet with broccoli, cauliflower and carrots.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Bobotie


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Peanut butter sandwiches.


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

I just ate an exotic bearded clam.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Chocolate chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Hard boiled eggs and toast.


----------



## dylanch (Dec 2, 2015)

coffee


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

banana and butterscotch sundae


----------



## dylanch (Dec 2, 2015)

Oreos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken and veggies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chili and hot dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

bowl of cereal killer


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

baked French fries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

Magnum ice cream bar... chocolate raspberry infinity


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cinnamon crumb cake


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tortilla with beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Something cute to relieve this pms.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Chicken with brown rice and tomatoes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oatmeal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Hummus with garlic -Turkey and an Avocado.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Burger with pepperjack cheese, fries, some pita and hummus


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Ate a can of Campbell's chunky soup. I don't really like that brand. Kinda stinks like dog food mixed with tomato soup. I'm not real sure what the "meat" chunks in it are made of but they don't taste like beef to me. Progresso is way better but hey. Either way I's a meal and I didn't have to spend hours cooking to obtain it.

You can tell it's doing not good things in my gut. My farts always smell like burned rubber after I eat this soup.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garbanzo beans


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Chili Cheese Fritos


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Cucumber slices with Cool Whip.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ocean Critters


----------



## cak (Oct 22, 2012)

Chips and Dip


----------



## jengem (Feb 6, 2017)

Roasted Turkey and Avocado Sandwich from Panera.


----------



## PepeSylvia (Dec 1, 2016)

Your mom. Just kidding, grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Steamed broccoli and sardines with honey dijon mustard.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Cinnamon toast waffles


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I ate a Kit Kat

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oatmeal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

Chicken


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Tuna with lettuce on top... Not the best thing ever tbh.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

green beans with almonds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cod fish


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cole Slaw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## Jessielynn1106 (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi, I am new, and this is an awesome first post to answer!
Cheese.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oatmeal


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

Pot roast with carrots and mashed potatoes


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

I just had dinner and had Thai food garlic chicken with white rice. Pretty good!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Vagina.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cereal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pork chops


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Nutella toast & scrambled eggs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Almonds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Lamb burger with fries. They were so disappointing. :\


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oatmeal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cereal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cinnamon imperial candies


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Salmon and risotto


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Greek salad-delish


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cereal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

General tso chicken


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oatmeal


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Sonny's breakfast buffet. Had to hit the road so I got it to go. Just like the old days...can't wait til those days return(used to do to go buffets all the time on the road...don't need to go buffets lol, just want to be driving one of those bad boys to the left of this message again).Anyway I loaded it up. Sausage, chicken, steak nuggets I guess, grits w/ sausage gravy(not a grits fan but with sausage gravy it's decent to good...barely decent this time though), bacon, eggs, and a doughnut which was surprisingly real good. Oh n some veggies on the side too. I ate a bit while I was driving but once back home I still had most of it left. It was time to end the day with breakfast for dinner(oh I almost forgot, also threw in left over ribeye from Sat) and 2 beers.Wish I left some, I'm starving! I'll be grubbing in less than 2 though...definitely won't be as good(the alcohol of course made the meal DELISH! lol).


----------



## PieChai (Feb 18, 2017)

Apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oatmeal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brazil nuts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oranges


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Chicken and Quinoa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nacho


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Oatmeal


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cereal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Dark Choco (Feb 12, 2017)

Samosas!! :laugh:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sandwich


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Veggie Burger.
Organic Tea.
Chia Seed and Chocolate Chip snack bar.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sour Candy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Apple cider muffin cake


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Banana


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

sriracha shrimp


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Orange slices


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oatmeal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Dark Choco (Feb 12, 2017)

Mango and jackfruit


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Chicken noodle soup


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Potato chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Chicken-flavored Ramen soup


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Honey Bunches Of Oats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Grape tomatoes


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Warheads candy cane


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ice Cream


----------



## Dark Choco (Feb 12, 2017)

plantain chips


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

A strawberry pop-tart and a banana


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Pasta which I mixed with canned mackerel with tomato sauce. I also added a bit of black and red pepper powder. It tastes good and was practical.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pork chops with a sweet potato


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ice Cream sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Soup


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Chili cheese fries


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Baked Lay's potato chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gerneral tso's chicken


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garbanzo beans


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cheeseburger


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cereal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

pita bread pizza with hot pepper rings and a pile of spinach, tomato, and celery. I have been nibbling on peanuts and granola since then.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oatmeal w/ pb


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

a banana
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Peanut butter and jelly sandwich


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cereal


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Lettuce and mayonnaise sandwich.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Umeboshi onigiri for breakfast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

McDonald's Quarter Pounder Meal


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Just FYI, if you live in Florida or any other state that runs Publix stores, they finally have these stocked up in their freezers. I give it a solid 7.5/10. It's no smooth blizzard (kind of "crumbly"), but it isn't too sweet which I like.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

teriyaki set


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Sour Cream and Onion chips


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Borek


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

acidicwithpanic said:


> Just FYI, if you live in Florida or any other state that runs Publix stores, they finally have these stocked up in their freezers. I give it a solid 7.5/10. It's no smooth blizzard (kind of "crumbly"), but it isn't too sweet which I like.


Whoa, only 280 calories. So I can the entire thing and not feel terrible about it. Going to look for these in the store, hope they have them by me.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Whoa, only 280 calories. So I can the entire thing and not feel terrible about it. Going to look for these in the store, hope they have them by me.


You can look up which stores near you have it by going on the Halo Top website.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

acidicwithpanic said:


> You can look up which stores near you have it by going on the Halo Top website.


Sweet. Pretty much every grocery store by me carries the brand! I'll be grabbing some for the weekend. Thanks!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A piece of cod fish and French fries.....it's Lent.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sauteed pierogies with peppers and onion. I think I like them.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Lettuce, egg and mayonnaise sandwich.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Shish kebabs with potatoes on the side


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Breakfast, consisting of some sausage links, eggs, and potatoes with a little toast.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Nacho Cheese Doritos! Yay!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanuts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

H20 & PB Clusters


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Curry dal puri plantains


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Mashed potatoes, broccoli, cauliflower, carrots, green beans, ham and mayonnaise.


----------



## Merkurial (Oct 12, 2016)

AffinityWing said:


> Shish kebabs with potatoes on the side


Oh, I adore them too! :smile2:But I tasted kebabs rather a long time ago...:serious:
Anyway I adore the dishes from meat the most of all and today I had a tasty steak with fried potatoes too :smile2:










I like to use in such cases such easy recipes as here http://stylemann.com/how-to-cook-the-perfect-steak/ for example 0 It's rasty and doesn't take much time which I really don't like in case of cooking! :grin2:


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Clif Bar


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

General tso's chicken


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Baked chicken with string beans.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cheddar broccoli soup


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Nutty buddy ❤


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

dark chocolate brownie with ice cream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cereal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Mixed nuts, cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham and a sweet potato


----------



## ShySouth (Jul 30, 2015)

A couple of Bottle Caps candies. Root beer flavor.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Chicken mushroom soup.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanuts


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A piece of berry muffin cake


----------



## GhostOfDawn (Oct 25, 2012)

Golden Oreos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Khajit (Mar 18, 2017)

Soup and bread, I have a bit of a stomach ache now


----------



## Dark Choco (Feb 12, 2017)

Stir-fry rice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Doritos


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cereal


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Chocolate bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Buffalo chicken bites (pizza rolls)


----------



## Valerie894 (Mar 12, 2017)

veggie burger


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Oh's. It's a cereal I really love. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Painkiller.

I'm dying.

Goodbye SAS :dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mexican lasagna


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Doritos


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Chocolate chip ice cream.


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

Milkshake with a touch of artisanal rompope from Oaxaca, Mexico.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Turkey sandwiches


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pop Tarts


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

French fries with dairy-free cheese and a humanely raised hotdog with ketchup.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mexican lasagna


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rice-a-Roni Cheddar Broccoli with a can of chicken breast.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pistachios


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beans & Rice


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Chicken Salad 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banana nut bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spanish peanuts


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dried mangoes


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Shrimps and crabs


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Pills


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Chicken burger 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pan Dulce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Dark Choco (Feb 12, 2017)

Chicken Biryani Rice


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

spaghetti!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Doritos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Dark Choco (Feb 12, 2017)

Mango Slices


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pork chops and a sweet potato


----------



## Reece civils (Nov 2, 2015)

Chicken Korma


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Rum. ****ty rum.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## Dark Choco (Feb 12, 2017)

Date Palm


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

tofu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mango sorbet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chili and hot dogs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Chicken and cheese sandwich


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

Stroopwafel


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Some chocolate cookies.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pistachios


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Toasted tortilla with hummus


----------



## C808 (Sep 22, 2014)

chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco salad


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mango sorbet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Chili Cheese Fritos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco salad


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Doritos


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Grape liquorice


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Cheese n crackers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Special K Cereal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Philly cheese steak pizza


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Roast beef sandwich


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

A banana.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Hot dish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham and sweet potato


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Apple


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Some peanuts and a banana and a sandwich.


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Special K cereal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Honey bran muffin


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Porridge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## jjoanna (Apr 13, 2017)

Just had three chocolate cupcakes for breakfast because I'm a gosh darn adult.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## jjoanna (Apr 13, 2017)

A lollipop


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

salmon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Corn chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salad


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

Vanilla cupcake with chocolate frosting.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Harvest cheddar SunChips


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Skittles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cod fish


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Sliced Granny Smith Apple, Mandarin Orange, Carrot Muffin, & An Egg Sandwich With Spinach


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Coconut flavored jello


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cool Ranch Doritos - last night.

I had nothing but coffee coffee coffee this morning.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Apple, oranges, pineapple, & cantaloupe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burrito


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I made some pancakes


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Strawberry yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burrito


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Pretzels 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salad


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

bagel and cheese


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Toast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

turkey jerky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pretzel nuggets


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Peanuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garbanzo beans


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fries


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

Tofu


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Rice Krispies Treats

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Grilled swiss cheese sandwich and tomato basil soup.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banana + peanut butter, pile of spinach, some nuts, and a glass of OJ


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

seafood-flavored instant noodles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cereal


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

pretzels with mustard on them and an apple..


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Penne pasta with grilled chicken.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cod fish and veggies


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I made some stir fry.... just threw everything in there.


----------



## SuperMetroid (Nov 17, 2016)

An English muffin with a maple syrup-flavoured sausage patty and grated Parmesan cheese in it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sauerkraut and hot dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spanish peanuts


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Some peanuts with cocoa-filled biscuits.
I shouldn't really eat cocoa (it makes me somewhat way too energic).
But, damn. The stuff's really addicted.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pork chop and sweet potato


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Yellow roasted chickpeas, brownies, beer.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lasagna and SunChips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salad


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Chicken Souvlaki


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brazil nuts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beans


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Little Debbie Nutty bar


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Two slices of pepperoni pizza from Sbarro (actually, a Sbarro that's been renamed Rosso, but it's the same pizza). I probably shouldn't have gotten two, as it cost the same as a small pizza at another restaurant, but they are big slices. I wasn't quite hungry enough for two either.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken and veggies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Pink Lady apple


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mango sorbet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ramen noodles


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Salad


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

salad and some breadsticks then some fudge sauce over a banana and walnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

A Kit Kat

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cereal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

General tso's chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham and sweet potato


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

Oscar Meyer Snack Tray.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

watermelon


----------



## 1ShyKid (May 16, 2017)

Taco Bell!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Cheese


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Taco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## C808 (Sep 22, 2014)

lemon cake topped with powdered sugar! :yay


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Harvest Cheddar SunChips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Chocolates


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Pistachios


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

lettuce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Taco Bell T8 Meal + Triple Layer Nachos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burrito


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Crackers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burrito


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

just some noodles and veggies. Hate feeling awful on a 3 day weekend. Gonna ruin my plans.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hot toast beef sandwich with mashed potatoes and gravy on everything, side of vegetable soup.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

I went out to eat. I had a mix of grilled hibachi steak, teriyaki chicken, shrimp & mushroom tempura, and rangoon.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Colossal burger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cod fish and veggies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Chicken and peas 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pork chops and a sweet potato


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## 1ShyKid (May 16, 2017)

Vanilla Milkshake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Sandwiches

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

Denti Moore Beef Stew


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

Peanut butter and jelly sandwich
Homemade chips and salsa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken and veggies


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

Organic mac n cheese with hot sauce.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Swiss cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Homemade nachos


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

Chicken Tenders & French Fries


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

Pineapple and watermelon.


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

Sausage and seasoned fried potatoes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Homemade nachos


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Chocolate cookies and a Duvalin. I got a whole box of the hazelnut vanilla Duvalins so I've been eating them constantly. opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Chicken salad sandwich


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Turkey sausage and spinach and tomato salad


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Beans on toast ....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

Pepperoni Pizza


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

strawberries


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Starbucks Old-Fashioned doughnut with a double chocolate chip creme frappuccino.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

baked chicken drumsticks and cucumber salad


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

blueberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A salad


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

Hot Dogs (w/Ketchup & Mustard) w/Mac & Cheese.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken and veggies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

A packet of bacon Wheat Crunchies.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garbanzo beans


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Cornetto classico choc and nut ice cream.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Lolly with ice cream inside


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken and veggies


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Another ice cream...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chili and hot dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cod fish and veggies


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

Protein shake with olive oil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

Potato Stix & a couple of Cinnamon Rolls.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

General Tso's chicken and veggies


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Crunchy nut cornflakes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham and a sweet potato


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

Organic pot pie

Yesterday I ate one bite of KFC and instantly felt horrible, then today I got a migraine. I guess that's what I get for eating clean all the time. I can't believe how everyone else feels fine after eating that crap.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

Two chocolate sundae ice cream in a cup.


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

PBJ sandwich


----------



## LilMeRich (Jun 2, 2017)

Revel's chocolate sweets


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

Organic root beer from a keg. Mmm.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham and veggies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

French fries from scratch in sunflower seed oil. It's becoming a staple of mine. Makes me feel all happy, sleepy, and relaxed at the same time. Better start lifting a little more.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken and veggies


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

I ate too many spicy BBQ sloppy joe sandwiches I made in honor of 4th of July. I think I'll go pass out now if I can make it to my bed.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pupusa


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Waffles 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Nutella

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Salad and iced tea


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

Roasted brussel sprouts. Amazing how they make you feel. Pretty tasty too.


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Homemade fries

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Mashed potato and gravy.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Delicious profiteroles.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Veggie samosas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

Sausage. My new Valium.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Chicken noodle soup and bread.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sauerkraut


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Brocolli!


----------



## nietzschemami (Jul 5, 2017)

mcdonalds


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Peanut butter and jelly sandwich with a glass of milk.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mexican lasagna


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm fasting today. I had apple pie yesterday though


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

BBQ and an apple.


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Coffee and a yogurt


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Oreos


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

Pancakes and kiwi. That's what I'm down to until I get to the store.


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

A buffalo burger with buffalo sauce, cheddar cheese, and a whole wheat bun. I forgot how much better it is than beef.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Fried egg and sausage sandwich with ketchup.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Coffee (I need to quit) but that wont last soon - there's this blueberry apple pie


----------



## lylyroze (Jul 11, 2013)

Biscuits honey sesame yum!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mexican lasagna


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

Watermelon


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

Vanilla ice cream. (It's getting hot in L.A.)

Sent from my OJJI using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Gyoza and fried rice


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Green Grapes


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Chipotle burrito bowl with white rice, hot salsa, corn salsa, cheese, lettuce, and half sofritas/half barbacoa. I dithered about what meat I wanted and should have gotten all sofritas to go meatless, but I don't like sofritas as much as the others. I shouldn't have gotten barbacoa, though, because they charge you for the more expensive one, and that's equal to the most expensive of the meats. I should have gotten half sofritas/half chicken maybe.


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Nutella

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Chinese, extra spicy


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

Beef tacos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Pepperoni mushroom pizza and an IPA


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Omelet


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Some red velvet cookies.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Beef flavoured noodles, I don't think there was very much cow in them though :frown2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken and veggies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cod fish


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oatmeal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

A mango


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Burger King #6 meal


----------



## missamr (Apr 14, 2017)

HOney nut cheerios


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Some pan-fried Trout, and some pasta with butter.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bourbon glazed chicken nuggets


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Spinach and feta cheese pizza.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Banoffee ice cream an hour ago.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/what-was-the-last-thing-you-ate-115877/

Duplicate?







@Silent Memory


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cod fish and veggies


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Lohikaarme said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/what-was-the-last-thing-you-ate-115877/
> 
> Duplicate?
> 
> ...


Thanks.  I have merged them.

--

A piece of M&Ms chocolate, which was last night.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Wild salmon burger, mozzarella wrapped in pepperoni, and some chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Mild Italian Sausages fried by yours truly, and some salad.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

popcorn


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sashimi from Iceland. I was too lazy to make sushi. I don't spend much money on anything, even clothes, but food and technology I make few compromises on.


----------



## prism55 (Jun 3, 2017)

Pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken and veggies


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Cake 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Local grass fed beef burgers on buns with mayo, mustard, and ketchup. That's right, ketchup. ;P It is good quality organic though, and I rarely use it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

There is a good fish restaurant here, it has like a hundred tables and it was full, I ate sauteed calamari, fish cake, crab, cornbread(it goes better with fish than white bread), sesame crusted black bream fish , sea bass fish filled with cheese. Than we drank black tea(which is served free after meal in most restaurants here). 

Than we went to a cafe and I drank Colombia Excelso coffee that came in a french press but it tasted bitter to me like most coffees.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

General Tso's chicken and veggies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Baked beans


----------



## gamerguy13 (Oct 20, 2015)

Scrambled eggs with chopped onions, mushrooms, and cheese.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## lylyroze (Jul 11, 2013)

Pasta


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

A bagel, banana, and tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken and veggies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pringle


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Arby's lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## LilMeRich (Jun 2, 2017)

Chicken & cucumber sandwich


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Tea and a yogurt cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken and veggies


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Organic Philly roll and salmon sashimi...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## gamerguy13 (Oct 20, 2015)

Mind you I'm from the South lol...

Meatballs, sweet potato cornbread, steamed okra, red beans and rice, and steamed spinach.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

gamerguy13 said:


> Mind you I'm from the South lol...
> 
> Meatballs, sweet potato cornbread, steamed okra, red beans and rice, and steamed spinach.


was it homemade? if so i need the recipe for everything you ate lol


----------



## gamerguy13 (Oct 20, 2015)

flyingMint said:


> was it homemade? if so i need the recipe for everything you ate lol


Lol yes it was homemade and very delicious. I cannot give you the recipe because I didn't make it. I'll send you a plate next time though :wink


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

gamerguy13 said:


> Lol yes it was homemade and very delicious. I cannot give you the recipe because I didn't make it. I'll send you a plate next time though :wink


bummer!!! dont forget about that plate though :boogie


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

A 1.5 inch high stack of whole wheat blueberry pancakes.


----------



## gamerguy13 (Oct 20, 2015)

flyingMint said:


> bummer!!! dont forget about that plate though :boogie


LOL definitely!!:grin2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Breakfast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garbanzo beans


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Having pizza for breakfast.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

Spinach and Chicken Stew, homemade and thick.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Philly Cheese Steak. I spent all afternoon making it. It was worth it because it kept my mind off of things and I just got the reward of eating it. Now I'm going to sleep like a baby, I hope.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Hotdogs, greens, and German potato salad


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

A mango. I always get a little high from them.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken and veggies


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Banana bread and tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Root beer


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Grilled corn. Still struggling with the remnants between my teeth 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Grilled buffalo chicken wraps (with blue cheese) and a salad


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Some spicy seafood broth I made using the shells of the shrimp and crab legs that I prepared for sushi earlier.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cod fish and veggies


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Five cheese ravioli, mixed berry mojito.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco salad


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cereal


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Bison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I finally got my blueberry pancakes to come out perfectly. I can see what the missing secret ingredient was now.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## lostx00xsoul (Jan 12, 2012)

Goat samosas


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beans


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Candy. Really good candy. I don't know where my mother gets them, but they are delicious. I'll find out and get myself my own stash. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

Ramen chicken noodles which I haven't had in a while in general or for breakfast.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken and veggies


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Irish oatmeal.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Leftover pizza. Ham and bacon. Still have more for another meal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bourbon glazed chicken and peas


----------



## claustropho (May 17, 2016)

A spoonful of glittery jello.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sushi with a bottle of spicy ginger ale. Perfect replacement for beer.


----------



## tulipz (Jul 8, 2017)

a halloumi burger,, wish it was from nandos tho


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Claussen pickle slices. The kind that are refrigerated


----------



## Jun2786 (Jul 30, 2017)

burger and fries


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Corn Chips


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Hamburger and mac n cheese with onion, tomato, garlic, jalepeno, green pepper, and fortified with hemp protein and coconut oil. Mmm... so good for a bodybuilding food. Especially with a little hot sauce.


----------



## Tanz76 (Nov 6, 2016)

Chocolate :grin2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Coconut water.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yogurt.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dairy free Mexican cheese omelette and a gluten free waffle.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Pez candy. Not from a pez dispenser though


----------



## awake_and_alone (Mar 1, 2012)

My morning coffee...last solid food was macaroni casserole last night.


----------



## inept artist (Sep 9, 2014)

Last thing I ate was actually a delicious mistake. This past sunday I had called the italian deli next to where I work to order a burger with pickles, bacon and a side of fries. The girl did not hear the burger part and the fact that I normally only order fries, wrote down fries with bacon and pickles. I went to pick the food up and everyone was asking why no cheese, I told them I couldn't eat cheese and I like my burgers simple. That's when the owner looked at me and was like uh-oh. He showed me what they made and I had a good chuckle. I will say it was very delicious but the bacon for obvious reasons would not stick to the fries.

Today I am back to work I am going to see if they can make hamburger fries, where they chop up the meat cook it all up and put the meat, pickles and bacon on the fries. It should be deeeeeelicious!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

inept artist said:


> Last thing I ate was actually a delicious mistake. This past sunday I had called the italian deli next to where I work to order a burger with pickles, bacon and a side of fries. The girl did not hear the burger part and the fact that I normally only order fries, wrote down fries with bacon and pickles. I went to pick the food up and everyone was asking why no cheese, I told them I couldn't eat cheese and I like my burgers simple. That's when the owner looked at me and was like uh-oh. He showed me what they made and I had a good chuckle. I will say it was very delicious but the bacon for obvious reasons would not stick to the fries.
> 
> Today I am back to work I am going to see if they can make hamburger fries, where they chop up the meat cook it all up and put the meat, pickles and bacon on the fries. It should be deeeeeelicious!


That's good that everything worked out. Enjoy your hamburger fries if they'll do that.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Had a turkey sandwich


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

A vegetarian protein drink.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## Ayanaka (Aug 23, 2017)

An apple.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

A Bagel.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Tantuni.

Yesternight we ordered in from this place called Egg & Burger, I had Chili Burger, shoestring fries and onion rings. Also I've never been there but I like the design of the place, looks very American, but I don't think we'll eat from there again because it's overpriced and burgers weren't great.


----------



## Anxionaut (Aug 4, 2017)

Chicken sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## Vivian Darkbloom (Aug 26, 2017)

I don't remember.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cooked frozen pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken and veggies


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cod and fries


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

A tv dinner. Stouffers. Fried chicken and mashed potatoes. The chicken was clearly a zombified mass of ground up meat formed into a patty, and there wasn't enough to go around. Pretty good though. I like them tv dinners for their clear nutrition values and ease of use. I was thinking about maybe just eating 7-8 of them a day to get cut.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham and veggies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bagel


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Meatloaf tv dinner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## SPMelly (Jul 29, 2016)

Pizza rolls

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cereal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

4 slices of pizza (half cheese & half pepperoni).


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Chicken and beef burrito, potato wedges.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

A couple pieces of bacon and some tomato slices with sea salt on them. I hope it doesn't kill me, I haven't eaten bacon in a couple of years. I tried to balance out my karma by eating tomatoes with it.


----------



## SPMelly (Jul 29, 2016)

A burrito from Rodrigo's

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chili


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Lentils.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cod fish and peas


----------



## TomCat4680 (Sep 30, 2011)

Most of a pepperoni pizza (I still have some in the fridge for later).


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

iskender kebab(one of my favourite foods)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco salad


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Cookies


----------



## SPMelly (Jul 29, 2016)

Hash browns

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bagel


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Pretzels.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

One of these








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SPMelly (Jul 29, 2016)

Cheese quesadilla 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco salad


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Canned peaches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Buffalo flank steak on black eyed pea and sausage brown rice.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Beef Jerky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

General tso's chicken and sauerkraut


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cereal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cod fish and peas


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Lobster risotto in an expensive hotel called swissotel(thx to my aunt), but it had very little lobster in it and I don't really like risotto so I didn't like it much, still it had this great view:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Almonds.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Corn Chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

A bison taco bowl.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## johnbflipper (Apr 10, 2017)

oatmeal with some peanuts/raspberries/chocolate combo


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

A doughnut


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken and brussel sprouts


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

Just got done with eating fish & fries.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Panda Express


----------



## babybluu (Sep 6, 2017)

corn on the cob


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Chickpea curry rice. First time I made Indian food. Not bad. Not amazing either.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Nachos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

Oxtails & Rice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hot pocket


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Chicken noodle soup and beer. Soul food.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

General tso's chicken and carrots


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Gnocchi


----------



## babybluu (Sep 6, 2017)

pizza rolls


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Candy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ice Cream


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Buffalo mac n cheese. About to have some more for dinner.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Oatmeal w/ almonds and honey.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Corn dominated in butter and a few Porkchops


----------



## Anxionaut (Aug 4, 2017)

Spaghetti


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sandwich


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Cold steak. I can't decide if it's better hot or cold.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

The T8 meal and some triple-layer nachos at Taco Bell.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Birthday cake. The cake part was good but the frosting was kinda fake tasting. They never get the frosting right. Never!


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Çökertme kebab, my mom made it for the first time, it looked and tasted great, this is what it looks like(the white sauce is yogurt):










Then I drank a cup of chai tea and ate a few turkish delight.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ice Cream


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Tomato sandwich and peppers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cod fish and carrots


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Rice with chicken and chickpeas, it's a very popular street food here but we made it at home, then I drank tea with linden and echinacea.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Fresh pistachios.


----------



## AslanMypetLion (Jun 19, 2017)

Fish
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken and sauerkraut


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Sauerkraut sounds good. I havent had it in a long time.


I had nachos.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Almond


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Strawberries


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Cheese quesadilla.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

peanut butter sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Clam chowder


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

Ritz Crackers


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Must have been poop with corn . As that's what came out and you know 
What goes in must come out .


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Chicken nuggets and broccoli


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Pizza and sweet potato fries. So unhealthy. Person above me has reminded me that I have broccoli in the freezer and I should really eat it. Maybe I will for dinner.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Ever since that fav french fries thread i been wanting to eat mcds fries daily.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Well the last thing I ate was beef stew last night. 

I had a banana just now. It is breakfast. The first thing I ate. 
Ha Ha Ha.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Just finished making a bunch of low sodium, 0 sugar, low fat bison jerky. Mmm... I think I'll take this with me on my morning hikes. Basically the perfect bodybuilding food even with high blood pressure when you use coconut aminos instead of soy sauce.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Chocolate chip cookie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Hard boiled eggs, Greek yogurt and a banana


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Chocolate dipped butter cookies for breakfast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Meero (Dec 13, 2011)

Timbits YUMMMM


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Leftovers turned into a Korean bison rice bowl.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken and peas


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Turkey lasagna made from frozen turkey burgers, leftover pizza sauce, lasagna noodles and cheese. It came out way better than I was hoping for.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Wels catfish, it was from a big, 75 kg(165 lbs) fish, it was too fatty, I now read that when wels catfishes are really big, they become too fatty and not recommended.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Crisps


----------



## Slickster001 (Sep 27, 2017)

Ice cream.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banana


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Extreme sour candy cause of that candy thread.lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cod fish and carrots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mexican lasagna


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Veggie chimichanga.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Cilantro lime shrimp, asparagus and an orange.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mexican lasagna


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Nachos


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Milk stout. Hmm... I think I like it. We'll see tomorrow.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Beef taco and taquito from a place called Mex!co.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken and peas


----------



## Seagreens (Aug 23, 2017)

I made some spinach noodle and soy-beef spaghetti. It turned out better than I expected.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

A royal gala apple garnished with peanut butter.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## harmony4850 (Oct 10, 2017)

Chicken Tenders with fries and lots of honey mustard


----------



## laralarson (Oct 8, 2017)

huh said:


> Post the last thing you ate.
> 
> peanut butter and jelly sandwich for me.


I had a chocolate chip cookie


----------



## snarygyder (Oct 6, 2017)

I'm currently eating olives stuffed with garlic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Banana covered with sugar free chocolate nuts cream. Yum!


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Veggie chilli.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Pizza. I swear I'm going to start eating real food again soon. I swear...


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Currently eating the chocolate bar the Rugrats would eat, Reptar Bar. It got re-released and yeah, my tongue is green!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Saltine crackers and hot tea.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Korean ground bison/tofu and rice.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cod fish and peas


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

finallyclosed said:


> Korean ground bison/tofu and rice.


Interesting. Was it actual bison and tofu or was it mock "bison" made of tofu?


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Raspberry Greek yogurt


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

8888 said:


> Interesting. Was it actual bison and tofu or was it mock "bison" made of tofu?


half bison half tofu that I mixed together. It's not the best, kind of a weird texture, but I'm cutting right now.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

finallyclosed said:


> half bison half tofu that I mixed together. It's not the best, kind of a weird texture, but I'm cutting right now.


Oh okay, enjoy the food.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Half a cliff bar.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Bread


----------



## Lauti (Oct 15, 2017)

A Banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken and sauerkraut


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Broccoli Chicken Cheddar Hot Pocket.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Scrambled egg and hash brown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A salad


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

A chocolate frosted donut and a cup of joe.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

An almond


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Fries and chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Homemade nachos


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Turkey burger.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## jellybear (Oct 20, 2017)

Chicken. Not kfc sadly.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Tamales


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Homemade nachos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

General tso's chicken and peas


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Granola.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Wendys Chicken Nuggets, french fries, and Chocolate frosty. (i was craving honey mustard)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken and sauerkraut


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Soups


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Macaroni with a homemade alfredo sauce, with a bit of bacon for flavour, and baked cheese to top it off.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*really bad packaged fish*

how get thin shell off prawns? eat eyes?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cod fish and peas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garbanzo beans


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Broccoli cheese casserole I made, and then some Hershey's chocolate bars.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Langostino Fini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hershey's fun size milk chocolate (6 of them)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Crake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

General tso's chicken and carrots


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

American potato salad, Bud Light, and a sausage & pepperoni hot pocket


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A salad


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

toast with cinnamon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## Slickster001 (Sep 27, 2017)

KFC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

twitchy666 said:


> how get thin shell off prawns? eat eyes?


Ask them to take off their clothes?

Potato


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Granola


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Fried eggs and sausage for breakfast at 11ish. Am thinking of having lunch soon.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hawt Dawg


----------



## Goto (Nov 10, 2017)

Chicken


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Strawberry yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken and green beans


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

a Friggin Jumbo Jack. no one wants o cook today, not even me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## Evelin N (Nov 14, 2017)

A toasted strawberry hot tart


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Toasted seaweed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dark chocolate clusters


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Leftover Olive Garden pasta fagole soup, even better the second day!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

salad, rice, tuna and a reese's cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Torino's pizza rolls and a can of pineapples.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken and green beans


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hot dogs with cheese in the middle topped with ketchup, mayonnaise, mustard, and pickel. Macaroni salad. And some pineapple.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A salad


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cereal


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Today was the Thanksgiving dinner at my office:
fried perch
chicken wings
macaroni & cheese
veggies from a veggie tray
cheesy rice


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Spanish Omelette that I made.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hot sausage braaaaaaaap!!!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

2 Pizza Pops, a glass of milk, and an 8 ounce ginger ale. Just needed to get some calories in, man bulking is difficult.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Banana and tea. I had eaten something else before, but it doesn't count as it's not the last lol.


----------



## 917554 (Nov 21, 2017)

Meatball


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Almond


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

BBQ Potato Chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mexican lasagna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Celery Sticks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turkey with mashed potatoes and gravy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pumpkin pie with vanilla ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken and green beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Sausage rolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken and peas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Chocolate truffles. They were good too.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken and green beans


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Pizza Rolls


----------



## Oceanic815 (Dec 4, 2017)

Potato chips(sour cream & cheddar)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## Candied Peanuts (Oct 23, 2017)

Dates and almonds


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Salad


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ugert


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

Shrimp and Orange Chicken!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Sesame


----------



## acuncic (Dec 3, 2017)

A croissant.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco salad


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

birthday cake

maybe chips & cheese later


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken and peas


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Chilli doritos.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## anxietyconquerer (Dec 11, 2017)

Protein shake and gluten-free tortilla chips. I try to stay away from grain as much as I can.

Maybe its just me but I feel it impacts my anxiety levels.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Kale burger and french fries


----------



## anxietyconquerer (Dec 11, 2017)

Fried rice, tomatoes, fish, and broccoli. Got my protein and healthy carbs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Jalapeno Houmous*

with self-forged carrot dippers better than breadstickers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

I had avocados today too ... but last thing was meat free chicken nuggets and vegetables.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

Grilled chicken, beans and salad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

*Cherry Cordials*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chili and hot dogs


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## whitewestie (Dec 4, 2017)

2 peanut butter fudge cookies

Sent from my T752 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Granola bars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Probably best cookies of the whole country. Must be an expensive franchise because there aren't too many of them, although it's a win, there is always a queue of people to buy them. I ate too many, but I don't feel guilty.

Also, upss for the crappy manicure lol.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Sus y said:


> Probably best cookies of the whole country. Must be an expensive franchise because there aren't too many of them, although it's a win, there is always a queue of people to buy them. I ate too many, but I don't feel guilty.
> 
> Also, upss for the crappy manicure lol.


What's the brand of the cookie?

Been getting a ton of cookies and cards at work for Christmas, customers keep bringing them in as a Thank you. I've been eating a few too many... :S


----------



## Cheezy (Dec 20, 2017)

Tacos


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Excaliber said:


> What's the brand of the cookie?
> 
> Been getting a ton of cookies and cards at work for Christmas, customers keep bringing them in as a Thank you. I've been eating a few too many... :S


Nice!! I had to pay also do the respective queue for mines, can't complain tho :b. It's a local brand, they made them there and sell right out of the oven .

I also got a brownie but will have it tomorrow, if can handle to wait :afr :b


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Chicklate milks


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Sus y said:


> Nice!! I had to pay also do the respective queue for mines, can't complain tho :b. It's a local brand, they made them there and sell right out of the oven .
> 
> I also got a brownie but will have it tomorrow, if can handle to wait :afr :b


Yumm that's the best when they are made fresh! There is a small bakery nearby my work that is really good, make everything from scratch and its fresh, so good when you get warm brownies, cookies or cakes 

I need to slow down on the sweets too... so many temptations this time of year...


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Excaliber said:


> Yumm that's the best when they are made fresh! There is a small bakery nearby my work that is really good, make everything from scratch and its fresh, so good when you get warm brownies, cookies or cakes
> 
> I need to slow down on the sweets too... so many temptations this time of year...


I actually rather have my brownies cold, I don't know why yet, but I'm more of a cold desserts/drinks person, maybe it's the heat around?, I also wait for the cookies not to be hot or put them in the fridge if are home made, but I like that they are so fresh, soft and crispy at the same time. :banana


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Sus y said:


> I actually rather have my brownies cold, I don't know why yet, but I'm more of a cold desserts/drinks person, maybe it's the heat around?, I also wait for the cookies not to be hot or put them in the fridge if are home made, but I like that they are so fresh, soft and crispy at the same time. :banana


Haha possibly true! Come to Canada, its cold now so its nice getting something warm! You can feel it. But I understand, there certainly are desserts best cold.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Excaliber said:


> Haha possibly true! Come to Canada, its cold now so its nice getting something warm! You can feel it. But I understand, there certainly are desserts best cold.


I don't know why I keep thinking you are from Europe and that English is your second language (I'm not implying that your English is bad lol, not at all), but I keep having this idea. :um I'll try to remember you are from Canada :b


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Sus y said:


> I don't know why I keep thinking you are from Europe and that English is your second language (I'm not implying that your English is bad lol, not at all), but I keep having this idea. :um I'll try to remember you are from Canada :b


Lol No problem, actually technically English is my second language, I'm from the Netherlands, though I should know English better by now. Probably the their-there-etc that makes it look that way :grin2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## anxietyconquerer (Dec 11, 2017)

Subway. Italian BMT. Everything. Southwest steak sauce and mustard. Salt and pepper.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lobster bisque.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham with mashed potatoes and gravy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

whopper from burger king. :fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Cheese and crackers.


----------



## Health (Mar 16, 2015)

I literally just finished eating skinless chicken thighs, roasted sweet potato and roasted asparagus.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Chocolate, peanuts, half of a donut, cookie. All in all, a well balanced diet.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

French vanilla ice cream


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Subway 6-inch steak and cheese with provolone, spinach, banana peppers, and ranch sauce.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cereal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## BigWorldSmallGirl (Dec 26, 2017)

My Grans homemade lentil soup
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myProblems (Dec 26, 2017)

Spanish omelette sandwich, gazpacho and yogurt.


----------



## Evelin N (Nov 14, 2017)

Pesto pasta with turkey and mackerel accompanied with a side salad and crusty olive bread.


----------



## msanangelo (Dec 22, 2017)

Velveeta 1-Minute Mac and Cheese. nom


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

Chocolate and before that a tasty salad


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Meatloaf, mashed potatoes, chili


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## anxietyconquerer (Dec 11, 2017)

Noodle soup with dumpings, broccoli, beef and lettuce


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Chicken.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

PBJ and a banana.


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

3 Oranges and a banana but I’m craving BK really bad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camokay (Dec 10, 2017)

Chocolate
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Veggie straws with sea salt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Crackers w/cheese


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Steak. :3


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Cherry chocolate chip soy ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey BBQ chicken strips with green beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham and a sweet potato


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

Sopez


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

Ham and Swiss Lunchable


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken and peas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Homemade nachos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## Profound (Jun 28, 2015)

pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Homemade nachos


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Pizza


----------



## Denob (Oct 4, 2015)

Roast beef


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Pizza


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

A teacake. The chocolate was gross though. Eugh.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Cereal


----------



## quietRiot10 (Jan 25, 2016)

PB and J sandwich.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

General Tso's chicken and peas


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

A coookie...More than one coookie...


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Pancakes.


----------



## Rhythmbat (Jan 6, 2018)

madalena.

is like cupcake without the frosting.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A salad


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Chili.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

my payslip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

A vegan veggie burger


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Pineapple


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sandwich


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Fried egg sandwich and a cup of cawfee


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Dinner (Chicken and rice).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## quietRiot10 (Jan 25, 2016)

Crisps (sweet chili)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dates


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Carrots


----------



## quietRiot10 (Jan 25, 2016)

Ready Brek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

Boars head Roasted Garlic Hummus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken and spinach


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raisins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I had some Chinese takeout... the veggies were tasty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Mixed Nuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

General Tso's chicken and peas


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Am preparing macaroni & cheese & hotdogs for dinner. (need an ingredient for the 'real' dish I'm making)

Not counting that, honey nuts.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Uncrustable


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## goaldigger (Jan 30, 2018)

Cheerios


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Blueberry weed (I pulled my back muscle again).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I made some cinnamon glazed donuts from scratch. I almost passed out from eating them since I don't really eat sugar.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Panda Express.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cod fish and peas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bred


----------



## quietRiot10 (Jan 25, 2016)

Peanuts


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Turkey and stuffing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken and sauerkraut


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I also had three cups of coffee and man am I sufferin'!


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Pork chops with Italian dressing, and canned mixed vegetables. Very good


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Homemade nachos


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Banana and a brownie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nanan


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Homemade nachos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken and spinach


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Grilled ham & swiss sandwich


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Pancakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Chipotle chicken sandwich with fries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham and sweet potato


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Chicken wings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Chicken nuggets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Jerk chicken with rice & Jamaican patties


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cereal


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Orange
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

General Tso's chicken and spinach


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cereal


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hostess Ding Dong


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Scrambled eggs


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Mushroom burger and some fries.


----------



## InIsrahell (Jan 29, 2018)

Bearyfluffy said:


> Mushroom burger and some fries.


 sounds vegan, yummy .

Rice milk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cereal


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

chocolate malt-o-meal with peanut butter


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

tomato omelette

Sent using Tapatalk because SAS post limit is utterly stupid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Raisin Bran.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Some mac n cheese that I left on the stove for too long and ended up with the consistency of mashed potatoes n cheese.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Sandwiches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken and green beans


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Spaghetti with soy sauce, chilli, and mixed herbs


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banana


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Flapjack.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken and spinach


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Chicken wings


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Homemade jambalaya, mmm....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cod fish and spinach


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Turkey burger.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## Losti (Aug 23, 2012)

1 tablespoon PB mixed with 1 crushed banana, 2 bricks of crushed oats & skim milk
1 tin of tuna.

Woke up late and was trying to be boringly healthy.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cereal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken and peas


----------



## MTFHR (Mar 6, 2018)

a rotten strawberry. spat it obviously.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Quiet as a moth (Apr 1, 2013)

Baked potato


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Chocolate


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

Slushie!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Pizza.


----------



## staypresent17 (Mar 7, 2018)

An orange. Wish it was more exciting than that. But an orange.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Potato Salad


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ham sandwich


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

A dog biscuit (wasn't that bad tbh)


----------



## InIsrahell (Jan 29, 2018)

Quinoa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## ephemeral skies (Jan 5, 2017)

Broccoli and cheddar soup


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Veggie sub.


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

Beans ^^


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Four eggs! 1.5 yolks and the rest were just the whites all on a whole wheat bagel thin with Miracle Whip.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cereal


----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)

pizza


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Cake made by me.


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

cereal


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

Chinese meal - fryed noodles with chicken and veggies. It was Deliciousssssso!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken and sauerkraut


----------



## Eyoga888 (Feb 17, 2018)

a scone.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cod fish and spinach


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Bratwurst, Red Cabbage, Hot Potato Salad.


----------



## Kyabe (Mar 8, 2018)

H2o & a salad


----------



## SocialVegan (Mar 12, 2018)

Steamed brown rice w/veggies and chicken breast sauteed in homemade sweet & spicy sauce


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

SocialVegan said:


> Steamed brown rice w/veggies and chicken breast sauteed in homemade sweet & spicy sauce


I didn't know chicken was considered vegan.

Salmon sashimi.


----------



## SocialVegan (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm not an actual vegan, just a social vegan, I avoid meet (pun intended).


----------



## SocialVegan (Mar 12, 2018)

Love salmon sashimi btw.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

SocialVegan said:


> I'm not an actual vegan, just a social vegan, I avoid meet (pun intended).


Ah, I see. LOL


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## plankton5165 (Mar 12, 2018)

Pizza.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Chocolate covered cherries. :yes


----------



## SocialVegan (Mar 12, 2018)

Cooked brown rice, quinoa, lentils, beans and veggies with some avocado, lime juice and hot sauce.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Homemade sushi flavor salmon jerky. And whiskey.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken and green beans


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Granola bars (2)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

Chili


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

In-N-Out Burger


----------



## Overcast (May 4, 2016)

Oatmeal


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

potato salad


----------



## rmb1990 (Jan 16, 2015)

Snicker pods. 🤤


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Fruit


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Wok & Grill platter of spicy chicken, fried rice, and vegetables.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Probably some toothpaste.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A roast beef sammich


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Toost and chocolate milk


----------



## Overcast (May 4, 2016)

Beer and pizza.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Hard boiled eggs & boiled yams with vegetable stew


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

an avocado sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## cak (Oct 22, 2012)

Corn Flakes or Frosted Flakes.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

chickpea puffs


----------



## Eyoga888 (Feb 17, 2018)

huh said:


> Post the last thing you ate.
> 
> peanut butter and jelly sandwich for me.


chicken soup - i put chickpeas in it too and dipped bread in it.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Easy over eggs on toast with sauteed spinach.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Korean ground beef and rice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken and carrots


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Clif bar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cashews


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Chicken salad croissant and rigatoni pasta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Banana and orange juice.


----------



## DrKitty (Oct 11, 2014)

Rice :]


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

DrKitty said:


> Rice :]


Odd that you only have 20 posts, yet your name seems so familiar to me.


----------



## DrKitty (Oct 11, 2014)

@Karsten Your name looks really familiar too. XD


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

a piece of toast


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Corndawg


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Broccoli soup and a grilled cheese and corn


----------



## Venus444 (Mar 21, 2018)

2 scrambled eggs with lots of scallions, 3 cups of arugula, 1 sugar free grain free sausage, a cup of almond milk, and a toasted GF tapioca roll with avocado and purple cabbage.... ;|


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Chicken and potatoes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mexican lasagna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Peanut Butter Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

General Tso Chicken and Fried Rice


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Peanut chocolate bar


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Dark chocolate peanut butter cup.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken and spinach


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

waffles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Peanut Butta Oatmeal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cod fish and green beans


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Coffee


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Huge BBQ burger, baked beans, and a Blue Moon


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Clif Bar


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Chocolate again!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Lasagna.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

One of those sports drinks with vitamins and electrolytes and such...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

A cup of oatmeal and half a bagel this morning. I don't really have much of an appetite these days.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Tacos


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Grilled cheese sandwich and tomato soup.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Clif Bar


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Fried fish, Mac n cheese


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Tortilla chips and salsa


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cereal


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Easy over eggs with a bit of ham, spinach, onion and cilantro.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

A microwaveable chicken pot pie. 1/4 cup of peanuts.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

peanuts


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Taco Bell XXL beef burrito, that was my Taco Bell for the year!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Miso udon soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

Tater tot caserole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

General Tso's chicken and spinach


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Cheese sandwich on egg bread.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Beer.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Watah


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Fruit salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco salad


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Marinated chicken, black beans and rice with onion, corn and green beans.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Subway steak sandwich with pepperjack, banana peppers, and sriracha. I didn't ask for double meat (and told the cashier so) but the guy making my sandwich gave it to me, and came over and changed what the cashier had entered. I was charged over a dollar more. Damn foreigners.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Vanilla ice cream


----------



## Lyddie (Aug 19, 2016)

A Vegemite and cheese sandwich


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

2 peanut butter and jelly sandwiches and a can of beer that's been in the fridge since new years


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

General Tso's chicken and spinach


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

A burger.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Chili.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

leftover chimi churi chicken bowl. its soooooooooooo good


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## MonkeyMan213 (Apr 11, 2018)

Gummy Bears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ice cream.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I had a bean burrito in honor of someone here


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Some clam chowder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

Leftover Korean fried chicken, salad, and diet Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Almonds


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Reese cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cod fish and carrots


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Pastrami burger.


----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)

bacon cheeseburger and steak


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Pudding!


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

fraustid manay whets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Pasta


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Granola bar.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

A whole large pizza by myself.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Guava bread with tea. Guava bread isn't my fav but that's what I got :b.

I'm not sure if guava bread is known where you are from, so there is a pic of some similar look like ones.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Ginger dark chocolate bar. Bleh. Never again.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

General Tso's chicken and spinach


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Honey on slices of tiger bread. ****, it was tasty.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

A "silly fake and cheese" sandwich, i.e. a Philly steak and cheese made with that machine extruded red slime known as Steak-umm.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Leftover pasta. Yum.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Korean BBQ sauce ribs.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

chocolate


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Chocolate digestives.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Sort kind of homemade pizza (but not exactly pizza lol, almost hehe), also had for the first time a juice of a fruit that is called either averrhoa carambola or starfruit in English and averrhoa estrella, carambolera, carambola, membrillo torombolo, chiramelo, miramelo, tamarindo chino, tamarindo culí, árbol del pepino, fruta china or starambolo in Spanish, so many names! :O I liked it


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Carrot


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Peanut butter sandwich.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Just some Chips. So many PB&J people. LOL!


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

Rice, smoked salmon, and grilled asparagus.


----------



## abhinandan (Nov 4, 2013)

Ready to eat Parathas-- a kind of Indian bread stuffed with some veggies and kind of Indian cheese called paneer.....and some strawberry ice cream....man I love American ice creams....so much variety you have here...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

a cereal bar


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Homemade soup!


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Some beef snack bites.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

My little cousin's chicken nuggets.
Ha Ha Ha: D : D : D


----------



## Slacker (Apr 30, 2017)

Chicken Fajitas. oh yeah!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

Rice with spinach and katsuobushi. (dried fish flakes)


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Chicken liver


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

cottage cheese


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Baked cookies: )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice cream


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Spicy chili. Homemade.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hostess Ding Dong


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken and spinach


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## AlisaSnow (May 3, 2018)

Egg and apple


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Honey peanut butter sandwich. Not too bad.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

LOL! So much peanut butter and sandwiches! 

Chocolate almonds, and they were pretty good.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

GeomTech said:


> LOL! So much peanut butter and sandwiches!
> 
> Chocolate almonds, and they were pretty good.


I'm brokeass!


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)

Wanderlust26 said:


> Honey peanut butter sandwich. Not too bad.


Ah, I see you like that combination as well, you get internet points for that one.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Pizza


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

LightUpTheAzureSky said:


> Ah, I see you like that combination as well, you get internet points for that one.


Sweet. 8)


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Nachos


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Bananas.

@Wanderlust26Have you tried peanut butter + banana + honey sandwiches? Maybe sprinkle a bit of cinnamon inside of there as well (yum yum!). Oh, or peanut butter + molasses sandwiches (meh, in my opinion). Or maybe fry the bananas and put them in the sandwich or something.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

salmon


----------



## Psychoelle (Aug 24, 2016)

Apple turnover! <3 So yummy!


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

GeomTech said:


> Bananas.
> 
> @*Wanderlust26* Have you tried peanut butter + banana + honey sandwiches? Maybe sprinkle a bit of cinnamon inside of there as well (yum yum!). Oh, or peanut butter + molasses sandwiches (meh, in my opinion). Or maybe fry the bananas and put them in the sandwich or something.


Adding banana and honey sounds like too much sweetness even for me! But I would like to try banana with peanut butter one day. I've never had it with molasses but I'm not a fan of it so I won't be trying that. Interesting suggestions though. :3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Chicken with rice and veggies.


----------



## Slacker (Apr 30, 2017)

Wanderlust26 said:


> Chicken with rice and veggies.


Ditto


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Pizza + salad.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hot fudge sundae made with moosetracks ice cream


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Fried eggs and breaded chicken.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Slice of bread.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Serial


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Pistachio


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

Popsicle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken and green beans


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Chocolate pudds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blackberries


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Mediocre pie + ice cream


----------



## BorisA (May 9, 2018)

sandwich


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Chocolate cake


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

2 eggs over medium


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

a bagel


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

toffee muller light yoghurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco salad


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

i ate a chilli dog and some weird lychee candy i bought off of amazon, not very good.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Turkey bacon burger and onion rings. Burger was surprising delicious!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cod fish and peas


----------



## Epitome (Jan 29, 2014)

Hamburger and curly fries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco salad


----------



## bdsmith4242 (May 12, 2018)

Fun question  Had some thai food... tried to be tough and kick up the spice. Bad move on my part :/


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

cantaloupe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bourbon chicken and spinach


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Oats and berries man oats and berries.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Some snack mix or something


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Sandwich with bell pepper sauce and some stuff veggie kind made that I was supposed to cook, not so sure if I did well :um with coffee, was planning to have it with a glass of wine because breakfast means nothing in my mind, tho I couldn't open the bottle, didn't know where the stuff to open them (what's the name of that stuff in English?) was left this Sunday


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Sus y said:


> Sandwich with bell pepper sauce and some stuff veggie kind made that I was supposed to cook, not so sure if I did well  with coffee, was planning to have it with a glass of wine because breakfast means nothing in my mind, tho I couldn't open the bottle, didn't know where the stuff to open them (what's the name of that stuff in English?) was left this Sunday


Cork screw. No pun intended. Or did I.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Rebootplease said:


> Cork screw. No pun intended. Or did I.


Thank you!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Chocolate covered almonds.... AGAIN!!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Celery Sticks with a cup of ranch


----------



## rociomorel (May 4, 2018)

waffles and eggs


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Peanuts. Im gonna be starving later. Nothing left.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ice Cream Sandwich, wasn't very good, bland


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Miso soup


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Some nacho cheese, by itself.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Vegetable-flavored noodle


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

rice cakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken and spinach


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Rice with mixed veggies and an egg.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Symphony chocolate bar.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Forgot what it was called; but essentially, veggies + really good pork meat + soup + sweet potato desert of somekind. Overall, a good meal in my opinion.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I have been working and working out pretty hard of late, so I just gobbled down an entire pizza- one of those ready made bakery crusts with pizza sauce and hot peppers. I felt famished but will probably regret it later.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

soup + really good salad + chahan.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Chicken wings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken and peas


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Grapefruit


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

2 bananas


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

grapes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cod fish and green beans


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Pizza


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

cheerios. Come to think of it I haven't eaten since this morning :lol


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Soy meat in a sandwich. :um I shouldn't have listened when my sister said the meat needed more salt.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Sus y said:


> Soy meat in a sandwich. :um I shouldn't have listened when my sister said the meat needed more salt.


Is your sister trying to get you to go vegan?


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Suchness said:


> Is your sister trying to get you to go vegan?


No, I just had it and cook it, but I don't like to taste the food while I cook, so I asked her to try it and she said it needed more salt. I'm guessing you aren't vegetarian or near it. Are you? I'm not tho, but I have tried before, now I'm eating whatever I have/can/or is ready for me to eat.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Sus y said:


> No, I just had it and cook it, but I don't like to taste the food while I cook, so I asked her to try it and she said it needed more salt. I'm guessing you aren't vegetarian or near it. Are you? I'm not tho, but I have tried before, now I'm eating whatever I have/can/or is ready for me to eat.


Ive been vegan for a few years.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Suchness said:


> Ive been vegan for a few years.


Interesting! I thought you mean she was dragging me in a bad direction lol, one can read so bad things online, especially me > haha.

Do you eat soy meat? I wonder if I can feed my nephew and niece with it, they turned 5 and 4 years old (a couple of months ago), I was told once that it's heavy for the stomach to digest, so I'm not sure, didn't search if it was true.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Sus y said:


> Interesting! I thought you mean she was dragging me in a bad direction lol, one can read so bad things online, especially me > haha.
> 
> Do you eat soy meat? I wonder if I can feed my nephew and niece with it, they turned 5 and 4 years old (a couple of months ago), I was told once that it's heavy for the stomach to digest, so I'm not sure, didn't search if it was true.


My bad, I have a bad habit of being sarcastic online when its hard to tell. I eat soy meat but I like to get more whole foods so I eat more tofu and tempeh instead of the processed soy meat products. Whole foods are of course better than processed products. 
Soy has that stuff that makes estrogen go up but you need to consume a lot of it for that to happen so a few servings a day is fine like 400-500 grams.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Grand said:


> Veggie sandwich.


Another vegan?


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

Matcha green tea ice cream.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Suchness said:


> My bad, I have a bad habit of being sarcastic online when its hard to tell. I eat soy meat but I like to get more whole foods so I eat more tofu and tempeh instead of the processed soy meat products. Whole foods are of course better than processed products.
> Soy has that stuff that makes estrogen go up but you need to consume a lot of it for that to happen so a few servings a day is fine like 400-500 grams.


I told that in a forum I was a member and a user told me I was talking nonsense, apparently there are new researches that say it's not true, but I don't know, not too many years ago I saw a tv show in which a nutritionist told a guy his sperm count was low and that he was not able to make babies because he eats too many soy products. I like salads a lot but I cannot eat them every time, plus they are equally expensive than processed food and I need to focus on economizing also, as I said before, to focus on eating whatever I have/can have.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Grand said:


> Vegetarian. I know most vegans would hate me.
> 
> It's really easy not eating meat, but milk and eggs are in everything. I also like cheese. x_x I love almond/coconut milk & yogurt and veggie burgers though. I make the best sweet potato black bean burgers. ♡ And BBQ tofu... yes.


I already hate you. Nah just joking. You can get there. When I was vegetarian I thought giving up eggs and dairy was the hardest thing but after I did I realised how easy it is. Do some research on the negative health consequences of eggs and dairy and egg and dairy farms.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Sus y said:


> I told that in a forum I was a member and a user told me I was talking nonsense, apparently there are new researches that say it's not true, but I don't know, not too many years ago I saw a tv show in which a nutritionist told a guy his sperm count was low and that he was not able to make babies because he eats too many soy products. I like salads a lot but I cannot eat them every time, plus they are equally expensive than processed food and I need to focus on economizing also, as I said before, to focus on eating whatever I have/can have.


Im no expert but there is a great channel on YouTube called NutritionFacts.org and they talked about it. As long as you dont eat a lot of it youll be fine. Salad can be expensive but it depends where you shop. Grains, potatoes, beans and lentils are cheap.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Suchness said:


> Im no expert but there is a great channel on YouTube called NutritionFacts.org and they talked about it. As long as you dont eat a lot of it youll be fine. Salad can be expensive but it depends where you shop. Grains, potatoes, beans and lentils are cheap.


Not where I am from, grains are freaking expensive! Well, everything lol, but grains a lot more. Oh! thanks for the info, I'll check it.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Grand said:


> I've done research, so I get why some vegans hate vegetarians. I'm more led by the emotional reasons and animal welfare, honestly.
> 
> My whole family eats meat and thinks I'm weird.
> 
> ...


I did it mostly for the animals and environment.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Banana


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Suchness said:


> I did it mostly for the animals and environment.


That was the last thing you ate? :sus


----------



## MorganMelancholy (May 29, 2018)

Crunchy nut cereal and a good ol' cup of tea :grin2:


----------



## mockingsponge (May 27, 2018)

Rainbow sherbet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cereal


----------



## stonesliver (Jun 2, 2018)

Mac n cheese and chili cheese fritos for dinner


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

a fried squirrel that I shot in my attic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Tortilla chips and jalapeno cilantro hummus. Yum.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Cup ramen


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Hibachi chicken + shrimp, fried rice, some gyoza, miso soup, and salad. Good meal!


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Toast with mayo, avocado, and eggs.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken and peas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Quarter of an English cucumber, an apple, a banana, and a red bell pepper with a tall glass of cold water.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

jolly rancher sucker, probably almost half the bag by now


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos


----------



## Shy Ostrich (Jun 24, 2017)

pistachios!


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Chicken wings


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Gummy bears


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Spicy chips!


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Wanderlust26 said:


> Gummy bears


I'll trade you some of my pizza for some of your gummy bears? 0


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Mabel Pines said:


> I'll trade you some of my pizza for some of your gummy bears? 0


I just finished eating the package. Maybe next time.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Wanderlust26 said:


> I just finished eating the package. Maybe next time.


Did you deep-fry it first? It tastes better that way.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Mabel Pines said:


> Did you deep-fry it first? It tastes better that way.


OMG....


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Shereal


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Ramen noodles with chives and 2 fried eggs.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Dolmas


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Cake


----------



## irum (Oct 27, 2016)

sandwich


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Rice with pudding but not rice pudding.


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

Pineapple chunks.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Some protein bar thingy. Not too bad.


----------



## Random person (May 5, 2018)

A baked sweet potato


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Soup + fish + veggie medley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mixed nuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken and green beans


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Salted caramel brownie.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

strawberries


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Porridge (Oatmeal for you yanks)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Chocolate Chip Cookies


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Pork tenderloins and roasted cauliflower


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Wanderlust26 said:


> Pork tenderloins and roasted cauliflower


Did you cook them yourself, if I may ask?


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Chicken with rice


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Mabel Pines said:


> Did you cook them yourself, if I may ask?


My boyfriend cooked the pork, I did the cauliflower.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Tonjiru + takikome gohan (rice) + 1 or 2 chicken tenders + a few protein bars. Good meal.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mixed nuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Roast beef and cheese


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

ranch doritos


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Chowder fries


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Frozen Pizza!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banana


----------



## hateliving (Jun 12, 2018)

pineapple


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Sushi + gyoza + bibimbap. Pretty good stuff.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Sushi once again + soba + 3 daifukumochi. Ah... Great stuff!


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Not enough, lol.

Some fish and spaghet!


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Miso ramen


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Wanderlust26 said:


> Miso ramen


YUM! Better than shio ramen imo.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

GeomTech said:


> YUM! Better than shio ramen imo.


Yeah, when it's made right. lol I don't have much in the fridge so I just added a soft boiled egg to it.

I've never tried shio ramen. What's in it?


----------



## Shy Ostrich (Jun 24, 2017)

Beef Patty, a bit too spicy for my liking, so I only ate half.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Wanderlust26 said:


> Yeah, when it's made right. lol I don't have much in the fridge so I just added a soft boiled egg to it.
> 
> I've never tried shio ramen. What's in it?


It's based on salt (it's just called that even though ramen itself is super salty). Most generic type / flavor type of ramen imo. I guess proxy for "normal" ramen or something. There's also shoyu ramen (soy sauce based ramen); and I think it was ok-ish; but I liked the miso ramen the best.


----------



## Not Human (Apr 1, 2018)

Parfait.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken and spinach


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Chicken tender + fries + salad + cherry pie and ice cream + some bread. Not bad.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A salad with white beans and mushrooms


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Coffee cakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mexican lasagna


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Fake chicken patty


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Potato chips. Oh, yes.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Pizza!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Chicken w/ basil + fried calamari + spring roll. Meh.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mexican lasagna


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

Cherries


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Roasted potatoes, bacon and eggs.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Tic Tac


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Toasts with avocado


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Doritos


----------



## Potter_Logic_Yep (Jun 24, 2018)

Extremely salty chicken strips and fries


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Granola.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Potatoes. I live up to my name


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken and peas


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Fish w/ veggies + salad + Kusa Mochi! Pretty good!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Banana


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

a slice of pizza


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> a slice of pizza


What was the topping or toppings?


----------



## trulietrice (Jun 29, 2018)

Cereal with almond milk.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Vanilla ice cream


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Chocolate biscuit


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Roasted lamb head coz we were feeling adventurous, we didn't like it and it was hard to debone, brain had a soft, squishy texture and tongue had a little bit of a tonguey texture like human tongue, my bro only tasted a little bit of cheek, we gave some of the bad parts to our cat but he threw up(but he throws up often when he eats human food except for certain things).


----------



## Aliv6262 (Feb 20, 2018)

Brown rice chips with pepper


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ice cream.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## BlackHorse (Jun 4, 2017)

Granola bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken and peas


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Toffee chocolate bar


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Fried Chicken!


...I had a craving lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

Matcha ice cream


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

^Yum! In fact, it's one of my favorite ice cream flavors! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Some protein bar thingy. Not too bad in taste.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Pasta with lamb meatballs.


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

Egg noodles with olive oil and grated cheese


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

~ Salmon 
~ Chips
~ Supreme pizza 

Yeah that was dinner lol


----------



## BlackHorse (Jun 4, 2017)

Last supper:

An olive.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Rice with mixed vegetables and chicken drumstick.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## fantaspaceunicornz (Jun 30, 2018)

Rice cracker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Toast with butter and oregano.


----------



## girlyone1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Tamale


----------



## cryptidsupreme (Apr 6, 2018)

fish sticks


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken and spinach


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

Bowl of cherries


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

An ice cold mango pineapple smoothie. It tastes sooo good in this scorching heat.


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

cinnamon toast crunch =P


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Some crappy spaghetti


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

a bitter avocado chicken salad (I don't like avocado, but I don't think that's what made it bitter)


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

Seafood paella


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

a rice cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham and sweet potato


----------



## girlyone1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Spring rolls and rice.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Chipotle southwest steak & cheese wrap and a peanut butter cookie.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

KFC chicken, mashed potatoes, coleslaw, and biscuit with; with my family.


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Watermelon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken and green beans


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Grapes


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Tortilla chips and cilantro jalapeno hummus.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Yogurt and a bowl of cheerios.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Cupcake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## Gerard1 (Jul 19, 2018)

Nuts with Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

a salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos


----------



## mgra (Jul 5, 2018)

Welch's Fruit Snacks! I eat them way too much these days.


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

McMuffin


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Steak, potatoes, and carrots.


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Almonds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Too much watermelon


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

spinach


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A salad


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Bread


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Hot Cross Bun


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

chicken nuggs :whyyyyyy did i do it:


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

cashews


----------



## BWV988 (Jul 19, 2018)

Almonds


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

an orange


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

chocolate pizza


----------



## lostgirl20121 (Jun 8, 2018)

PB and J


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

^me too


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

popcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cod fish and peas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Teriyaki chicken with white rice.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken and peas


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Beef brisket sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Green grapes


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

blueberries


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

TinyFlutter said:


> Veggie burger with a side of sweet potatoes and green beans.


that sounds really good 

better than an entire bag of blue corn tortilla chips and homemade guacamole. :eyes :squeeze


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

grilled chicken strips, green beans & potatoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Buffalo Chicken Sandwich and cheetos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Chips


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Salted Caramel Brownie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Pepper turkey sandwich with sharp cheddar cheese on wheat


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Beef merlot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Hunan beef


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

tuna salad


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Turkey club sandwich and onion rings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken and peas


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Ceviche


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Baked 🅱otato.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A salad


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Chilli beans, mmmm wholefoods.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Mongolian Beef. Sneaky dog ate my egg roll.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

a banana.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Beef merlot


----------



## lenard (Aug 10, 2018)

Nothing yet this morning.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco salad


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

pork pelmeni


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I ate so much that I can't even remember what the last thing was


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Chicken


----------



## Clergymoomin (Aug 12, 2018)

A can of Coors light and 2 boiled eggs that went out of date over a week ago


----------



## Clergymoomin (Aug 12, 2018)

Was it fried, grilled or baked?


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Watermelon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken and peas


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Chocolate


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

A Pound of cherries. Give me the runs but so worth it


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Hatch chile apple pie


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ekardy said:


> Hatch chile apple pie


I have never had that but it sounds delicious!! It's hatch chile season right? I love those chiles...in my tacos and on a burger. We used to sell those pies at the bakery I worked in years ago during the chile season. I never tried one though. Produce dept made fresh jalapeño jams and I've tried a sweet hatch chile spread on bread before I liked though.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I have never had that but it sounds delicious!! It's hatch chile season right? I love those chiles...in my tacos and on a burger. We used to sell those pies at the bakery I worked in years ago during the chile season. I never tried one though. Produce dept made fresh jalapeño jams and I've tried a sweet hatch chile spread on bread before I liked though.


It is! It was my first time trying hatch chile and my first apple pie, now I'm officially hooked on them both. That lady had me buying a hatch apple pie and a batch of hatch peppers lol


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ekardy said:


> It is! It was my first time trying hatch chile and my first apple pie, now I'm officially hooked on them both. That lady had me buying a hatch apple pie and a batch of hatch peppers lol


Haha I swear you try it once and you're hooked. Something in those peppers!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Chocolate again ofc


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Baby carrots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Cherry-Vanilla Dr. Pepper from Burger King.


----------



## Peaceislove (Nov 3, 2015)

philly steak


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Salt and vinegar pringles.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Casino buffet:
Pot stickers
Ham
Fish
Meatball
Green beans
Lo mein
Sesame chicken
Sweet n sour chicken
Banana peanut butter cheesecake
Cup cake
Gelato
Brussel sprouts
Mac n cheese
Gnocchi
Greek pasta salad
Crab roll
Fried rice
Baked beans
Corn bread
Pepsi
Cranberry juice
Sierra mist
Coffee

Made an absolute pig of myself and I don't think I need to eat for three days.
But the challenge when you go into a buffet is to get your money worth. 
Did I?
Doubt it but I tried.


----------



## grapesodagirl (Aug 12, 2018)

i'm not fancy, i ate a stale piece of bread


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

One bite of chocolate cake


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

PB&J


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken and carrots


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

an egg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mexican lasagna


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Cheese with crackers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cod fish and peas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mexican lasagna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken and green beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mixed nuts


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Fríes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Jolly Rancher candy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pork chops and sweet potatoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

cheese quesadilla


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Salami and crackers. Mmmm.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Spicy Thai salad.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

spinach


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Chocolate


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Peaches and yogurt.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

A chunk of marble cheese. Now sipping coffee.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mixed nuts


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Hummus chips.


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

Chocolate Oreo thins .... Git a sample in the super market 🤡😀😀😀


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## kikoni (Sep 10, 2018)

Vanilla yogurt ✌


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

Blackberries


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Oven roasted almonds with sea salt, and frozen strawberries. I've been averse to "real food" lately, but now I'm starving, so in a few minutes it'll be a Chipotle carnitas burrito bowl. Just typing this is making me hungrier.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken and peas


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Cheerios.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sugar Cookies


----------



## RightInTheFeels9 (Jun 12, 2017)

Chicken and beans with diced pineapple.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## Kennysoul (Sep 10, 2018)

Rice


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Maltesers.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Kennysoul (Sep 10, 2018)

Italian sub


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mixed nuts


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

lentils


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A salad


----------



## 968735 (Jul 19, 2018)

Chinese food


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

just made stirfry and rice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cod fish and carrots


----------



## Kennysoul (Sep 10, 2018)

Pancakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco salad


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A can of ice cold Coke. Very refreshing on a hot day.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Cadbury buttons


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Peanut and butter and honey toast with red wine.


----------



## Everlily (Sep 14, 2018)

Toffee, I'm bad!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

tuna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mixed nuts


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

onion rings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco salad


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Caramel apple.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nothing. Haven't eaten yet today.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

Vanilla ice cream (still eating ;-P)


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

salmon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## thomassusan322 (Aug 13, 2018)

Spaghetti


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Shredded wheat and a multi-vitamin. Been tired all week so hoping if I start taking vitamins again it'll help with the tiredness.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*What I must eat every day*

Trifle

did like cheesecake but is the highest calorie kJ so now only trifle. never choc any more

that is really boring

if I had a really important thing with my keyboard (I did all my good career) it wouldn't be boring


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Hillshire sausage with rice.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Chocolate-covered Cinnamon Bears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Coffee and ice cream for breakfast.


----------



## wombatfever (Sep 18, 2018)

Coconut curry and rice. First time cooking dinner in weeks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken and sauerkraut


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mixed nuts


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Coca-Cola


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

a banana


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

daifuku (mocha with anko)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken and broccoli


----------



## Kennysoul (Sep 10, 2018)

Shrimp 🍤 pad Thai


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Two slices of bread with butter and pimento cheese

Peach yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A salad


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Cheese danish


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## Kennysoul (Sep 10, 2018)

Caramel corn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Orange juice.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Baked Cookies.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dates


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Rice pudding.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Chocolate Chip Brioche


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*trifle every day*

reigning my diet.

600g bowl. jelly, raspberries, custard, cream!

577kJ £2

moved on from daily 300g chocolate bar with oreo 2232kJ £3 as dessert

more healthy. lot less fat & sugar than choc.

bad side is needing to wash out each bowl! I never did this! every plate or bowl eaten, I lick the plate almost empty, each bowl, plate or casserole dish goes into storage with remnants left. they soon be re-used really soon! full of fresh hot food. any slighty soiled bits of food...

Ken Hom said never wash a Wok! just wipe it & re-use! the taste will remain for next meal.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## Johnpollo (Oct 17, 2018)

Spicy tacos. Not looking forward to the after effects.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham and sweet potato


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Peanut Brittle.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

^ Reminds me of seanut brittle from spongebob. Hehe! 

Cake.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Frosted shreddies.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ice Cream.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

This very unhealthy candy bar with alcohol filling


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Berries and coconut yogurt.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Caramel apple sucker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cod fish and green beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken and peas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

German Chocolate Cake


----------



## Meisha12 (Oct 20, 2018)

A non-food item. Yeck.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Slices of sharp cheddar cheese with crackers with red wine. Very fatty.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken and mixed veggies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mixed nuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dates


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Pumpkin soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken and peas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cod fish and mixed veggies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco salad


----------



## Girlinterrupted333 (Sep 24, 2018)

Baked beans


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

ramen noodles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco salad


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Oats and banana man, oats and banana.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Anzac Biscuits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

cauliflower "mac" and cheese. yummy but too cheesy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## Not Human (Apr 1, 2018)

Rice cake and Chinese tea.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

General tso's chicken and green beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Baked beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mexican lasagna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pumpkin pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deviled eggs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham with mashed potatoes and gravy


----------



## cak (Oct 22, 2012)

Life Cereal


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Slice of pizza.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Scones with apricot jam.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pumpkin pie


----------



## Kennysoul (Sep 10, 2018)

Rice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Ndkkevin (Nov 28, 2018)

Burger and fries


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Frosted Flakes with extra sugar


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Veggie burger.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I ate only an apple, a hot pocket and 3 cookies at around 12pm. It is 9:32pm. My stomach is growling. It is too late to eat.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

miso soup


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Grits. First time I've ever had it. I tried it with butter and pepper and I didn't like it. So I put some sugar in and it was good. I like the texture more than oatmeal.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

General tso's chicken and peas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Baked beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Beef & Onion crisps


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

2 x double deckers. Only pleasure in life is the crap I eat. Still haven't put any of the two stone I lost back on though because I'm still ****ing heart broken.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

A piece of warm toast with clover honey on it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

The fridge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Mountain Blackberry Revel ice cream


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Calzone


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Grilled cheese sandwich.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

popcorn


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

twytarn said:


> Grilled cheese sandwich.


:bah

One day.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Reese pieces (so addictive)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ekardy said:


> :bah
> 
> One day.


I have faith that you can learn :b



Vip3r said:


> Reese pieces (so addictive)


They sure are, I put them in cookies recently, omg.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

twytarn said:


> They sure are, I put them in cookies recently, omg.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

Matcha coconut chocolate.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

General tso's chicken and peas


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

an orange


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

discopotato said:


> an orange


Healthy Potato.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


>


 Would notta figured you for a tomato soup person.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

lamb chop, roast potatoes, cauliflower, broccoli, baby carrots, yorkshire puddings, gravy, mint sauce. Mince pies and custard.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Two beef tacos... might want a couple more for dinner later on.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Oreos and Milk and 200mg ibuprofen for my gosh darn headache.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Tater tots/potato gems.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

A couple Oreo Thin Mint cookies.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

General tso's chicken and carrots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Baked beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

cashews


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

SparklingWater said:


> cashews


The question is, do you drink sparkling water?


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

sushi


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Baked Cookies!
NOM NOM NOM









_ Sent by Fun Spirit formally Black As Day using Tapatalk_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

White chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nacho


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Tofu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken and peas


----------



## cak (Oct 22, 2012)

Celeste Pizza


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I miss you Mama Celeste! 


A pinch of shredded cheese.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham and sweet potato


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Carrot Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deviled eggs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turkey with mashed potatoes and gravy


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Pepper jack cheese on crackers


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Stuffing and corn.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

^! :O Wow... Those look really nice... :crying:

A swig of chocolate milk.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham with mashed potatoes and gravy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garbanzo beans


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Bottle of water. (Haven't eaten yet today)


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

a pomegranate


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Brussels sprouts :]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mixed nuts


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

This blueberry tea taste like grape medicineuke uke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cod fish and carrots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

tuna


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Asian pear kombucha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## StickyBunBuns (Jan 1, 2019)

A bagel, but that was from last night.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Toast with jelly and several bites from an apple. This was from this morning though. It is evening now. My stomach is growling.

_Sent from Mars using Tapatalk_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Almonds!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## marvely (Jun 23, 2014)

Gratin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken and mixed veggies


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Almonds and a hard boiled egg


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Ham, cheese, almonds, sparkling water


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Ham and cheese sandwich with egg salad.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Almonds, tunafish


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Black beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Strawberries


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Ate Ham and collard greens. 

What I really wanted is popcorn.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

gyoza + miso soup + rice with natto + veggie mix with bits of fish. It was "ok"; not the best by far.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

tuna salad


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Chili


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Oatmeal cookies


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I ate this veggie cup of ramen noodle last night. It was good but why my stomach is.....???
:x:x:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mixed nuts


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Ugh... Bridge mix that made my stomach feel "off". No more of that crap.


----------



## Melaniee (Jan 14, 2019)

Chiken burger


----------



## Kennysoul (Sep 10, 2018)

Banana


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Buffalo Wild Wings (medium)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blackberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Two beef tacos.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

General tso's chicken and carrots


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

CheezIts


----------



## penguinbeak (Jun 5, 2017)

noodles


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Roast vegetables


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pork chops and sweet potato


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Trail mix stuff.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

General tso's chicken and mixed veggies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cod fish and peas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Saltines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## Lana (Dec 25, 2018)

Chocolate cake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lavender06 (Jan 18, 2019)

Chocolate Chip Clif Bar


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Banana


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suchness said:


> Banana


:boogie :banana :boogie
:rofl That is your banana in your stomach:rofl 
______

I ate 2 eggs and some grapes.

_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

A orange


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nacho


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

Chips with onion dip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken and peas


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

*****


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blackberries


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

enchiladas that I made myself


----------



## lavender06 (Jan 18, 2019)

Graham Crackers


----------



## Care2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

chocolate cake and cookies and cream ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

Kitkat


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Homemade IPA beer batter onion rings.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Turkey sandwich.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pork chops and carrots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mixed nuts :eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

General tso's chicken and sauerkraut


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Chocottone bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A salad with mushrooms and sunflower seeds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

General tso's chicken and sauerkraut


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I had some yellow rice and green beans. It wasn't enough. My stomach is growling a little: (

_ SPIRITO BAMBITO_


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Carnitas, spanish rice, guacamole and sour cream.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Reverse seared tri-tip with bacon and eggs, lions mane mushroom coffee, with spirulina/chlorella, and krill oil supplements.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco salad


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Jack Daniels pulled beef in a onion poppy seed roll.


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

Lemonade Ice Block


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cod fish and mixed veggies


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

sushi


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

An entire 125g package of spicy salami.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco salad


----------



## eu9919 (Dec 28, 2018)

Noodles.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*My name is not YOU. Ask YOU.*

houmous


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blackberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

General tso's chicken and mixed veggies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## Tundle# (Feb 17, 2019)

Microwave seafood paella


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yougert


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blackberries


----------



## MMyoutube (Feb 17, 2019)

Chocolate cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A salad with mushrooms and sunflower seeds


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Crackers. Before that I had a few chips and an egg sandwich for breakfast. It was all I ate yesterday.

_ Spirito Bambito_


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

tomato soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Whole grain pasta with pesto sauce, and fish balls with sriracha sauce.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oatmeal


----------



## MattyT97 (Mar 11, 2017)

5 mini Battenberg Cakes


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Chaaseberg and a four piece mcnagget


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Stuffed grape leaves with tzatziki sauce. Wish I bought hummus.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Chocolate donut but I probably shouldn't have.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken with mixed veggies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cod fish and mixed veggies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blackberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Donut holes.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

That veggie burrito.....smh......was THICK. I could only eat half. I am STUFFED. I turned around and ate a bread stick though. LOL:rofl The bread sticks were there on my way to my kitchen's trash can. A light food to pop in my mouth:rofl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham and peas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## PCGamer (Feb 28, 2019)

Sandwich with peanut butter and prunes. Yeah, they combine perfectly. Actually I'd learned a similar recipe, when I was watching Columbo. He made it with peanut butter and raisins.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dates


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Salad with grilled chicken.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A salad with chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pork chops and peas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

dinosaur shaped chicken nuggets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mixed nuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken and mixed veggies


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Hungry man pepperoni hot pocket. Half a pound of the good stuff.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

2 Beef Tacos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

hoooo is *Y O U * ??

ambiguous globally & universal?

Worldwide? same word? always? uh. uh

no record of a human being named you

so keep spitting out mute, hingeless nonsense

not just you. everyone does it. this word became crack cocaine of the planet?

All human sheep keeps bleating YOU all their lives to everyone. war starter


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*pasta bake melt!*

keen on fresh oven fodder!

my granted new oven. not impressive. must keep ramping up the instructed temp. 250º beyond 180º, 200 standard

fish, chips come out limp, lukewarm!

this one: timesaver using microwave! :crying: 
plastic base seemed nuked. not for lap. wood tray protection required. no plain white pasta, thx. all must be wholegrain: crackers, rice, pasta... no ready meals for me. want right recipe.

remains won't come off this plastic. embedded. not washable. all part of the plastic


----------



## sapanda2019 (Mar 16, 2019)

Is it bad that I can't remember? Oh wait nvm, it was dumplings.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blackberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tangelo


----------



## Swordsman_Kirito (Mar 17, 2019)

Last thing I ate was left over spaghetti. It was good.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Digirono crispy pan pepperoni pizza. Quite crispy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken with peas and carrots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Macaroni with green peppers/tomatoes/and avocado on top.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blackberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken and green beans


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Homemade fruit & veg smoothie.


----------



## SocialAnxietyAndMe (Mar 21, 2019)

Toasted cheese and ham


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Vienesse biscuits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A salad with mushrooms


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Chips & Salsa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Candy...lots and lots of candy. uke


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I had soup earlier but now I'm hungry. I knew this would happen.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham and mixed veggies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

A baked potato and breadsticks.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dates


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ice cream.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Food.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

A salad.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

General tso's chicken and carrots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pork chops and sweet potato


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

peanut butter on toast, then cereal. I have to quit eating so much.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

General tso's chicken and peas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Peanut butter toast.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

McDonald's fish sandwich


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

My dad's birthday so we have rib eye steak with oven chips, fried mushrooms, fried tomato, and pepper sauce. I had some ginger steamed pudding and custard for dessert as well.


----------



## Sweet&Sour (Apr 11, 2019)

if i was dead by some chance and they were performing an autopsy on me they would open up my stomach to find that the last contents i had eaten were a cinnamon roll and coffee


----------



## boswell1967 (Mar 25, 2019)

What did sushi A say to sushi B?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Tuna fish sandwich.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Miso soup with leftover sweet corn and 2 eggs.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

An orange


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

It is my Sister's birthday. I'm eating some cake and ice Cream It is SO good. I'm happy now but I won't be happy later on when my stomach get the bubbling. 

* *


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Fun Spirit said:


> It is my Sister's birthday. I'm eating some cake and ice Cream It is SO good. I'm happy now but I won't be happy later on when my stomach get the bubbling.
> 
> * *


If it's not chocolate, it's not worth it. :b


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> If it's not chocolate, it's not worth it. :b


Chocolate cake or choclate ice cream?

We have a vanilla cake with Strawberry and vanilla ice cream. I like Neapolitan ice cream but you can't go wrong with chocolate And a GOOD chocolate cake. I had a chocolate cake the other day and IT WAS SO GOOD. LOL:rofl


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Fun Spirit said:


> Chocolate cake or choclate ice cream?
> 
> We have a vanilla cake with Strawberry and vanilla ice cream. I like Neapolitan ice cream but you can't go wrong with chocolate And a GOOD chocolate cake. I had a chocolate cake the other day and IT WAS SO GOOD. LOL:rofl


Well, both, but I can do vanilla ice cream, if I have chocolate cake, lol. Chocolate cake is the best!


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Fun Spirit said:
> 
> 
> > Chocolate cake or choclate ice cream?
> ...


 I think you would have liked our cakes at Christmas once


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Well, both, but I can do vanilla ice cream, if I have chocolate cake, lol. Chocolate cake is the best!


Awesome 



3stacks said:


> I think you would have liked our cakes at Christmas once


:boogie Those look good :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dates


----------



## Hopeful12 (Apr 11, 2019)

Sliced Granny Smith apple and super crunchy peanut butter. My fave snack!


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Chuck steak and chopped potatoes with macaroni.


----------



## Elise K (Mar 7, 2018)

Ramen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Veggie spag bol.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Huge breaded pork loin with vegetables and dauphinoise potatoes and then cherry Bakewell tart with custard


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

3stacks said:


> Huge breaded pork loin with vegetables and dauphinoise potatoes and then cherry Bakewell tart with custard


lol. Compare that to local NHS hospital food. :b

I had battered cod, oven chips, garden peas, parsley sauce, followed by black currant sponge and custard.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Pete Beale said:


> lol. Compare that to local NHS hospital food. :b
> 
> I had battered cod, oven chips, garden peas, parsley sauce, followed by black currant sponge and custard.


Yeah nhs would probably be a 30 week old ham sandwich lol

Damn that sounds better than what I had. Actually fish and chips is for tomorrow lunch. Completely forgot what dinner is though.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

3stacks said:


> Yeah nhs would probably be a 30 week old ham sandwich lol
> 
> Damn that sounds better than what I had. Actually fish and chips is for tomorrow lunch. Completely forgot what dinner is though.


I've have preferred yours tbh. lol I'll have to make that myself tomorrow while you get your fish and chips. :b

You should take some pics of your meals and post em here btw. :smile2:


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Pete Beale said:


> I've have preferred yours tbh. lol I'll have to make that myself tomorrow while you get your fish and chips. :b
> 
> You should take some pics of your meals and post em here btw. :smile2:


Yeah we'll have had the same meals then lol. I did try and get one pic before but I can't take pictures in front of people they'll think I'm weird lol


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

3stacks said:


> Yeah we'll have had the same meals then lol. I did try and get one pic before but I can't take pictures in front of people they'll think I'm weird lol


Nice dusting of Parmesan on that mate. Everyones a food blogger now so I don't think anyone would take any notice.

Here's my last meal from a place in town last weekend, called Pig & Apple in Grand Central. Roast lamb, BBQ pulled pork, stuffing, roast potatoes and gravy, served in a big Yorkshire pudding bowl. I then popped over to Whittards of Chelsea for some free samples of Lemon meringue white hot chocolate for dessert. Om nom. Slurpy slurpy lol.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Pete Beale said:


> Nice dusting of Parmesan on that mate. Everyones a food blogger now so I don't think anyone would take any notice.
> 
> Here's my last meal from a place in town last weekend, called Pig & Apple in Grand Central. Roast lamb, BBQ pulled pork, stuffing, roast potatoes and gravy, served in a big Yorkshire pudding bowl. I then popped over to Whittards of Chelsea for some free samples of Lemon meringue white hot chocolate for dessert. Om nom. Slurpy slurpy lol.


That's the best bowl ever! Sounds good. I think I bought coffee beans from Whittards before if it's the same thing. We bought the blueberry cheesecake hot chocolate from there as well it was really good.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

3stacks said:


> That's the best bowl ever! Sounds good. I think I bought coffee beans from Whittards before if it's the same thing. We bought the blueberry cheesecake hot chocolate from there as well it was really good.


I've sampled loads of things from there but only bought hot chocolate. I could spend few hundred in there lol. The chocolate coated coffee beans are nice.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Pete Beale said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> > That's the best bowl ever! Sounds good. I think I bought coffee beans from Whittards before if it's the same thing. We bought the blueberry cheesecake hot chocolate from there as well it was really good.
> ...


 Wait, you can eat coffee beans?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

3stacks said:


> Wait, you can eat coffee beans?


Milk, white and dark choc coated ones are usually on the counter by the tills, along with biscuit samples. :wink2:


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Pete Beale said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, you can eat coffee beans?
> ...


 Gonna steal the sample baskets lol


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

3stacks said:


> Gonna steal the sample baskets lol












lol


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

3stacks said:


> Huge breaded pork loin with vegetables and dauphinoise potatoes and then cherry Bakewell tart with custard


I think it's time to change your signature!


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Pete Beale said:


> lol





rabidfoxes said:


> I think it's time to change your signature!


Oh crap you're right lol. What to change it to?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

rabidfoxes said:


> I think it's time to change your signature!


lol


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

3stacks said:


> Oh crap you're right lol. What to change it to?


"All I have is a Champagne Afternoon Tea and 12 course fine dining tasting experience at Claridges, and a lack of hope"

:b


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Pete Beale said:


> "All I have is a Champagne Afternoon Tea and 12 course fine dining tasting experience at Claridges, and a lack of hope"
> 
> :b


Plus meetings with the queen.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

3stacks said:


> Plus meetings with the queen.


All that, with Meghan Markle, behind H's back. Sod the queen! :wink2:


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Pete Beale said:


> "All I have is a Champagne Afternoon Tea and 12 course fine dining tasting experience at Claridges, and a lack of hope"
> 
> :b


You got it  That sure sounded like a royal meal!


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

rabidfoxes said:


> You got it  That sure sounded like a royal meal!


Yep. Om nom.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

3stacks said:


>


Any good?

I had belly draft, mashed sweed & potatoe, baby carrots, broccoli, yorkshire pudding and Aah! Bisto, followed by steamed caramel pudding and custard.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Pete Beale said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 Yeah they're really nice I get them whenever I go to Asda. Damn you eat some nice meals lol do you cook them? Not sure I've had belly draft but it sounds good!


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

3stacks said:


> Yeah they're really nice I get them whenever I go to Asda. Damn you eat some nice meals lol do you cook them? Not sure I've had belly draft but it sounds good!


Nah my old dear cooks em. Rare that I do a meal. The meals I make are usually spicey meals that no one else likes to eat. Belly draft = pork belly btw.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Pete Beale said:


> Nah my old dear cooks em. Rare that I do a meal. The meals I make are usually spicey meals that no one else likes to eat. Belly draft = pork belly btw.


Ohh I'm coming round lol. Yeah don't think I've ever had belly. I had cow tongue which was surprisingly nice and not like a slimey kiss lol


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

3stacks said:


> Ohh I'm coming round lol. Yeah don't think I've ever had belly. I had cow tongue which was surprisingly nice and not like a slimey kiss lol


lol you can come round if you like lol. I'd be up for a meal out with ya if you can ever bring yaself to do it one day. :b

Ox tongue is really nice, but pretty expensive. The taste buds are like a sheath and they pull that off after it's cooked, to reveal the tender meat inside. I think a lot of people are put off because they think you'd be eating the slimy tastes buds. Eww.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Pete Beale said:


> lol you can come round if you like lol. I'd be up for a meal out with ya if you can ever bring yaself to do it one day. :b
> 
> Ox tongue is really nice, but pretty expensive. The taste buds are like a sheath and they pull that off after it's cooked, to reveal the tender meat inside. I think a lot of people are put off because they think you'd be eating the slimy tastes buds. Eww.


Yeah I probably will eventually haha
I'm starting Nardil in a couple of weeks so there's gonna be loads I can't eat lol. Yeah it sounds like giving a cow a kiss.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

3stacks said:


> Yeah I probably will eventually haha
> I'm starting Nardil in a couple of weeks so there's gonna be loads I can't eat lol. Yeah it sounds like giving a cow a kiss.


What can't you eat on Nardil? Never tried it, but if I did, I doubt it would do f all to suppress my appetite :b


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Pete Beale said:


> What can't you eat on Nardil? Never tried it, but if I did, I doubt it would do f all to suppress my appetite :b


https://www.webmd.com/drugs/2/drug-...title-avoid-high-tyramine-foods/intrtype-food a lot lol


----------



## fine_again (Apr 18, 2019)

Two fried eggs on rice. Overcooked the eggs... Overcooked the rice... Out of hoisin... D:


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

3stacks said:


> https://www.webmd.com/drugs/2/drug-...title-avoid-high-tyramine-foods/intrtype-food a lot lol


You can't eat Bacon dude, BACON! :crying: lol


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Pete Beale said:


> You can't eat Bacon dude, BACON! :crying: lol


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

3stacks said:


>


I think I'd have to chosen the end, over no bacon. Life isn't worth it without crispy middle or streaky with the rind left on! lol


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Pete Beale said:


> I think I'd have to chosen the end, over no bacon. Life isn't worth it without crispy middle or streaky with the rind left on! lol


Haha I do love bacon too


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

3stacks said:


> Haha I do love bacon too


I think you can eat some of those things, but gotta be careful not to eat too much.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Pete Beale said:


> I think you can eat some of those things, but gotta be careful not to eat too much.


Yeah wouldn't wanna suicide by bacon lol


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

3stacks said:


> Yeah wouldn't wanna suicide by bacon lol


Pack of crispy middle with red sauce, on a whole batch loaf, is a fine way to go. :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## duganrm (Apr 8, 2016)

carne asada burrito


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blackberries


----------



## Hopeful12 (Apr 11, 2019)

Microwave pouch of brown and wild rice along with pouch of John West ‘Omega 3 Salmon, sweet chilli, lime and red kidney bean mix’ yum! Then I pooped oops popped a pill - Bioceuticals Women’s Essentials (includes natural ingredients that are supposed to help switch off the constant adrenal/cortisol spurts and help the... big words I know... Parasympathetic system kick in). After 4 months I think I can see some progress.

Too wordy? Sorry 🙂


----------



## Hopeful12 (Apr 11, 2019)

Oh I get it. That explanation was a little serious... Hmmmm just for fun.... Hmmmm...

rice and salmon! 😁


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Special K cereal bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken with peas and carrots


----------



## Hopeful12 (Apr 11, 2019)

Granny Smith apple and crunchy peanut butter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## Hopeful12 (Apr 11, 2019)

Garlic flavoured pita bread


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Bounty.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Had McDonald's for the first time since like November. The guy that runs a thing I do volunteering for took me out to sign me up for a couple of instruction classes. Free Lunch/Dinner. Had fries and a salad.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turkey with mashed potatoes and gravy


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Fried eggs and brown sauce on baguette.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A salad with mushrooms


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Penn Station pizza sub sandwich and fries.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I ate Spaghetti. Once my food disgest I will be eating some Strawberry Ice Cream.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken and peas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Slow cooked gammon sarnies and apple pies with custard.


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

Chicken Alfredo with tomatoes, spinach, mushrooms


----------



## fine_again (Apr 18, 2019)

Tuna with rice and Tabasco.

I need to work on eating more veg. :/


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pork chops with sweet potatoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

A bowl of veggie chili, and half a turkey sandwich.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken and mixed veggies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pork chops and sweet potatoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dates


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am really thinking about getting up and making pancakes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco salad


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ice cream.


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

Hot and Spicy instant noodles with a pickled egg.


----------



## Shadowweaver (Apr 26, 2013)

Eating sauerkraut right now. Yummy!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cod fish and mixed veggies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple sauce


----------



## Welliwonder (Feb 26, 2017)

🍑


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Peanut butter oatmeal cookie.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken and mixed veggies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken with sweet potato and peas


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2 Fig Newtons.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pork chops with mashed potatoes and gravy


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Grapes.


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

Cheese with chips

Was afraid the cheese would go bad if left unconsumed


----------



## Ira joseph (Jan 23, 2019)

Cereal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dates


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken with sweet potato and peas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

French toast and watermelon.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Strawberry cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Grapes, Watermelon, Melon, Pinapple and Cantaloupe. I will be eating some Chocolate Cake later on.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turkey jerky


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

My avatar


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Fresh baked bread from a bakery. Going to go for a run, then likely an assemble-your-own pizza using a pre-made crust later. Too many processed carbs but it's good!


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Bag of Funyuns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Chiffon (May 30, 2019)

Quince


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## Chiffon (May 30, 2019)

Chard and ricotta cannelloni


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pork chops and mixed veggies.


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Eating some chips 
https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=115893&stc=1&d=1559879281


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mixed nuts


----------



## CAKE! (May 29, 2019)

Blueberry fig bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken and sweet potato


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

beef patty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I ate a few egg rolls around 4pm. Before that was a canned fruit. Before that I lost my appetite during breakfast so overall I didn't eat much today. Now my stomach is growling loud. It is too late to eat now. Almost 12am.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I only ate a little bit of canned fruit for breakfast. I lost my appetite again so I couldn't finish it along with my egg sandwich. I took only 2 bites. Late afternoon I manage to eat it. I don't think I will be eating anything else for the rest of the night. My anxiety does this to me. It will be a few days before my usual eating habit return to me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## wittyusernamehere (Oct 24, 2016)

Pasta with spicy pasta sauce and a sprinkling of mozzarella cheese


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Looks good! 



Orange


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## Kmarie92 (Aug 13, 2014)

Beef stew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Strawberries


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Veggie cheeseburger.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

General tso's chicken and mixed veggies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turkey with mashed potatoes and gravy and peas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turkey with mashed potatoes and gravy and mixed veggies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

My sister gave me some cookie treats from South Korea. they're delicious.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

* Y U ? U=Humanz ALL 'em*

8? H8?:grin2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pork chops with sweet potatoes and broccoli


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blackberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Strawberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

tacos


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

your mum and your nan :lol  :stu


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

cucumber


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

Coincidence said:


> cucumber


+ 2

cucumber again. xD


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


Did hubby taste good?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

nougat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

Bread from the Polish bakery


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Half a cream donut, there wasn't much cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

Chicken and spinach pasta bake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

And:

https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1093763665-post3925.html


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blackberries


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

Spicy salmon roll, spicy tuna roll, teriyaki beef rice, and miso soup.

It was all only $13.50.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Chicken drumsticks.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

General tso's chicken and mixed veggies


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Chicken


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

2 cucumbers and 3 tomatoes. in fact one tomato and 2 cucumbers are in my hand right now, it's because i just ate 2 tomatoes.


----------



## cloudydreams (Oct 19, 2015)

sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

General tso's chicken and peas


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

miso soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blackberries


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

tortillas and salsa


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

A fruit salad consisting of oranges, grapes and apples. I’m still hungry 😛


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## StayLovelyB (Jul 19, 2019)

Whataburger #13 chicken strip meal with spicy ketchup for my fries and a Dr.Pepper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

Chicken/pork adobo


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

Handful of blueberries and vanilla biscotti coffee with a lot of milk.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Some of a big *** Dagwood sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blackberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Cashew nuts


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

Mashed potatoes


----------



## spring1 (Apr 29, 2017)

Fried Chicken


----------



## seffboi (Aug 29, 2019)

Microwave kolache


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Avocado ham sandwich


----------



## lerz (Aug 30, 2019)

A lemon cookie with jelly in the middle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

wraps with some vegetarian monstosity in, and pepper, and soured cream, cheese, salad.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken with peas and mushrooms


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blueberries


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

An octopus.


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

Leftover falafel.


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

Potatoes for lunch earlier. I’m about to make nachos.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I had clean-up-the-refrigerator leftovers for lunch of Betty Crocker scalloped potatoes, pinto beans spiced with sriracha sauce, some rice, a slice of a good pizzeria pizza and a pile of leaf lettuce and spinach.


----------



## sanpellegrino (Sep 15, 2016)

Eggs and soda bread.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Diet Dr. Pepper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Indian samosas and mulligatawny soup.


----------



## TopShelfHeart (Sep 27, 2019)

Klondike bar


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

20 cheese bread balls and cheapo Australian red wine.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Steamed vegetables and pot roast with Sauerkraut and BBQ sauce.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Green grapes


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Salmon and a leftover sausage biscuit that I got from Steak 'n Shake this morning


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Same thing I ate last night. Fried rice- egg, onion, bell pepper, carrot, raisin, butter, curry powder, fried rice powder. First time to try out that powder. Wasn't that great. I also tried mixing the raw egg in with the rice before cooking it. Don't think I'll do that again. Next time I'll scramble the egg first and then add the rice.


----------



## Bridie05 (Sep 30, 2019)

roasted vegetable pesto pizza from M&S. Mmmm


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Arby's Beer Braised Beef Burger. The beer flavor is strong so you have to be prepared in advance. Good beefiness. The one problem is they forgot to add the crispy onions which was a letdown.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

El Pollo Loco double chicken tostada salad.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Shredded Wheat


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Scrambled eggs with bean sprouts. Not sure why bean sprouts are so freaking expensive here. Think I paid $2 for that little bag. Could get cheaper at Chinese supermarkets but it's too much of a pain to get there.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

@komorikun

I think probably they have to throw a lot of sprouts away so they have to charge more for them to make up for it. I'm always a bit reluctant to buy sprouts because I don't know how long they've been there. I never see anyone buying them. Or even looking at them.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Bacon so salty my blood pressure must've spiked 40 points. Bleh


----------



## clary321 (Apr 13, 2019)

pizza


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Battered Fish, french fries, peas, salted peanuts.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Vegan cheddar puffs


----------



## TopShelfHeart (Sep 27, 2019)

Blueberry yogurt. Got sick from lack of probiotics.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Went to Golden Corral for the first time ever. Had burger with bacon, meatloaf, cheesy potatoes, potato wedges, slow cooked chicken and some fried bread. Was way better than expected, yum yum.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mackerel patties and veggies


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Ghanaian palm soup with mashed rice & stewing beef


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Ghanaian palm soup with mashed rice & stewing beef


Now that sounds tasty.

I've been wanting to try some African recipes for a long time. 
There's some giant bazaars in the Matongé district (Congolese) in Brussels, which I can get to in an hour's train ride. 
For ingredients, et al.

Very intimidating and daunting trip, though.

Oh, and, spinach lasagne.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Euripides said:


> Now that sounds tasty.
> 
> I've been wanting to try some African recipes for a long time.
> There's some giant bazaars in the Matongé district (Congolese) in Brussels, which I can get to in an hour's train ride.
> ...


Mom's cooking this case but I have a cookbook and am trying to learn a few things for myself. You should check out that market if you're interested, could be fun for you


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Greek yogurt.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Ghost pepper chimichanga


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Tuna sandwich and a bottle of water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos


----------



## clary321 (Apr 13, 2019)

i ate curry lol


----------



## Care2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

A fish burger with ketchup,lettuce,onion,tomato..and potato chips.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deviled eggs


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

ginger snaps


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> ginger snaps


 Do you ever snap them and sniff the powdery ginger essence of them that remains in the air where the two halves parted ways?


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Steak and shrimp with mushrooms! It took a lot of trial and error to master in a frying pan but yeah! I can finally make a steak that rivals it's barbecued counterpart and use the left over oil to cook fresh sliced mushrooms and shrimp as a side! :3


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Pizza with bacon, mushroom, pineapple.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Do you ever snap them and sniff the powdery ginger essence of them that remains in the air where the two halves parted ways?


There was no powder on it. I must say though that my burps laters smelled quite nice and gingery.

https://products.wholefoodsmarket.c...365-everyday-value-ginger-snap-cookies-da5820


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

H2o


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

A mince pie with icing on the top - I love christmas!


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Plate of broccoli, baby carrots, shiitake mushrooms and cucumbers coated with a couple spoonfuls of olive oil.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Croissant with ham, cheese and egg.


----------



## hateliving (Jun 12, 2018)

strawberries


----------



## daisy21g (Nov 17, 2016)

Parmigiana di melanzane (eggplant parmigiana)


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Rice & stew with fried chicken & a side of baby spinach


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange


----------



## James10145 (Dec 20, 2019)

yogurt


----------



## Ahewsonator (Dec 22, 2019)

Popcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Denny's super duper slam breakfast with unlimited pancakes. Had scrambled eggs, hash browns, sausage, bacon, and two sets of pancakes: chocolate and then strawberry. :smile2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Grapes.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Trail mix and black coffee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

General tso's chicken with peas and mushrooms


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Two yellow m&m's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

Lunch at Tim Horton's 

A chili, half a white bun, potato wedges, and a large coffee.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Quesadilla with shredded mexican cheese blend and trader joes everyday seasoning.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Tuna sandwich on whole wheat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blackberries


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

greek yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco salad


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Rosemary sourdough bread and a beer. Tasty combo.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

A homemade quesadilla.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Chocolate Peanut butter crake


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Some leftover carrot soup, and now some pretzel chips.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

red grapes and a cupcake


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

H2oh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dates


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Rice with shrimp


----------



## Outkasted95 (Feb 22, 2020)

Kfc


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oatmeal


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Some mixed nuts


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Brussels sprouts with grilled chicken and sugar free BBQ sauce.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

Chicken shawarma with beets and broccoli salad.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

kitkat and coca-cola


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

Vegetarian lasagne (frozen from a box), fresh strawberries and bananas, and a couple cups of coffee.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*since never allowed in usual supermarket 0.77 miles from home*

punishment without reason

any hate comes from OUT-THE-BLUE ƒantasy imagination by/at discretion of.. Management... excrement!!! when staff feel like attacking customer at selƒie-serve checkout, ready go.. OI! YOU CAN'T!! YOURR NAME = "YOU & YOU & YOU!!" all items ripped away! 
Cable TV promises motto.. all the TV you love!

then any retailer.. all he Food you love! YOU CANNOT HAVE. WEEE WILL NEVER TELL U *WHY* YOU CAN'T! u just can't!!!>

50 mile driving trips. food get devoured since previous acquisition.. 0.77 miles

now another 50 miles needed. go HUNGGRYY!! enter the local concourse, ßlocked! as if i chose a home become a yacht? isolated at sea! many fathoms away from mainland supermarket


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

Cup noodles (kimchi flavour) with baby bok choy, and some matcha frappuccino.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Pork roast and yorkshire pudding


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Apple pie.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

General tso's chicken and mixed veggies


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

Tim Horton's coffee, chili and roll, and potato wedges.


----------



## Magnox 100 (Nov 25, 2018)

Potato rings 🙂


----------



## darkcyberpunk (Mar 2, 2020)

Magnox 100 said:


> Potato rings &#128578;


They make those!? I thought only onion rings existed.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Cheese pizza


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A Pear.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Veggie chili.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oatmeal


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Chicken broth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Cinnamon & brown sugar Belgian waffles with Nutella


----------



## candy scissors (Feb 18, 2020)

vanilla biscotti


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Quesadilla.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Green grapes


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Tuna salad straight from the can


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Cheerios.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

dates


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Wendy’s Spicy Chicken Combo’s


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Mint Chocolate Chip Sugar Free Gum


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Pizza.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oatmeal


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Popeyes


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Popeyes


What meal did you get? :boogie


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Sunshine Lady said:


> What meal did you get? :boogie


Just got a box of spicy chicken cause I wanted chicken & waffles


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Just got a box of spicy chicken cause I wanted chicken & waffles


That is a southern thing. Do you live in the South?

I haven't had Popeyes since I was up North. We just haven't been over there yet. It is across town.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Sunshine Lady said:


> That is a southern thing. Do you live in the South?
> 
> I haven't had Popeyes since I was up North. We just haven't been over there yet. It is across town.


I am Canadian, lol. But I like chicken & waffles as much as any southerner, haha


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I am Canadian, lol. But I like chicken & waffles as much as any southerner, haha


Ha Ha:lol I totally forgot. Your username:rofl I must be that tired:rofl
Cool. Ha Ha:lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ice cream.


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Broccoli with cheese because keto and I'm an overgrown child.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Breakfast food <3


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Sausage and potatoes


----------



## PF123 (Sep 1, 2019)

Ritz


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

Half an egg salad sandwich from IGA and a pizza pocket. Wouldn't buy again, they weren't good.

And a small orange.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Bean soup, broccoli and cauliflower with cheese and chicken.


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Scrambled eggs


----------



## Untitled_Painting (Apr 5, 2020)

Cauliflower buffalo wings


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Rice & chicken stew


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Spaghetti


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

Sweet potato pudding with cheese


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

This thread as been going since:
02-21-2011, 09:08 PM 

Cereal, Milk and Tea.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

A hotdog.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Spaghetti and turkey meatballs. 

Jelly beans.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

😋


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

aqwsderf said:


> &#128523;


Where's the yuca?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Suchness said:


> Where's the yuca?


Lol I usually only have yuca on special days


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

aqwsderf said:


> Lol I usually only have yuca on special days


Let me know when you get some.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

expired crumbly cookies (don't judge me)


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

A cough drop... before that was tuna with whole wheat crackers. maybe I should've skipped the crackers. Every little thing adds up.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ice cream.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Beef ramen. :lol

I scored big on the ramen this time. I forgot to put a note on the ramen on my last order that it was OK to buy individual packs. So I had 3 12 packs on there last time and the shopper didn't get any ramen because they only had the individual ones and I guess my mom's old cell phone doesn't get texts fast enough. So yay! I can eat myself into a diabetic coma with all the ramen I got.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Beef.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

A piece of BBQ chicken


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Pizza


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yum^

I just made stir fry and probably made it too hot. My mouth is on fire!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

farfegnugen said:


> Yum^
> 
> I just made stir fry and probably made it too hot. My mouth is on fire!


You better eat some ice cream.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Good idea, though I sort of like my sensory nerves tingling and the feeling that my air passages have been cleared. Can I borrow some chocolate syrup?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Of course. :lol


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Albacore tuna.


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge (May 13, 2013)

Salsa, wish it was puzy or as it is otherwise known as Albacore Tuna lol


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Lettuce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## Psychoelle (Aug 24, 2016)

Fried egg sandwich XD


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

BBQ beef, green beans and Mac and Cheese.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

popcorn


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Broccoli with cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oatmeal


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I had a small pepperoni pizza, but on top I put ghost pepper flakes which I just got in the mail today. I've had ghost pepper on chips and also something hotter than that in the Paqui One Chip, but never ghost pepper flakes in a shaker. They were pretty hot, definitely much hotter than regular crushed red pepper flakes, although they're tolerable for someone with a higher spice tolerance.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Spicy Sapporo noodles with a grilled chicken breast & a side of baby spinach


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

White chocolate and strawberries


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Chicken soup

I've had to restrict what I eat alot because I recently got very bad inflammation from my gastritis again.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken and veggies


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Half of a Philly cheesesteak, and I put more ghost pepper flakes on it. I had just gotten out of the shower and had water in my ear, so I put my pinky in to clear it out. I must have had some ghost pepper on it, because it caused my ear to burn a bit. Agh!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Chicken stew with rice


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Albacore tuna and lemon pepper tuna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken with carrots and black eyed peas


----------



## Care2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Papaya


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Extra Mint Chocolate Chip Gum


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

Chewy chocolate chip cookies, 6 squares of white chocolate, and half a bag of baby carrots.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Cereal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Salad and meatballs.


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

Two cups of coffee with lots of cream


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

My partner made me a bowl of kimchi ramen with an egg and spinach.


----------



## Care2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Ritz crackers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A slim jim type meat stick


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Boiled peanuts


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

Caramel drumstick


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

Pistachio ice cream


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Avocado toasts with melted cheese and pesto.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

General tso's chicken and mixed veggies


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sharp cheddar and some capers


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Flaxseed Chips with tuna dip, hummus dip and guacamole dip.


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Twirl


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I got some whole dried ghosts peppers and scorpion peppers in the mail and ate one of the ghost peppers. I have been increasing my tolerance with ghost pepper flakes which I got a few weeks ago, but this is the first whole super hot pepper I've had, albeit dried. Instant tears, hiccups and coughing, although it faded in a few minutes.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

IcedOver said:


> I got some whole dried ghosts peppers and scorpion peppers in the mail and ate one of the ghost peppers. I have been increasing my tolerance with ghost pepper flakes which I got a few weeks ago, but this is the first whole super hot pepper I've had, albeit dried. Instant tears, hiccups and coughing, although it faded in a few minutes.


Congrats on being able to do that! Why are you are doing this tho?

-------------------------
I had fried flounder with baked potato slices.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

slyfox said:


> Congrats on being able to do that! Why are you are doing this tho?


I like hot foods and peppers. It's a thrill. You have to have a little pain with your food. Peppers are good for you, too.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Pizza


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

I'm still craving Pizza


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

IcedOver said:


> I like hot foods and peppers. It's a thrill. You have to have a little pain with your food. Peppers are good for you, too.


I've heard the hot ones have health benefits. I sometimes try to add jalapeno peppers to food but I don't handle even those well when I get a hotter one. Jalapenos cut in half and stuffed with hamburger and then topped with cheese are pretty good. Probably because I remove the hot insides with the seeds.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

i'm stuffed full of carrots, my munchy food


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Walmart version of beef pasta hamburger helper. I like the Walmart kind better. Used to like hamburger helper beef pasta but now it tastes awful. Not sure if it has changed or if my taste buds have.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blackberries


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Campbell's chili. Added black beans and bologna. Bologna was just to get rid of what was left.


----------



## Care2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Lettuce,carrot,cabbage salad with garbanzo beans and ranch dressing.


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

papaya


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Chuck roast and mashed potatoes and gravy


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

currently snacking on sesame crisps


----------



## Care2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Salas,guacamole, and tortilla chips


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Harvey's Buffalo Chicken Poutine and Deep Fried Pickles.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ramen noodles with turnip greens and asparagus


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

beef chorizo with beans with 2 eggs, and some salt vinegar potatoe chips?

would've enjoyed it more without the chips.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blackberries


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Stuffed crust pizza with grilled chicken, bacon, Italian sausage, ground beef, and green olives as toppings.


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Cinnamon roasted almonds


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Leftover pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oatmeal


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Chicken noodle soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken and green beans


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Lemon sorbet.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Homemade cheeseburgers with sauteed onions, pickle and ketchup. Inside of buns were grilled in butter. Were great but after eating quite a bit discovered I only cooked them to around medium. Were very pink but not bloody. From what I understand ground meat should usually be cooked to well if not from a super trusted source. Were pretty hot in the center so ate them anyway.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Popcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blackberries


----------



## JustSmileZee (Nov 16, 2012)

A donut


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Ben & Jerry's half baked


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Pizza


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Umm cottage pie.


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

A weird cold noodle dish my partner ordered. I'm not sure if I ate it right... There were three different sauces (peanut, vinegar, and mystery??) and I just mixed it with the noodles and cucumber strips.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Cucumber


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

User47 said:


> You ate shoes?


Oopsie, wrong thread. Brain's fried.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Spaghettios with sliced up hotdogs(not the ones that come with spaghettios).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Hot chicken tenders from a small, three-location restaurant chain. It's the third time I've gotten them. I get the hottest of the spice levels, Damn Hot, because that's how I roll; I like super hot stuff. However, these chicken tenders don't play around unlike a lot of other restaurant food that is billed as "spicy". This is some serious heat, at least on the level of ghost pepper flakes, maybe hotter. They are breaded with a spice rub on them, not sauce, and it causes some real heat distress all through mouth and nose - gasping, running. Today's batch might be the hottest of the three times; my nose has been running the whole hour I've been eating them.


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

Leftover Tom Yum soup, Heineken, chips, a burger and sweet potato fries, and a delicious avocado salad.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Kettle chips.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Fresh prune plums and a rhubarb stalk. I like how they seem to be more tart than regular plums.


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

Beef pad-sew from Thai Express and a bottle of Leffe


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Corn-beef and cheese sandwich and some chips. Forgot to buy the bloody pickle so it was missing something. :roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

a little pot of raspberry trifle I nicked from someones fridge


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

An apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oatmeal


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

Coffee with copious amounts of cream.


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

Soda Crackers


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

Kimchi instant noodles with a few splashes of Tabasco sauce.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

half a small 5oz can of mixed nuts, a peanut butter sandwich and a ready to drink protein shake.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

A plate of barbecued vegetables, red lentils and a rocket/avocado salad. It was good. The aubergine was a bit underdone and will get an oven roasting in time for dinner.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oatmeal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

2 Baked Potatoes


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Lasagna


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Mac & Cheese with hot dogs cut up in it. Because I'm five.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Ramen Noodle Soup (Homemade)
Assorted Cookies


----------



## scribble (Feb 25, 2019)

does coffee count hmmm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

A Kentucky Fried Chicken spicy zinger wrap with fries and iced tea.


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

Leftover Indian food and an energy drink.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Kitten


----------



## Abnormal Thought Patterns (Jul 16, 2020)

.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Tuna sandwich and a Diet 7Up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Waffles


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Waffles


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Peanuts


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Tilapia fillets.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Bacon & eggs


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Cottage cheese with honey, raspberries, blackberries, and granola


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

With added chocolate frosting of course.


----------



## lily (Nov 9, 2018)

Paul said:


> With added chocolate frosting of course.


yum! I love chocolate!


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Bibimbap.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Peanut butter sandwich and a cup of tea.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Shared with housemates. Should last us the entire week.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Green beans with sauteed onions, sauerkraut and scrambled eggs


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Turkey Guacamole Spread Sandwich, Kale, Brown Rice mixed with greek yogurt.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Peanut butter and jelly sandwich


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Sapporo Noodles


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Eggs over easy, sausage, and toast


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Noodles


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

rice cakes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Spaghetti


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

A turkey sandwich


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

A slice of wholemeal bread toasted and spread with unsalted butter


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Cheeseburger meal and an apple pie at Maccas with a coke.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Blue Dino said:


>


Yum.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


>


While I'm sure it was delicious, that pizza gives me heartburn just by looking at it.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Fever Dream said:


> While I'm sure it was delicious, that pizza gives me heartburn just by looking at it.


It was delicious indeed, despite a bit burnt. Yup, I have a tub of gaviscon at bedside on standby for that reason.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Mushroom soup and a ham sandwich.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

A Reese's peanut butter egg.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

A cheeseburger.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Fried rice


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Frozen Artisan bistro burrito. Really good when cooked in the oven but the cooking time is 15 minutes on each side...with preheating that's like an 45-50 minutes for a fairly small burrito that's gone in 5 minutes if I eat slowly.


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Brazil nuts


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Smoothie


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Popcorn


----------



## nodamecantabile (Jul 24, 2010)

Ramen with an egg


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Biscotti with coffee for afternoon snack.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Pecan pie. Bought one for easter dinner and couldn't wait that long to have a slice. So good.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Steamed broccoli with roast beef and a generous blob of horseradish.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Some cheese and cucumber slices dipped separately in a little ranch. Can't eat too much of it in one sitting or the taste gets too much, but a little is okay.


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Oats


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Turkey dog


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Brown Rice, Pork Brisket and Sliced Cucumber Salad.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Avocado sandwich.


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Chickpeas


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Rice, black beans, a sweet potato, mandarin oranges and some nuts.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Kung pao chicken and rice.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Cottage cheese. I couldn't taste the cottage.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Pizza


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Barbecue O'Lay's Chips


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Tomato soup, with a slice of wholemeal bread.


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Nuts


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Spinach omelette with sauerkraut and horseradish followed by green beans with sauteed onions. That's probably gonna make some masterpiece farts.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Peach ice cream


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Oatmeal


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Swordfish, rice, a salad, and an apple.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Pumpkin seeds


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Bean, cheese, rice, and steak burrito for breakfast.


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Cherry tomatoes


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

White chocolate with hazelnuts


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Top Ramen


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Cake cake cake cake


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Banana


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Hoisin duck noodles


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Falafel & Houmous Wrap from Aldis 🥰


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Chex mix peanut butter and chocolate muddy buddies


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

pasta with pesto


----------



## FrankSelke93 (Jun 19, 2021)

Croissant with Cheese and Bacon. Good meal with dad as we were finally able to meet for late Father's day.


----------



## Lauralyn (Jun 21, 2021)

Bag of sun chips


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Aero chocolate 🍫


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Lauralyn (Jun 21, 2021)

Cheese burger and sweet potato fries


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Oatmeal


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hungry Man battered chicken with cheese fries


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

Steamed chicken thigh fillet with lightly roasted vegetables including garlic, green capsicum, zucchini, swiss brown mushroom and spring onion.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Chili


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A snack pack of freeze dried strawberries and bananas. Very tasty, but a bit on the pricy side.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Buttered crumpets


----------



## Waffle Iron (11 mo ago)

Apple


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Shrimp


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Home made protein ball


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

A small bowl of leftover chow mein.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Salad - it's been hot lately and my stomach's been a bit tender.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Cheese


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Sushi


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

cherry pie


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I have a Circle K a hop, skip and a jump away from my new place, and I decided to get a Froster, basically a slushie or slurpie. I got blue raspberry the other day and a cherry today; haven't had a convenience store slushie in years. Man, was it delicious, and only 99 cents.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Doritos


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Two mint oreos with a 20oz of coffee.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A carryout hot turkey sandwich. Had side of potatoes and stuffing too. Gravy seemed strange. It tasted exactly like chicken noodle soup so I suspect it was made from thickened chicken noodle soup broth. Even found a few little bits of carrot in it.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

For dinner yesterday, I got boneless chicken wings/tenders from a local semi-chain. They have like 100 different flavors, and this time I chose Hottest of the Hot. I like hot stuff, and most stuff that advertises as hot isn't, but these were. They weren't as hot as this one other place I've been to and were prepared differently, but they were quite spicy. The sauce was thick and vinegar-y where the other place is a dry rub which I prefer.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Tuna sandwich


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Sour cream and cracked black pepper Waves (wavy multigrain wavey crisps from Aldi's) and two prawn crackers before that.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Two big slices of pizza from a place that offers slices. Other times I've gotten from them, it was later in the day, and I think the slices had been sitting for a while. Still good, but these were clearly newer and were really delicious. The pepperoni was really well done and had that curl up that I like. Delicious.


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

A slice of ham


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Hummus and pita.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Strawberry and Cream Cheese bread from Molokai Hot Bread. Extremely delicious and moreish, I could probably eat the whole thing in one go if I wasn't careful.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Pancakes


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Made us some 'stovetop beef and shells' tonight. Ground beef, onion, minced garlic, crushed tomatoes, tomato sauce, salt, pepper and a bit of spicy pepper flakes for kick, mixed with penne rigate -- the recipe calls for medium shell pasta but we didn't have any and it was really good with the penne.

Just thinking about it makes me want to go get some of the leftovers...


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

a spoonful of peanut butter


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Packet of Lentil Curls, crisps type snacks or chips for our American population 🙂


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

A Coke Froster (slushie) from Circle K plus a Bavarian pretzel from same. At my new place, I have a Circle K just around the corner.


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

An apple, I can’t afford a doctor’s visit


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

A couple of pink vitamin gummies


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Korean hamburger rice, yum! Ground beef with minced garlic, soy sauce, sesame oil, brown sugar, ground ginger, crushed hot pepper flakes, black pepper and jasmine rice. I only found this recipe last year but it's quickly become one of my favorites -- simple yet delicious.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Costco rotisserie chicken, bak choy, 3-day old chicken stew mixed with some brown rice.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> Costco rotisserie chicken, bak choy, 3-day old chicken stew mixed with some brown rice.


 The Costco chickens make frequent appearances at my house. There's another store nearby that also has rotisserie chickens but they're not as big and they are frequently sold out (and their website isn't accurate)


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> The Costco chickens make frequent appearances at my house. There's another store nearby that also has rotisserie chickens but they're not as big and they are frequently sold out (and their website isn't accurate)


The Costco ones have always been especially and oddly cheap, and it persisted despite the pandemic and supply chain/inflation issues. $3 for one. No clue why though since they have to be losing money selling those. They're cheaper than a whole uncooked chicken. While the grocery stores have the rotisserie chickens for about $10.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> The Costco ones have always been especially and oddly cheap, and it persisted despite the pandemic and supply chain/inflation issues. $3 for one. No clue why though since they have to be losing money selling those. They're cheaper than a whole uncooked chicken. While the grocery stores have the rotisserie chickens for about $10.


 They do it to get people in the store. They know if they get people in there, they'll probably buy more than a chicken. I would assume they make up what they lose by being shifty in other areas that wouldn't be noticed by customers. They're very shrewd in a way that doesn't really bother people.

I have noticed lately that their checkout people are not as on the ball as they used to be. And many of them will be sluggishly processing their customers while chatting with their friends (And even occasionally stopping and holding things for like half a minute while they laugh and talk). Probably because of the growing number of self-checkouts. Pretty sure it was a pretty sweet job (if you could get it) before self-checkout started taking off. They probably see the days of their jobs are numbered.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Blue Dino said:


> The Costco ones have always been especially and oddly cheap, and it persisted despite the pandemic and supply chain/inflation issues. *$3 for one*. No clue why though since they have to be losing money selling those. They're cheaper than a whole uncooked chicken. While the grocery stores have the rotisserie chickens for about $10.


3 bucks for a whole cooked chicken?? That's incredible! I should move to America.

I think we have Costco here in Australia but I've never been in one. I've seen them on the TV - very big places with huge shopping trolleys. Are they all big places over there or are some of them just like a regular supermarket size?


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Banana bread with rhubarb.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Leftover Costco rotisserie chicken, lettuce, omelet I made for lunch that I didn't finish, digestive biscuit, corn nuts, cashews.



harrison said:


> 3 bucks for a whole cooked chicken?? That's incredible! I should move to America.
> 
> I think we have Costco here in Australia but I've never been in one. I've seen them on the TV - very big places with huge shopping trolleys. Are they all big places over there or are some of them just like a regular supermarket size?


As with all good things in my life, I'm sure it won't last and it will go away very quickly.😅 

All of the ones I've seen pretty much are just wholesale warehouses that functions as supermarkets, but you need a membership to buy anything except of meds.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Blue Dino said:


> Leftover Costco rotisserie chicken, lettuce, omelet I made for lunch that I didn't finish, digestive biscuit, corn nuts, cashews.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think that's what they're like here too but as I say I haven't seen them. 

Speaking of chicken back when I still lived with my wife and son I must have bought about a thousand of them - I used to go to a shop down the road from my wife's house called Sammy's - nice food but a bit cheeky in the price department. I remember it often came to about 35 bucks but that was including Greek salad, chips etc. Nice though.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Mad Fries from Mad Chicken, a small mall food court restaurant. Its thing is that they use all-natural ingredients. Mad Fries is a basket of chopped chicken tenders, waffle fries, and a small amount of cheese all on top of each other, with your choice of sauce. I got Mad Fire sauce, but it was an unappealing color and wasn't that hot. Pretty good, though.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Cheese on Ritz crackers


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Half of a Mickey Mouse shaped candy apple. These things always make a mess.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Tuna sandwich


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Smoothie, almonds, and kohlrabi.


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

I made myself a turkey burger with cold avocado (I like my avocado cold). I drank a little "guava nectar" juice too and it is only a thicker consistency away from turning into Peptol Bismol, which I admittedly kind of liked the taste of as a kid.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Falafel & houmous wrap with moroccan style chutney. Really nice but costs £2.19 and is not that big.


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

Jelly beans

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

A granny. A granny smith apple 🍏


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Whole grain crackers.


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

Cereal with Strawberries


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Snickers Bar


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

It was a slightly warm McDonald's 99p burger with loads of ketchup.


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

California Medley Vegetables


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

alwaysrunning said:


> It was a slightly warm McDonald's 99p burger with loads of ketchup.


 The worst thing about their burgers are the buns. Their buns are just awful.


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

WillYouStopDave said:


> The worst thing about their burgers are the buns. Their buns are just awful.


Very agreeable


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sliced chicken sandwich


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

WillYouStopDave said:


> The worst thing about their burgers are the buns. Their buns are just awful.


Oh Really? How come? Ive never thought that 🙂 i wonder what it would be like to have a hot burger though as the ones I get are only just warm.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

alwaysrunning said:


> Oh Really? How come? Ive never thought that 🙂 i wonder what it would be like to have a hot burger though as the ones I get are only just warm.


 Well, I guess some people like their buns but I hate them.  

Probably the reason the burgers you get are only just warm is they are probably already made and wrapped well before you ordered one. You can ask them to make you one fresh. They won't like it but they'll do it if you ask.


----------



## Jenna (Jul 14, 2018)

Bread with peanut butter and sliced bananas on top


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

oranges and greek yogurt


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, I guess some people like their buns but I hate them.
> 
> Probably the reason the burgers you get are only just warm is they are probably already made and wrapped well before you ordered one. You can ask them to make you one fresh. They won't like it but they'll do it if you ask.


I see haha. 

If I did that everybody would be whispering here comes Karen 🤣 I shall just have to slum it with all the ordinary customers haha


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

plain chicken breast and corn


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Tossed salad


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

roast beef


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

pears and greek yogurt


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Tuna pasta bake that had a use by date for yesterday.


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

plain chicken breast


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Diet 7 Up


----------

